# Heroin Stamp Thread - READ and FOLLOW the 1st post



## Khadijah

*BEFORE YOU GO ANY FARTHER, READ THIS THIS ENTIRE POST, TO THE END.*
*NOBODY IS ALLOWED TO POST UNTIL THEY DO.*

*READ CAREFULLY, AND BE SURE YOU FULLY UNDERSTAND IT 100%. ONCE YOU DO, YOU WILL KNOW EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO ABOUT THIS THREAD, AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS HERE. *​
*THIS THREAD IS A PRIVELEGE FOR THE POSTERS OF THIS FORUM, AND A VALUABLE HARM REDUCTION TOOL. HOWEVER, IT WILL GET CLOSED IMMEDIATELY IF ANY PROBLEMS WITH FOLLOWING THESE RULES OCCUR.** WE ENFORCE THESE RULES TO THE MAX, AND ARE EXTREMELY STRICT.* 

*IF YOU ARE NEW TO THE SITE, THE FORUM, OR THE THREAD, PLEASE TAKE EXTRA CAUTION READING ALL THE RULES.IF YOU BREAK THE RULES IN ANY WAY, USING "I DIDN'T KNOW CUZ I'M NEW!" AS AN EXCUSE WILL NOT BE TOLERATED AND YOU WILL GET PUNISHED JUST THE SAME AS ANY LONG-TIME USER, SO MAKE SURE YOU ARE AWARE OF ALL RULES BEFORE YOU BEGIN POSTING.*

*AS A POSTER IN THIS THREAD, IT IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY TO CAREFULLY READ ALL RULES, AND MAKE SURE YOU UNDERSTAND THEM. BY POSTING YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THAT YOU ARE FULLY AWARE OF THIS, AND REALIZE THAT BREAKING ANY RULE FOR ANY REASON WILL NOT BE TOLERATED, WHICH MEANS YOU TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR EVERYTHING YOU POST AND ANY CONSEQUENCES YOU RECEIVE IF YOU CHOOSE TO VIOLATE THIS AGREEMENT. *

_If you have never visited our thread before, please be aware that this thread is for reviewing stamps only. It aint here to tell you where to cop, to help teach you how to cop safely, to hook you up with sources, to teach you how to sniff/shoot heroin, or anything about heroin EXCEPT THE QUALITY AND RATINGS OF CURRENT HEROIN STAMPS. Here are the rules._

*THE THREE COMMANDMENTS OF THE STAMP THREAD - 
SET IN STONE, UNBREAKABLE, AND 
PUNISHABLE BY DEATH* (of the thread)

*-#1 DO NOT POST PRICES.* This means dont explicitly name them, and dont "hint" at them neither. You may not provide ANY information about pricing, even vague info, not even "this costed me $2_ _ ". There aint no need at all to name prices in this thread, so just straight up dont do it. This is probably the clearest possible rule we could have, so there is never an excuse for failing to follow it.

*-#2 DO NOT POST ANY INFORMATION ABOUT THE LOCATION OTHER THAN CITY NAME AND/OR STATE.* This means: you may not post if it was the north, west, east, or south side of town. You may not post the name of the neighborhood, OR substitute the neighborhood instead of the city. (This means you cant post "Journal square, jersey city" OR "Journal Square, NJ") You may not post hints or descriptions of the area you copped in, for example do not say: "The part of the city where all the jamaican restuarants are at"; "The area of the city with the 07505 zip code"; " the 4th ward"; "the dominican section of town"; "nearby a well known liquor store" or nothing like that. A-N-Y-T-H-I-N-G EXCEPT THE NAME OF THE CITY/STATE IS FORBIDDEN TO POST.

*-#3 DO NOT ASK FOR OR OFFER SOURCES, OR REQUEST PRIVATE MESSAGES, EMAILS, OR INSTANT MESSAGES ABOUT GIVING/RECIEVING OR SHARING SOURCES!!!* THIS RULE IS EXTREMELY IMPORTANT, AND ENFORCED WITH ZERO-TOLERANCE. If you are "new to the area" and lookin for "friends"; if you "just moved here, wondering wat the dope scene is like"; if "my connect just got popped, dont got anymore numbers, PM me plz", YOU WILL GET WARNED AND POSSIBLY BANNED FROM THE THREAD. LISTING YOUR AIM NAME OR EMAIL ADDRESS IN THE THREAD IS ALSO FORBIDDEN FOR THESE REASONS. Also, Requesting private messages for any reason may be seen as sourcing, depending on the mods discretion. 

*IN ADDITION TO THESE RULES, WE HAVE A "CODE OF CONDUCT"  PLEASE TREAT THESE WITH THE SAME RESPECT AS OUR "COMMANDMENTS" AND FOLLOW THEM JUST AS CAREFULLY.*
*
A - POST THE NAME OF THE CITY YOU COPPED IN FIRST, IN CAPS, AT THE TOP OF YOUR POST, BEFORE ANYTHING ELSE, IN EVERY POST!*
*This is so posters can use the Ctrl+F function to find posts relevant to their city. EVERYBODY MUST DO THIS, NO EXCEPTIONS, AT THE TOP OF THE POST, NOT THE BOTTOM, MIDDLE, OR NOWHERE BUT THE TOP. If you copped in a few different cities and are posting all the reviews in one post, post ALL THE NAMES AT THE TOP and then specify which stamp was from which city within each individual review.*

*B - YOU MAY NOT REQUEST INFORMATION OR REVIEWS OF ANY STAMP -- UNLESS YOU ARE ALSO POSTING A REVIEW OF YOUR OWN.**This aint the Bluelight heroin stamp version of Yahoo Answers. Anybody who posts a question about a stamp without also posting a review of their own will get their post deleted, and any post that answers their question will also get deleted.*

*C - NO OFF-TOPIC DISCUSSION!! THIS THREAD IS FOR REVIEWING STAMPS ONLY!! **ALL OF THE FOLLOWING ARE FORBIDDEN: Complaints/comments about how the thread is moderated or about the moderators themselves. Social conversations. Heroin-related questions that aint reviews of stamps such as how much is in a stamp bag, how to shoot up, how to kick using suboxone, dosing info, etc - all those things belong outside the thread-see the links at the bottom of this post for all our other heroin threads. Also, it aint allowed to post info about certain dealers/spots/areas/etc being shady, robberies or stickups that may be going on in certain areas, certain dealers ripping ppl off, or anything like that. This aint the Hood Gossip Report Thread. *
*NOTE: IN THE PURPOSE OF HARM REDUCTION, THERE IS ONE EXCEPTION TO THIS RULE: IT WILL BE ALLOWED TO POST THAT A CITY IS "HOT" TODAY, OR TO WARN USERS TO AVOID A CITY BECUZ OF HIGH POLICE PRESENCE AT THE MOMENT. WARNINGS MUST BE SHORT, QUICK, AND GENERAL. NO SPECIFIC INFORMATION IS PERMITTED, MEANING ANYTHING OTHER THAN "STAY OUT OF NEWARK TODAY" OR "PHILLY IS HOT THIS WEEK" ETC. WILL BE CONSIDERED TOO SPECIFIC. IF ANYBODY ABUSES THIS PRIVELEGE, IT WILL BE REVOKED AND POSTING "HEAT WARNINGS" WILL BE AGAINST THE RULES.*

*D - YOU MAY POST PICTURES OF THE STAMPS IF YOU CHOOSE TO, BUT THEY MUST BE IN NSFW TAGS.** To put your image in nsfw tags, simply type 
NSFW: 





 , with the image location URL between the two nsfw tags. You can also do this by clicking on the (XXXXXURLXXXX) icon in Advanced view of the reply box. ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW TO POST IMAGES OR USE NSFW TAGS ARE FORBIDDEN, DO NOT POST THEM IN THE STAMP THREAD. PLEASE POST IN THE SUPPORT FORUM OR PM A MOD FOR ANY QUESTIONS OF THAT KIND. ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW TO POST PICS WILL BE TREATED THE SAME AS ANY OTHER RULE VIOLATION.*

*Thats it for the rules. If there is ANYTHING that you dont understand or aint totally clear on , PM A MODERATOR AND ASK FOR MORE INFORMATION. DO NOT POST QUESTIONS ABOUT THE RULES IN THE THREAD, OR YOU WILL BE PENALIZED. Greenlighters CAN private message moderators, just not other users, so dont post your question in the thread becuz "Im new and cant PM yet." The mods are happy to help and explain anything you aint sure about, so dont be scared to ask. Becuz if you aint sure of something and break a rule because u were confused about it, but didnt bother to ask for a mod to clear it up for you, it will still be your fault and you'll still get warned for it -- So take responsibility for knowing the shit you need to know about how to post in here.*

In the next post, we will include a REVIEW TEMPLATE for you to use. We strongly suggest that you use this template, cuz using it means all the stamps are rated on the same things, so that we can compare stamps evenly and judge on the same criteria. It puts the information in a clear, easy to read/understand, straight foward format. you dont HAVE to use it, but almost everybody does, and we would like it if everybody would. 
_
ALSO, BEFORE YOU RATE YOUR BAG - READ THE STAMP RATINGS SCALE BELOW. IN ORDER FOR OUR RATINGS TO BE ACCURATE, WE NEED TO ALL BE RATING ON THE SAME SCALE. USE THIS SCALE ONLY TO GUIDE YOUR RATING. RATINGS ARE SUBJECTIVE, BUT EVERYONE USING THE SAME SCALE WILL MAKE SURE THAT WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE WITH THE RATINGS AND DONT POST WITH TOTALLY DIFFERENT STANDARDS IN MIND. _


----------



## Khadijah

REVIEW FORMAT:

*City or state stamp was copped in: (do not post more than the city name)
Stamp name:
Stamp Color:
Stamp Graphic (if any):
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):

Information About Your Tolerance (optional): How long have u been using for, your "usual" shot (amount of bags u do at one time of average dope) etc 
*




> _*RATING SYSTEM FOR JUDGING QUALITY OF STAMP BAGS*_
> 
> *0* - fake, not even dope, inactive powder, 100% garbage, throw it away
> 
> *1* - garbage, stay away, its dope but barely a speck of it in each bag. not worth the 1/360000th of a cent worth of ink its stamped with. not even worth it for $1 a bag, or even free, when youre feening and dopesick. total waste of time, might as well be fake.
> 
> *2* - weak ass , waste of time bullshit dope. has dope in it but hardly anything worth a shit. the type of dope u have to do 4 times ur normal amount and still not be off "e". better off being sick than copping this
> 
> *3* - shitty quality, not worth your time or money, but if you do shitloads of it you will at least not feel completely sick. this some last resort dope, only worth it if its mad cheap and you are completely desperate and dopesick and NEED just ANYTHING that might be dope in you.
> 
> *4* - below average dope that you would avoid in general, but if you sick and/or the price is low you can work with it. Will keep you from  being sick and you might even catch a semi-decent high if you use more than your usual dose to get "there." Not terrible shit, just weak but can get the job done if it really has to.
> 
> *5* - Average, GOOD, solid, decent dope. Does its work, will take care of you and do wat its supposed to do, cant complain about it. wont go above n beyond, but does the shit it should. Nothin special, not worth seekin out, but gets you to where you want to be at from using a reasonable amount. its "old faithful",  reliable shit, totally middle of the road average standard that we use to judge other dope against to decide if its better or worse.
> 
> *6* - Satisfying, above average, good ol quality dope that does you better than "OK". Nothin unusual or great, but its dope that youd be happy to get, knowing that you would not feel sick and could get a nice nod going with it. 6 is a totally respectable rating, its good solid and a lil kick above average.
> 
> *7* - A definate good bag. Shit that you can use less than your usual dose of, gives a good rush and a good high with legs that will keep you happy all night long, a bag that nobody would complain about. Borderline on the low end of "fire" and worth looking for if there aint no known real fire in your area.
> 
> *8* - All around grade-A fire shit, it does its job and then some. very satisfying, over all great value for your money, worth stocking up on, a bag you would tell others to look for and grab if they can, gives a great rush and nod and is nice and strong, hits hard and no complaints.
> 
> 
> *9* - Stupid good, ridiculous dope. shit you would want to be careful with and use a good amount less than your usual dose of. No one who has had it can argue that its anything but certified, street approved, official fire.  This is the dope that every junkie is hoping to get their hands on, a straight up bomb that got people OD'ing off it from using half their normal amount, and hits your brain like a mack truck pullin a trailer full of bricks at 80mph.
> 
> *10* - sometimes shit accidentally made it into the brick without getting cut hardly at all and dope and ends up in a stamp bag with purity levels in the 80s or 90s. That would be a 10.  it sounds crazy but it happens. Anyways, if you get this, you dont "think" its a 10 you KNOW its a 10 becuz you did it and ended up in the ER from a fraction of wat u would normally use. Shit that is so good its dangerous. Not fire, just straight death bags lol. dope that aint even really that fun becuz its so sketchy to use without almost dying. so If you didnt boot up 1/4th of your usual shot and fall the fuck out, dont tell me you got no 10, u feel me?
> 
> -Note about the 10 Rating- Of course 10 dope is out there for sure, and in plenty quantities.. but .it is the shit u buy "raw" ...the only reason that we dont count that is becuz it aint a stamp so it dont belong in the thread. we aint sayin nobody can get dope this good period, just that it aint common to get it this good in a bag and if you do its usually a accident of the cutting workers or someone who dont kno wat they doing.
> 
> and just cuz it do happen dont mean that its somethin that is easy to find or that happens by anything but luck for the most part. It aint some Pepsi-cap, "a winner every day" type shit. so dont start thinkin everytime you get some real good bags, oh i wonder if this could be a 10, maybe its one of those super purity bags or watever. cuz it wasnt and u just gettin imaginative on that shit. stick to the 0-9's and its all good....


----------



## deaf eye

City or state stamp was copped in: newark
Stamp name: ruff riders
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan and fine powdery, 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat the person taping these knows whats up 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5 
ROA: sniffed 
Other comments  the nod kinda felt a lil like khole it had that candyland like quality, 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

City or state stamp was copped in: newark
Stamp name: sex in the city
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: whiteish  and flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: shite
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3 
ROA: IV and sniffed
Other comments naw 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``

City or state stamp was copped in: newark
Stamp name: assault 
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any) : pistol maybe a 45
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 4
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2 -3
ROA: . IV sniff
Other comments  garbage


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA


Stamp name: 2K10 IS ONE, TEAM JORDAN IS ANOTHER (SAME DOPE JUST DIFFERENT STAMPS)
Stamp Color:Red FOR 2K10, BLUE FOR TEAM JORDAN
Stamp Graphic (if any): None FOR 2K10, MICHAEL JORDAN SLAM DUNK SYMBOL FOR TEAM JORDAN
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: smaller bag, some of the flaps are folded up onto the front part of the stamp n taped over it....the D is the beige colored tinted stuff, powdery n couple flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 6/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4-5/10 (JORDANS MIGHT BE A LITTLE SMALLER TOO)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5-5/10
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.     IV
Other comments: Everyone else that got this with me (all iv users also) happened to like it a lot more than i did, but average shit, good for all the fake shit in PGH now..

ALSO.....in PITTSBURGH RIGHT NOW

GREEN AFGHANISTANS - SAME STAMP/COLOR AS B4 - ALMOST FAKE (1-2/10)
GREEN TUNA FISH (IN THE LETTER I, IT'S A PIC OF A FISH): - FAKE (0/10)
RAINBOW COLORED NEW ARRIVALS W/AIRPLANE ON EM - 5.5-6/10

City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH
Stamp name: TUNA FISH
Stamp Color:   RED 
Stamp Graphic (if any): NONE
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: WHITER FLAKIER DOPE
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 7/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5/10 ( I LIKED THESE BETTER THAN THE Y2K10S)
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.   IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): 
GOOD CREEPER TYPE DOPE


HAS ANYONE DONE OR HEARD OF WHITE & BLUE THERAPYS GOING AROUND NOW?
GLAD 2 C THREADS BACK UP....LET'S DO IT RIGHT GUYS, THANKS MODS


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: DAYBREAKERS/no graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Average all around D, but definly good for whats been goin round

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: PHARMACY with the RX thing 
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Snort
Notes: Decent, but no fire

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: SWEET DREAMS/cant make out graphic 
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Same as CHAIN REACTION

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: CHAIN REACTION/cant make out graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Same as SWEET DREAMS

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: NEXT/no graphic
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Bullshit very dark dope

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Black
Name/Graphic: DEATH BLOW/graphic of a tombstone with a X on it
Quality: 1/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Straight garbage, stay away from

So glad this site is back up. Stay pinned yall! -J Phresh


----------



## Makirider

City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH
Stamp name: ETHER
Stamp Color: BLACK
Stamp Graphic (if any): yes sorry can't remember 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan and fine powdery, 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neatly packed and taped 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5 
ROA: BANGED IT 
Other comments: these weren't bad at all in the quality sense, they were just small but very good dope inside

I tried the blue therapy's and they sucked ass no rush no nothin


----------



## slackboxed

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: Chain Reaction
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): a needle under the word Chain and a chain near the word reaction. Very clean bold font for letters.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: dark gray
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average packing
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5/10
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): This dope is weird. It's cut with something im not too familiar with and it's a creeper but it hits you nice and hard after taking so you know it's real. Or it's atleast full of some kind of strong opiate if not dope.

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark, NJ
Stamp name: 15 W or 15W
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average stamp bag
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):  3/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Other: Very small amount of dope but it's got a hellova kick and a very quick onset. Definitely worth copping. I feel like this drought we were in for a week or two is finally over >


----------



## slackboxed

Makirider said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH
> Stamp name: ETHER
> Stamp Color: BLACK
> Stamp Graphic (if any): yes sorry can't remember
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan and fine powdery,
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neatly packed and taped
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3.5
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5
> ROA: BANGED IT
> Other comments: these weren't bad at all in the quality sense, they were just small but very good dope inside



City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: Ether
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): a needle near the stamp name
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: hard to break tape open, wide  stamps
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 0/10 fake
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 0/10 fake
Other comments: I got this shit in Ptown about a week to two weeks ago when all that fake shit was going around, and this shit was no different. FAKE as hell, don't cop it if you can help it. It smelt and tasted weird too. I smoked some to see how it smoked and it tasted AWFUL, not like any heroin i've ever had. The only reason I copped it is because I saw a post on the last thread about Ether being decent in PA so I thought they mightve been related. Very wrong.

Also buddy one of the reasons I quoted your post is because you gave it a 7.5 quality rating and you said it "wasn't bad" or it was alright. Dope that's 7.5 should put your lights out imho. Sorry for the rant.

Edit: Here's another fake bag added to the list:

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: Beetlejuice
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): a picture of a clown head or something
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: thin stamp bags and light red stamps
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 0/10 fake but average filled bags
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 0/10 fake
Other comments: Fake, smells awful, tastes awful, doesn't do shit to you.

It also just occured to me. The bags I had that were 15 W is teh same dope as those green Loaded bags two weeks ago, just less dope than Loaded. That's why i'd give green loaded a 6.5/10 and 15 W less.


----------



## askaboutme

north jerz
(didn't "cop" it in a city)

Stamp name: *Ghetto Dope*
Stamp Graphic: (none)
Color/Consistency: very white, clumpy
Quality/Neatness: clearly stamped, neatly taped
*Quant*ity: 3, quite small
*Qual*ity: 5, average, good dope
ROA: intranasal
Other comments: made me sneeze after snorting


----------



## naturalFLAVA

NEWARK, NJ:

City or state stamp was copped in: the bricks
Stamp name: SUNKIST
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:light light tan pretty much white or yeah i think they call it beige small thick flakes looks mm mm good
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6-7?10 pretty neat good tape job n decent stamp job good waxy thick bags
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5.5/10 did not find one bag skimy to where it angered me 
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6.5/10
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.:veinal intrusion
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):was qouted as dude as a real short term thing brought is special due to the drought......

*snip*. Read the rules, that belongs in the heroin culture thread. Post it again in here and it'll be a warning against your record. -thizzer


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: THE HANGOVER/no graphic
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Some of the better bags ive done in the last 2 weeks which isnt saying much, but these were definly a solid 6/10 for quality. Nice rush as well!


----------



## sinnomngrl

City or state stamp was copped in: *Newark*
Stamp name:*BEETLEJUICE*
Stamp Graphic (if any):*BEETLEJUICE HEAD*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*FLAKEY AND LIGHT COLORED*
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
ROA: *SNIFFED*
Other comments:*THIS SHIT SMELLED SO BAD THAT YOU WILL SMELL LIKE IT FOR 15 MINUTES AFTER,ITS EFFING DISGUSTING SHIT SAVE YOUR $ THIS SHIT AND EARTHQUAKE ARE DIRRTY AS FUCK,AND BY THAT I MEAN OVERPROCESSED AND CUT WITH SOMETHING HEINOUS*

City or state stamp was copped in: *NEWARK*
Stamp name:EARTHQUAKE
Stamp Graphic (if any):TEXT STAMPED WITH WAVEY,SHAKEY LINES
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*LIGHT COLORED POWDER*
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
ROA:SNORTED
Other comments: SAME NASTY SMELLING BULLSHIT AS BEETLEJUICE,JUST DONT DO IT.

City or state stamp was copped in: *NEWARK*
Stamp name:HANGOVER
Stamp Graphic (if any):N/A
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:LIGHT AND POWDERY 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):3
ROA: SNORTED
Other comments:STRANGE TASTE, R U KIDDING ME WHAT THE FUCK IS GOIN ON IN THIS CITY.

City or state stamp was copped in: NEWARK
Stamp name:STOP AND SHOP
Stamp Graphic (if any):*STOP AND SHOP TEXT IN BOX*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:LIGHT COLORED POWDERY SLIGHTLY CRUMBLY
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:4
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):3 PRETTY SKIMP
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):4
ROA: SNORTED
Other comments:*ITS A 4,ALTHOUGH THEY SMALL,THERES NO OVERWHELMING VINEGAR SMELL OR OTHER CUT...ITS OK IN A PINCH.*


----------



## BB24

CITY ONLY PITTSBURGH, PA

Stamp name: ASSHOLE
Stamp Color: Wredd
Stamp Graphic:  N/A
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Mostly flaky tan product
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 5/10 (std. rectangular bag)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):  6/10 (Pretty consistently above avg., no tiny ones)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10 (One of the more decent ones right now in da 'Burgh)
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.:  via los nostrillos
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Nothing unusual, good taste that I have missed dearly

Information About Your Tolerance (optional): How long have u been using for, your "usual" shot (amount of bags u do at one time of average dope) etc: Usually snort 3-4 at a time 2-4 times daily on avg.  Did 3 'cause that's all I got of that brand (pissed about that)

==================================================================
SAME AREA AS ABOVE:

Stamp name:  MOB
Stamp Color: G-G-Green, Lime green to be exact
Stamp Graphic (if any): A handgat right above the letter "M"
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White to very slightly off-white flaky crapp
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 4/10 (Std. bags as above, stamp is very faint)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10 (Nicely fat bags but who cares when it suxx arse)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2.5/10 (I'd rather do a sub any day and save my loot)
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.: El sniffleuppagus (intranasal)
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Will get you off E but barely, IV users got no rush, had a pill like taste. 

Glad to finally have the thread back!  Be safe, y'all...

Other garbage: KINGS OF NEW YORK (0/10) Fake!
NOTORIOUS (1/10) Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggghh!

B


----------



## exit56

*Newark, NJ*

Stamp: Pimp Juice
Packaging: a little sloppy
Quantity: 4
Quality: 3
'niffer
Looked and tasted normal, but I was pretty disappointed. Copped a bunch of these and did way more than I intended to to get high, which was hardly possible.  Definitely avoid, but itll take away the sickness if its all you can get.


----------



## yo_bot

City or state stamp was copped in: SouthCentral AREA of pennsylvania
Stamp name: diet plan
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any): skinny dude and fat dude
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white, fell out in clumps
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 9 nicely packaged
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7 did 5 bags and got a decent high was expecting less due to the product being poor quality lately
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc. (IV)
Other comments: lately i've got purple and green brickman, green drag me to hell, blue sweet dreams, green ups, black good night and all these have been very poor quality say a 0 to 3 in quality avoid these


----------



## bluephishin

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Purple
Name/Graphic: Secret Window/ picture of window
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: sniffed, friend IV'd (combined review)
Notes: slightly better than average all D, but definately good for whats been goin round

anyone pick up new arrival today or yesterday and think its been fallin off more and more each day?


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

PITTSBURGH,PA

Name: Pimpjuice
Color: Green
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 2.5-3  ** SORRY MY BOY CALLED ME LATER N TOLD ME TO CHANGE IT
Comments:  ***NOTE** this is not MY personal rating, itz my boys who did them today. he has a pretty good tolerance also, maybe not as high as mine but pretty decent, he's been doing sweet dreams & secret windows & new arrivals lately along with some called "love it or hate it" or somethin like that....neways to give an idea on how he rates shit, he gave the new arrivals a 5.5 - 6 / 10 and he gave sweet dreams a 5 - 5.5/10 and he gave these pimpjuices a 2.5-3  

Any1 heard of these new ones called "like it or love it" or "love it or hate it" or something along those lines? heard they were bomb/fire...just seeing if anyone has heard of them yet or tried. glad tha threadz up n running smooth again. i hope there hasnt been any problems yet or any editing for the wrong reasons


----------



## classyjunkie

trenton, nj

name: renegade
color: red
graphic: none
color/consistency: white-ish flakey
packaging: crum bum
quantity: 2.5- pretty skimp
quality: 3
ROA: banged
comments: unfortunately the best i have found recently, but barely worth the money/effort

name: pussy pop
color: black, and blue... not on the same bag, some where black, some blue
graphic: none
packaging: crum bum
quantity: 3
quality: 2
ROA: banged
comments: what the hell is going on here in jersey? not worth it, since i dont have a habbit right now. waste of time and money.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: 7-UP/cant make out graphic
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Real, but still garbage

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Red
Name/Graphic: TAKEOVER/no graphic
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Seems to be very similar to the blue HANGOVERS but a little more cut

Also I stand by my rating of the blue THE HANGOVERS, theres no way they're a 3/10 as someone posted earlier today. There could be a knockoff going around, but still the batch I had was above-average enough for me to have went and grabbed more of them. Take it for what its worth, i thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Paterson*
Name: Kings of New York
Graphic: none
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Notes: tan, kind of clumpy. had to do much much more than usual to get off E. Not really worth it.

*Paterson*
Name: Daybreakers
Graphic: none
Quality: 4.5- 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: i think i got two different batches in 2 different bundles of this shit. the first one mixed up cloudy and had to be cooked to be pulled into the pin and the second mixed up much darker and was easily drawn up. just kinda strange i thought it was worth noting.

*Washington Heights*
Name: Getaway
Graphic: 5 stars above the name
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Notes: beige powder, strong smell of vinegar. fat bags make up for the average quality. solid pickup if ur in the area.


----------



## Khadijah

Ima just keep posting it till yall get it thru your thick ass heads....STOP COOKIN YOUR DOPE!!!!

Now before somebody go sayin this is some off topic shit and I should warn my self  This is harm reduction info and we expected to share that info as mod's on here, so dont trip about Im off topic lol. Anyways,I keep seeing ppl say this about they cooked their dope in every daym stamp thread so Ill just say it again.

_*STOP COOKIN YOUR DOPE!! THE ONLY THING THIS WILL DO IS FORCE MORE CUT INTO THE SOLUTION. HEROIN IS WATER SOLUBULE AND UNSOLUBULE CUTS WILL NOT MIX UP. IF YOU MIX IT UP COLD, ALL THE REAL HEROIN WILL MIX INTO THE WATER WITHOUT HEAT, PERIOD. IF YOU ADD HEAT, THE ONLY THING YOU ARE DOING IS FORCING MORE CUT INTO THE SOLUTION AND INTO UR VEINS. *_

_*IF YOUR DOPE NEED TO BE COOKED TO GET INTO THE RIG U NEED TO FILTER IT BETTER, NOT HEAT IT. COOKING IT WILL JUST FORCE IT INTO THE SET BUT THEN ALL THAT SHIT IS IN YOUR NEEDLE AND MAKES IT EASIER TO CLOG. ANY DOPE WILL ALREADY BE IN THE SOLUTION BEFORE U HEAT IT. ITS POINTLESS, AND TERRIBLE 4 U. THERE IS NO BENEFIT U CAN GET FROM IT, SO PLZ AVOID IT FOLKS....APPARENTLY LOTS OF PPL DONT KNOW THIS SO I AM JUST TELLING U SO THAT U CAN SAVE URSELF THE TIME AND WEAR&TEAR ON UR VEINS....*_

Back to ur regular schedule thread. I also wanted to say to the person who said a 7.5 rating was "okay" dope and another poster also called it out- A 7.5 IS NEAR FIRE DOPE, NOT "OK". *PLEASE USE THE RATING SCALE IN THE SECOND POST OF THE THREAD--WE ALL NEED TO BE RATING ON THE SAME SCALE OTHERWISE THESE RATINGS/REVIEWS ARE WORTHLESS....*


----------



## jancra

PITTSBURGH,
heres my list Ive had since the thread was closed.


stamp-day breakers
quality-4
quantity-5
comments- white d. average shit.


stamp-dirty money with money graphic
quality-4
quantity-5
comments- white d. weren't anything special.


stamp- tony the tiger graphic of tony the tiger ha
quality-3
quantity-4
comments- these were pretty shitty dope was brown nasty shit.


stamp-Afghanistan with the rifels
quality-4
quantity-6
comments-not the same as they were. but ok...


stamp- tuna fish
quality-6
quantity-4
comments-these are still really good just smaller.


stamp- team Jordan with him dunkin graphic
quality-5
quantity-5
comments- pretty average dope white d.


stamp- 2k10
quality-5.5
quantity-4
comments- white dope i liked these .


stamp- good lucks with Chinese symbol
quality-5
quantity-5
comments- weird dope but they were ok they. 

stamp-reptiles with lizard graphic
quality-3
quantity-4
comments- got theses for free with the new lifes but they were both white but not tht good but it didnt matter.

stamp-new life pic of a chick in hot pink
quality-4
quantity-5
comments-white d. lil better than the reptiles but nothing special.


----------



## untaMe

ALLENTOWN PA 
GOYA
5-6/10
decent shit i know it comes from a group of latin kings that are in charge of shit round here
i got enough loaded up this syringe to kill 3 or four "normal" ppl lol
lol @lacey i be tryin to tell these youngins cookin it dont do shit but nope they wanna bask in their ignorance..haha


----------



## blasphemy000

PITTSBURGH, PA

Name: TunaFish
Stamp Color: Red
Bag Color: White
Graphic: None
Quality: 5-5.5/10
Quantity: 4-5/10 (Were some smaller and some bigger.)
ROA: IV
Notes: These were really decent compared to other stuff been having lately. Was thoroughly pleased with these. Worth getting. Three of these gave me a really nice nod.

Name: Sleepys
Stamp Color: Red
Bag Color: White (These were in the wider white bags.)
Graphic: Something directly above the word 'Sleepys'
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: These were a lot better than the 'Sleepys' that were around a few weeks ago. Definitely better stuff in this batch than they were before. Worth getting. Three of these gave me a really nice nod as well.

My tolerance info: When the red 'DOA' _WITH_ the grenade on them were around in mid December. I rated those a 7.5. Definite fire. Just so you guys have an idea about my ratings. One of those 'DOA' would get me pretty ripped. Two of them would put me into a heavy nod for hours.


----------



## Unbreakable

Jersey City, (watch yourself its hot right now.... )

Name: Earthquake 7.0
Stamp Color: Blue
Bag Color: White
Graphic: Mountain Range i think
Quality: 6-/10
Quantity: 5/10 
Roa: Snort


Name: *Re-Up*
Stamp Color: Black
Bag Color: Purple
Graphic: None
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
Roa: Snort


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

People people please read****

pittsburgh, pa

name: Mtv
color: Red 
graphic: Mtv logo real small
texture bag: Longer bag, white, real hard 2 rip tape
dope: Disgusting, browner, some cut
quality: 3/10
quantity: 4.5/10
comments:   I did these and about 45 min to an hour n a half later i couldnt stop shaking, my temp. Went up to 105.8, i was throwing up everywhere, had to goto hospital and get put on ivs, then i left forbes regional ama. And my boy got some of the same side effects as i did also, just not as bad. So please watch if getting/doing these.


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp: Tuna Fish
Quality: 4
Quantitly:5
Overall these aren't bad.  Nice rush, no legs though.  I saw alot of red ones reviewed lately.  Anyone tried these green ones?


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Red
Name: EL DIABLO
Graphic: a red dragon
Quality: 8.5/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Notes: After reviewing well over 100+ stamps in these threads, this is the highest rating I've ever given out. These are truly unbelievable bags.  Definitely in the top 5 bags I've ever done in my life, and thats going back 12 years! I had 2 friends wind up in the hospital since yesterday morning from these bags (they are both okay btw). A 2-bag shot had me drooling, eyes rolled back in my head, face-in-my-lap type of high. BE VERRRY CAREFUL YA'LL! This aint no amateur dope! This the kind of shit that'll kill a chipper or a weekend warrior! All i can say is MY GOD!!! As soon as I can drive back to Newark, ima be out tha door ta cop some more! So good that I dont even wanna drive bcuz im worried about swerving and possibly crashing! ITS THAT GOOD!!! 

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Red
Name: THE NORTH FACE
Graphic: north face company logo
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Notes: All-around solid average dope. Got a mild rush from doing my normal dose.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Green
Name: NEW ARRIVAL
Graphic: image of a plane
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Notes: I never got to try the purple stamped batch thats been around for a minute now, but these green ones were definitely above average. Very small bags though.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Blue
Name: KINGS OF NEW YORK
Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Stay the hell away from these!!! They some straight up garbage.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Red
Name: 45MM
Graphic: cant remember if there was one or not
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: More crap from Ptown! This city is turning into a joke.


----------



## jake99

Atlantic City 
Stamp:  Golden girl 
quality 5/10
quanity 5/10


----------



## Jabberwocky

^follow the format better please


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *C.O.D**.*
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any):  Don't remember...
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:  Light tan, slightly chunky, smelled good
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat, easy to rip tape 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
ROA: Sniffed
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):  Nice high, nice legs, very happy. %)

Information About Your Tolerance (optional): Developing some tolerance now -- was clean for a while until a couple of weeks ago.




City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *6 FEET UNDER*
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): hehe..don't remember
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Slightly chunky, light tan -- smelled/tasted a little weird.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat, but tape didn't rip...grrr! 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5/10
ROA: Sniffed
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):  About the same as C.O.D., still very happy, made me feel a little weird at times but was getting complete CRAP up until now so I'll take it.  




City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *BLOCKBUSTER*
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): Mack Truck
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan, crumbly -- smelled good.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat enough, tape rips!
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5/10
ROA: Sniffed
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):  Just did it...so far so good, nice and smooth...very happy yet again. %)  UPDATE:  This is my favorite of the three!  Very, very nice, would be my first choice by far.


----------



## classyjunkie

City or state stamp was copped in: trenton is back bitches!
Stamp name: swine flu
Stamp Color:blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): none- plain texts
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: pretty eggshell white, mixes up tea colored and smelling like roses!
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: decent, easy tape, nice bag
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6!
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): it is a solid 7, the best shit i have seen around here in months
ROA:bangerang
Other comments: first, nice, long rush i got since moving back to jersey, with a 4 bagger. crazy nod right off the bat, but only lasts an average amount of time. the second 4 bagger put me on another planet. like talking gibberish out loud to myself. luckily i dont have a habit right now, so my tolerance is slightly lower than usual, but its still pretty high so i know that these bags would do the trick for anybody who loves the diesel.


----------



## blasphemy000

elevator said:


> Pittsburgh, PA
> Stamp: Tuna Fish
> Quality: 4
> Quantitly:5
> Overall these aren't bad.  Nice rush, no legs though.  I saw alot of red ones reviewed lately.  Anyone tried these green ones?



My buddy said he had some green ones a few days back. Told me they were pretty weak, to stay away. He gave them a 3/10 for quality.

Sorry this isn't a proper review. I didn't have them personally. Just answering a question.


----------



## aka1338

CAMDEN NJ

Name/Color: *60 Sec* (old batch was black)
No graphic, small font text only. Wide blue bag, wide ziplock.
Dope color/consistency: Light beige, fluffy powder. Like it should be.
Neatness: 8/10 no complaints. This never matters to me though, Camden bags don't get taped.
Quantity: 6/10 to 7/10
Quality: 6/10. Good rush, great legs.
ROA: IV
Comments: This is a newer batch with red text as opposed to the old black. They are bigger quantity bags compared to when this was a notoriously small brand a few months ago, happy with this. They seem to last a very long time and the rush was above-average. 
For full disclosure: most of these were done as part of a speedball, so that _may_ affect rating, but I could feel them strong hours later after the stimulant wore off. A dope-only friend reported roughly the same to me. Everyone I know who's gotten them the past few days is pleased. 

_Camden status note: The area is cool compared to what it was, but remain cautious and scope it before you cop._


----------



## here&therefella

Central, New Jersey

Stamp name: ALWAYS GOOD
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any): a sort of yin-yang
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very white, mixes up nice & clean
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: decent 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5
ROA:IV
Other comments: pretty much the same as money train that was around last week

Philadelphia, PA

Stamp name: Ecko
Stamp Color:blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):marc ecko rhino
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very white, mixes up nice & clean
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: white bags in heat sealed plastic
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
ROA:IV
Other comments: pretty good


----------



## slackboxed

City: Paterson
Stamp name: Gotham City
Stamp Color:dark brown maybe a worn-out black
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and grainy, some flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average tape stamp bag
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Other comments: Found one bag of this in a sealed brick of Chain Reaction. I love finding that one different bag in a bundle or brick of other shit. It's slightly better than Chain Reaction too and it is a different texture of dope.

I'm sorry to hear that people are still getting fake shit and shit that's putting them into the hospital. I'm unsure as to why they're rating this awful garbage so high. People are rating trash a 3 that put them into the hospital or fake shit a 2 or 3. I thought that if it had SOME dope in it it was a 2 or 3, and garbage/trash was supposed to be a 0-1. People are rating trash too high imo.


----------



## SoulFree

City or state stamp was copped in: *Paterson*
Stamp name: *Encore*
Stamp Color: *Blue*
Stamp Graphic (if any): *ENCORE*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *4/10*
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *6/10*
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): *5/10*
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):   *3/10*
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.* IV*
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):* Solid, just  left me wanting more*


----------



## Khadijah

Thanks to everybody whose stayin on point.This is how this thread should be--full of great information to help out ur fellow dope feens. This thread is the only place like it as far as i know of, on the entire internet, and unless some bored junkies with graphic design skills is out there puttin out some xerox'ed stamp rating weekly pamphlets I think this is the only thing like it, period. Without this thread alot of us would be up shit creek so its a great resource n im glad we got it back up and running without no stress. for real thakn you to every poster, becuz yall are doin it right we got a place where we can all get eextremeely useful info and no bullshit, its cuz of yall so keep it up im glad to see that ppl got with it and made it possible. Stay safe yall...


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

slackboxed said:


> City: Paterson
> Stamp name: Gotham City
> Stamp Color:dark brown maybe a worn-out black
> Stamp Graphic (if any):none
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and grainy, some flakes
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average tape stamp bag
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
> Other comments: Found one bag of this in a sealed brick of Chain Reaction. I love finding that one different bag in a bundle or brick of other shit. It's slightly better than Chain Reaction too and it is a different texture of dope.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that people are still getting fake shit and shit that's putting them into the hospital. I'm unsure as to why they're rating this awful garbage so high. People are rating trash a 3 that put them into the hospital or fake shit a 2 or 3. I thought that if it had SOME dope in it it was a 2 or 3, and garbage/trash was supposed to be a 0-1. People are rating trash too high imo.




I rated the mtv's a 3 because they have dope in them and it is alright, the cut is the problem the put me in the hospital. i posted my hospital experience so other people won't gamble with their lives to try some dope that was just barely alright anyway.


----------



## sullen

JC, New Jersey

Stamp name: RED LINE
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: color on point, but consistency was so bad you know it's a bad cut b4 water hits it!
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: lol
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA:IV
Other comments: tons of nasty cut, cleans up well though to nice dark solution, decent, nothing to write home about.


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson, NJ

Stamp name: DAYTIME
Stamp Color: tealish green maybe a slight greener than teal
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: offwhite grainy white dope a lil real flakes to it. Not as sticky as Chain Reaction dope to the bag.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average stamps
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Other: These bags are a bit on the small side but they're legit dope.

Edit: I was high on some chain reaction when I rated these. These just gave me a booster. When I took these today by themselves they showed their true colors, which is why I lowered the number on the quality.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

~Pittsburgh~
Killer Instinct
Stamp: "Killer Instinct" in cursive lettering with a knife above it.
Quality: 3.5/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These were alright, if you got nothing you know better I would grab these. Hey at least its not fake like a lot of stuff in Pittsburgh right now.

2010
Stamp: "2010" I can't remember the color.
Quality: 1/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These were not fake but just really really bad. Definitely had dope in them but way to cut up.


----------



## bluephishin

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Purple/Red txt
Name/Graphic: New Arrival/ Picture of Plane
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7.5/10
ROA: sniffed, friend IV'd (combined review)
Notes:  wow i had been getting disappointed with NAs recently, but these are damn near fire.
----City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Black
Name/Graphic: Dr. Pepper no graphic
Quality: 1/10
Quantity: 9/10(does it matter?)
ROA: sniffed, friend IV'd (combined review)
Notes:complete crap, stay away


----------



## deeSUHAL

City: PATERSON, NJ
Name: Gucci
Graphic: double g monogram withgucci written underneath
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: average or better
ROA: IV
Notes: just some average stuff got an okay rush when i banged 3 and thendid twomore later within anhour and felt pretty good for a longer than usually time.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Name: DAYBREAKER
Graphic: no graphic, just text
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: average and better , some are huge some are smaller.
ROA: IV
Notes: this stuff is really flakelyand sticky

City: PATERSON, NJ
Name: drop dead
Graphic: no graphic, just text
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: around average.
ROA: IV
Notes: decent stuff but really stuck to thebag thought. i think it was the same dope as gucci and my man told me that too so most likely it is.


----------



## okterrific

Jerzy Phresh said:


> City: PATERSON, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name: KINGS OF NEW YORK
> Graphic: no graphic
> Quality: 2/10
> Quantity: 3/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: Stay the hell away from these!!! They some straight up garbage.
> 
> City: PATERSON, NJ
> Color: Red
> Name: 45MM
> Graphic: cant remember if there was one or not
> Quality: 3/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: More crap from Ptown! This city is turning into a joke.



Hey ALL glad to see the stamp post is back up and running hope everyone follows the rules thsi time around and we cna have a great thread going again. I also ahd the blue  KINGS OF NEW YORK they were defeinalty the worst shit i have ever had i did 4 bags in the morning when i awoke by 2 pm in the afternoon I was sick as a dog vomiting and had the sweats and chills. They were fake bags i doubt there was any dope in the bags at all, cause i took my subooxone a few hours after doign 4 of these and i was fine anad didnt go into withdrwal at all, that proves that there was no dope at all in these abgs if there was i would of automaticlly went into withdrwal and would of felt worse off than i did.

Now to talk about the 45MM bags with the graphic of the gun, I didnt think that they were shitty at all, i tought they were pretty strong and did the job really well i am a very expericed user and after using only 5 bags of them I was noddded out extremmly hard and feeling awesome. i have not felt that good for almost a month a half or so off of anythign ive gotten in paterson. I think that theyre may be 2 batchs of the 45MM going around, Mine were in the bigger wider bags, I rate them a 5.5-6 for quility and 5 for the count. IMO i would recoomend the 45MM to other people, I was so happy with them that i went out and got me 3 full bundles after trying a few of them and seeing how high i got. jsut figured i would let people know about this stamp, cause i honestly did not feel they were garbage and i have been suing daily for over 6 years. Be safe and good luck people peace 


City: PATERSON, NJ
Name:45MM-red- these came in the biiger wider bag that you usaully don't see too often.
Graphic: GUN
Quality: 5.5-6/10- was white and flakey like good dope is. I was very happy with this stuff considering all the garbage out of paterson recently i think this was some of the best ive had in the past month or so
Quantity: 5/10 the size on these was average some were a lil on the small side but most were pretty nicly sized no complaints
Notes: i saw others rated these as crap, i didnt think that was the case i really enjoyed these and got pretty damn high off of these and was nodding hard, i think there mayb 2 batches of these out, cause these def were not crap, i am a experinced user and have been using for over 6 years, So i don't get high off of anything, IMo i think you should give these bags another try or get them if you come across them you will be happy, i liked and enjoyed them so much taht after buying 5 of them i went out and purchased a additional 3 full bundles cause i liek it so much, And i usully dont do that unless its good,try them you maybe suprised

City: PATERSON, NJ
Name:KINGS OF NEW YORK-BLUE
Graphic: , just text
Quality: 1.5/10 these are the worst stuff I ever have had i doubt there was any dope in them at all-I did 4 bags in the morning when i awke and by 2 pm in the afternoon i was sick as a dog vomiting and chills and sweats, I took a suboxone and i felt much better that proves that there was either no dope at all in these bags or such a small amount that it didnt do nothing for me, Cause if there was any dope in the i would of gottenn extremly sick cause i took the sub like 6 hours after using these, and i didnt get sick it made me feel better hence proving these were fake stuff.
Quantity: 2/10 there was basiclly nothing in these bags at all, the 4 bags looked liek a total of 2 skimped bags. 
Notes: this stuff is really the worst stuff ever It fake stay away from it its a waste of $$$ luckily i only bought 6 bags of these crap, My boy bought 2 bundles of this shit and boy was he pissed, if some1 offers you these throw them back in there face cause its better to be sick and stay sick than do this crap fake shit.


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ* (You are right classyjunkie -- Trenton is SO back.) 
Stamp name: *CALL OF DUTY*
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Either A) A man with a cowboy hat and whip on the back of a giant spider, or B) A helicopter.  Gonna go with "B".
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Slightly chunky, light tan -- looked and smelled good!
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Slightly sloppy, but the tape ripped so HAPPY
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): dare I say 8/10?!
ROA: Sniffed
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Just did it but it's great!  Even better I think than the *Blockbuster* I was raving about last time. High came on strong (even from sniffing) and it's holding up well.  No weird cut tastes or anything %)


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

PITTSBURGH, PA

Name: Sleepy's
Color: Red
Graphic: Little man above the word sleep'ys, looks like hes on a log or has a dick coming out of him haha
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6.5/10 (nice sized bags)
Comments: I had this exact same bag earlier (and i posted it also) and i wouldn't dare to give them a 5 at the time, but they're back out now and they're definitely decent so if you can't much better, maybe try n buy a few to c if they're the good ones. stay safe yall. peace.

- C


----------



## SoulFree

City: *PATERSON, NJ*
Color: *Black*
Name: *Little Haiti *
Graphic: *name only*
Quality: *6/10*
Quantity: *5/10*
ROA: *IV*
*This shit was good, nice rush, long legs*
IV 5 at a time so I have a tolerance, 
**Got these again today, the 2-2, still on point, recommend but hard to find, still garbage everywhere

City: *Newark, NJ*
Color:* Red*
Name: *KILLER*
Graphic: *Just the word*
Quality: *5/10*
Quantity: *6/10*
ROA: *IV*
This is a creeper.  The rush was mild but overall pretty good high.  Wanted EL DIABLO but got this.  IV 5 at a time


----------



## Mykel2658

read the thread rules, pal.  this is the only verbal warning you will get, next will be formal - leftwing.


----------



## sullen

here&therefella said:


> Central, New Jersey
> 
> Stamp name: ALWAYS GOOD
> Stamp Color:green
> Stamp Graphic (if any): a sort of yin-yang
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very white, mixes up nice & clean
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: decent
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5
> ROA:IV
> Other comments: pretty much the same as money train that was around last week



just wanted to show my gratitude for this thread by adding more reviews, so will echo this users review.
got these yesterday in north east (as east as you can get without walking into the hudson) NJ
this review is dead on, down to the money train comparison.


Also, one to look out for

Stamp name: B.T.P
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: im colorblind and had these last week, they were the offwhite color of good dope
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA:IV
Other comments: excellent d, best ive had this month, count is small but product was so beautiful it made up for it and then some.

PS:
As stated a few posts above, Def multiple "45MM" stamps goin round if some are saying it's garbage, 
what i had sounds like what was described in post #45, and nowhere near a 3.

PPS:
Has anyone had "*bloodraw*"?

Be safe!


----------



## flacky

Nice to see the old stamp thread back! I'm going to post a summary of the three bags that I've been using.


*NSFW*: 










*New York, NY*

Name/color: A1
Graphic: None
Product: Very fine, slightly off-white powder
Neatness: 8/10 (Some poorly stamped) 
Quantity: 6.5/10
Quality: 7.5/10
ROA: Snorted
Comments: Very warm rush. Warmer than usual. My favorite dope out of the three, it is slightly less potent than the two Targets, but the warmth makes me prefer this dope quality-wise.

Name/color: Target
Graphic: Circle and dot on left side
Product: Very fine, slightly off-white powder
Neatness: 8/10 (Some poorly folded) 
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Comments: Same dope as graphic-less Targets, but I noticed a number of the bags had some pretty low counts. (Might have just been me being unlucky, but I need to report it). Slightly higher potency than the A1s, but not with the same warmth, which is why the A1 gets the extra 0.5 points.

Name/color: Target
Graphic: None
Product: Very fine, slightly off-white powder
Neatness: 7/10 (Some very poorly folded, most were good) 
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 7/10
ROA: Snorted
Comments: Same dope as the circle-dot Targets, but not having any problems with the counts. Very solid dope.

Tolerance: Weekly use, very slight tolerance. As a standard, 40 mg OC (snorted) is a good _starting point_ for a night if I'm not using dope.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

PITTZZZZBURGHHH , PA


Name: Earthquake 7.0
Color: white & blue
Graphic: Something above the words Earthquake 7.0, looks like some kind of disaster/earthquake, the ink isn't on completely on all of them
Quantity: 5/10, look smaller when flicked, but an okay  amount actually dumps out
Quality: 5-5.5/10 (remind me of the team jordans & 2k10's) but mix up a bit lighter and less none yellowish..lol
Comments: These are decent, not fire, different type of rush and high and shit than the normal white flakey dope (new arrivals type shit), but still decent nonetheless


Da only Burgh, Pittsburgh

Name: Sweet dreams
Color: Blue
Graphic: Yeah something above the words sweet dreams, couldn't really tell cuz you had to open stamp lengthwise to see it correctly, but even then couldn't make it out.
Quantity: 4/10 --> kinda small
Quality: 4-4.5/10, they're aight....
Comments: heard there's 2 batches going around of these and they both have blue stamps and pictures, i heard only way to tell difference is to look at the D inside, the good ones have a grayish type color dope and the bad ones are browner w/that vitamin B/E type smell....


Pittsburgh, PA

Name: Pimp Juice
Color: Green
Graphic: None, just says Pimp Juice really funky font and takes up whole front flap of bag
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 2/10, they're real but they suck
Comments: I had a weird reaction from these bags also, this is such bucking fullshit right now....so much knockoffs and bad shit going around...i felt like i was dizzy as fuck and i just left the bar at 2 am., wouldn't even recommend these if you were sick as fuck and couldn't get anything else....unless you want to try a butt bag and hope that there's no weird side effects.


Pittsburgh, PA

Name: No name, just plain pink bags
Color: bag is pink, smaller type bag
Graphic: none
Quantity: 2-3/10, very small amt. of D in it, but the D that is in it is pretty good, nice white flakier D.
Quality: 4/10 (okay stuff, mixes up nice no cut, mixes up real light, seeing how there's hardly anything in the bag and you get this high, the shit in it must be half decent, bags would be awesome if they were full)
Comments: If you can get these and you're in PGH, and you can't get anything that you know is decent, i'd recommend you get these, just will take a couple more than usual to receive the same feeling, but at least you know it's real, clean, and somewhat effective...

yeaaaa boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> PPS:
> Has anyone had "*bloodraw*"?
> 
> Be safe!



Name: BLOOD RAW
Color: green
Graphic: none
Quantity: very small
Quality: 4.5 maybe a 5
Comments: really small bags of average at best product.  i'd prolly been more happy with this if the count was average, but they were just so light it soured the whole experience.


----------



## Trey

*Wilmington*



PGHSTEELERBOI said:


> People people please read****
> 
> pittsburgh, pa
> 
> name: Mtv
> color: Red
> graphic: Mtv logo real small
> texture bag: Longer bag, white, real hard 2 rip tape
> dope: Disgusting, browner, some cut
> quality: 3/10
> quantity: 4.5/10
> comments:   I did these and about 45 min to an hour n a half later i couldnt stop shaking, my temp. Went up to 105.8, i was throwing up everywhere, had to goto hospital and get put on ivs, then i left forbes regional ama. And my boy got some of the same side effects as i did also, just not as bad. So please watch if getting/doing these.



WILMINGTON

For the sake of harm reduction, this may have been cotton fever. I have experienced the same exact feeling and it was caused by cotton fever. Be safe and use clean things, throw out those works and bleach/clean/throw whatever you mixed it up in.

American League or Legion
Color: Blue
Neatness: Little sloppy stamp
Consistency/Color: White, very powdery
Quantity: Nice 6/10
Quality: 6/10
Comments: Only had one and it got me off e, even felt it a little bit, which is saying a lot.. && A VERY strong taste. almost gagged a lil bit, tryin to see if it was real, no joke! :D

Players Club
Color: Blue
Neatness: Fine
Consistency/Color: White, very fine powder.
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 4.5/10
Comments: Since its so fine, you need to scrape the bag. Whatever fell out, you get that much back when you scrape it. It's a little ridiculous. It is a creeper, not really a rush but about 45 seconds after you hit and you think you got beat, it'll hit you. Decent dope.


----------



## deaf eye

City or state stamp was copped in:newark
Stamp name: gucci
Stamp Color:  pink and green (i may be off on the colours cuz im a bit color blind
Stamp Graphic nope
Color and Consistency/ tan and kinda rocky 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: so neat i got an extra they was taped so good
Quantity of Product 8
Quality of Product : 7.5 real good  
ROA: sniffed
Other comments usually if im sniffin i do the whole bag, this shit i couldnt take down in one sniff , i had to break it up into two or three lil bumps,  it had such a strong taste


----------



## ColonelForbin

*Call of Duty/Have Fun*

City or state stamp was copped in: TRENTON, NJ 
Stamp name: CALL OF DUTY/Have Fun
Stamp Color: Blue/Black
Stamp Graphic (if any):Helicopter
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Call was clean, a little tan. Same with have fun
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Have Fun was overtaped, very hard to get into
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10, 7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 9/10 (I've never had better), 7/10
ROA: Sniffed
Other comments:  SWIM's rather new at this, but T-town has had some really small, shitty stuff recently.  Call of Duty is probably the best shit SWIM's ever gotten, Have Fun is just about as good, has more per bag.  SWIM is sitting here amazed at how the local quality went from shit to BANG!  Thank God SWIM's boy warned him (also jacked up the price but it was worth it)


----------



## xXMorphineXx

~Pittsburgh~
Earthquake 7.0
Stamp: "Earthquake 7.0" with a picture of a house thats all shook up.
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 3-4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: When you mix this stuff up the dope sits on the top of the water instead of settling at the bottom and for some reason creates a lot of little bubbles in the solution. Mixes up a nice dark golden brown color. 

I think that the Lucky 13's and Black and Gold Hearts kinda spoiled me because nothing around has come even close to those. Plus those probably shot my tolerance up high. Or the burgh is just full of garbage...One of the two.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

Camden, NJ


Stamp name:     60 sec
Stamp Color:     Red ink on a blue glassine
Stamp Graphic (if any):     none(just 60 sec wrote in red ink on a blue galssine)                 inside of a clear ziplock
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off whiteish, pretty light and turns almost grey when squirted with water, pretty chunky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 3-4 bags are folded weird n sloppy, stamp isnt clear on all of em and all over the place and the buns wernt banded well and all crooked in the rubberband-a few of em almost exploded everywhere in the hand to hand exchange(the ziplocks make buns extra fat and bags slippery against each other)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4-5.5 depending on bags(as a notoriously small stamp this sets definitely packin em a lil more now)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5-6 niiiice:D (stay with ya decently too(good legs))
ROA:     IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):  Neither encountered nor even saw any heat in the few hours I was in the area of this set and another popular one closeby(although a local told me the most popular stamp might be in hiding for a few more days) but id say in cmd this stamps your best bet if their neighbors not around

Information About Your Tolerance (optional): How long have u been using for, your "usual" shot (amount of bags u do at one time of average dope) etc 3-5 bags average every shot sometimes more using iv for around a year dope for 2 1/2

happy hunting n be safe yall and lets hear about all of the fire in cmd!


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson

Stamp name: killer instinct
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): knife or carrot lolz
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan dope, little flakes, fluffy
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA:IV, sniffed
Other comments: not bad, not great(did 8 bags, usually do 5-8 )

just did a little more and i gotta say 5 isnt giving this shit enough credit, knocked it up to a 6 im high as hell

ps. what up phresh, been lurking since like 2002 and figured that it was time to register and contribute when the thread got locked and i realized just how much this thread helps me out.  Couldn't continue being selfish so you'll see me in here throwin ratings up as long as im still usin phanner'.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Blue
Name/Graphic: EARTHQUAKE 7.0/pic of a house
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: After that DIABLO shit ran out, these were all i could grab. Not bad at all but still i think they were reviewed a little too high.

BTW, lol at the influx of phish pheends that started postin here. Whattup Phamily!!!


----------



## Solderdoper

Pittsburgh
Name: earthquake 7.0 in blue letters
Color: white bags with blue letters
Graphic: A blue house thats all wavy(supossed to look like its in an earthquake)
Quality: 4-5
Quantity: 4
ROA: sniff
these were decent, better than some the shit ive gotten recently. my tolerance was actually pretty low so im suprised i didnt get higher than i did. but prolly one of the better bags going around in the burgh right now.


----------



## yo_bot

lacey is correct, sometimes you can ruin your shot by adding heat as it may react with the cut and give the solution the consistency of gravy which won't pull up and is diffuct to make into somehing usable. the only dope i've actually needed to cook was rock dope that is so hard you need to cook it to break it down completely and that dope has little to no cut at that level.
i got more of those diet plans tonight they are very meh... 3 or 4 a best as i previously rated. did 5 and got a little high. seems like theres alot of week shit out right now. ok back to stamp rating....


----------



## dopeb0imagic

Bethlehem, PA
:D
Stamp name:Asshole
Stamp Color:Red ink
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very light tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neatly taped white wax bag, smaller one
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8
ROA: snorted
Other comments: Long duration, pretty banging rush for snorting, I was good on 2 of them, but ended up doing enough for a decent nod (5 total). Also note slight burn 

Allentown, PA

Stamp name: Sin City
Stamp Color: Black ink
Stamp Graphic (if any): city-scape, buildings
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: white wax bag, untaped inside clear heat sealed plastic with sun wearing shades on it (looks very professional perfect edges)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):3
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7
ROA: snorted, and IV a few days prior
Other comments: Very good dope, just small bags

Copped both of these bad boys in the lehigh valley all week pretty much, in the end I have to go with Asshole being the better of the two.  It is nice to have options; definately both are better than the Goya flooding bhem & atown.


----------



## dolessdrugs

New Haven

Stamp name: Knockout
Stamp Color: Red or Blue (both were the same)
Stamp Graphic (if any): boxer with large fist
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: whiteish with tan tint, almost straight powder
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA:IV

Stamp name: New Arrival
Stamp Color: Gold
Stamp Graphic (if any): Eagle (stamp and text appears 4 times on bag, one whole side stamped from top to bottom) 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Dark brown, medium sized chunks
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5
ROA:IV


----------



## untaMe

You might not have read the new rules to the thread. This is your one and only warning. Read them or it'll be an infraction next time. -Thizzer


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> Name: BLOOD RAW
> Color: green
> Graphic: none
> Quantity: very small
> Quality: 4.5 maybe a 5
> Comments: really small bags of average at best product.  i'd prolly been more happy with this if the count was average, but they were just so light it soured the whole experience.



just want to revise this.
wrote this after slamming one bundle as a wake up.

copped more later and this stuff sucks, i got a nice little rush from the first hit, after that this stuff showed it's true colors and it is weak.
give it a 3, 3.5 at best


----------



## exit56

*Newark NJ*

Damn so I thought those Blu Boy and Call of Dutys that were around the past couple weeks were banging but no.  I honestly am starting to think quality is dropping off big  time everywhere, because when i find good shit lately, its unbelievable.  I mean i can do like half as much as some average garbage thats around lately.  Anyway..

BlackJack
Graphic: playing cards
Quality: 8
Quantity: 7

Baaaangngnging shit oh my god.  I did about half as much as usual.  But thats still twice as much as I was doing like three months ago, which makes me think quality is all around going down cause theres no way my tolerance could go up that quick.


----------



## jancra

PITTSBURGH

stamp-earthquake 7.0  with a shook-en house i guess
quality-5
quantity-4
roa- 1 banger 1 sniffer

stamp-black points with a bulls eye
quality-4
quantity-4
roa-same

stamp-knockouts- with a dude standing up getting punched 
quality-2
quantity-5

stamp-snakes with a snake
quality-2
quantity-4

stamp-*girls gone wild* in black 4 get if there was a pic.
quality-2
quantity-4

stamp-takeovers
quality-2
quantity-4
these n the girls gone wild sucked but they were free testers so oh well.


----------



## jake99

Atlantic city 
Stamp  :       energizer with pic of energizer bunny 
quality 6/10
quanity 6/10

Decent stuff,   if i hadnt been on subs or my tolerance was lower i bet id be pretty high off these..........NOt any Fire but def not garbage ...............seems like lately im happy to get anything decent ,   I sure do miss fire i was gettin in camden before though


----------



## bobbyjohnes

Wilmington, DE

Stamp: OK (Red)
Color: Blue Blags In Plastic Zip Lock
Neatness: Stamp was a little weak
Consistency/Color: White/Slight Tan
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Decent Rush.  Nice high.  Creeper.  Seemed give me a sour stomach.  

Stamp: Players Club
Color: Blue Bags In Plastic Zip Lock
Neatness: Stamp a little faint on some bags
Consistency/Color: White
Quantity: 6/10 fat bags
Quality: 5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Cooks up clear/clean.  Decent rush.  
Creeps up on you hits you pretty hard.  Overall nice high.  Good dope.


----------



## Trey

bobbyjohnes said:


> Wilmington, DE



glad to see someone else from town on here.
i would agree with the OKs, decent average stufff that hasnt changed quality wise much at all.
had some BMW today
graphic- BMW logo
color- blue on blue
consistency- tanish, still very light powder.
quantity- decent 5.5 of ten (dont have colon or slash on my phone keyboard, need to get it fixed)
quality- ok stuff 4.5 of 10
comments- there are a few batches of this, the one that mixes up with a little red tint is fire

045
blue on blue, just numbers
color- light tan
consistency- flaky powder
quantity- 4 of 10
quality- 4.5 to 5 of 10
comments- decent rush, doesnt last long though

its time for some real stuff i need to find more of that american league or legion w.e it is


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson

Stamp name: Secret Window
Stamp Color: Purple
Stamp Graphic (if any): open windoww
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white dope, flakes, fluffy
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5
ROA:IV, sniffed
Other comments: better than average, nice stuff

ps: oh my god the killer instincts i rated yesterday are something id really look out for, they had unbelievable legs, dosed at 8 and was high as all hell till 6am.  They dont seem that crazy good at first but the high builds and then almost rolls (more intense -> less intense -> more intense) for hours.  easily some of the best stuff ive had in months i think i gotta change the quality rating to an 8 or so, seek those out.


----------



## untaMe

untaMe said:


> You might not have read the new rules to the thread. This is your one and only warning. Read them or it'll be an infraction next time. -Thizzer



my bad thizz wont happen again


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson, NJ*

First post. Greetings.

City: Paterson
Stamp name: King James
Graphic: Crown
Quality: 5.5
Quantity: 3
ROA: IV

City: Paterson
Stamp Name:Amazing Ride, also called "Amazing" but the actual stamp is Amazing Ride
Graphic: Arm holding needle
Quality: 4.5
Quantity: 4.5
ROA: IV

City: Paterson
Stamp Name:Pharmacy Rx
Graphic: The "Rx" if that could be considered a graphic
Quality: 4
Quantity: 5
ROA: IV

Finally some decent shit out of P-Town, am I right?


----------



## Badfi$h

*WARNING-- blue CALL OF DUTY stamp from TRENTON, NJ*

First, let me apologize if this is in any way in violation of the rules -- I hope it's not because this is just a safety warning.

It is about the *CALL OF DUTY* bags I reviewed before from *TRENTON, NJ* with a helicopter graphic.  

These bags are f-ing weird.  There are definitely inconsistencies from bag to bag.  These have heroin in them, but they also have some kind of stimulant as well.  The first time I did one, I got REALLY f-ed up at first, hence my great review of them on here....but over the following hours my heart started racing as I was passing out...and being jerked awake by my body due to not breathing....and feeling like my heart was going to explode -- like I was OD-ing but different.  I was in REALLY bad shape that night -- I don't want to get into it too much but it was bad -- I felt almost paralyzed and I guess I eventually just completely passed out ( I was very relieved to wake up okay the next morning.)  The weird thing though was my heart beating a hundred miles a minute like I had taken a really strong stimulant -- there was definitely something f-ed up in there, but not coke because I know what that feels like and that wasn't it.  I put those bags aside (should have just thrown them out) because I still had some of another stamp that I liked and did those instead.

Well, I ran out of the other stamp tonight and decided to try *CALL OF DUTY* bags again.  I started off slowly with a half full bag from the other night.  Sniffed it and got really nice -- was high and it felt like really good sh*t, no ill effects.  So a little while later I did another bag.  This time, I got completely un-high and felt like I had just taken a serious stimulant.  Got really light headed and almost passed out -- ate some food and I feel a little better now, but there is a strange pain in my chest (not like a heart attack but definitely something weird.)  The lightheadedness is coming in waves, the way it was the other night....still not sure what it is going to do to me but I'm kinda nervous about the next few hours.  

There is definitely something weird with these bags and I suggest everyone stay far away from them.  I only sniff and I still had this strong of a reaction.  

Like I said, sorry if this is a violation but I wanted to give a heads up to steer clear of these.


----------



## Junkaround808

Pittsburgh





Stamp name: Greens
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: dark Brown really grainy like fine sand mixed up really dark 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: sloppy stamp
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
ROA: IV
Got kinda high didnt last long did a 4 shot . 


Stamp name: Killer instinct
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any): picture of a knife
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Nice light flakey, Mixes up a little darker.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nice and neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5
ROA: IV 
Other comments : Better than the Greens. Did a nice 4 shot got a good rush . Good high.


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson, NJ

Stamp name: Team Jordan
Stamp Color: red
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: kind of grainy offwhite grayish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nice and neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
Other comments : These are alot like those Daytime bags I had except these taste even more so like powdered milk/chocolate milk. I don't know wtf is up with this shit. Anyone else ever had a bag that makes them smell milk for hours after they do it? There's a tiny little bit of dope in each bag, which is why it got a 2 and not a 0. I did a bundle and a few bags and it got me off sick.

Has anyone tried 2k10 bags in Paterson? My boy in the Bronx has been rocking these for two or so days now. He goes to Paterson every day now to reup so its Paterson dope, just dunno how good it is.


----------



## baiibeeb

have you read the rules? You need to do that ASAP. 

Wats this about, hat everybody else can just follow the rules thas posted, but you are so important that not only can u just totally ignore the rules, but you also needed to post in size fucking two thousand red font to make sure everyone answers you, "ASAP"? When other people need info, they post, in normal font, WITH a review of another stamp, becuz this aint the goddamn Heroin Ask Jeeves. You aint no more special than nobody else that you get to ignore that fact and burn everybodys eyes out with this big ass , super "urgent" post abou how you NEEEED this info asap. 

I would really suggest gettin on point and checkin the rules before u post again.....


----------



## XblindtruthX

Lacey Your awesome ^ see above.

anyway... been copping the same stuff this past week.

City - Paterson
Secret Window
Stamp Color - Purple
Quantity - 5
Quality - 5
ROA - IV
Comments - Not the best stuff around. 
I have been doing my normal shot but not getting a rush. 
However I do get a nod after.


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh
Stamp:Assassin
Quantity:6
Quality:3
Comments: I rated these a couple weeks ago, I think a 5 on quality.  They're not that good though after round 2.  Alot of residue left over.  
  Anyone heard of "Ironman"?  Seems like I tried them way back like when the movie was out.  But has anyone seen any recently.  Peace


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson, NJ

Stamp name: D.O.A.
Stamp Color: red
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan, beautiful powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nice and neat, neatest ive ever seen.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):tba (friend saysits a solid 8+)
Other comments : wow, holy hell i busted out a line and this shit smelled up my whole living room.  VERY strong AA odor.

Is it just me or does it seem like *alot* of the posters who I've seen posting up reports from Paterson have been absent for a little while now?  Just doesn't seem like the same volume of reviews are being done for p-town these days, and alot of the names I've seen post for a while have disappeared?


----------



## Guru Of Dope412

city: pittsburgh
stamp: easy picking$
color:red
quanity:7
quality:8
comments:Big flimy bags kind of sloppy ink n tape job but the d is offical


----------



## Khadijah

SoulFree said:
			
		

> IV 5 at a time so I have a high tolerance



_
wat up yall, this post made me think of this n jus wanted to point somethin out to everybody. 

In the category where it asks about ur tolerance, please avoid sayin whether u think ur tolerance is "high" or "low" and all that. Its fine to jus say the # of bags u shoot or sniff on avg and the length of time u been usin for , to give ppl some idea of ur history. But to me, and im sure alot of other folks who use to use just as much as i did in my serious junkie days, a high tolerance is someone doin 30 bags a day and 7-10 bags in a shot, not 5. And to someone else who rarely uses maybe 3 in a shot is high to them. Info like that is too open to interpretation by the reader to be useful.

Tolerance, just like the ratings, is a subjective thing anyways, but when u start includin shit that is 100% opinion like "high" or "low" tolerance then it makes it even less reliable info. a high tolerance to me is differen than a high tolerance to someone else, its best to avoid any kinda "high" or "low" talk and just say the straigh facts.

if u gonna include ur tolerance info(which is mad helpful and we def. encourage that) please just stick to the How many @ once/how many times/bags total per day/How long u done it for type info. This whole game is some subjective ass shit if i ever seen it, but we doin the best we can in this thread to try n keep shit on the level and followin guidelines like this is how we make that possible so let that sink in and keep it in mind next time u post yall. 

_


----------



## boxerpuppy1

Hi all, this is my 1st post, just joined cause i like what i've been reading from all of you lately. i really agree with this thread about it being very helpful 2 every1 getting knowledge from the streets. well, here i go, take it easy on me if i do something wrong (i have read ALL the rules)

New Brunswick, NJ

Stamp name: FUCK YOU
Stamp color: red
Graphic: fist with middle finger
Color and consistency/texture of product: tan and very fine powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: white wax bags, not neat
Quantity of product: 4
Quality of product: 7.5
ROA: intranasal
Comments: wow. snorted 2 bags at first, got a nice drip, was waitin till high kicked in, i quess i didnt wait long enough cause sniffed another 2 bags right away and then i dont know what happened or how 2 explain but HOLY SHIT did i get hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  nobed off, face in my lap, and then when i came back from outerspace, now i cant see out of both eyes, i have to close 1 in order to see, im freakin blind!!! if any1 runs into these, DEFF. grab them, worth it 4 sho!


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Blue
Name: 2K10
Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: It should be noted that these actually say "2K10" and that they are not the "2010" bags that have been around in red, purple, and blue stamps.  Also, I remember that when these first hit the streets back in October, that they came out with the first batch of the blue TEAM JORDANS, and that they were basically the same D released under 2 different stamp names. Its a shame that both these 2K10's and TEAM JORDAN's are back now, but at almost HALF the original quality that they were! Without actually trying the new TEAM JORDAN's that are around now, I can't accurately say if these 2 stamps are the same D again.  All I know for sure is that these new 2K10's are nothing special. Purely average run-of-the-mill diesel.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Red
Name: EARTHQUAKE 1
Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: This is now the 4th "Earthquake" stamp to come out since Haiti was hit a few weeks ago! (Earthquake, Haitian Earthquake, Earthquake 7.0, and now Earthquake 1)  The people who are high up enough in this dope game to actually get to name the stamp, sure are quick to capitalize on current events. Every time someone famous dies (MJ), or a major event happens (Haiti), or a movie comes out (Secret Window, Avatar, Hulk, X-Men, The Hangover, etc.), you can be sure a heroin stamp is soon to follow! Also for what its worth, I was told that this is the same D as the red DAYBREAKERS and I think it actually is the same stuff. Again, just average ordinary diesel.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Black
Name: 2000 GUNS
Graphic: graphic of a handgun
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Now, I haven't seen anyone else rate this stamp other than my rating of it. That could be partly due to the fact that when I reviewed this stamp, during the awful drought earlier this month, I gave it a 0/10 for quality and said that the dope had the same color and consistency that dirt has! Not even exaggerating yo, the shit was fat packed bags of brown dirt! Now usually the longer that a stamp is around, the quality will at some point begin to fall off. So when a stamp is full of fake inactive powder, I guess the quality has nowhere to go but up!! LOL!! So I just wanted to tell anyone copping in Ptown who might have stayed away from this stamp because they saw me having reviewed it as being fake, that 2000 GUNS now contains actual heroin. Unfortunately, its just completely average frickin' heroin! (Sigh)


----------



## ptown dope

Seems like FOREVER since i got some stuff (i quit for a min).

**PATERSON**

Gucci (Blue Stamp)
Quality: 6/10 (REALLY GOOD!!! Almost fire, but not, only thing holding it back is the quantity)
Quantity: 3-4/10 (not huge!)
Notes: Overall satisfactory shit! 

Drop Dead (Green Stamp)
Quality 6.5/10 (Really GOOD!!!)
Quantity: 5.5/10 (decent!)
Notes: This is much better size wise.
Similar quality if not the same, then this is a lil better than gucci, (maybe?)


----------



## phall tour

City or state stamp was copped in: rochester, NY
Stamp name:none
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): thumbs up
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: gray/ flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average- red stamp, white waxie
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5 1/2- 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  6 1/2- 7
ROA: IV
Other comments: pretty good, usually do 3 in 1 shot. did two of these and was very pleased. pretty long legs as well.


----------



## here&therefella

Central Jersey, NJ

Stamp nameUBLIC ENEMY
Stamp Color: red & black
Stamp Graphic (if any): the P.E. black panther with crossed arms in crosshairs
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan, gritty
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average- below average
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5
ROA: IV
Other comments: pretty decent, left me jello in the legs almost....and that typically doesnt happen to me...got this high from my average 8-9 shot....nothing spectacular but again, decent.


----------



## pukingcells

phall tour said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: rochester, NY
> Stamp name:none
> Stamp Color: red
> Stamp Graphic (if any): thumbs up
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: gray/ flaky
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average- red stamp, white waxie
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5 1/2- 6
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  6 1/2- 7
> ROA: IV
> Other comments: pretty good, usually do 3 in 1 shot. did two of these and was very pleased. pretty long legs as well.



CT
These bags are going around central/nw CT as well.
Did you notice that there seemed to be a "pill" residue?  Like crushed white pills?
Stamp name:none
graphic: thumbs up(red)
Color/Consis - grey/flaky w/white residue
Quantity:  3
Quality:  5.5
ROA: IV


----------



## rans0m10

Paterson

Name: Kill Zone
Color: Green
Graphic: None
Quantity (1-10): 5-6
Quality (1-10): 7.5
ROA: IV
Other: Compared to what has been around Paterson as of late, this is fire. The drought is definetly over. Good size, Great quality. 1 of these is better than 3 of the secret windows/new arrivals other average stuff around the area. Much better than the trash of late. I recommend picking these up.

Name: Range Rover
Color: Green
Quantity: 5
Quality: &.5
ROA: IV
Comments: Same as Kill Zone. Glad Paterson is back

Name: Pharmacy RX
Color: Red
Quanity: 5
Quality: 4.5
ROA: IV
Comments: Average Dope


----------



## here&therefella

Central Jersey, NJ

Stamp name:2010
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any): 2010 with party horns & confetti above it
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white, mixes nice and clean
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: above average
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5
ROA: IV
Other comments:Was told this was the same as money train & always good but to the contrary it wasnt.  First of all the quantity is less and second when i was mixing it up I noticed that it dissolved faster than always good.  When mixing always good, it seemed to turn to mud and smear at the bottom of the spoon. 2010 did not do that.  Just not as good as money train & always good.


----------



## jake99

Camden 
60 Sec
5/10
back to being small again like they were couple months ago.............but with how hot it is out there and best stamp being gone this is probably the next best bet


----------



## jancra

PITTSBURGH

stamp-sweet dreams 
graphic-yes but i  have no idea what it is.
quality-4.5
quantity-4.5
neatness-6

stamp-sleepys
graphic-yes but like the other 1 cant tell wat the hell it is!
quality-5
quantity-7
neatness-6

hey everyone this is my last post on here this was my last day doing shit. i really enjoyed posting and talking to everyone here. so thanks everyone and good luck to u all. and i pray this is my last day. i will b on subs from here on out. stay safe everyone!


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson, NJ

stamp-Perfect!
graphic-a hello kitty head or a cats head or something with a smile -blue
quality-3.5-4
quantity-4
neatness-6

I got four of these bundles in a brick with one bundle of that Daytime shit. Daytime is near-fake-powdered milk bullshit. These perfect bags are in the same bags as the daytime bags but theres less cut (probably less milk) and slightly more dope. These don't have me smelling like milk.

*dont put that*


----------



## Badfi$h

*TRENTON, NJ*

Stamp name: *THUMBS UP*
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): Hand making thumbs up sign 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan, flaky, little chunky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Average
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5-6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6.5/10
ROA: Sniiiiiff
Other comments:  Nice above average stuff, good taste & smell, nice warm & smooth high (no weird effects like *CALL OF DUTY*)...definitely satisfied. %)


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

City: Paterson
Stamp Name: ColdBlooded
Graphic: I think it was an arm holding a syringe
Quality: 3.5
Quantity 6
ROA:  IV

These were not as good as the Cold Bloodeds that were around in the height of the drought (man was I happy to happen across those), but hey at least they are real.

City: New Brunswick
Stamp Name: Public Enemy, some are in black
Graphic: Can't really make it out, seems to be a crosshairs
Quality: 5
Quantity: 4
ROA: IV

New Brunswick has had nothing but absolute garbage lately so these were a breath of fresh air.


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*one way...*

One ways in light green with an arrow pointin tward the O on one... 
Quality5/10 
Quanity5/10 
Neatness5/10 
Comments very white mixes up almost clear, really strong rush but almost no high so I think they're average! Happy posting, and praying to the dope gods for some fire in the near future in pittsburgh!


----------



## boxerpuppy1

GrAvE DiGgEr is back again!!!

New York, NY

Name: GrAvE DigGeR
Graphic: none
Color and texture: tannish with tiny chucks
Neatness: average
Quantity: 5
Quality: 6
Comments: Had this stamp 2 weeks ago, and this time is exactly the same as last time. Pretty good, consistant nice high. If you run into this stamp, grab yourself some, worth it.


----------



## untaMe

Lehigh Valley, PA (bethlehem)
GOYA 
IV
off white vinegar smellin shit would think it was bomb but its just average at best
count : 6-7/10 pretty good count most are average sized some are real fat
quality : 4-/10 this shit really aint that good but its the only thing ive seen for a minute
pretty neat bags GOYA stamped in black on the front.. im sure anyone from around here has seen these cause they are everywhere.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Paterson*

stamp name: Junkie Luv
graphic: 2 little hearts around the words. a weird looking dude holding a little syringe i believe
quality: 3.5/10
quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: high, 5-7 bags a shot of avg diesel. less if its better, more if its not
Notes: didnt mix up very well. looked milky, not brown. there's definitely dope in there but don't pick these up--it seems like there's fire going around town so def avoid this shit.

Stamp name: High Class
Graphic: man in a top hat
Quality: 3.5/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: listed above
Notes: probably the same shit as is in the Junkie luv bags. definitely diesel, just low quality.


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

*PITTSBURGH, PA*

Name: Earthquakes 1 or maybe 1.0 not real sure hard to read
Color: *Red*
Graphic: N/A
Quality: 3.5-4/10
ROA: IV  (shoot 10 in a shot)
Quantity: 4/10 ( some were real big some real small)
Comments: If you would do maybe 2 more then u normally do they arn't that bad for whats been around latley tho.


----------



## MetalReaper

Trenton, NJ

Name: Rush
Color: Red Stamp

100% Fake.. I'm not sure what it was.. maybe brown sugar or something.  It also had that impossible to rip open scotch tape, the shiny kind.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

City of champions,pa also known as the city of pittsburgh, pa or tittysuckers anonymous

name: master p and make crack like dis
colors: Mp = green, mcld = black
graphics: Mp = master p's face, mcld = crack in a bottle being boiled
quantity: Mp = 4/10, mcld = 8/10
quality: Mp = 3/10, mcld = 1/10 ( i guess it was real, my boy did 17 and got off sick so u do the math)
comments: The master p's actually looked like aight bags and reminded me of shit we used to get like the "lil weezy's" and the "snoop doggs" when they had the rappers pictures of their faces on them, but these were green instead and weren't good. The "make crack like dis" bags just looked like a knockoff and the d inside looked like baking soda or coke


----------



## NNJprincess

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Killer
Stamp Color: RED
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan flakey sticks to the bag alittle
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
ROA: IV
Comments:  All around good shit nice rush borderline pins and needles nice nod good duration best I've had in a while

Edit:  There are 2 versions of this shit going around and no real way to tell the difference one is good the other is bad.

Tolerance: 7 bag shots using on and off for 12 years

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Range Rover
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: IV
Tolerance 7bag shot

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson
Stamp name: Drop Dead
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4  
ROA: IV
Comments:  Felt a slight rush but did not hold well was sick quickly in the AM.
Tolerance: 7 bag shots 

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson
Stamp name: Gucci
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):Two G's
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 2
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: IV
Comments:  WAY small decent dope but not enough in the bags.
Tolerance: 7 bag shots 

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Gucci
Stamp Color: Red/Green Rainbowish
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5
ROA: IV
Comments:  These used to be a solid 7 but they have really fallen off bigtime!  
Tolerance 7 bag shots 

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Ruff Rider
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
ROA: IV
Comments:  All around good shit nice rush nice nod good duration.
Tolerance: 7 bag shot

***Note there are two kinds of Ruff Rider the Tan color dope is SHIT!


----------



## high_all_the_time

city: pittsburgh
stamp name: copy
stamp color: yellow 
stamp graphic: red
quantity of product: 5
quality of product: 6
R.O.A.: BANGED IT

comments: Best shit ive had in the burgh over the past two weeks. considering everything else sucks right now in this fucking city!!!


----------



## slackboxed

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson
Stamp name: Daytime
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White/not flakey
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2.5
This shit smells and reeks of milk like its brother Daytime bags. Same size wide stamps too. Just not as heavy milk as its brother. There's some sortof opiate in there I promise.

Has anyone heard of red King James'?


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Red
Name: TUNA FISH
Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Green
Name: AFGHANISTAN
Graphic: 2 crossed rifles
Quality: 3.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Same as the D.O.A.'s

City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Green
Name: D.O.A.
Graphic: the little grenade in the O
Quality: 3.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Same as the AFGHANISTAN's

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Red
Name: 2K12
Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: This shit is gettin confusing! In the last 2 months we've had 2010 (green, red, and purple), 2012 (red and green), 2K10 (red, blue, and green), NBA2K10 (blue), and now these 2K12's?!?! Think of something original for once, make your bags stand out amongst all these similar sounding stamps

Also, I thought the TUNA FISH, and the AFGANISTAN were supposed to be good. And im pretty sure I saw someone on here in the last few days rate the green DOA's like a 8 or something?! I guess i got the bullshit batch, WTF!! Of course a week after i got some of tha best bags in my life, im gettin bullshit for the last few days.  Anyways im heading out to nyc, gonna switch it up a bit n try my luck there. My boy there has got some DEA's blue stamp. Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp: Iron Man
Graphic: The "I" and "M" in the words look like muscles I think
Quantity:5
Quality:2
These are weak.  They look like the real thing though.  
Would you pittsburgh folks recommend the blue "earthquake 7.0"?


----------



## Trey

*Wilmington, DE*

Stamp name: R.I.P.
Graphic: Says RIP with a little tombstone and what appears to be a shovel next to it. 
Blue bag, black writing
Consistency: Real light powder, not too light that it ALL stuck to the bag, but very fresh
Color: Off white, little tanish
*Quantity: 6/10* Nice size, before the flick there was some in the 3rd section/fold/w.e
*Quality: 6.5/10* Wow!
Comments: Wow! Best shit around by far, very nice rush. very very very happy with this batch.  
ROA: IV
Tolerance: 3-5 bag shots whenever possible, about 2 shots a day if I'm lucky (Bun at most, VERY rare though)


----------



## gotthenodon

finally got something good in paterson...its my first solid pickup in a long while...haven't seen it posted yet soo here we go...

*Paterson*
Stamp name: Planet 51
Graphic: none
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: using for the better part of 1.5 yrs. did 6 bag shots of this stamp and was able to catch a nice quick nod. good rush, good legs
Notes: smells like good diesel. off white powder w/ small flakes. mixes up golden. i'm happy with this shit, i went to someone different than my usual friend in ptwon so i imagine ill be seeing more of this guy and hopefully more of this quality too.


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

PATERSON

Stamp: Dr. Pepper...no graphic
Quality: 3.5/10
Quantity: 4/10
Notes: Eh, it's not too great



slackboxed said:


> Has anyone tried 2k10 bags in Paterson? My boy in the Bronx has been rocking these for two or so days now. He goes to Paterson every day now to reup so its Paterson dope, just dunno how good it is.



Stamp: 2K10
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 4/10
Notes: Eh, it's not too great

NEWARK

Stamp: Black and Mild...picture of a pipe with smoke wafting out of it
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 5/10
Notes: Pinkish. Not too great

Stamp: PLAYBOY...picture of the bunny under it
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 5/10
Notes: SAME as the Black and Mild. Not too great

Personal Note: I haven't caught a nod in a good while. Weak sauce.

ROA on all of them is through my nose


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name:* SOUL WOMAN*
Stamp Color: Purple
Stamp Graphic (if any):  There was one but I couldn't tell what it was.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:  Very light tan, powdery, a little tiny bit chunky
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  6/10
ROA: Sniff
Comments: I was very wary of these because they smelled slightly like those CALL OF DUTY bags that I loved so much (sarcasm -- I didn't like those, think they had something funky in them.)  Plus, they were a little lighter colored and powdery than good dope usually is.  Bags are definitely on the small side but I was pleasantly surprised, quality isn't bad at all.  All in all, if the quantity was on par with the quality I would be very happy with them....but I am definitely satisfied.  %)


Hey *Mauricio* -- got your message but I can't PM until I get 50 posts.  I know, I hardly see anyone from Trenton on here.  So why don't you put any reviews up?  If we are gettin the same stamps we can help each other out.    Post some reviews if you got 'em man!


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

City: Paterson
Stamp Name: Planet 51
Graphic: none
Quality: 5.5
Quantity: 6
ROA: IV


----------



## Trey

*Wilm*

Stamp Name: DANGER
Stamp Color: Small black text on blue bag
Graphic: Skull and crossbones & either a sword or shark or something
Consistency/Color: tan, mixes up dark
Quality: easy fuckin 7/10!!!
Quantity: 7/10 pre-flick, it was to the top 
Comments: Wow! Best shit around, without a doubt
finally some real dope in town again.
i'm a happy camper today

EDIT: i want to change quality to 7.5  or maybe even 8. it is unbelievably good, wow
had two today, all i needed


----------



## Oxymorphone

City or state stamp was copped in: Manhattan, New York
Stamp name: Main Event 
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): A male boxer with gloves in fighting stance
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light brown powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 7 average quality stamp/packaging, often these same bags don't get stamped and come blank but it is the same product and you would only know so if you were getting it from the same source and had gotten this stamp before.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7 average 100mg
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  8 possibly even an 8.5 this is the best stuff I have ever tasted. We know someone who got busted carrying these and they got lab tested at ~73% purity
ROA: IV
Other comments : This stamp has been around for months and the crew usually doesn't stamp them at all but sometimes they get stamped with this and they got stamped with You'll Be Back as well although I haven't seen that in the last month. They are the same bags though.

edit: got quality/quantity mixed up


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson
Stamp name: King James
Graphic: a crown on and above the word king
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
After buying bullshit for the last week between the Daytime stamps and Perfect stamps and Chain Reaction I finally got something good. Those bags all contained an opiate just not sure it was heroin or all that strong. These King James bags are the real deal. Small stamps filled pretty well with some potent heroin ferrsure. Grab these up I got a rush and a good nod off these.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - BAD DOG - fake*

*Paterson*
Stamp name: *BAD DOG *(black font caps)
Graphic: none
Quality: 1 - AVOID AT ALL COSTSQuantity: 4 - does it matter lol
tolerance: 7 bags sniffed per dose of average D
notes: this shit is either fake or just really really really cut..pretty much sucks..didnt feel a thing. im so glad i only bought 6 i would have been pissed. the h comes out the bag pretty much 1 big flake. the drip burned my throat like the king pins (that were fake) i reviewed a while back. I am 90% sure these were stamped bad dog. I did them before i thought to write down the name. Either way..avoid anything named ____ dog. Sucks cause i heard other dudes yellin out planet 51 n shit but I had already called this fucker.

I am so glad a majority of what I bought was GET WELL stamps which I am going to review later. They are def real . Taste maddd good, gotto wait until tomorrow to give an accurate review though. Glad I am not stuck with al fake shit tonight or id be fucking pissed


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Purple
Name: ASUL-F (what tha hell does that mean?!?!)
Graphic: a snowman holding a shovel
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Can someone please tell me what tha f*ck does ASUL-F means? That is the worst name i ever heard for a stamp. Im guessing its spanish for something? I dunno. Decent size bags of average dope. Paterson is turning into average city, everything is JUST OKAY, wheres the goddamn heat?!?!  but ptown now its still better than it was in the middle of january 4 sure


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*Ether*

ETHER in all black text with a syringe under the txt
Quality-5/10 
Quanity-5/10 
Neatness-7/10 
Comments-not bad D, decent rush decent legs but just average really mixes up cloudy but tan

Copped in mckeesport

ROA-IVed

My usual dose is like 8 to 10 in a shot...I just never posted all of this about my tolerance...peace


----------



## gotthenodon

*Paterson*
Stamp Name: Scarface
Graphic: guy holding a gun i believe, looks like they were in a hurry to get the stamp out because most of them are smudged and difficult to read. colored black. 
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: off white. super flakey, big flakes too. Mixes up brown with minimal residue in spoon. not so much of a rush as there is a nice long body buzz that kind of sneaks up on you after a little while. I'm a big fan of bags that creep up on you like that so I was pleased with this average diesel. Grab it if u know ur not getting fire but don't wanna go home with garbage. peace out, be safe. 
tolerance: doing between 6-8 of these per shot.


----------



## Makirider

City and State: Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp name: None/Plain Yellow Bag (no tape)
Stamp Color: Yellow
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and Powdery/mixed up kinda milky lookin (didn't taste or smell milky though)
Quantity: 4.5-5.0
Quality: 6.5-7.0
ROA: Banged That Shit
Comments: (did a 3 shot) Finally some decent dope. Especially with what has been goin around lataly


----------



## digdoug

*PHILADELPHIA, PA*

Name: FIRE (picture below)
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Color: Black
Graphic: Four small flames above the word FIRE
Color/texture: Whiteish beige.. From all flakes to flakes/powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Some are folded weird, some are fine, some are stamped sloppy, some are fine but whatever, stamp is a in heat sealed baggie
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: sniffed nd intranasal
Other comments: My go to stamp for the past few weeks around here. The bags have been consistently stacked and the dope's been good. This stamp lingers around here and the quality will go up and down, but right now - its near-fire.


*NSFW*: 










Name: PURE HELL
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Color: Black
Graphic: I don't remember there being one, but a friend said there was a 'Skull & Crossbones', the bag I got was poorly stamped so its hard to say.
Color/texture: Somewhat tan in color.. Semi-fine powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat stamp, bagged in a ziplock
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4 
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
ROA: sniffed
Other comments: More like Pure shit, well not really, but no where near worth seeking out.

Name: Much Better
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Color: Black
Color/texture: Whiteish beige.. Lots of flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nothing to complain about, stamp is packaged in a heat sealed baggie like the FIRE (pictured above).
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6-7
ROA: sniffed
Other comments: Not bad dope, may even be the same dope as the FIRE stamps, but these bags aren't as stacked as the FIRE.


Arene't there any other philly heads posting up reviews.. cmon we need to help each other out here. Anyone try Déjà vu thats been floating around recently?


----------



## slackboxed

_*WHERE ARE THESE FROM? PLEASE POST THE NAME OF THE CITY WITHIN 24 HRS OR U POST WILL GET REMOVED...REMEMBER, EVEN IF U THINK WE KNOW WHERE UR COPPIN AT, U STILL NEED TO POST THE CITY NAME AT THE TOP OF UR POST SO PLZ COME BACK AND FIX THAT ASAP...THANX 


Edit: City - Paterson NJ sorry bout that fellas
*_
Name: King James
Color: purple
Color/texture: Whiteish gray.. some small flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: the smaller stamps taped and sealed nicely
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
Other comments: Same as the other King James, maybe a little more or a little less dope, I can't remember. I just bought a few bricks to stock up.

Those black "Ether" bags in NJ were absolute garbage. Completely fake when they were going around here, i'm glad they're real somewhere. If you guys find them around Jerz, avoid it like the plague.

Also, what's the deal with heat-sealed stamps? We don't get those in NJ. Is there one stamp per heat-sealed bag? Is it taped up on the stamp itself? I've never seen it packaged that way first hand. Does it cost more because of the packaging?


----------



## Modnaro

read the god damn rules.  this is your one and only verbal warning.  next time is an infraction.  wanna ruin it and get this thread closed down for everyone?  i didn't think so, so read the rules NOW! - leftwing


----------



## Junkaround808

City or state stamp was copped in: Pittsburgh
Stamp name: None plain yellow bag No stamp no tape
Stamp Color: plain yellow bag 
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white not really brown
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: No tape, nothing...
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):7
ROA: banged 4
4 is normal for my first shot.  was high all night long! Got way higher than expected especally with the way they were packaged NO TAPE OR NOTHING. great product !!

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name: Tuna fish (red)
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Mixed up kinda dark and milky you could see alot of cut floating around. 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 5/10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):3
ROA: shot 7 total 4 and 3 barley got high very small rush
i guess this is a new batch of same stamp.


----------



## Khadijah

high_all_the_time said:


> city: pittsburgh
> stamp name: copy
> stamp color: yellow
> stamp graphic: red
> quantity of product: 5
> quality of product: 6
> R.O.A.: BANGED IT
> 
> comments: Best shit ive had in the burgh over the past two weeks. considering everything else sucks right now in this fucking city!!!



Yo, can u please explain me WTF this means? Under "stamp color" you put yellow, but under "stamp graphic" you put "red" ?? 

Stamp color means the color of the ink that they used when stampin the name  on the bag. 

Stamp graphic means , was there a picture, or just words? And if there was a picture, wat was it of?

I aint sure but it looks like you figured stamp color meant wat color is the bag. And then you posted the actual color of the ink, as stamp graphic?

I aint sure, but plz come back and re do this post if you see this cuz Im sure I aint the only one whose confused about wtf u talkin about with the colors here.

I aint sayin nothing bad or w/ever just that u should be a little clearer.

Ur post actually made me think of a good point tho which is not everyone gets white bags, so heres a lil advice for everybody in the thread....

*IF YOU WANT TO POST THE COLOR OF THE ACTUAL BAG ITSELF SINCE I KNOW SOME PHILLY CATS BE GETTIN BLUE BAGS AND SOMETIMES YELLOW AND OTHER COLOR BAGS, GO AHEAD....BUT "STAMP COLOR" MEANS THE COLOR OF THE INK THAT THE BRAND WAS STAMPED IN, NOT THE COLOR OF THE WAX BAG IT SELF. IF U WANT TO INCLUDE THE COLOR OF THE BAG, PLZ WRITE "BAG COLOR" BECUZ I KNOW SOME OF YALL REFER TO THE BAGS AS "STAMPS" BUT THAT WILL CONFUSE PPL...

"BAG COLOR" IF U GOT A BLUE BAG OR W/EVER...."STAMP COLOR" MEANS THE COLOR INK THE NAME OF THE BAG WAS STAMPED IN...."STAMP GRAPHIC" MEANS WHETHER OR NOT THERE WAS A PIC AND DESCRIBE IT" ...IN CASE SOME OF YALL WHO IS NEW TO THE THREAD DID NOT HAVE THAT 100% STRAIGHT...

*


----------



## Khadijah

_Also, I wanted to say a few things seperate from the post I just made....

I got to say that over all, this thread been pretty good as far as ppl followin the rules. I aint seen no major violations....BUT, We still have a few problems here and there....So let me put those here for yall to be reminded.

*1-PLEASE DO NOT FORGET TO NAME THE CITY UR DOPE WAS COPPED IN AT THE TOP OF YOUR POST. EVEN IF YOU THINK THAT WE KNOW WHERE U AT, OR IF YOUR LOCATION IS LISTED IN YOUR PROFILE UNDER UR USERNAME AND U ASSUME PPL SEE THAT AND KNOW, OR WTFEVER, YOU STILL NEED TO POST THAT. IF U AINT GOT THE CITY LISTED, WE DONT KNOW WHERE THE SHIT WAS FROM AND THAT MAKES THE POST PRETTY MUCH USELESS AND IT WILL GET REMOVED...SO EVEN THO IT MIGHT SEEM LIKE NOT A BIG DEAL, IT STILL MATTER! POST THE CITY NAME IN EVERY POST!*

AND

*2-STOP ASKING FOR REVIEWS OF STAMPS IF U DID NOT ALREADY POST A REVIEW IN THE SAME POST. IF YOU POSTED A REVIEW AND ARE A STEADY CONTRIBUTOR TO THIS THREAD, AND AT THE END OF YOUR POST THAT ALERADY REVIEWED A FEW STAMPS YOU WANT TO ASK "HEY DID ANYBODY TRY THOSE GREEN V.O.P. BAGS OUTTA PATERSON" THAT IS OK. BUT COMING HERE, NOT POSTIN A REVIEW, AND MAKIN A POST THAT ONLY ASKS ABOUT A STAMP, AINT OK. DO IT ONCE AND YOU WILL GET A VERBAL WARNING AND YOUR POST ERASED....DO IT TWICE AND YOULL GET A INFRACTION....GET ENOUGH OF THOSE AND YOU GET BOOTED FROM THE THREAD. *

Now neither of those things is all that terrible but the point is...They in the rules. If somebody missed out on those things it means they didnt read the whole rules, and that means they might of not caught some other important info in the rules aswell. We got the rules that we got, and all of em gotta get followed not just the "big" ones. The whole idea of startin over with this thread was so we could all get back to the beginning and get a fresh start, everybody can read the rules and see , and we all go back to zero , a second chance for ppl to get it right. But, if enough ppl keeps fuckin around and not payin attention to these details, its a sign that folks aint takin the rules serious. So even tho it aint sourcing, or askin for/naming locations, its still ppl not respectin our rules in here and eventually if it keeps happenin it could have just the same effects as folks violating our bigger rules would, so try n stay on point folks....

Otherwise, great job so far, Even our "problem posters" (You Know we got love for you, PGHboi  ) Been giving great reviews and doin it right , and I know I aint the only one who feels this way when I say Im real glad to see that everybody was able to get straightened out and do this shit right. Thanks to everybody whose always been stayin in line from the start but especially to the posters who was havin some problems in the last thread and turned that shit around, we do notice that effort u made and its great to come in here and only have to make a few minor edits here and there and see that so many ppl is gettin helped by this thread. keep it up yall....._


----------



## Dopeyyy

City: Camden
Name: Double Dragon
Color: Blue
Graphic: Weird blue dragon between the words Double and Dragon
Quality: 4-5/10
ROA: IV
Quantity: 5/10 ( some were real big some real small)
Comments: Almost decent diesel. However, I wish Source was out.


----------



## NNJprincess

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Do or Die
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5
ROA: IV
Tolerance 7bag shot 4x's a day 25-30 bags each day for 12 years on and off.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Red
Stamp Name: KING JAMES
Stamp Graphic: a 5-point crown
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: Snorted
Notes: Had no rig to use so i had to blow these bags, but still they're better than whats been around for sure. Also, for the first time in a while, I'm actually happy with the quantity. Most of the bags after flicking them were almost halfway full which aint bad at all! Really wish i coulda banged 'em but oh well, theres always tomorrow! LoL!! Be Safe & Stay Pinned Ya'll!!  -J. Phresh


----------



## deaf eye

City: newark
Name: range rover
Color: green
Graphic: none
Quality: 4-5
ROA: IV
Quantity: 5/10 ( some were real big some real small)
Comments: bags musta got wet had alot of scraping to do, and had a big brown spot see heroine culture questions


----------



## boxerpuppy1

City: Central NJ

Stamp name: Flat Line
Stamp color: Green
Stamp graphic: Heartbeat
Color/texture: White, very powdery
QUANTITY: 5
QUALITY: 5
Roa: nasal
Tolerance: 5 bags at a time, 2-3 bundles a day.
Comments: Overall pretty good stuff. I've had better, and I've had much much much worst out there, so if ran across, I would deff. grab it again.


----------



## jarettscapo

city - PATERSONNNN

Stamp - Gucci  
Graphic - Double G
Color - Blue
Quantity - 4.5
Quality - 4.5/5 (very decent good d)
Other - Some said they were small; ive never gotten anything but average size and decent - not to dark quality diesel

Stamp - Drop Dead
Graphic - Text
Color - Green
Quantity - 5
Quality - 5 - 5.5 (a lil nicer than the G)
Other - darker and better than gucci - a good find - like all the diesel around now - thank god.

Stamp - DOA
Graphic - Text
Color - Red
Quantity - 6
Quality - 6.5
Other - Dumb nice. hella nod. nice and dark and clear as day. my normal 7-8 bags PUT ME DOWN

Stamp - The Perfect
Graphic - Text
Color - Purple
Quantity - 7
Quality - 7
Other -  almost so dark u cant even see thru it; but still clear. bad pins and needles and i mean ALLLL OVER. wow im lovin this month. yay me.

Stamp - King James 
Graphic - Crown
Color - Red/Purple
Quantity - 6(red)/7(purp)
Quality - 6.5(red)/ EASY 7.5(purp) FIREEEEE either one
Other - GREAT FIND SCOOP EM UP. and i thought the perfect were official.

Stamp - IRON MAN
Graphic - Text
Color - red
Quantity - 6
Quality - 7.5
Other - tried first from sample from 2 bags and actually got a rush, nd thought wow, this is weird and abnormal. then actually bought a brick and i was right these ARE FIRELICIOUS. basically cud only handle 5 or 6. my 7 shot knocked me out cold. literally; passed out for a few hours.

Save the best for last!

Stamp - The Truth
Graphic - thumbs up 
Color - blue
Quantity - 7
Quality - 8 (COMPLETE FIRE) out of hundreds of bags ive only rated like 3 or 4 this high.
Other - mixed a little cloudy and i thought it was gonna be just average. shot 6 and was literally drooling on myself. i havent had dope this good sine Next Level. all my ptown ni***s know wat im talkin about. well this was as good if not BETTER. been killin my boys supply im prayin he has more tomorrow. This is top of the line Best of the Year type d'z. Fromw at i hear whoever has it been holdin on to it like a sin (just like the next level) if u aint got the connect ur kinda hit cuz from wat my other connects say cant barely anyone in the hood get ahold of it. hope it stays around for a while like the N.L. did.

 ---- I been coppin from all diff of my boys and i dunno bout neone else round here but i cant even find any garbage if i tried. shit is runnin real smooth and steady. Its a happy time for Passaic County rite now. GET IT GET IT GET IT.

My ROA - obviously is IV and my tolerance is up to 7 or 8 bag shots (unfortunately) for the past 2 or 3 weeks. i gotta cut down tho. went to detox and they put me in withdrawals by forcin suboxone in my system WAY BEFORE i was supposed to. so i ran out that bitch and had the worst night of my LIFE. hopefully my girl is doin good.

Stay safe kids.


----------



## djatm

digdoug said:


> *PHILADELPHIA, PA*
> 
> Name: FIRE (picture below)
> Bag Color: Blue
> Stamp Color: Black
> Graphic: Four small flames above the word FIRE
> Color/texture: Whiteish beige.. From all flakes to flakes/powder
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Some are folded weird, some are fine, some are stamped sloppy, some are fine but whatever, stamp is a in heat sealed baggie
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
> ROA: sniffed nd intranasal
> Other comments: My go to stamp for the past few weeks around here. The bags have been consistently stacked and the dope's been good. This stamp lingers around here and the quality will go up and down, but right now - its near-fire.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: PURE HELL
> Bag Color: Blue
> Stamp Color: Black
> Graphic: I don't remember there being one, but a friend said there was a 'Skull & Crossbones', the bag I got was poorly stamped so its hard to say.
> Color/texture: Somewhat tan in color.. Semi-fine powder
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat stamp, bagged in a ziplock
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
> ROA: sniffed
> Other comments: More like Pure shit, well not really, but no where near worth seeking out.
> 
> Name: Much Better
> Bag Color: Blue
> Stamp Color: Black
> Color/texture: Whiteish beige.. Lots of flakes
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nothing to complain about, stamp is packaged in a heat sealed baggie like the FIRE (pictured above).
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6-7
> ROA: sniffed
> Other comments: Not bad dope, may even be the same dope as the FIRE stamps, but these bags aren't as stacked as the FIRE.
> 
> 
> Arene't there any other philly heads posting up reviews.. cmon we need to help each other out here. Anyone try Déjà vu thats been floating around recently?



hello, friendo. I'll share some stamps that I've done. 
All are in Philadelphia, PA

Name: Suicide 
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: None
Color/texture: light brown with a very sticky texture.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very, very sloppy bags/stamps. 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2
ROA: IV
Other comments: this location had some fire at one point, but they have fallen off big time. the dope was so sticky/ weird looking that I wasn't sure it was even dope until I smelled some of it. and even then I could only smell a hint of dope. the rest smelled like asshole. I had a feeling it was going to be weak bc the dudes were hype as shit about getting my attention.


Name: Cricket
Bag Color: blue
Stamp Color: white
Graphic: none
Color/texture: almost pure white in color. the texture is smooth and flakey. 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very very neat. top notch.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8 (Fire!!!)
ROA: IV
Other comments: This stuff is strong. Muthafuckin strong. Be careful if you happen to come by it. Its very rare to find bc it isn't open air anymore. was back in the day until someone was shot at the spot. If you're lucky to find someone who knows the number, half the time the phone is off. 


Name: Blue Sky
Bag Color: blue
Stamp Color: dark blue
Graphic: clouds
Color/texture: off white color with a somewhat flakey texture
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat and organized.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: IV
Other comments: I've heard this dope talked up by so many people i know so I finally decided to try it. Not worth it. The people talkin, in retrospect, know less about good dope than I believed them to know. I took them to get some fire and the next day they say to me, "fuck blue sky!" Even though it is a 5, I'm use to 8's and 9's on the quality scale. if you aren't then I would go for this dope.


Name: Moon Dust
Bag Color: blue
Stamp Color: black
Graphic: a picture of a quarter moon with clouds around it.
Color/texture: pure white in color. the texture was smooth and was the finest shit I've ever come across.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: was not in the package when I was given it. It was out on a scale. 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 9
ROA: I usually IV but was told to sniff some first. I then IV'd a bit later.
Other comments: I've only seen this stuff once. I say it was near pure and was the best/strongest dope I have ever done and found in Philly. I only got some bc I befriended the chap that headed the group that dealt. after I sniffed a bit, I felt a rush similar to the first time I had ever done dope. I waited a few minutes, told the boy how it was and he thanked me. i know now I was most likely the first to ever have done it and maybe the only, since it was most likely recut and relabeled. I then IV'd it and had to sleep in the back of my car because I was in no shape to drive. I slept for 6 hours. 


Name: Thriller
Bag Color: white
Stamp Color: blue
Graphic: none
Color/texture: off white color and a somewhat fine texture
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV
Other comments: This dope is so inconsistent. One day its fire, a few hours later its crap. however, it is my go to spot bc I know a lot of the boys on tha block and generally enjoy chillin for a bit. and I usually get something out of it. a friend of mine had this yesterday and said it was back to being fire.

Name: Black Horse
Bag Color: blue
Stamp Color: black
Graphic: picture of a black horse standing
Color/texture: off white color with a fine texture
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat packaging
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV
Other comments: This stuff use to be a 9 but fell off for a bit. Also, it is very hard to find bc the peeps are constantly on the move and that sucks.

Name: Jordan
Bag Color: blue
Stamp Color: dark blue
Graphic: jordan dunking
Color/texture: brown color with a gritty texture
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: SLOPPY
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
ROA: IV
Other comments: meh. 

Also, I have been sober now for some time but know for a fact that all of the stamps listed above are still out there and the ratings are accurate, with the exception of moon dust. since i own a car, I drive friends who don't own one. and before my sobriety, I have done all of the above and current users confirm everything I've posted.


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson, NJ

Stamp - Gucci
Graphic - Double G
Color - dark blue
Quantity - 5 very average lookin bags not skimp
Quality -  average d 4/10
Other - Average looking dope bags. They originated in Paterson but I copped them in the Bronx. 

These bags were alright. If you can't find anything better holla at these. I've been fucking with those King James bags mostly and now I think my boy's supply is thin of them after going thru a few bricks of the shit. I still have half a brick left. I haven't shot any dope in a long ass time, but I made an acception to those King James bags. They gave me a nice rush and nod. 

Grab up those King James bags if you can find them. They're the best i've found in a minute since those 15W bags I got in Newark. Seems like whatever drought we were in is about over.


My boy just reupped with Amazing Ride, has anyone heard of these bags in Paterson? I don't have to go all the way to Paterson to get them thankfully, but my boy said they're the same as those red King James bags. Same dope, same crew packing the bags, etc..


----------



## deaf eye

newark
gucci
greeen and pink
quality 6-7
quantity 8
other comments , its like old faithful


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

slackboxed said:


> My boy just reupped with Amazing Ride, has anyone heard of these bags in Paterson?



Slackboxed- I've gotten two different red Amazing Rides in Paterson. The first was from a guy who at first had King James then had the Amazing Ride. I thought the Amazing Ride was of a slightly lower quality, but not too bad. The second was from another spot that the first guy (who wasn't around at the time) told us had Amazing Ride. This shit sucked frankly and barely got us good. If I were you though I would get it cause the dude who sold us the better of the two was fairly legit and its more likely that your guy and my guy are the same guy, or gets it from the same people as your guy, rather than the people at the random spot I got the crappy version.

Oh yeah, here are a couple ratings-

City: New Brunswick
Stamp Name: Best Buy
Graphic: The best buy logo
Quality: 5.5
Quantity: 5
Comments: Fairly good shit

City: New Brunswick
Stamp Name:Paid
Graphic: none
Quality: 0
Quantity: Does it even matter?
Comments: Its fucking chalk. AVOID AT ALL COSTS.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - get right*

Stamp: *GET RIGHT* (black font caps)
Graphic: None
*Quality: 5*
Quantity: 4
Tolerance: 7 bags sniffed of average dope per dose
Notes: This shit was slightly above average I guess...7 bags got me feelin real nice compared to most the shit luck I have had in Paterson. It's hard to say..I might be slightly on the low end with this rating, so anyone correct me if I am wrong. Anyway..if you see this itll get you high


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

lacey k said:


> Yo, can u please explain me WTF this means? Under "stamp color" you put yellow, but under "stamp graphic" you put "red" ??
> 
> Stamp color means the color of the ink that they used when stampin the name  on the bag.
> 
> Stamp graphic means , was there a picture, or just words? And if there was a picture, wat was it of?
> 
> I aint sure but it looks like you figured stamp color meant wat color is the bag. And then you posted the actual color of the ink, as stamp graphic?
> 
> I aint sure, but plz come back and re do this post if you see this cuz Im sure I aint the only one whose confused about wtf u talkin about with the colors here.
> 
> I aint sayin nothing bad or w/ever just that u should be a little clearer.
> 
> Ur post actually made me think of a good point tho which is not everyone gets white bags, so heres a lil advice for everybody in the thread....
> 
> *IF YOU WANT TO POST THE COLOR OF THE ACTUAL BAG ITSELF SINCE I KNOW SOME PHILLY CATS BE GETTIN BLUE BAGS AND SOMETIMES YELLOW AND OTHER COLOR BAGS, GO AHEAD....BUT "STAMP COLOR" MEANS THE COLOR OF THE INK THAT THE BRAND WAS STAMPED IN, NOT THE COLOR OF THE WAX BAG IT SELF. IF U WANT TO INCLUDE THE COLOR OF THE BAG, PLZ WRITE "BAG COLOR" BECUZ I KNOW SOME OF YALL REFER TO THE BAGS AS "STAMPS" BUT THAT WILL CONFUSE PPL...
> 
> "BAG COLOR" IF U GOT A BLUE BAG OR W/EVER...."STAMP COLOR" MEANS THE COLOR INK THE NAME OF THE BAG WAS STAMPED IN...."STAMP GRAPHIC" MEANS WHETHER OR NOT THERE WAS A PIC AND DESCRIBE IT" ...IN CASE SOME OF YALL WHO IS NEW TO THE THREAD DID NOT HAVE THAT 100% STRAIGHT...
> 
> *



THIS SHOULD CLEAR IT UP!
yea my boy posted this and i got em so i know what he meant. yello bag red stamp. called "copy" and that was the image. it said copy.


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

Pittsburgh PA

Stamp - Homeboys
Graphic - none
Color - Green
Quantity - 4
Quality - 3

Not very good at all. I'd stay away from these.

Anyone heard of "Superbad" around the burgh?? Tryin to get before the snow comes and there aint shit around..


----------



## jake99

Atlantic City 
Graphic - smiley face
Color - red
Quantity -2
Quality - 2
The dude told me he just bagged them himself which i was suprised, he didnt even bother to tape them up , i am so sick of getting small bags..........


----------



## slackboxed

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: Amazing Ride
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): a picture below the word Amazing, it looks like a fist holding a syringe
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white and flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average taped stamp bag
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4.0 almost a qtr filled to the fold a little on the light side tho
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5/10 
Other comments: I was told these bags are the same dope as King James. The style of the bag and stamp and the texture of the dope tell me it's atleast from the same people. I think these are a little more cut than King James bags but these bags have some pretty good dope in there. 

City or state stamp was copped in: Paterson, NJ
Stamp name: ETHER
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): a picture of a syringe
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white and flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average taped stamp bag
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10 good amount of dope in each bag
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8/10 
Other comments: I haven't given any bag a rating this high in a long ass time. These bags are surprisingly strong. I copped Ether bags about a month ago and the dope was completely fake/garbage so when I got these I was a little worried. However, two bags of this shit had me almost drooling.
Very good rush, very good nod. Grab these up if you can find them =] These bags are better than the King James bags i reviewed from Paterson.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - the legion*

*Paterson*

*Stamp*: THE LEGION
*Graphic*: None
*Quality*: 4
*Quantity*: 4
*Tolerance*: 7 bags sniffed per dose of average d
*Notes*: Went there to get more GET RIGHT...and this is what he had. Definitely a step down but still 'ok' tasting dope thats not garbage. Dont taste like fire, dont smell like it, it aint it haha. BUT nice almost white powder w/flakes thats decent if you sniff..def not like the bullshit clay-like shit thats been goin around lately.. Bag didn't have to be scraped much..but got a decent little line from scraping the 10 bags clean.

Overall..these are just average in every way. Can't complain because I didnt test b4 I copped so was happy to not get straight garbage


----------



## BrokedownPalace

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name: Afghanistan
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): Two crossed guns
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan-ish powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Stamped decently, no smudges
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4 little below average
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2.5-3
ROA: IV
Other comments: It will get you well, but avoid if at all possible.  I usually shoot 2-3 bags of quality dope to get high, and i shot through 8 bags of this in an hour and was off E, but barely high.  Crap.
 Tolerance (optional): Using opiates for 3 years, daily past 1.5 years.  2-3 bag shots of good dope 3-4 times a day if I can afford.

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name:7-up
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Off white to tan powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Stamped/taped very professionally
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV
Other comments: Got a nice rush off of 2 bags, and decent legs.  A bit above average stuff, definitely grab it if you come across it.  No complaints.
Tolerance: Opiates for 3 years, daily past 1.5 years.  Usually do 2-3 bag shots of decent dope 2-4 times a day depending on cash flow.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Paterson*, all 3

Stamp name: 45 MM
Graphic: gun
quality: 4.5/10 
quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: 7-8 of these got me feeling alright, shit was average so an ok rush, no nods. 
Notes: off-white, flakey. mixed up a darker brown than im used to with 7 or 8 bags. 

Stamp name: The Legion
Graphic: none
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
tolerance: same as above.
notes: very similar diesel, not the same though. this stuff was a shade darker, more tan and definitely less flaky. 

**These two bags were copped in the same spot, just average shit. there's definitely better bags around but these will get u off E in an emergency for sure.

Stamp name: D.O.A
Graphic: none
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 3-5/10, ranges from small to average
ROA: IV
tolerance: still ended up shooting 8 of these
Notes: i was a bit disappointed cuz i saw a few high ratings for this shit, it was decent but no fire at all in my opinion. maybe a different batch of some shit, but it was just average to me. close to white colored, big big flakes. mixed up real nicely, brown and clear. better than the 45MM and the legion but i hear king james is fire along with a few others so that's what im gonna be after the rest of the weekend. 
peace and be safe


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Color: Green
Stamp Name: SUGAR HILL
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 3.5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: The quantity on these bags varied from reaallly small to below-average. From the 1 bag out of the bundle that I snorted, I thought it was odd that the dope had almost no taste to it at all. A 7-bag shot got the job done but dammit, it shouldnt take that much ta get off, ya know?!

Anyway 2maro is sample day. You know, that day where ya call up all of your connects to see what stamp they're workin with, and you tell them you've never heard of whatever print it is they have, but that you'd like ta come thru to try 1 or 2. Haha!! This shit works out for me like 2, maybe 3 times max a month.  If I can get each one of my guys to to throw me a 2-bag sample, then I'm rollin home with 22 free bags!  And nothing in tha world beats gettin free bags!!!


----------



## R3v3r53

Yay! Its back, finally something to do! I just wanna say this i cop in some pretty common places, Newark for example...and the weird thing is i have NEVER EVER seen a GUCCI bag or AFGHAN or anything that seems realy popular...ALSO when i pickup more locally the stamp names are never on this thread, or are changed somehow. For example i had Sleepys in green but everyone else says they cop them in Red it just seems so weird to me. Also, im glad people are rating things 7 and above but im having a hard time believing alot of these posts. Not all of them of course it looks like RED DRAGON was a nice find!! 

As for me i cannot see the light at the end of this drought tunnel!! =) Anyway, hello everyone again ON TO THE RATINGS!!

Plainfield, NJ

Stamp name: The Source
Stamp Color: Blizzack
Stamp Graphic (if any): NA
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Average
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Impeccable (always is with them)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: I think my veins are broken i just cant seem to catch a buzz anymore =( Average stuff i suppose.

Plainfield, NJ

Stamp name: Top Fuel
Stamp Color: Blizzzue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Fuel Pump
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:  Average
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Impeccable
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: Average

Plainfield, NJ

Stamp name: FUNNY MONEY
Stamp Color: Blizzue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Money Fanned Out
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Average
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Impeccable
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): STARTED at a 6.5-7/10 ENDED 4.5-5.5/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: It fell off mid week, guess they had to re-up.

Well its nice to be back, and with all these good ratings coming out of Newark i think its bouut time i give my guy up their a ring hehe...See everyone soon, il let yal know what i find up there!!


----------



## Georgie25

*PHILLY*

Best stamps I know of as of right now in Philly

Stamp name: DEJA-VU
Stamp Color: red, white bags
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: mixes up yellowish brown color, weirdest i ever seen
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: all fine
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: Really good, but very hot cop wise right now.

Stamp name: Youtube
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): Youtube.com logo
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: flakey tan like good dope should be, mixes up perfect
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: all fine, double sealed.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6.5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: Above average, nodded off a 2 bag shot

Stamp name: Tony Montana
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): Letters T and M intertwined and in a box type thing.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: mixes up perfect, no residue left at all, dark brown.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Perfect
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: Also had me nodding off 2 bags but lasted a bit longer than the previous

If you're in Philly, get one of these, none of them will dissapoint you.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*Newark ; bloody valentine*

NEWARK, NJ


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










Stamp name: BLOODY
                                                             VALENTINE
Stamp Color: redink
Stamp Graphic (if any): A red heart with an arrow piercing it left to right with blood drips off the tip of the arrow on the right of the heart dripping down to the text
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light lighter tanish almost white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neatly folded n tightly compressed porno wrapped well too
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3.5-4.5/10(i like fat bags n really hate on ones that are skimp and even the fat one in these buns arent great)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4-4.5 pretty alright but theres better out there(i wanna find the multi colored gucci stamp in nwrk, wtf , haha)
ROA: IV
Other comments: didnt get to do to many considering i lost 40 some ags to a stupid douchbag with a warrant gettin us pulled oveer driving n giving a fake name!! fuckin stupid assholes, luckily im prelawstud  n every time ive had a njpd experience the cops have done some  things quite quite crooked n fucked up n ive fared better then some but BOY IS IT HOT OUT THERE)

Information About Your Tolerance (optional): How long have u been using for ---Year plus a lot, your "usual" shot (amount of bags u do at one time of average dope) 2bag minimum-5 @ 3-4x a day etc.
Everyone post up your newark fire im back up there n need to know what i should be lookin/askin for... thanks yall
_____



> Plainfield, NJ
> 
> Stamp name: The Source
> Stamp Color: Blizzack
> Stamp Graphic (if any): NA
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Average
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Impeccable (always is with them)
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):7/10
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5/10
> ROA: IV
> Other comments: I think my veins are broken i just cant seem to catch a buzz anymore =( Average stuff i suppose.



 Not the camden source is it.....??(can only pray haha)


....To everybody, Please, be safe.


----------



## deeSUHAL

All from paterson
Stamp - IRON MAN
Graphic - Text with some kinda logo 
Color - red
Quantity - 6
Quality - 7.0

Stamp - Planet 51
Graphic - Text
Color - red
Quantity - 5
Quality - 4.5
notes: shit mixed like fire but was only okay?!?

BTW-the new gucci is prettty wack not like the one out last week


----------



## Khadijah

PATERSON NJ

My boy had some shit that he want me to put here...

Stamp name: Death Proof
Color: Purple
Graphic: Looks like a cat or dog like...stretching over the letters. U know the halloween cat? The mutha fucka with the back all arched n shit? Its like that, but a dog i think. IDK, it was weird lookin.
Quantity: Pretty decent I would say a 5.
Quality: Now this is where it is hard to telll. Personally i cant give a rating, and i can only judge from how his reaction was-He dont use really ever these days and takes a lil methadone here and there but low doses, he booted 2 and was suprised at how he felt but 2 aint enough to get a proper high on for ppl like me and him , your tolerance really dont go back down all that fast after only a few months and we was shooting 7-10  bags at once so its like even after bein clean you aint gonna get a proper rating outta only 2 bags. 

I got more info on these and I would like to talk to anybody that had them  becuz I had a particular question about how the high was, so if you had these purple death proofs recently (i remember hearin they was good, and garbage, in the last thread) hit up the thread here and post your thoughts on them along with your reviews for w/ever other stamps.


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
state property - green ink
pic of outline of nj
quality 4
quantity 6 
stuff is ok I wouldn't get it again but if ya need something cuz ya sick don't turn it Down

anyone heard of therapy stamp??


----------



## yo_bot

southern central pennsylvania
sky high
with a cloud graphic
quantity 5 pretty nice
quality 1.5 did 3 shots of 3 each not really high at all
had a bitter saly taste, wtf? 
avoid these

any one had  "the vapors" stamp?

^the word is in on the vapors stamp, it's worse than sky high


----------



## XxxdxbxxX

City or state stamp was copped in: holyoke mass
Stamp name: Passion
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any):Two hearts
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white bag
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: alright
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc. IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Its alright it gets worse as they get more batches was good at first


City or state stamp was copped in: Springfield
Stamp name: MONSTER
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any):
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white bag green stamp
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: alright
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8
ROA: IV, 
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): the dope was good, almost too good maybe cut with something crazy


City or state stamp was copped in: Springfield ma
Stamp name: KINGS
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any):
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: the dope was good AT FIRST. white bag
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: alright
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): idk whats up with the shit i get around here it starts off bomb and then weaker and weaker


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

Pittsburgh,PA

Stamp name:  D money
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any):N?A
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: dark dope
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: alright
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 1
ROA: IV, 

Has anyone in the Burgh heard of state property?


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
scarface - black ink
pic of Tony standing w/ gun in air also in black
quality 2.5
quantity 6
this stuff sucked would not recomend


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
therapy - red text. (no graphic) but the font goes from large to small
quality 5 
quantity 6


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - THERAPY stamp*

*Paterson*
*Stamp*: Therapy 
*Graphic*: none but the 'Therapy' stamp goes from large on one end to small on the other
*Quality*: 6
*Quantity*: 5
*Notes*: some bags were ok sized some were small...this shit is pretty decent though..not fire, but def some of the better shit ive had out of Paterson in the past few weeks.
*Tolerance*: 7 bags sniffed per dose of average shit..7 of this had me nice


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*WILKES-BARRE, PA Yankees*

Wilkes Barre PA
Stamp name:Yankeesin cursive script(like the baseball teams cursive font)
Stamp Color:Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):A circle with the cursive Yankees inside the circle. a baseball bat (the bottom outside the circle)coming up into the circle and font becoming the stright part of the k and splitting the font almost in half.  The baseball bat continues just above the font still inside the circle and has a stars n stripes tophat on top of it.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very light, def. whitish dope; really weird tho, i poured out one bag n it was one flake then another bag right next to it had powder(not superfine like cut but very small grainy powder) i thought it really weird to have such difference in consecutive bags, but the color looks the same n when it hits water it looks identical...
Glassine: Typical white colored North NJ glassine possibly a tiny bit fatter then usual an regularish height but the glassine itself is very thin and almost the consistency of the super fat flimsy ones, ALMOST
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: average some stamps were too light but like i said totally normal in this category
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):3.5-5/10 over the whole br; somewhat on the lgiht side an thats a quote from dude but no noticable cut n they were a nice suprise after hearing that and looking at them they came thru:D
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5.5-6/10 not a super crazy rush but the rush stays with you as does the high. could be classified as a creeper. havent had em long enough yet to see how well the keep you from sickness but i haev a feelin since they stay so long theyll be ok-good:D
ROA: IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):Anyone have these?? If so post up a review an lemme know about em n whatchu thought as well as other stamps from the same source also i am going to post pic(s) and be warned i have had a different ny yankees stamp with the NandYover it this isnt that same stamp, this one has new york or ny nowhere at all on it simply Yankees and the logo

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 









(**first time posting picture i think i did it wrong idk which mod to pm n couldnt find an answer using a search for image hosts n its late i need to get to bed, but any mod who wants to pm me n help me fix it still a GreenLighter Thanks**)
~~Re: thank you muchly, mr.fershizzer haha

*If you want to post a picture just press this button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks for using the NSFW tags! -thizzer* ---thums up captn


----------



## Unbreakable

*Town: * Jersey City
*Stamp: * 45mm
*Bag Color:* white
*Stamp Color:* Red
*Graphic:* Luger pistol
*Quality:* 9/10
*Quantity:* 7/10
*Color/Consistency:*Tan clumpy powder
*Packing:* 9/10 the neatest in awhile
*ROA:* Snort
*Comments:* Fire and i puked just from one and that never happens and mad cops around Jersey City... I recommend you don't go unless you have a number and meet them of the side streets...


----------



## R3v3r53

Town: Plainfield , NJ
Stamp: Burberry
Bag Color: white
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: NA
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 7/10
Color/Consistency:Tan clumpy powder
Packing: 9/10 the neatest in awhile
ROA: IV
Comments : better than usual


----------



## Steady_Hands

Town: PATERSON , NJ

Stamp: D.O.A.
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: NA
Quality: 0/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments : BEWARE! just copped it yesterday and this stuff was fake! not like the last batch.

Stamp: YEAR 10
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: NA
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments : Shit is also garbage but at least its real.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

Whattup everyone, Happy Super Bowl Sunday! I just wanted to say something here, I think that theres alotta bullshit ratings going around.  Im talking about the people throwing up 8's and 9's like every other day. Im calling yall out rite now. Have you even read the 1-10 rating chart? I seriously doubt it, bcuz 8's and 9's are supposed to be some of the best dope you've ever had.  Are you telling me that almost every other day you are copping dope like that?! Im sorry but thats bullshit! Mostly its the newer greenlighters putting up inflated ratings (shit, we all did that at one point), but its bluelighters as well. Usually its the same few people doin it. Granted I havent tried the stamps that your reviewing as 9's, but ima go out on a limb and just say that they probably arent! I know i cant be the only one seein all these 8+ quality ratings and thinking to myself that these people are either rookies, or have baby little habits, or just plain dont understand the rating system.
one
City: NEWARK, NJ
Color: Blue
Name: CALL OF DUTY
Graphic: none
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Notes: This stuff was average at best. It definitely wasnt that fire CALL OF DUTY that some people had rated.


----------



## NNJprincess

Jerzy Phresh said:


> *I just wanted to say something here, I think that theres alotta bullshit ratings going around.  Im talking about the people throwing up 8's and 9's like every other day. Im calling yall out rite now. Have you even read the 1-10 rating chart? I seriously doubt it, bcuz 8's and 9's are supposed to be some of the best dope you've ever had.  Are you telling me that almost every other day you are copping dope like that?! Im sorry but thats bullshit! Mostly its the newer greenlighters putting up inflated ratings (shit, we all did that at one point), but its bluelighters as well. Usually its the same few people doin it. Granted I havent tried the stamps that your reviewing as 9's, but ima go out on a limb and just say that they probably arent! I know i cant be the only seein all these 8+ quality ratings and thinking to myself that these people are either rookies, or have baby little habits, or just plain dont understand the rating system.*
> 
> 
> _Thanks for saying this because I feel the same....I have been in this game for 12 years and maybe got 8's-9's only 5 or 6 times in my life so I don't know how these ppl are getting it like every week._
> 
> City: PATERSON, NJ
> Color: RED
> Name: King James
> Graphic: Crown
> Quality: 5.5-6/10
> Quantity: 4/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: This was pretty decent shit.  Get it if you can.
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name: Earthquake 7.0
> Graphic: There is a graphic but I can't tell what it is.
> Quality: 4/10
> Quantity: 4/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: This stuff was average at best.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Town:  Newark
Stamp:  Baseball
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Blue
Graphic:  A guy swinging a baseball bat
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 6/10
Color/Consistency: Off white powder
Packing: 8/10 Very professional
ROA: IV
Comments:  Some new stuff my guy had, above average, borderline fire maybe.  2 bags IV'd gave me a nice rush fading into a high with decent legs.  
Tolerance: Using opiates for 3-4 years, Daily for the past 1.5  Usually use around a bundle a day depending on money.

Highly recommended if you come across it !





Unbreakable said:


> *Town: * Jersey City
> *Stamp: * 45mm
> *Bag Color:* white
> *Stamp Color:* Red
> *Graphic:* Luger pistol
> *Quality:* 9/10
> *Quantity:* 7/10
> *Color/Consistency:*Tan clumpy powder
> *Packing:* 9/10 the neatest in awhile
> *ROA:* Snort
> *Comments:* Fire and i puked just from one and that never happens and mad cops around Jersey City... I recommend you don't go unless you have a number and meet them of the side streets...



9/10 ?  I highly doubt it..


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

lacey k said:


> I got more info on these and I would like to talk to anybody that had them  becuz I had a particular question about how the high was, so if you had these purple death proofs recently (i remember hearin they was good, and garbage, in the last thread) hit up the thread here and post your thoughts on them along with your reviews for w/ever other stamps.



Lacey: I have gotten those bags, albeit not recently.  It was in like late october I think. However they seem the same to me, I also would have given them a 5, maybe 5.5. One thing I noticed about the high was that it was particularly long-lasting. However, that was before I started banging them, so my judgment may not be of much worth to you. However, trust that I am not a noob, even though I just started posting here. My ratings are accurate. I've tasted the best of the best and A LOT (especially recently) of total garbage so I know how to compare what I get to those.

Here's a rating- 

City: Paterson
Stamp name: Hangover
Graphic: none
Quality: 6
Quantity: 6
Comments: Totally legit shit. Gave a nice rush. I think I remember seeing these on here a while back rated kinda low though but I think it was in either Philly or Pittsburgh so I'm pretty sure this shits different.

Oh, And why is there a little gun in the subject line?...I didn't put it there..


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson
Stamp: Therapy
Graphic: none
Quality: 5.5
Quantity: 4.5-5.5
Notes: not bad at all, better than i expected for the non stadard bags these came in.


----------



## jarettscapo

Paterson - you know the deal.

Stamp - The Legion
Graphic - Text
Color - Blue
Quality - 4.5/10 - very nice and average; get it unless u KNOW of fire that u can get easily, these wont disappoint
Quantity - 5-6/10 - varied, like most bags, but most were nice nice nice.
Other - Mixed up clean and dark, but wit more of a reddish/amber tint

Stamp - WARNING!!!
Graphic - none, text
Color - red
Quality - 6.5/10 - ABSOLUTELY AMAZING FIND
Quantity - 5/10 - NICE
Other - DARK AS HELL, CLEAN AS HELL. thought iwas beat at first cuz they are in LARGE (completely square, but bigger than the normal square bags) and FLIMSY BAGS. BUT FIRE DOPE goes to show u its all about the diesel thats inside.

Stamp - Versace
Graphic - looks like medusa's head, but i guess thats the Versace logo
Color - LIGHT red (its red, but ink is light)
Quality - 5/10 - average good ass dope - maybe as good as legion maybe a tad better. i dunno.
Quantity - 4/10 - varied  few small ones
Other - good dope. coppable and happy wit it.

Stamp - ETHER 
Graphic - Rig
Color - Black
Quality - 8 - 8.5 / NO BULLSHIT - COMPLETE FIRE D
Quantity - 6/10 - NICE SIZE
Other - GOD I LOVE LIFE RITE NOW. lol. seriously this shit had me layout status. banged 6 got knocked out basically. everyone knew i was twisted. which is RANDOM cuz i barely even get noddy or that high from most shit; just the rush then i want more (sad but true) this shit even had legs. one of those TOP OF THE YEAR finds and definitely the BEST around rite now. about the same as THE TRUTH or maybe a bit better. - dark as SHIT. GET IT GET IT GET IT.


----------and as for these high ratings. like 9's and shit????? and steady 8's everyday....please tell me where its at and ill spend a MIL. lol; thats cuz its not there. ide take all those 8's i BET; bang em; and tell u its a 3 at best. come holla.

1


----------



## opennyxlaneo

Jesus christ unbreakable how do you always get 8s and 9s in jersey city. I've been in jersey city for the past year and I've never gotten a 9 or 8 and got an 7 only once.

Jersey city
Stamp: housing authority (green)
Graphic: pic of a building
Quality: 4 - 4.5
Quantity: 5
Notes: ok stuff, not the best but better than ALL the garbage floating around in the shitty city ughh


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*New Brunswick*

Also wanted to post these..Anyone who cops in New Brunswick knows that good shit is VERY hard to come by. Now, I got these bags a relatively long time ago, in like November, but they were the best I've ever gotten in N.B., so I want people to know about them in the event they resurface, which does happen sometimes. Even if they do, its unlikely that they will be the same, but I still think its worth a shot for these.

City: New Brunswick
Stamp: Dog Food/Dog Food
Graphic: Cartoon-ish drawing of a dogs face
Quality: Green- 6.5, Red- 6
Quantity: 9/10? Idk, they were the fattest bags of good shit I've gotten.
Comments: The dope was your standard good shit, but what made them awesome was how stuffed they were. Like 3/4 of the way to the first fold after flicking of course. Sometimes more.

City: New Brunswick
Stamp: Sour Diesel
Graphic: Sativa leaf
Quality: 7. Near-fire I would say.
Quantity: 5
Comments: The best stamp I've gotten out of N.B., about as good at the bangin Sports Center that used to be in P town, maybe a little better. And not those shitty knock-off sports centers, the good one. You know which one. Anyway, good luck finding them. They were in paterson too I heard.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh
Stamp: [DOPE DICK
Graphic: a penis..
Quality:6.5- not bad at all espeically compared to alot of what ive been getting..
Quantity: 7
Pretty decent 3-4 gets me a solid rush and a lasting high with a good nod.. especially with a few joints
ROA: IV

also as any one in pittsburgh recentley had the blue DIRTY MONEYS? my one man has them and i dont know if to just go to another dude and get more Dope Dicks or if those are better?


----------



## Badfi$h

*TRENTON, NJ*

Stamp Name: *VICE CITY*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Green
Graphic: None
Quality: 6/10 (Not bad at all, didn't get a super rush when sniffed but definitely got *very* noddy and it lasts a pretty long time.)
Quantity: 8/10 (NICE, fat bags...fattest I've gotten in a loong time.)
Color/Consistency: Chunky tan powder
Packing: 6/10 Not bad, but not super neat
ROA: Sniff
Comments: They smell a little weird, can't put my finger on it....little tiny bit more of a burn than normal when sniffed...but nothing too serious. 
Tolerance:  Still pretty low, sniff 3-4 at a time usually if decent quality. 


Quick question -- what does NSFW mean when posting pics??


----------



## jarettscapo

opennyxlaneo said:


> Jesus christ unbreakable how do you always get 8s and 9s in jersey city. I've been in jersey city for the past year and I've never gotten a 9 or 8 and got an 7 only once.
> 
> Jersey city
> Stamp: housing authority (green)
> Graphic: pic of a building
> Quality: 4 - 4.5
> Quantity: 5
> Notes: ok stuff, not the best but better than ALL the garbage floating around in the shitty city ughh



LIZ, the reason u aint got a 9 or 8 around - is cuz *most likely it ISNT around and .45MM is a 5 AT BEST*> _whoever dude is obviously has a tolerance of a baby mouse and if u puke off 1 bag sounds like ur first time doin diesel. hell i dont even think i puked the first time or ever for that matter from any opiates. but i cant get 15 bags in a shot to make me puke or fall out._ 

That should explain it a lil better.


ANd  *NSFW TAG MEANS NOT SAFE FOR WORK. PLEASE ALWAYS POST STAMP PICS IN SAID TAGS - WOULDNT WANNA GET FIRED!!! LOL*

And for my review to make this a legit post even tho i only posted to answer a few questions - 
Hood - PATERSONNN STAND *UP!!*
Stamp - Pharmacy
Graphin - Text
Color - Red
Quantity - 5/10 - nice and average bags
Quality - 5.5/10 - lil above average nice rush small but decent legs
Other - Mixed dark but left TINY bit a residue but in rig was nice and clear. Had this bout 1 - 2 weeks ago but just rated recent bags a lil before and wanted to answer questions so i figured ide remember a stamp i had that i didnt rate before. Heard this stamp is still around and altho it was a good find a week or two ago, this may *NOT* be the case for the batch goin around now, so please dont hold me to it. lol

stay safe and pinned yall. u kno wat it do


----------



## jake99

Pleasentville Nj     (near ac for those of you who dont know) 
Stamp Name: Energizer
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Black 
Graphic: energizer bunny
Quality: 6/10 
Quantity: 5/10
Color/Consistency: almost white , burns a little when sniffed
Packing: 6/10 Not bad, but not super neat
ROA: Sniff
Comments:. Definitly decent.......way better than most ac area garbage 
Tolerance: take subs a lot of days but on days i get high i do 7-10 bags through the day , and takes me about 2 bags to get a decent high  (if its good dope)


----------



## seducedsoul

My first rating.....  eh



*City or state stamp was copped in: Middletown NY
Stamp name: BOMBA (all caps just plain text no graphic)
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): no graphic
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: typical, thick, grey colored powder, kind of clumped but not in the way that moisture makes dope "clumped" 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: NEAT-ish. ive seen worse. tell me if i should elaborate here. Glassine bag, clean taping, bags smooth
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):8.5. my boy calls me tells me he has the best shit out of ANYONE here.. he NEVER ego trips himself or bullshits or says things like that.. he is SO DAMN real with me, will let me know if it's shit...pr bomb. he never tells me he has "amazing shit" he just do what he do, but he informed me this time
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.  IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): this is def bomb shit.. I was fucked up off of 2 bags IV and i KNOW i still have bupe in me. The bags were small.. 2 of these bags could def equal just one real good bag quantity wise... so i was DAMN fucking suprised when i didn't get the "iced tea" color... nope... this shit mixed DARK.... dark as shit... not a creapy dark..looked like mixed upward of 6 or so bags in my lil cap.. OPAQUE.. my mouth was waterin... it is STRONG AND CLEAN HEROIN.. my man doesn't like. he's no show off.. I couldn't believe that i was so lucky... ive been tryin to be so good i kinda AM slappin myself... but i gave in, and in the past when i give in, i get "punished" with weak bad dope i paid too much for. my boys prices were lower... whcih is DUMB weird cause the game been rough for everyone in this whole gig.... even my boy says its so damn hard... yet he apparently found gold. he just laid it all out. so anyone else get BOMBA ... i am so curious where its main source is.. if we gettin here from neward (which is the usual) or someshit.


hope i didn't break no rules! hope this helps! if you have tried out some BOMBA post your review, don't just reply "me too" so we can keep this shit legit and I can see how you people feel bout it too..


*


----------



## Khadijah

Please go back and read the rating scale yo.

Unless that is the best dope you ever had in your entire life, i doubt its a 8, much less a 8.5. If you got high off 2 bags that dont mean shit to me, unless you usually shoot 10 bags at once. Then maybe Ill be impressed.

the fact that u got high off 2 bags is more likely to mean that u got a low tolerance and dont use alot, not that the dope is that good.

How long u been usin for? How much do u usually use daily , and how much was ur habit at the time u did this dope? Becuz like i said.....I doubt its as high as u rating it...Ppl is waaaaaayy too generous with the ratings lately. Ima suggest for everybody to check out that rating scale again and re consider cuz yall get a lil to friendly with how high these ratings is.

Thanks for ur post tho seducde soul and welcome to BL, u seem to have read the rules all good so keep up the posts just try n get more realistic with the numbers ight?


----------



## ptown dope

Paterson

Stamp: Versace (red)
Quality: 6/10 (pretty bangin shit, same a Gucci, maybe better (blue) but FATTER)
Quantity 6/10 (pretty fat too...
Notes: wouldn't mind these consistant!

Stamp: Ether (black)
Quality 7/10 (FIRE!)
Quantity 5/10 (average)
Notes: Threw up off of 5 of them, these r really strong, too bad its all gone.

69th post ppl!!!


----------



## ptown dope

Jerzy Phresh said:


> Whattup everyone, Happy Super Bowl Sunday! I just wanted to say something here, I think that theres alotta bullshit ratings going around.  Im talking about the people throwing up 8's and 9's like every other day. Im calling yall out rite now. Have you even read the 1-10 rating chart? I seriously doubt it, bcuz 8's and 9's are supposed to be some of the best dope you've ever had.  Are you telling me that almost every other day you are copping dope like that?! Im sorry but thats bullshit! Mostly its the newer greenlighters putting up inflated ratings (shit, we all did that at one point), but its bluelighters as well. Usually its the same few people doin it. Granted I havent tried the stamps that your reviewing as 9's, but ima go out on a limb and just say that they probably arent! I know i cant be the only one seein all these 8+ quality ratings and thinking to myself that these people are either rookies, or have baby little habits, or just plain dont understand the rating system.
> one
> City: NEWARK, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name: CALL OF DUTY
> Graphic: none
> Quality: 5/10
> Quantity: 6/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: This stuff was average at best. It definitely wasnt that fire CALL OF DUTY that some people had rated.



The COD i rated was Black text/ Red Helicopter.
you have blue, which i never tried, but the COD I HAD was FIRE!


----------



## SoulFree

City: Paterson, NJ
Color: Blue
Name: Fastlane
Graphic: Just the word "FASTLANE"
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity:5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: This stuff was bangin.  It is fire but at the lower end of fire.  Gotta do less than your usual amount.  I never nod anymore and usually IV 5 bags at a time.  I did 3 of these and couldn't stay up.  My head was by my knees and I kept sliddin off the couch.  It's been awhile since I had this. LITTLE HAITI was from the same guy and just as good.


----------



## deaf eye

range rover
green 
no pics or graffix
quantity out of the bundle 8 were a 2 2 were normal 5
quality 2 and out of the two good bags  maybe a 6

sorry mods if i messed up on the format


----------



## seducedsoul

lacey k said:


> Please go back and read the rating scale yo.
> 
> Unless that is the best dope you ever had in your entire life, i doubt its a 8, much less a 8.5. If you got high off 2 bags that dont mean shit to me, unless you usually shoot 10 bags at once. Then maybe Ill be impressed.
> 
> the fact that u got high off 2 bags is more likely to mean that u got a low tolerance and dont use alot, not that the dope is that good.
> 
> How long u been usin for? How much do u usually use daily , and how much was ur habit at the time u did this dope? Becuz like i said.....I doubt its as high as u rating it...Ppl is waaaaaayy too generous with the ratings lately. Ima suggest for everybody to check out that rating scale again and re consider cuz yall get a lil to friendly with how high these ratings is.
> 
> Thanks for ur post tho seducde soul and welcome to BL, u seem to have read the rules all good so keep up the posts just try n get more realistic with the numbers ight?




if you talkin to me? the only reason i came on here to rate this shit is because i was blown away... i blacked out completely? otherwise i don't really even rate awesome dope (which id call a 6.. the regular "fire" ya know) , which i should take the time to come on here..but man this shit is wack. 
that's why i emphasized that my boy told me it was great shit and he never ever does that cause he usually carries around the best in town so he doesn't have toadvertise... so this was serious.
and i damn well 
passed out- you know nodded out needle still in me... not something i am proud of.. but it just shows how dangerously strong it was. and i mentioned just how opaque and dark dark dope color it was for only 2 bags which i said =1 generous bag.. i think i effed up quantity though i meant to put 5-6 cause it doesnt look like much in each single bag but if there was more in it it be fucking killer. thats why i likeneed 2 bags to one big bag... and this one nice sized bag = got me gooooooood so tospeak. i will edit my rating of quantity.

so man girl  idk what that means to you but  to me this shit is intense. if you notice i never come on here and rate.. iwasn't bein generous i really was shocked at how good/too good that it's real bad this shit was so i wanted to rate it to warn or inform others? and share!

.. i shoulda added more info i guess about my tolerance at this moment and the subs.. i been on subs for months and i take 2mg, and sometimes 4mg a day, i have alot of bupe in me this one bag treated me as if i had no tolerance, and believe me i can shoot up to 5 bags..      and i took bupe THAT dayu that i did the bags. 

i just didn't want you to think im one of those dumbasses who fuck up the stamp rating thread cause i hate em too. i am bein real promise!  i will stand by my 8 rating... i even like felt my own lungs "depress" this shit attacked me man. it IS the best dope i have EVER had in my life. it really is. and i have had ALOT of different dope.  oh also, idk i keep defendin myself here lmao sorry but I am an asshole with dope.. even when al lmy pals say shit is good i am never EVER impressed. i never praise dope. hardly ever. it just isnt the same now that i been doin it for so long no matter how "fire" it is.. but this shit was liek the blue part of the flame girl.


ok sorry this was long!! 
thanks for reading my novel! haha

ss


----------



## Khadijah

Its all good yo, u came correct with it then thats wat it is yo-lot of ppl been with the 8 and 9s lately and its a lil fishy to me but sometimes ppl DO get that, and if thats wat it is, and that shit is really the best u ever had, then it is wat it is yo, no stress, just got to check becuz u know some ppl hand that shit out like stuck up bitches hand out fake phone numbers-alot lol.


----------



## Bangoah

City: Holyoke, MA
Name: PASSION
Color: Red
Graphic: 3 hearts with an arrow through them, in red on white bag
Color/Consistency: Very light tan powder, mixed into golden brown, no residue
Neatness: 6
Quantity: 5
Quality: 7, rather good, good slow on rush, good legs
ROA; IV
Comments: Good taste, strong smell of good D. Nice clean mix up.
Note: previous commentator said two hearts, but this had three??


----------



## boxerpuppy1

Copped in : Central NJ

Name: BANGER
Color: Green
Graphic: none just the word"BANGER"
Neatness: pretty good
Color of diesel: Just off white and little clumpy
QUANTITY: 5
QUALITY: 6
ROA: Nasal
Notes: Just got these, overal pretty good stuff. My boy said he just copped these in Newark, so i figured id share where they are coming out of. Normally i snort 5 bags at once, but he said it was really good, so i tried 3, and im feeling very nice. I just want 2 say is that with all these 8 and 9 ratings getting put up every day, i would pay a brick price to get just 1 bundle of those 8 and 9 stamps that i see coming out all the time. Unfortunatly, i must either be an amature or just have NO luck finding those 9 rated stamps.lol


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson
State Property - green stamp
picture of the state of new jersey
quality 5.5/10
quantity 5
I saw someone rated this earlier a 3 or a 4, but I don't think this is the same batch of the stuff. It's got faded ink so it's really light. There's a decent amount of dope in there and the dope itself is a little bit above average, not quite fire though.

Also, if anyone is questioning my high rating of ETHER, I rated it fairly in my opinion. Several other people got it and rated it atleast a 6.5/7, so my rating of an 8 isn't too farfetched. That shit is really dank and it put me on my ass. I definitely stick with what I said and it is an 8. If you can get your hands on this stamp in Paterson, fuckin grab it! It's got black text, almost purple and a big syringe above the letters. 

My boys are working with Gucci, State Property, ETHER (when i can get a hold of the dude), and Earthquake. I haven't tried the newest batches of Gucci and Earthquake so I don't know what to think. Anyone tried these lately?


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh Dope*

City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH

Stamp name: DOA

Stamp Color: Green
ink is very matte and not that smeary stuff that has been around on alot of bags lately

Stamp Graphic (if any): none

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white, a bit tannish color but not tannish type of dope when you think of tan dope(more consistancy of white dope)

Neatness of stamp and packaging: 8/10 
very neat and all stamps were readible on stamp

Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4-5/10

Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10

ROA: IV 4 at a time

Other comments: these mix up nice, not cloudy at all. .
they actually look old cause of where the glue holds the bags together it has made its change to that dark yellow color on some of the bags

______________________________________________________________

City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH

Stamp name: TUNA FISH

Stamp Color: Red
just plain tall letters that stretch across the bag

Stamp Graphic (if any): none

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white, good lookin product

Neatness of stamp and packaging: 6/10 
pretty neat and most stamps were readible on stamp

Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
one out of every bundle was a monster, i dont know why they would do this but looked like they might have busted up grams or whatever and spooned it into 9 bags and then the last one got whatever was left in the pile

Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
very good clean, getcha higher than i thought dope, was very suprised cause i was thinkin it was going be a little below average after doin a 3 bagger test shot from a different dealer the day before

ROA: IV 4 at a time

Other comments: from reports from users i talk to and tests i have done; we think there are like 3 different batches of these going around with the best being great dope and the worst being total "barely get you off sick" garbage . . .
the 3rd mixes cloudy and seems to fall somewhere in the middle (3.5-4/10)

______________________________________________________________

City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH

Stamp name: BASEBALL

Stamp Color: purple

Stamp Graphic (if any): none

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off white, very good looking dope
clumps nicely and mixes nice and dark and clear

Neatness of stamp and packaging: 6/10 
neat and most stamps were readible on stamp
ink was a bit smeared

Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10

Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2.5-3/10

ROA: IV 4 at a time

Other comments: this stuff looks and smells totally official. . just dont have that hit like you want. . i wouldnt buy again



i wanted to mention all these bags are similiar in look. 
just different names,but same type of lettering. 
however a hugely varying product in the bags. 
(going from a 1 on them garbage Tuna Fish to a 6 on the good Tuna Fish and a SOLID 5 on the green DOA)
all bags the same size , both the bag itself and the amount in each one(varying maybe a point) 
it sux cause it seem they all are comin from the same place just such a huge difference in quality sux and makes me want to just search out something else

______________________________________________________________

whats up with the Eazy Pickins now? 
i had them before and they were a 4/10 before. .big dirty bags. . But from what i hear they are hittin hard now. . anyone have expierience with these lately? I thin they are in them big floppy bags. .  thnx


Good luck, seems kinda tough out there, hopefully it will pick up after that big storm smashed us. . 

PEACE!!!
Tech


----------



## Khadijah

Bangoah said:


> City: Holyoke, MA
> Name: PASSION
> Color: Red
> Graphic: 3 hearts with an arrow through them, in red on white bag
> Color/Consistency: Very light tan powder, mixed into golden brown, no residue
> Neatness: 6
> Quantity: 5
> Quality: 7, rather good, good slow on rush, good legs
> ROA; IV
> Comments: Good taste, strong smell of good D. Nice clean mix up.
> Note: previous commentator said two hearts, but this had three??



Hey welcome to bluelight. please read the official rating scale that we use in this thread. 7 definately aint "rather good." 7 is dope that is realll good, on the low end of fire/approaching fire. "Rather good" would be about a 5. if the dope is slow on the rush, it definately AINT a 7 neither. A 7 would have you rushing hard as fuck and need to sit down for a second as it hits you like a ton of bricks. U need to get familiar with the rules of this thread and the rating scale before u post again, aight? No hard feelings or nothin, but its real important that ppl in this thread all be up on how shit runs in here. Anyways like i said, welcome to BL, enjoy the site n the thread. 


Anyways, i been seein alot of inflated ratings lately, this aint a huge problem and i know that there is apparently matter fact alot of REAL good bags goin around, BUT there is also a equal amt. of folks who seems to be a little new to how we rate shit around here so heres a announcement, not directed at none of yall in particular....

_*PLEASE READ THE RATING SCALE IF YOU AINT DONE IT YET, ESPECIALLY IF YOU NEW HERE....THERE IS ALOT OF NEW MEMBERS POSTING AND THATS GREAT BUT YALL NEED TO GET FAMILIAR WITH THE RATING SCALE SO WE ARE ALL RATING ON THE SAME GUIDELINES FOLKS....REMEMBER, "NICE GOOD DECENT DOPE" IS A 5.....TO BE A 7, A BAG WOULD BE QUALIFIED AS ALMOST FIRE, REAL GREAT DOPE....TO BE A 8, IT WOULD HAVE TO BE SOME OF THE BEST DOPE YOU EVER HAD IN YOUR LIFE...AND DONT EVEN TELL ME ABOUT NO 9 LOL....SO RUN ON OVER TO PAGE ONE OF THIS THREAD AND READ THE RATING SCALE, FUCK THAT IMA REPOST IT FOR YALL LAZY ASSES...*_


----------



## Khadijah

Here it is to refresh yalls memories.....



> _*RATING SYSTEM FOR JUDGING QUALITY OF STAMP BAGS*_
> 
> *0* - fake, not even dope, inactive powder, 100% garbage, throw it away
> 
> *1* - garbage, stay away, its dope but barely a speck of it in each bag. not worth the 1/360000th of a cent worth of ink its stamped with. not even worth it for $1 a bag, or even free, when youre feening and dopesick. total waste of time, might as well be fake.
> 
> *2*- weak ass , waste of time bullshit dope. has dope in it but hardly anything worth a shit. the type of dope u have to do 4 times ur normal amount and still not be off "e". better off being sick than copping this
> 
> *3*- shitty quality, not worth your time or money, but if you do shitloads of it you will at least not feel completely sick. this some last resort dope, only worth it if its mad cheap and you are completely desperate and dopesick and NEED just ANYTHING that might be dope in you.
> 
> *4* - below average dope that you would avoid in general, but if you sick and/or the price is low you can work with it. Will keep you from  being sick and you might even catch a semi-decent high if you use more than your usual dose to get "there." Not terrible shit, just weak but can get the job done if it really has to.
> 
> *5* - Average, GOOD, solid, decent dope. Does its work, will take care of you and do wat its supposed to do, cant complain about it. wont go above n beyond, but does the shit it should. Nothin special, not worth seekin out, but gets you to where you want to be at from using a reasonable amount. its "old faithful",  reliable shit, totally middle of the road average standard that we use to judge other dope against to decide if its better or worse.
> 
> *6* - Satisfying, above average, good ol quality dope that does you better than "OK". Nothin unusual or great, but its dope that youd be happy to get, knowing that you would not feel sick and could get a nice nod going with it. 6 is a totally respectable rating, its good solid and a lil kick above average.
> 
> *7*- A definate good bag. Shit that you can use less than your usual dose of, gives a good rush and a good high with legs that will keep you happy all night long, a bag that nobody would complain about. Borderline on the low end of "fire" and worth looking for if there aint no known real fire in your area.
> 
> *8* - All around grade-A fire shit,street official, BANGER dope. it does its job and then some. very satisfying, over all great value for your money, worth stocking up on, a bag you would tell others to look for and grab if they can, gives a great rush and nod and is nice and strong, hits hard and no complaints. Even if your boy "only deals with fire" you still only get this shit once in a while. It aint out there everyday, and if you think you get it everyday, then you are rating shit too high. If you dont have to use at least a couple bags less that ur usual dose it also aint a 8.
> 
> 
> *9* - Stupid good, ridiculous dope. shit you would want to be careful with and use a good amount less than your usual dose of. No one who has had it can argue that its anything but certified, street approved, official fire.  This is the dope that every junkie is hoping to get their hands on, a straight up bomb that got people OD'ing off it from using half their normal amount, and hits your brain like a mack truck pullin a trailer full of bricks at 80mph.
> 
> *10* - sometimes shit accidentally made it into the brick without getting cut hardly at all and dope and ends up in a stamp bag with purity levels in the 80s or 90s. That would be a 10.  it sounds crazy but it happens. Anyways, if you get this, you dont "think" its a 10 you KNOW its a 10 becuz you did it and ended up in the ER from a fraction of wat u would normally use. Shit that is so good its dangerous. Not fire, just straight death bags lol. dope that aint even really that fun becuz its so sketchy to use without almost dying. so If you didnt boot up 1/4th of your usual shot and fall the fuck out, dont tell me you got no 10, u feel me?
> 
> -Note about the 10 Rating- Of course 10 dope is out there for sure, and in plenty quantities.. but .it is the shit u buy "raw" ...the only reason that we dont count that is becuz it aint a stamp so it dont belong in the thread. we aint sayin nobody can get dope this good period, just that it aint common to get it this good in a bag and if you do its usually a accident of the cutting workers or someone who dont kno wat they doing.
> 
> and just cuz it do happen dont mean that its somethin that is easy to find or that happens by anything but luck for the most part. It aint some Pepsi-cap, "a winner every day" type shit. so dont start thinkin everytime you get some real good bags, oh i wonder if this could be a 10, maybe its one of those super purity bags or watever. cuz it wasnt and u just gettin imaginative on that shit. stick to the 0-9's and its all good....


----------



## ptown dope

Stamp: State Property (Green Stamp, logo of NJ)
Quality: 6/10 (seems pretty solid)
Quanitity: 6/10 (alot fatter than i have been seeing lately)

Overall I am pleased with it, I wish Ether would come back the same way it was cuz that shit was Fire, it literally had me throwing up off of 1/2 my regular dose, now that is some good shit!
Can't complain bout the latter

I cant disagree about ether rating, 8 seems to be on the high end but is def feasable. I would save my 8's for something even better, but I havent posted a rating of 8 since Next Level, and Ether wasn't quite as good as Next level, but considering the fact that Ether was the best shit since Sports Center, I think it deserves atleast a 7, and 8 is ok too.


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*a few new ones...*

YUM! In forest green with no graphic, normal white bags
Quality-6/10
Quanity-6/10
Neatness-6/10

THERAPY in dark blue starting with a large T going down to a small Y
Quality-6/10
Quanity-6/10
Neatness-6/10

Comments-these 2 are the same d, same rush and all, I think they're worth grabbin!!

Super Job in pinkish purple with a ribbon graphic I think
Quality-6/10
Quanity-4/10
Neatness-6/10

Comments-these have a better rush than the other two and just about the same legs, they were all from the same d boi.

ROA-IV
Tolerance-8 to 10 bags as a normal dose but I get raw P dope more than anything.

These were all copped in West Mifflin btw. Be safe and stay pinned!!


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Hey there everyone.

City: Paterson
Stamp: Range Rover
Graphic: None
Quality:5/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Average. One thing I liked about it though was that it mixed up nice and clean, probably didn't need to filter it but I did anyway.

City: New Brunswick
Stamp:Route 1
Graphic: U.S. Interstate sign
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 7/10
Comments: This shit was weird. The rush was kinda weak, but it wore off into a HEAVY nod that had me out of it for a few hours. I did it on two separate occasions and that happened both times. If it had given a nice rush, I would have rated it higher, but thats what its all about isn't it. Definitely solid shit for New Brunswick though (even though I think these originated in Newark, as did the Best Buy I rated a few days ago. Plus, the bags were fat.


----------



## elevator

Tech User-I saw a pburgh review of Easy Pickins a few pages back of an 8 on quality, which is a bit high for pburgh.
Sorry I don't have a review now cause I can't get off the hill i live on bc of the snow.  Sucks to be me.


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

pittsburgh sucks right now

stamp name 45 mm/ life support
stamp color light red for both
stamp image gun and 45mm/ "life supprt"

both were in a little wider than normal bag. got 2 buns off these at same time, they are the EXACT same d.

neatness 6
quantity 6
quality 3.5

i usually do 2-3 a shot. been IV usin for a few years off n on when im not in fckin jail.
they got me off E sorry if the 3.5 isnt the right number.

*snip*


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
range rover. Green ink range word over rover word
quality 5
quantity 6
average dope does the job. Happy with the purchase
saw this stamp reviewed a few times. Just wanted to back it up so people had a good average to go on


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

*PITTSBURGH,PA
STamp: Slow
|*Color: green
Graphic: Just the word 
Quality: 4/10
Quantity:4/10
ROA: IV

 Has anyone in Pittsburgh heard of ones called *FAST*  ?


----------



## deaf eye

mombo
green
a happy man looks like he's playing bongos but he could be dancing
quantity 4-5
quality 4
route sniffed and IV

other comments ~ kinda put me in a pissy mood ,  im sitting here ignoring my roomate just thinking  wont this fucker shut the fuck up  ~dont know if its the diesel or if its just me but i just wanna be left alone  shut the fuck up


----------



## theking

Use the correct format, or you'll be finding yourself with a warning or infraction.
Read the rules on the first post.


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp:Sweet Dreams
Graphic: Yes but not sure what it is, a guy standing doing something
Quality:3
Quantity:5
Comments:  These aren't terrible.  The powder is a fine white powder.  Warm rush, but no legs whatsoever.  
I usually IV 4-5 bags a dose a couple times a day.  Lately I've kicked my habit way down.


----------



## yo_bot

yeah, i got those tonight also....^


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

***I have previously posted my review of both the EARTHQUAKE 7.0 (blue) and the 2K10 (red), but the quality AND quantity of the newer batches has changed, so I'm posting my re-review of them***

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Name: EARTHQUAKE 7.0
Stamp Graphic: a house
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6+ bags per shot. 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: The quality went from being a solid 5 (maybe even as high as 5.5), down a full point to a 4. On average, the bags also got a little smaller as well. If you had these bags when they first hit the streets, the difference is immediately noticeable. The shitty taste however, remains the same.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Name: 2K10
Stamp Graphic: none
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6+ bags per shot. 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: The very first batch of these to drop were actually very good.  Quality wise they WERE definitely an above-average 6/10. I remember they started falling off literally days after being released, but now the quality has dropped to the point where I had to do an extra 3 bags per shot to achieve the same effect as the first batch! I actually bought a lot of these bags a couple weeks ago when they were still good, bcuz they were one of the only decent stamps going around during that mid-january drought. 

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Name: SKY MALL
Stamp Graphic: very blurry, cant make graphic out due to a poor stamping job
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 9/10 gigantic bags
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6+ bags per shot. 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: In my experience, when a bag is as full as these were, its usually fake or there is so much cut in it to make up for the lack of actual dope. These were those real big and flimsy glassines, the same ones most recently used for the 2000 GUNS (black) and the ASUL F (purple). I'm also 100% sure that these bags had some coke in them as well. I don't mean that they had that cut that makes you numb like coke, but instead contained small amounts of ACTUAL cocaine! No bullshit! Bags were real, but still garbage in my opinion. Even if there was NOTHING else around and I was extremely sick, I wouldn't buy these again just for the fact that there's blow in them, and I hate coke!!

City: NEWARK, NJ
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Name: HARDBALL
Stamp Graphic: guy swinging a baseball bat
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6+ bags per shot. 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: Should be mentioned that these ARE NOT those BASEBALL (blue) bags that others have reviewed recently from Newark. Those BASEBALL bags are what I THOUGHT I was getting when I drove down today and was disappointed when I was handed these instead. They ended up being above-average and a 7 bag shot got me off nicely. Still searching for that fire though.....

Be safe out there yall. 4 real it seems like everywhere in Jerz is hot ta death right now! I know for a fact they was ridin hard as hell 2day in both Ptown and da Bricks. So watch ya backs!  -J. Phresh


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

IRVINGTON, NJ

Stamp: Red Bull with a graphic of cherries above it
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
Notes: Eh...

Stamp: Hollywood graphic of a film strip above it
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
Notes: A little better than average


----------



## Silkcity

Paterson, NJ

Name: Gucci
Graphic: Gucci Logo Double G's
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Ive copped guccis a couple weeks ago, which were alot better than this batch

Paterson,NJ

Name: Either
Graphic: Needle
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 4.5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: I see others hav gotten this shit n it is fire still tryna cop more

Paterson, NJ

Name: Versace
Graphic: Versace Logo
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Notes: kept me from gettin sick but nothing great would avoid


----------



## Khadijah

i think u meant "ether" not either yo....u could confuse ppl writin the stamp  name wrong  b careful


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a decent nod requires 3 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1 bag. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *Sweet Dreams*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Blue
Graphic: None. Just words.
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These had a decent rush at my normal dose but I rated them a 4 because they had very short legs but did keep my sickness at bay for as long as a decent bag would. Even doing 1.5x my normal dose got me a mad rush but the high wore off in 30 minutes. By the looks of the diesel in these bags I figured they would be a lot better. But lately in the Burgh a lot of the "good looking" stuff has been crap.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *Ether*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Black
Graphic: Needle
Color/Consistency: Medium to light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 6/10
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These were pretty good for Purgh-Area diesel lately. Came on slow, not much of a rush, but had good legs. Not as good as they were when I had them a week or so ago. And definitely not the fire ones you guys in Jersey got. *Jealous*


City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: *45 mm*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Light Red
Graphic: A Pistol
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 7/10 Looked professional.
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 2/10
ROA: IV
Comments: I remembered seeing that these were at least "ok" bags. The most recent rating of these wasn't posted when I left my house. I was sick as hell and couldn't find anything else. I was very disappointed and still kinda sick at double my normal dose. These _did_ have a tiny amount of dope in them though.


City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: *Sleepys*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: Couldn't make it out. Something on top of the word "Sleepys"
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 6/10
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Got a good rush and decent high off only 2 of these I got as a tester to make sure they were the same ones I got before. Went back and copped the rest of what I needed. Did my normal dose of 3 and got a good rush and a decent nod going on. These are the best in the Burgh that I can get my hands on right now. Nice legs also.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Paterson*
Stamp name: 2000
Graphic: i believe a gun, the ink was way faded but im pretty sure its a gun
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 5.5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: 6 bags at a time with this stuff got me nodding a little bit and definitely feeling really good, good rush, even better legs in my opinion. I usually have to do a few more (7-10 depending on quality) to feel this good. my boy, who usually does 3-5 bags of average shit and gets pretty faded, did 5 bags of this shit and has been nodding out, talking to himself, hearing shit, you know...that in your own world kinda high.
Notes: really pretty looking light light colored tan powder. when mixed up there's some brown residue leftover in the spoon but it doesn't clog cotton or anything. i liked these bags a lot. unless i see the Ether bags ppl on here are talking about i'm gonna try and cop these again. 
peace be safe


----------



## Heinzfieldhero

City or state stamp was copped in: Pittsburgh
Stamp name: Ether
Stamp Color:Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): Needle
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: alright
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
ROA: IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Got me off e thats it

WOW see that you guys and gals in Jersey Love these.... but the ones in Pitt pretty much suck.

Anyone here try Super Bad? or D Block?


----------



## blasphemy000

Heinzfieldhero said:


> City or state stamp was copped in: Pittsburgh
> Stamp name: Ether
> Stamp Color:Black
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Needle
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and flaky
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: alright
> Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
> Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
> ROA: IV
> Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Got me off e thats it
> 
> WOW see that you guys and gals in Jersey Love these.... but the ones in Pitt pretty much suck.
> 
> Anyone here try Super Bad? or D Block?



I'm pretty sure there are two different batches of these around the Burgh right now. The ones I got yesterday were the ones I rated above. But about a week or so ago I got some 2 days in a row. First day they were a 6 and the second day they were about a 3.5. Luckily yesterday they were still a 5.


----------



## deaf eye

newark

range rover
green 
quantity - 3
quality 4-5 



comments , at least this jazz seems to not have been stored near a heat source
even though the count is small its still not as bad as my previous range rover report
the RR's last time was like half bags  


but on a bi~polar note
~ ah never mind


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

PIttsburgh,pa

Stamp Name: viper
Stamp Color: Black 
Graphic: 
Quality: 2/10 
Quantity: 5/10

anyone in the burgh heard of NY yankees?


----------



## Heinzfieldhero

City or state stamp was copped in: Pittsburgh
Stamp name: Super Bad
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any): A pistol, looks like a 9mm or a .45
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat but very flimsy bags
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: snort
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Better than anything else Iv ran into in Pitt Lately

City or state stamp was copped in: Pittsburgh
Stamp name: D Block
Stamp Color:Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): Capital D with Block stamped underneath encased in a square
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat but very flimsy bags
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: snort
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc): Think its same D as Super Bad


----------



## rans0m10

NEWARK
Stamp- Baseball
Color- Red
Picture- Baseball bat
Quantity- 6
Quality- 6.5
Roa- IV
Notes- Good shit

Name- Casino
Color- Blue
Graphic- 5 Cards
Quantity- 4
Quality- 4.5

Name- 15W
Graphic- Green Text
Quantity- 5
Quality- 6.5

Name- Ferrari
Graphic- Ferrari symbol
Color- Black
Bag Color- Yellow
Quantity- 6.5/7
Quality- 7.5/8
Notes- Unique bags, Fire. Almost as good as NY diesal

PATERSON
Name- King James
Color- Red
Graphic- A crown over King James
Quantity- 5
Quality- 6
Notes- Good stuff, there is a lot of lower quality shit around PTown, pretty consistent ratings for these on here.

BRONX, NY
Name- Louis Vuitton
Color- Purple
Graphic- LV
Quantity- 9
Quality- 8
Notes- Fire. I never see any posts coming outta Ny (or they are extremely rare) but the Bronx has that fire


----------



## evilthree

All copped in Philly

Stamp- Boost
Color- blue
Graphic-none
Quantity- 7
Quality- 4
Roa- IV
Notes- Pretty much average. Smelled really vinegary, mixed up dark. Didn't get much of a rush, but did get me off E after having not done any for a couple days

Stamp- God Father
Color- Blue
Graphic-None
Quantity- 9
Quality- 7
Roa- IV
Notes- Pretty much fire. God father has been a well known stamp around here, and I finally found the block its on last week.  Gives one hell of a rush, and a pretty decent sedating high after the initial rush.  The corner its on is always poppin, seems like they sell out fast and in the wait time a shitload of junkies crowd around the area waiting for the dealers to get back


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*red and blue stars printed on the bags*

White bags with red and blue stars printed on the entire bag, ppl are callin them patriots but there's no stamp on them
Quality-5/10
Quanity-6/10
Neatness-8/10

Comments-these were average d there were some big ones and some average ones but none that were really small, decent rush, decent legs, mixed up cloudy...

ROA-IV, been using 8+ years and have a bundle a shot habbit, I also do more raw than anything so my tolerance is through the roof!!

Also I copped these in West Mifflin

Stay safe but definetly stay pinned!


----------



## ActinUhFool420

stuckinaloop said:


> Stamp: *GET RIGHT* (black font caps)
> Graphic: None
> *Quality: 5*
> Quantity: 4
> Tolerance: 7 bags sniffed of average dope per dose
> Notes: This shit was slightly above average I guess...7 bags got me feelin real nice compared to most the shit luck I have had in Paterson. It's hard to say..I might be slightly on the low end with this rating, so anyone correct me if I am wrong. Anyway..if you see this itll get you high



Paterson NJ
Stamp: GET RIGHT
Quality: 5
Quantity: 5
Average Batch, nuttin extraordinary but not shitty either
**I agree with Stuckinaloop


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh Dope*



pittsburghs_finest said:


> White bags with red and blue stars printed on the entire bag,!



****above message, i edited for time and space****

was the dope in these star bags you got; brown?. . .well not brown, that may be an exageration. . but pretty dark powder/chunk. . i guess what im tryin to ask is this dope darker than usual?

______________________________________________________________


Well: yo! yo! yo! What; do you know?. . .The snow, brought us somethin half decent to blow. . . . . . . . .. . LoL


PITTSBURGH


Stamp Name: Outlaw  (cursive writing)

Stamp Color: White bag/ Blue Stamp

Graphic: none

Quantity: 7/10 
(some are BIG, and the others are bigger than normal)

Quality: 6/10 
(lookin good so far for these "outlaws!") 
i actually want to, and thinkin i might come off with a higher number here, but; i wanna make sure the legs actually go all the way from the ass to the ground. . . if you know what i mean. . 
i got a half decent nod on, after my second dose of 4bags IVed (which is my normal dose)
i also recieved a nice rush(the kind that seemed all but extinct(sp?) the last few days. 
And to recieve 2 nice rushes from the same amount of dope just hours apart from eachother was hugely unexpected, not to mention greatly appreciated

this dope is a bit dirty, but sucks into the rig through the cotton very nice and really damn clean for how dirty it seems when it is hit with water. 
4 bags mixes in 30-35units into a nice clear,icetea dark, mixture 
(i actually gained about 10units with the last shot i made so i may add a little more water next time to get closer to a perfect solution)


good dope, nice rush, decent high, a bit dirty
OVERALL RATING 6+



Other Random Comments and Rants(you may proceed to next post if in a hurry)
i did have a complaint about these and it leads directly to the quaNtity. . .
yeah, why bitch about the quantity you ask yourself? 
Cause these bastards dont got to be this big. .
Again you are askin yourself , WHY? 
is this guy nutz?
bitchin about how big the bags are. . hahahah
My reason to bitch is cause there is a damn good amount of cut in them. and although it makes these bags into fat hogs. .  it also junks up the product quite a bit. 
i think they would have passed by, perfectly fine, without all the cut. . 
so far, to my knowledge, it is pretty decent dope and if they were a bit smaller without all the cut it would probably sell just as good 
like i said the cut cleans out perfect when you draw and it creates a very nice and clean shot!
For all i know though, the mill could have fucked up the mix a little bit and they came super straight with the fact they fuct up and packed these bags full enuff to make them above average stuff. 
which if that is the case. well then i thank them GREATLY, cause if these were average or below average size i would probably be on here bitchin how these bags just dont cut it. . . 
SO anyway: whatever. .they are decent and "whoever" was responsible for puttin them together did a great deed by packin as much as they did into them. . the "whoever" that did the cuttin of this product for packagin made the mistake. . if they are one in the same, all i can say is be a little more careful next time. . 


PEACE!!!
Tech


----------



## smokestax

Newark:

Stamp: Baseball (Red)
Graphic: Baseball Bat & Basball w/ word baseball underneath
Quality: 6.5
Quantity: 6
Sniffed,

All in all good d nice white flaky texture, worth copping for whats around in jersey


Stamp: HangOver 
Color: Blue i believe
Graphic: none
Quality: 4.5
Quantity: 4.5
alright d


Stamp: Casino
Graphic: playing cards (blue stamp)
Quality: 2.5-3
Quantity: 6
sniffed,

notes: white fluffy d, cut w/ something very wierd, burned like hell, whoever cut didnt know what they were doing, def. would not buy again


Paterson:

Stamp: Nonstop (blue words)
Graphic: none
Quality: 3.5
Quantity: 4.5- 5
notes: kept me from being sick, not very high tho
forgot texture, i think it was brownish, wouldnt cop it again


p-town:

Stamp: 45 mm (pink)
Graphic: gun w. 45 mm under gun
quality: 1
Quantity: 4
sniffed,
 did about 8 bags, got me unsick, no high at all tho, slight amount of d


Paterson:

Stamp: D.O.A
Color: Red
Graphic: None
Quality: 3
Quantity: 4

Notes: I think theres 2 batches of this in p town, i had the shtty batch a wk ago, n my boy let me sample a bag 3 days ago n it was alot better, still only quality of 5 tho but better then 1st doa's. anyone heard of Killers in newark or kiss n ass, or any fire going around?

all in all everythings seemed a little weak in jersey lately, still looking for that fire. quality of 8.5 would make me happy! nothing near that unless i cop from the city.

Baseball are best bags in past week from my list, hope it helps!



NNJprincess said:


> Jerzy Phresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just wanted to say something here, I think that theres alotta bullshit ratings going around.  Im talking about the people throwing up 8's and 9's like every other day. Im calling yall out rite now. Have you even read the 1-10 rating chart? I seriously doubt it, bcuz 8's and 9's are supposed to be some of the best dope you've ever had.  Are you telling me that almost every other day you are copping dope like that?! Im sorry but thats bullshit! Mostly its the newer greenlighters putting up inflated ratings (shit, we all did that at one point), but its bluelighters as well. Usually its the same few people doin it. Granted I havent tried the stamps that your reviewing as 9's, but ima go out on a limb and just say that they probably arent! I know i cant be the only seein all these 8+ quality ratings and thinking to myself that these people are either rookies, or have baby little habits, or just plain dont understand the rating system.*
> 
> 
> _Thanks for saying this because I feel the same....I have been in this game for 12 years and maybe got 8's-9's only 5 or 6 times in my life so I don't know how these ppl are getting it like every week._
> 
> City: PATERSON, NJ
> Color: RED
> Name: King James
> Graphic: Crown
> Quality: 5.5-6/10
> Quantity: 4/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: This was pretty decent shit.  Get it if you can.
> 
> City: Paterson, NJ
> Color: Blue
> Name: Earthquake 7.0
> Graphic: There is a graphic but I can't tell what it is.
> Quality: 4/10
> Quantity: 4/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: This stuff was average at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i feel the same i think alot of people dont have any idea what good shit is, out of all these jersey stamps going around the highest rating was a 6 for me,
> 
> I havnt had 8's or 9's in a while n when i do im ussually copping from the bronx.
> i agree with your king james rating i would give them a 5 or so myself maybe a 5.5.
> TRy the red baseballs they are a little better, from newark tho. Have u tried killers/ or hbo's?
> 
> N to all u dumb fuks stop giving shitty d 8's or even 7's
> 
> I disagree i would only give the red king james a 5 maybe 5.5 at best, havent tried purple ones
> and as for the red doa's i had 2 batches 1 was wack, probly fake then the other was just a sample i would give a 4, still kinda junk but got me unsick
> im used to city dope all this jersey shit been borderline garbage to just aight shit
Click to expand...


----------



## danoldlib

untaMe said:


> Lehigh Valley, PA (bethlehem)
> GOYA
> IV
> off white vinegar smellin shit would think it was bomb but its just average at best
> count : 6-7/10 pretty good count most are average sized some are real fat
> quality : 4-/10 this shit really aint that good but its the only thing ive seen for a minute
> pretty neat bags GOYA stamped in black on the front.. im sure anyone from around here has seen these cause they are everywhere.



I've had these, they weren't terrible, I think I'd give them a 5 although it depends which batch of them you're getting one time I had them and the dope was like a darker brown color and that shit was way better than the other times I've had the GOYA's. I've really only had like 6 or 7 different stamps here in the Lehigh Valley. Last time I copped I got these Black Angel stamps.

Copped in : Bethlehem, PA

Name: The Black Angel
Color: White bag 
Graphic: A little angelish devilish looking guy and "The Black Angel" under it.
Neatness: Very neat 
Color of diesel: Just off white.
QUANTITY: 3
QUALITY: 5.5
ROA: Nasal
Notes: I've been copping these for about a month now, they vary in quantity and these last bags were real skimpy. But the dope is definitely decent stuff can't complain about anything but the quantity. I think I'd prefer the GOYA's over this shit though.


*NSFW*:


----------



## lleno

First time posting rating,loong time dope user,here goes.....

Wilmington,De

Name: Knockout,pic of boxing gloves

stamp:blue on blue bags,sealed in plastic,nice and neat

quantity: 5/10

quality:6/10

color"whitish/light beige,mixes up nice and clear,pulls up nice,very light color

ROA: IV
Notes:good dope worth buying, I got off nicely, good face tingling rush[nice personal criteria for good dope]I did an 8 bag shot[I'm on meth, have to do a good bit]and was happy


Name" RIP

stamp: blue bags in ziplocks[IIRC]

quality:7/10

quantity:5.5/10

ROA: IV

notes: the first score was very good dope, I was hesitant to give a 7 but it rcked my world, 5 bags[I'm on meth]great rush, unfortunatly it dropped off after that still good, but avg.maybe a 5/10, don't you hate when that happens


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

* Pittsburgh*

Stamp name: *Super Bad*
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any): A pistol, looks like a 9mm or a .45
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White and flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat but very flimsy bags
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
ROA: IV

Anyone in the burgh heard of Casino ? or State property


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Name-DOA
Stamp-just cap letter in green
Quality-4
Quantity-6
Overall-4.5. Usually need 7-10 Bgs IV to get rush off decent shit(6-7). These keep off sick bout it

Name-Afgan green
Stamp- 2 Machguns
Quality-3.5
Quantity-5
Overall-real not good though

Stamp-Red tuna fish no logo
Quality-2.5 barely real 
Quant-5
Overall-3 don't buy

Pittsburgh

One Saturday got stars red and blue
Quality-5.5-6 like old good ones
Quant-7
Overall good buy. Went back on Wednes got off same dude new batch dropped to bout a 3. 

Stamp-pimp juice green no logo
Quality-2.5
Quantity-6 who cares
Overall not good

Stamp-Hulk Hogan red just print no logo
Quality-3.5
Quantity-6
Overall-5 keep off sick

Stamp-green good luck chin symbol
Quality-4
Quantity-3
Overall-3.5 they ok real small

Another blue red star
These were exact same dope as good luck all were untaped dude said just got bagged

Sorry so many post in row tryin to seperate by who I got from so I remember!!  SORRY

Stamp-King James can't recall color
Quality-5
Quantity-6
Overall-5.6 decent for wats around

Team Jordan blue and blue earthquake 7.0 same dope as the king James all bout same size decent shit

ROA-  always IV usual dose 7-10 Bgs depending how many I have

Pittsburgh

Stamp-purple white lady can't rem logo
Quality-3.5
quant-6
Overall- 4 not that good

Stamp-purple baseball no logo
Quality-5 decent
Quant-6
Overall-5.5 not bad

Stamp-green the recession no logo
Quality-4.5
Quant-6
Overall ok

Stamp-yellow Bg blck M&M no logo
Quality-1 fake
Quant- who cares
Also greygoose blue stamp writing and pic of goose fake

Anyone had greygoose with just writting no logo??

Pittsburgh

Stamp-lucky 13 same ones skull black stamp think pre printed Bg too clean
Quality-6.5-7
Quant-7.5-8
Overall good fire hit 8 IV and caught nice rush

Stamp-red Gun just pic of gun no words LiL small square Bgs 
Bg was white
Quality-7.5-8 certfiable diesel fo sho
Quant-8
Overall- best shit I've had in burgh since A+

Stamp-white small square Bg black print block party
Quality-6.5-7 good shit
Quant-7
Overall 7 good

Stamp-white small square Bg red print block party
Quality-5
Quant-6
Overall-5.5 decent 

I hope things get btr around da burgh anything decent dissappears within hours

Pittsburgh

Stamp-ether black with syringe. 
Quality-3 not same were way btr cpl weeks ago(5.5)
Quant-4
Overall-3 stay away

Stamp-red Monkey pic monkey face
Quality-4.5-5
Quant-6
Overall-5 ok nothing special

Stamp-green tiffany pic of sport car above writting
Quality-5 think they same as monkey but not 100%
quantity-7 bigger than monkeys
Overall-5.5 not too bad for wats around the burgh

Anyone had casino lately around in blue in burgh


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Copped these in desperation cause I was kicking HARD and I have classes to go to today and I didn't want to be totally incapacitated. My rating may be a little off cause I was booting that shit for a while but I'm not gonna be doing that anymore so I sniffed these. I still think they are reasonably accurate. Last night was pure hell though..and I live <5 minutes from a spot so its really hard to stay clean. Anyway..

City: Paterson
Stamp:Flow
Graphic: none
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 3/10
Comments: Average d and pretty weak bags but they did their job. After I got off E, I collected all the loose change in my car, turned it into cash, went back down and got a little luckier...

City: Paterson
Stamp:King James
Graphic: Crown
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: This shit  is still around but I don't think its quite as good as it used to be, but almost. Nice sized bags though.

Be safe everyone, despite the snow its hot out there..


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - Hit Hard - Quality: 3*

Paterson

Stamp: Hit Hard (blue font I think)
Quality: 2 maybe 3 
Quantity: 3.5
Notes: very flimsy bags. bought these to test em out b 4 I got more...looked like ok d, white powder/flakes, didn't stick to the bag like crazy..shit didn't really taste much like nothin. I'd avoid..

NE1 try life support out of Paterson lately? Thats what my guy just said he had...really don't wanna waste all my $ on some garbage today cause i don't got much.


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

hey anyone from pittsburgh done the green fast and furious???

PITTSBURGH

stamp name PAID...i think
stamp color red
quantity 5-6
quality 4

flaky whitish d brown when mixed not very cloudy sucked up nice. felt a decent rush for only doing 2 when i mostly do 3 IV at a time.


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

Pittsburgh

Stamp name: smoke
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any): N/a
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):3
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
ROA: IV

Anyone in burgh heard of STATE PROPERTY  or CASINO ? ASAP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS


----------



## bo$$

Camden, NJ
Stamp name: Da Source
Stamp Color: blue bag, black stamp
Quantity: 6
Quality: 8
ROA: IV
Other comments: kinda made my arm numb when i hit, passed the fuck out off 1 & 1/2 bags when i'm used to doin at least 5-6


Camden, NJ
Timberland
graphic: the little timberland tree logo above the text
neatness: stamps rubbing off, bags folded in the wrong places
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
ROA: IV
 it was really cheap, but it sucked . it took like 6 bags just to get that first good rush.


Camden, NJ
name: Supreme
color: blue bag, black stamp
graphic: text only
neatness: some of the stamps were messed up
quantity: 6
quality: 7
ROA: IV
other comments: definitely cut with a pretty decent amount of fetanyl so watch out, prolly real easy to OD on.


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-Casino blue hand of cards
Quality-4-5 I'd say IV'd 6 got me off sick
Quant-4.5
Overall-4. Goin to mix 10 now will now more soon

Anyone had green tits in burgh

Just IV'D 10. Would give a 5 bout like blue earthquake. Mixed perfect dark ice tea gives u that vitiamin taste in mouth soon as u push it

Tolerance normal iv a bundle (10) been doin D for 6 yrs. Inbetween methadone clinics usually on 120mg daily. Havnt had methadone in 2 weeks. Makes me sick can't find anything good when I actually need it!!!


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Newark, NJ

Tiffany
Logo: Some kind of car
Whitesh/tan flaky dope, mixes up very clean
Quality: 6 Got a nice rush off of my average dose (3 bag shot)
Quantity: 5 Average sized bags, could be bigger but not a bad count
Neatness:  6 Stamped very well and taped properly
ROA: IV
Comments:  A little bit above average D, if you come across it there is no reason not to pick it up.


----------



## deaf eye

newark 
green
kicking ass
pic of a guy doing a flying kick
quantity ~ 3 
quality ~ 4


~~~~~~~~~~~~~`````

newark
shogun
green
no graphics
diesel is pure white 
quantity 6-7
quality 7-8

hoping these are around for a while
my girl booted me up im all rubbing my nose and itching , stripping down 
almost nekid


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

City: Paterson
Stamp: Blackjack
Graphic: Stack of cards with ace of spades on top
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 7/10
Comments: Definitely not the fire Blackjack I heard about a couple weeks ago, but this was a solid stamp anyway. I think those were a black stamp these were blue.

EDIT: I upped the rating 0.5 cause I got a nice nod going, which hasn't happened to me in a while with the small amount I did. These were definitely really good, get em if you can. I even puked this morning! That part sucked, but it meant I got some good diesel!


----------



## Makirider

Pittsburgh, Pa

Stamp name: none
Stamp Color: plain pink bag
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 3.5-7.5 / some big some small
Quality of Product: 6.5
ROA: banged it

Other Comments: these are the 2nd batch that I know of and they were much better

Pittsburgh, Pa

Stamp name: dope dick
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic: pic of dick n ballz
Quantity of Product: 5.5
Quality of Product: 4.5
ROA: banged it

Other Comments: these are the 2nd batch that I know of and they weren't any better or worse


----------



## booface

Bloomfield,nj
name: call of duty
color: red and black
graphic: black apache helicopter with block lettering call of duty in red
quantity: 8/10
quality: 7/10
comments: this stuff Is def good get it if you can had it a couple weeks ago now came back around so get it while you can def good

newark,nj

name: street fighter
color : red
Graphic: karate fighter in all red
quantity 7/10
quality 7.5/10 fire
Roa : banger
comments : fire get it while you can best out right now compared to the trash that's out there

name : dirty money
color: green
graphic : bank robber with money bag and bills falling out same lettering as street fighter and dealer said it's came from the same table as street fighter seems to be the same to me too 
quantity 7/10 
quality 7/10
roa : banger
comments : seems to be the samedope as street fighter but rated it a half a point lower cuz I'm partial to the Street fighter cuz I had it a bunch of times  

This is my first rating hope I followed the rules my tolerance is anywhere from 4 to 6 a day hope my ratings help you out Newark is hot as hell lately and watch out for the garbag out there there iS alot


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-stay high green syringe on it
Quality-.5-0 fake shit
Quanity-who cares
Also Mr.&Mrs purple cursive writing same as stay high garbage

Stamp-green boogeyman no logo
Quality-8.5-9 strait fuel OD shit
Quantity-8-9 
Overall-8.5 atleast FIRE SHIT

Anyone ever hear blizzards superstars good life in burgh???


----------



## boxerpuppy1

copped in: Philly, P.A.

name: Good Fellas
color: black ink
color: blue bags
neatness: each bag inside a plastic dime bag like when weed sold. very neat
graphic: none
QUANTITY: 3
QUALITY: 5
ROA: nasal
Notes: I thought it was gonna be sum blazin shit when i first looked @ them, but very little diesel, and NOT really any blazin stuff 2 jump up and down 4.  NOT havin any luck findin that banging shit that i see every1 posting up. please god just 1 time i want 2 get dat BLIZZARD (oh i got a blizzard yesterday, but real snow 2feet in central NJ) lol


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*TWO of HEARTS*

WILKES-BARRE, PA

Stamp name: *TWO OF
                      HEARTS*
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: A little 2 and a heart at the top left hand corner of the text and bottom right hand corner of the text to simulate a two of hearts playing card.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: WHITE, light n fluffy chunks and very smallish grainy powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: stamp job range from a 3.5-6.5/10 overall product packaging 4-6/10
Quantity:5-7.5/10 ; these are some of the most stuffed bags ive seen in awhile. three in the spoon looks like five or six powder is very fluffy but when flicked the bags are AT LEAST halfway to the fold to some bags being at the fold, AFTER being flicked
Quality:5-5.5(I might even say 6) outta 10 solid. diesel. fuel.
ROA: IV
Other comments: has that vitamin smell n taste but a nice peacefully sedated rush n high that stays a little.  very relaxing bags and very satisfied with em especially the count %)

Tolerance: 2or3to5or6bags2-4or5xsaday


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-red paciqiou big bag with 2 gloves just like mayweather but red
Quality-6.5-7 must be dif from previous ones ranked 4.5
Quantity-7-8
Overall- good diesel borderline fire. Def 2 point better than mayweather

Stamp-small pinkish purple circle face no name
Quality-6
Quantity-6.6
Overall-6 decent shit. Smelled strong as he'll like cat piss 3bundles could smell throughout whole car still bged and sealed


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a decent nod requires 3 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1 bag. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *Dirty Money*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Green
Graphic: Don't remember if there was a picture or not. Sorry.
Color/Consistency: Very light tan, almost white. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 7/10 Looked professional.
Quantity: 7/10 Most of the bags were huge compared to normal. Was 1 or 2 that were "normal" size.
Quality: 6/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Compared to anything else I've had from P-Burgh area lately these were awesome. Very good slow rush that lasted. Nice long legs. Good solid diesel. Solid 6.5 quality.


----------



## ptown dope

Paterson
Stamp: Undisputed (red)
Quality: 6.5/10 (strong!!)
Quantity: 5.5/10 (decent)
notes: seems like everything has been consistant with quality.

Stamp: State Property (Green, NJ Logo)
Quality 6.5/10 (bumped my rating up by .5 because it made  throw up off  norm dose!)
Quantity: 5.5/10 
Notes: Shit is mad good to...would say undisputed may be a bit better cuz it taste hella strong, but not sure yet.


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Therapy
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 5
ROA: banged it
Comments:  product stuck to the sides of the bags but became unstuck with a couple flicks to the bag

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Trust Me
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 4.5
ROA: banged it
Comments: nothing i would go and look for


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

PITTSBURGH

STAMP: CASINO
STAMP COLOR: BLUE
Quality:2.5/3
quantity:4 
notes:some dope stuck to the bags and some dumped right out

anyone in the burgh hear of state property


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

PITTSBURGH

stamp name pimp juice
stamp color green
stamp image just the words pimp juice

quantity: average size some bigger than others
quality: 4.5

need to know about the green fast and furious and one ways

rayray, read back a couple pages on here i thought someone did a review on them, but sorry i aint got any first hand info. im lookin for details on green fast and furious and some "one ways"


----------



## jake99

CityLeasantville nj 
Name: kiss me
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: black 
Graphic:lips.
Color/Consistency: Very light tan, almost white. straight powder, barely have to break up to sniff 
Neatness: 7/10 Looked professional.
Quantity: 4/10 little under what they should be 
Quality: 5/10  
ROA: Nose
Comments: . Was strange , first time i got a stamp down here in camden /philly smaller longer type bags.......not double sealed or blue like usualy just same type


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-King James red with crown
Quality-5.5-6
Quantity-4-5
Overall-5.5 pretty good fuel just some small ones and some are poop stained 

Anyone had green TITS?!?


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA


Name: Sleepy's
Color: Red
Graphic: Little dude with dick sticking out it looks like
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 5.5-6/10, i gave old batch a 5/10 but this latest one ironically smells like vitamin B even MORE but is better, didnt make sense but they're still on point.
ROA: IV
****25homes, this was my boys rating, as you can see in the next post, he isn't on here anymore, he gave me his username and password.**


Name: Tiffanys
Color Purple
Graphic: Some sports car above word Tiffanys in block print
Neatness: Stamp is smeared all over, like when there's a thousand little dots of the ink sprinkled all over the front of the stamp, really messy stamp job, but tape job is fine
Quantity: ranges from 4/10 - 6/10
Quality: 3.5-4/10
Comments: Didn't really care for them, there's also 3 different colors going around in the burgh (red, purple, & green) --> heard the purple & green come together and the red is different/worst but not sure only did purple
ROA: IV


Name: NY Yankees
Color: Blue
Graphic: None
Texture of D: Nice, white flakey w/some crumbs, for all the D in the bag there's really hardly any cut if any, looks like it would be fire but sucks
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 2.5/10
Comments: These are NOT the same as the yankees listed previously(the ones in cursive writing) wouldn't get these even if i was sick, i'd rather eat a sub
ROA: IV 
Tolerance: 4-5 dipz at a time, 3x a day, was my tolerance all the way until last week, i quit for about a week and just started fucking up again when i did these and they still sucked so go figure

Name: Tuna Fish
Color: Red
Graphic: None
Texture/Color of D: crumbs w/some flakes, darker tinted brown as opposed to how they used to be
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 3/10
Comments: These fell off even from when they were out like couple weeks ago
ROA: IV


Name: Hawaii 05
Color: Red
Graphic: none
Texture: Same as Tuna
Quantity: 6/10 (lil bit bigger than tunas)
Quality: 3/10 maybe 3.5/10 cuz of the size differential
Comments: Didn't really care for these either
ROA: IV


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: 2K10
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 5.5
Quality of Product: 5
ROA: banged it
Comments: dissolved ok. a little heat helped.


----------



## misskryss

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Amazing
Stamp color: blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity: 5
Quality: 3.0-3.5
ROA: sniffed.


Stamp Name: Lil Wayne
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: microphone
Quantity: 6
Quality:  4.0
ROA: Sniffed.

Comments: Going down to P soon to get more. Hopefully I'll get something else cuz I'm looking for a nod and this dope i've been getting lately hasn't been doing it.


----------



## Junkaround808

Pittsburgh 

Stamp name: Street fighter
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic : A guy givin a left uppecut to another guys face ? or something like that.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: looks light tan, powder like. mixed up pretty dark like tea, was happy till i did my 5 shot and waited and waited and waited and nothing no rush no nothing. after i mixed it ,it was lacking that horribly good taste. 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: looked fine 7 /10
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):3.5 to 6 most were small some were bigger. there were only a couple of 6s so I give a 4 over all.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 2.5 junk junk junk (these may actually be better thanat i am stating. Im sorry if i miss lead anyone. I took a quater sub about 8 1/2 hrs before hand. It may have reduced the effects. I had a very hard time sleeping last night. Like i was wired of something. And i did get itchy late through out the night. So my conclusion is they werent total junk. But I still dont think they were anything great.  I am gonna move my rating up to a _____4 from a 2.5. sorry if i was misleading. I might actually try a few to see if in fact the subs had that much effect. 
ROA: IV 5 first shot 2 second shot

I hope this helps out a little more. I cant reply to any msg ,  I guess cause im a greenlighter ?

Junk dont waste the money . Got a very small buzz off 7 that is terrible for me. 
Again later through out the night hours after my post my buzz seemed a little better. maybe it was the sub .....
Information About me tolerence


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Wasup ya'll....just wanted to let you all know that i had bout a week clean up until past 2 days and started fuckin up again, but i'm goin back on the straight n arrow tomorrow morning so ima give my boi my username & pw so he could give ya'll insight onto wasup cuz he knows his shit just as well as i do. so yall wont b talkin 2 me nemore, its my boi and i told him to read the rules many times but if he does make ne small mistakes b eazy on him, he means no harm, jus tryin 2 help out like yall....it was cool talkin to all yall peeps. b safe as alwayz and god bless yall.



oh n here's 1 more post so i don't break rules/format 

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: Mtn Dew
Color: Lime Green
Graphic: Mt. Dew bottle
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 3.5-4/10 (didnt do these my boi did but this is his rating and hes about same tolerance as i was)
Comments: Said they mix up nice and D lookz right but just has no kick to it, wouldn't buy unless you're real sick and have no other options.


Peace yall

- C


----------



## Unbreakable

I was under that impression we where not allowed to post rating of like " 7.5,9.5,3.5"...


----------



## rans0m10

Bronx Ny

Name: *Haiti*
Color: Black
Graphic: just text
Quality: 6
Quantity: 5
Roa: IV
Notes: Would be considered good for Jersey, but just average for the city

Newark

Name: Range Rover
Color: Green
Graphic: Text
Quality 6/6.5
Quantity: 6
Roa: Iv
Notes; There must be multiple batches going around. These were at least above average, not fire but I would cop them again.


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a decent nod requires 3 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1 bag. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *100%*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: None. Just words.
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 6/10
Quantity: 7/10 
Quality: 4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Did a 3 bagger shot. Rush came up slow and not very strong then tapered off to a mediocre high. Gave this a 4/10 because it did have longer legs than I expected after getting the weak rush and definitely keeping me off sick.


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

Pittsburgh, PA


Name: Sleepy's
Color: *Red*
Graphic: Little dude with dick sticking out it looks like
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 2/10, 
ROA: IV

SICK of all the damn garbage i seen these on here thought i finally got something real but that def wasnt the case Pittsburgh's beat


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

BEAT ASS PITTSBURGH

stamp name seize the day
stamp color black? i think
stamp image : just the text i think sorry
quantity 5 i hate puttin a number to this, id rather just say average unless they were super huge or super skimpy

quality: 3 - 3.5

gonna go get them dirty moneys today post about em later on


----------



## ptown dope

Paterson
Stamp: 7 Up (green with the 7 up logo)
Quality: 4/10 (thought it was good, but realized it was pretty weak after i finished my bun)
Quantity: 7/10 (HUGE!!!)

Very Happy.


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Quantum Apocalypse
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 5
ROA: banged it
Comments: Normal run of the mill dope


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-Tits color green pic of a set of tittys 
Quality-5 hard to say fo sho only had bun def decent though maybe LiL btr than 5
Quantity-6-7 nice size
Overall-6 not too bad at all

Rayray how the fast and furiuos??  There decent shit around bro earthquakes still floating and king James official fo sho. 
Any word on takeovers or Captain Americas?!?


----------



## pittd

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name:sleepys
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):stupid man with a dope dick? i dunno
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:light tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:7
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5.5
ROA: IV

ray ray i had these from a couple different peeps and they were different in quality one is a 2 while from someone else its a 5.5 or 6

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name:tiffany\monkey
Stamp Color:
Stamp Graphic (if any):car /monkey
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):0
ROA:iv fake


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *6 FEET UNDER
*Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan, little bit chunky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:Non-rippable tape...arg!  Average otherwise.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10 Not bad at all.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6-maybe 6.5/10 Again, not bad at all.  
ROA: Sniiiiff
Comments: Rated these when I got them a couple of weeks ago, think they are the same exact thing but my opinion of them is a little better this time.  Very happy with them. %)

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *VIRUS*
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): Biohazard sign above the word "VIRUS"
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan, little chunky.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:  Average...tape rips YAY. 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):  6/10 Not bad
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5.5/10 Not bad
ROA: Sniff
Comments: Not quite as fond of them as 6 FEET UNDER, but they will do.  Satisfied. %)


----------



## bo$$

Camden, NJ
stamp: *Jim Jones*
light tan, mostly powder, some small chunks
Neatness: there was an illegible comepletely different faded stamp under the Jim Jones one
Quantity: 6, a little more than normal, not a lot tho
Quality: 6
ROA: always IV


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

City: Paterson
Stamp: 2K10
Graphic: None
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Seemed pretty average for whats been going around.

City: Paterson
Stamp: Tiger Woods
Graphic: none
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 4/10
Comments: Small, weak bags. Avoid.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Paterson*
Stamp Name: King James
Graphic: Crown
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10. most were fatter than normal, obviously a few were smaller but most of the brick were above avg quantity. 
ROA: IV
Tolerance: shot btwn 7-10 bags per shot. 

Notes:  i snatched them up after seeing ratings here rating it at least average, a few even above average. fairly white powder, grainy, not many flakes. a weaker than average rush with my normal dose of 7 bags. even 10 bags didn't produce a strong rush. 

i was looking for a nice, long high afterward, but I duno if i got a different batch or something but the high wasn't that great. no nodding, a bit of a nice warm feeling, but not nearly as long or as strong as i was expecting. im a little disappointed after expecting something with more pop cuz of the 5's and 6's i saw these bags get but its not like these are the worst bags ever by any means so ill definitely make do with what i got.


----------



## NODstradamus

*Fire in Pittsburgh - Finally...*

Stamp name: Outlaw
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 6.  (Some were 9+)
Quality of Product: 6+
ROA: IV
Comments: I was suprised with these.  There was a lot of extra cut, but they pullled into the fit fine and most of the cut got filtered out.


Stamp name: Wallstreet
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: Weird cityline above the words
Quantity of Product: 7-8. These were freakin huge!
Quality of Product: 7 - which is a really high rating for me
ROA: IV
Comments: These are absolute fire for what's goin around the Burgh lately.  The stamp is all smudged, you can hardly read the stamp name.  They look they're gonna b garbage, but they're far from that.

The dooe gods have been looking down on me this weekend!

Tolerance: Been doing dope for 10+ years.  IV at least 4-5 at a time.  Lately I have been doin like 8-10 at a time bc of all the garbage going around.  Do at least a couple buns a day.  I never buy anything less than a brick cuz anything less and I'll b heading right back up to the city the next day.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

***NEAR-FAKE BATCH OF KING JAMES (red stamp) IN CIRCULATION***

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Name: KING JAMES
Stamp Graphic: 5-point crown
Quality: 1.5/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Almost all the reviews of KING JAMES have consistently been rated between a 5/10 - 6.5/10. This stamp HAS DEFINITELY started to fall off in the last few days and the quality is now down to like a 4/10 in my opinion. Then yesterday outta nowhere, I went to my guy whose had these red KING JAMES for the last 2 weeks now and I grab a few buns. There was no reason to try them as Ive been getting them steady for a minute now and know exactly how they are.  Shit completely switched up! Different smell, different tint, and tastes like POWDERED SUGAR!!! Banged 10 at once and got NO RUSH AT ALL, and almost no high whatsoever afterwards. Make sure you Try B4 Ya Buy any more KING JAMES. And also know that besides this fake-ass batch goin around that the real 6/10 KING JAMES bags have fallen off to about a 4/10 now.

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Color: Some green, some blue
Stamp Name: CONFIDENTIAL
Stamp Graphic: none
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6-bag minimum per shot. 12 yrs experience with H.
Notes: These bags were stamped so sloppily and in a rush, that you couldn't tell if the ink was blue or green, or if it was just smeared/smudged! CONFIDENTIAL is another classic throwback stamp (like TIFFANY, D.O.A.,  or BLACK DIAMOND), and is usually of above-average quality. Not the case here at all. Screw Paterson! Newark has been WAY MORE consistent lately.

City: NEWARK, NJ
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Name: HARDBALL
Stamp Graphic: baseball player with a helmet on, swinging a bat
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 6-bag minimum per shot. 12 yrs experience w/ H
Notes: I reviewed this stamp a few days ago and instead of falling off, it actually improved! Ive been getting these bags every other day, switching back and forth between the KING JAMES and these HARDBALLS. I did a 7-bag shot that had me nodding HARD!! I started to worry when I kept rushing harder and harder and it wasnt slowing down. Im all good though, still alive n kickin!! LoL!! Grab these if ya see 'em!!!


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Life Support
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 5.5
Quality of Product: 6
ROA: banged it
Comments: Finally some decent dope. actually pretty damn good dope. really have been loosing hope in the product that paterson has to ofter lately. hope this is a sign that things will be getting better. instead of worse with every stamp that comes out, in my opinion, the way it has been lately.


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Orange County
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: Orange
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 1
ROA: banged it
Comments: Very cloudy when mixed with water. Pure garbage! Would not even get you straight if you were sick.


----------



## Carl Landrover

*City or state stamp was copped in: *Hartford, CT
*Stamp name:* Fedex
*Stamp Color:* Can't recall the color the writing was in, but the bags were both yellow and pink
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* I think there was an airplane that was red, but can't recall
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Light tan powder
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Majority of stamps were clear, bags were neatly packaged
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 4*****
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 6 maybe 6.5 (based on first page ratings)
*ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.* Snorted and IVed


*****I starred the quantity of product because I'm used to getting dope in a different city in CT. In this other city the bags are A LOT more expensive. The quality is usually a little better, but it varies, except the quantity of the bags is always more. I think the bags themselves are a little bigger, but there's definitely more per bag, but they cost more. 

I'd say Hartford is a much better deal with the smaller quantity per bag than the more expensive city with greater quantity.


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

PITTSBURGH

stamp name: fast and furious
stamp color: green
stamp image: fast and furious text

quantity idk average
quality of package decent, in them little wider than normal white bags
quality of product: 1

garbageeeeeeeeeeee! looked good when mixin up but was beat.


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-2012
Color-orange
Quality-3.5
Quantity-5
Overall-4only if u sick. Otherwise stay clear

Anyone had green range rover in burgh yet??


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

Pittsburgh, PA


Name: Carlite
Color: green
Graphic: 
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 0/10, 
ROA: IV

Has any had *100 % pure *my boy just called n said he had them n they were fire def aint taking dudes word


----------



## stampchamp

pittsburgh

pink bags 
no stamp
qual- 5/10
quant - 3/10

decent a little heat and these turn into ice tea, ok but have to do a 10 shot to get a rush i like... normally do 6 or 7..

godzillas (green ink)
quality - 2.5/10
quantity- 5/10
not too good did a 7.5 shot and didnt get much of anything... 


range rovers (green ink)
quality 4/10
quantity - 6-7/10
these were really full. split 15 bags w. my friend and she got pins and needles (lightly- not great) and got an ok rush.. bags were pretty full, but d was not very strong. mixed up OK. sucked up nice and dark tea looking...


LIONS (black ink, picture of a lions head)
quality - 4.5/10
quantity - 5/10
these looked like complete junk and didnt smell like anything at all. did a 9 shot and surprisingly got one of the better rushes ive had in the last month or two. aside from the pink ones, i would get these over everything else in this list



anyone have the KILLERS (black ink) in burgh? my dude says theyre a 7.5/10 but that probably makes them about a 2??? any takers?
thanks


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-tony Montana T and M intertwined in box
Bag-blue untaped double seal in plastic dime Bg
Stamp-dark blue
Quality-7 for now only did on shot
Quantity-6-6.5
Overall-look professional dude said they out of philly. Ranked from Philly on pg 6 of thread


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
trust me. Blue ink. No graphic
quality solid 5 
quantity 6 
good for the price I got and had a nice creepy rush. Saw these were reviewed already but I dont agree with that post. I'd get these again

anyone got or heard anything Bout supermans from p-town


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: Unbelievable
Graphic: Syringe
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Quantity varied widely between bags. Average to slightly above average d.


----------



## stefstefstef

Paterson

Stamp name: Fastlane
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 4
Quality of Product: 7
ROA: IV
Comments: mixed up pretty dark. shot four, pretty good rush, lasted a decent amount of time. usually need to shoot five or six but this shit was pretty close to being fire. good to finally see some good shit coming out of p-town.


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Superman
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: Superman
Quantity of Product: 6
Quality of Product: 7
ROA: banged it
Comments: Did my  usual seven, pins and needles, high lasted a good amount of time. Can't wait to get more.


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson

Stamp: State Property
Graphic: Outline of NJ
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Pretty good shit, but there seems to be multiple batches going around so be careful. I think they were all green so there is no way to differentiate them. The bags were kinda light but I would take that over gigantic bags of bunk shit any day.


----------



## ptown dope

newark
tiffany w/car logo, purple
quality 6.5/10
quantity 5/10


----------



## ptown dope

ptown 
state property nj logo, green
quan 5/10
qual 6/10


----------



## SecretWindow

Newark:

Ferrari-Yellow glassine, black lettering 
Graphic-Black Horse
Quality-7/8Best rush around, I have a high tolerance and two bags gets me going, bright white dope
Quantity- 5/6 average size

Fuck You
Graphic-middle finger
Quality-7/8 same as the Ferarri, very sticky and tricky to get out of the bag, great scrapes, tan/brown dope
Quantity-7/8 well above average

Snoop Dog Green lettering 
No graphic
Quality-6 above average light tan flakey dope
Quantity-7/8 nice fat bags

Kiss My AssRed lettering 
Graphic-Lips
Quality-6 same as above light tan flakey dope
Quantity- 6 slightly above average

Bumpy Johnson Green lettering
Graphic- A portrait of Bumpy Johnson
Quality- 7 well above average diesel, dark tan/brown & stickey 
Quantity-7/8 once again fatties

P-Town:

King Kong
Stay Away it's garbage, it's def dope but not worth a penny

Earthquake
Same as the King Kong

New Arrival Red & Green LetteringGraphic-Airplane
Quality-5/6 white flakey dope
Quantity-5 typical for paterson always smaller than Newark diesel

Secret Window Purple lettering
Graphic-A Window
Quality-7/8 Pure white flakey dope
Quantity- 5 same as above on the small side

Sports Center
No graphic
Quality-7/8 Pure white & flakey 
Quantity-5 Typical P-town bag


----------



## untaMe

Bethlehem / Allentown PA

Passion 
says passion in black letters in pink bags
Quality - 5.5/10
quantity - 6/10
I copped these a few days ago right before i left town for a few weeks. Same guy i been dealing with forever, hes a good dude and a real consistent dealer. This d might not be straight up fire knock you on your ass shit but its cheap, good enough to get the job done, and one call and its on its way to you, shit I can't complain. Now once this snow dries up the real fire will start to creep out..


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp:Red and Blue Stars
No Text, Just graphic of stars
Quantity:6
Quality:5
These are pretty good.  It's the first time I've had em, so I can't compare them to the old ones that used to be around.  But I was pleased with them considering all the dookie I've gotten lately.  
Anyone had plain yellow bags in Pburgh? No text, no graphic?


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson

Stamp: 7-Up
Graphic: 7 up logo
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6.5/10
Comments:a bit weak but not terrible


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

Paterson

Superman with a picture of the man of steel in take-off mode above it.
Packaging: Neat and easy to open. 
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: Sniff
Notes: I did 3 and I wasn't able to stand up for about an hour. Real pleased with it.


----------



## misskryss

PATERSON

Name : Quantum Apocalypse.. I believe red.
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: Sniffed


Name: Wolf Man
Quality: 2.0
Quantity: 7
ROA: sniffed.
Comments: Shit sucked. Actually - sold it to a friend to go back down and get a bundle of something different. i'd stay away. KIND OF had a hint taste of like paint thinner or something like that after a minute of sniffing it. when tastes orally could barely taste dope.

Name: Hangover..Purple
Quality: 4
Quantity: 5
ROA: Sniffed

Name: Gucci ... blue with the gucci logo above it.
Quality: 4.5
Quantity: 5/6
ROA: Sniffed.
Comments: I personally was happy to get these again yesterday. Had 'em a while back. Always liked them.  Got a nice dope taste to 'em.


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

*Pittsburgh, PA*


Name: 100% Pure
Color: Green
Graphic: none
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 4/10, 
ROA: IV


----------



## RayRayPIttsburgh

Pittsburgh, PA


Name: Playz
Color: blue
Graphic: none
Quantity: 3/10
Quality: 4/10, 
ROA: IV 

_Please dont answer somebody if they post some shit against the rules. When people answers questions of ppl who ask shit against the rules its jus encouraging them. If you see some shit like that in the future rayray plz report it so us mods can get to it, aight? Thanks 

lacey_


----------



## deaf eye

newark
killer
red
no grafix
quantity 3-4
qua;lity only had 1 bag so i cant be an honest judge  tasted good judging by taste alone somewhere around 3 or 4

newark
green i think
tropicana
couldnt make out the picture maybe an orange i dunno
quantity 3-4
quality 5

newark
showtime
green
quantity 7-8 fat bags fo a change
quality 6
IV and sniffed 

corss eyed nod peace yall

d


----------



## DSine

Paterson, NJ

Name: Confidential
Color: Rainbow
Graphic: None
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6.5/10
ROA: IV


----------



## DSine

Paterson, NJ

Name: Satan
Color: Purple
Graphic: None
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 1/10
ROA: IV

I don't know how good it would be if you were to snort it.  I tried shooting it and it turned into sludge in the cooker.  Waste of time and money if you are trying to shoot it.


----------



## staggerlee

Pittsburgh

Name: Pink bags
color: pink no tape
graphics:none
Quantity: 4
Quality: 6
ROA: IV


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp: Baseball
Quality:6.5
Quantity: 7
Graphic of a Baseball bat 
Im very pleased with these.  If you come across em I'd scoop em up.  I think its funny that a couple of weeks ago I told my main D-boy about this thread and that it even existed.  Now he calls me all the time like "Yo, check  with your internet peoples and see if anybody heard about these ones, or those ones"​


----------



## staggerlee

Pittsburgh 

Name: Yellow bags
Color: yellow no tape
Graphics: none
Quantity: 3
Quality : 6
ROA : IV


----------



## jarettscapo

everyone appreciates your concern, however you don't need to drop to his level and give him a mouthful.  instead, report the posts for us moderators to jump in and edit as soon as possible.  use the pm function in the future if you've got a problem with someone - leftwing

.....*NOW FOR THE REVIEWS (cuz i follow the rules) haha.*

*Hood - PATERSON STAND UP!*
*Stamp -* Superman
*Graphic -* Superman Graphic (him flying with fist out)
*Color -* Red
*Quantity -* 4/10 - Some the bottom fold is half filled, others decent line at the bottom, but dont matter, trust me.
*Quality -* EEEAAASSSYYY 7 prolly higher, this is *CERTIFIED CRACK* nuttin but FIRE
*Notes -* mixed real dark, kinda thick, not clear and dark like iced tea but was still clear after its been sucked thru cotton, PINS N NEEDLES DOPE - finally, its been a while. REAL STRONG RUSH, NICE AND DECENT LEGS. IF U CAN GET IT, GET IT THIS SHIT IS FIRE

*Stamp -* Quantum Apocolypse 
*Graphic -* txt
*Color -* red
*Quantity -* 5/10
*Quality -* 5.5/10
*Notes -* bit above average, real nice, good find, happy wit it.


*Stamp -* Little 80
*Graphic -* txt
*Color -* green
*Quantity -* 5.5-6/10 
*Quality -* 6.5/10
*Notes -* was told it was same as superman, and it really might be, didnt get as much as superman but mixed the same lil thick or w.e but it may be a shade lighter, packed a good punch nice legs and got some pins n needles. all in all some of the BETTER dope around. a real good find.


----------



## Jabberwocky

clb4 - read the god damn fucking rules on page #1 before posting again.  you'll be receiving a formal warning next time.


----------



## deaf eye

newark
green
mambo king
avatar a crown
quantity 3
quality  2
IV 

also got a bag from the same batch
didnt do it yet 

the general
pic of some some army rank stripes
quantity ~ post later
quality ~ post later


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson

Stamp: Little 80 - Green stamp
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Was expecting something better than it was. Fucking garbage. It'll get you off sick though.
ROA: IV

Paterson
Stamp: Earthquake 7.0 - blue stamp
Graphic: a house or something?
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Pretty average D. It had a weird smell to it. 
ROA: snort - had to because I was in Atlantic City and I couldn't get any rigs, forgot the ones I had at home and I didn't want to be sick.

Paterson
Stamp: 2k10 - red
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Pretty average dope. Much better than Little 80.

Paterson
Stamp: Ether - black kinda dark purp
Graphic: Syringe
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: I don't know if my boy stocked up with this shit or he's been getting this stamp from his people but it's the same one from a week or two ago. This shit is fucking dank. If someone has this stamp in Ptown, grab this shit like a fat chick in a doughnut store.

Other: I've been doing dope for a couple of years pretty much every day. I used to IV a year ago but I quit that shit when I moved up here by sniffing it and sticking to sniffing and smoking heroin. It's much easier to withdrawl from heroin (even though it still sucks) when you just sniff/smoke it. I usually sniff/smoke the shit I cop in Jersey unless I get the urge to bang it. So, unless I specifically said I banged the stamp, assume I snorted/smoked it.

Tomorrow im going down to paterson to grab some more green state property and maybe some ether if my boy will pick his phone up. I hear Newark has had some better dope but i've never had anything in Newark better than these Ether bags. Oh yeah, it's hot as hell in paterson right now. Everyone be careful out there. The drug task force they got rolling around there in minivans, suvs, taurus', crown vics, etc.. will scoop your ass up, search you and make you cry. Keep your cool and play it smart!


----------



## gotthenodon

first off i agree w/ the post above...shit in ptown is hot as hell at the moment, i just got back and if u pay attention to whats around u and how ur guy is acting u can tell there's alota shit going on.

*Paterson*
Stamp Name: No Way Out
Graphic: the words "no way out" inside a red street sign. 
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
tolerance: using for the better part of almost 2 yrs. 6-8 bags of good bags to get a nice high going, more if the quality is lower. 
Notes: i got this stuff last week at some point and its definitely good shit, good size. looks like there's a couple of really good bags going around (ether for example), but i dont think ull be disappointed if u stumble upon these.


----------



## NNJprincess

Paterson
Stamp Name: Little 80
Graphic: No graphic 
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
tolerance: using on and off for 12 yrs. 7-8 bags 
Notes: Definately NOT GOOD will get you off e but dont expect to feel it. Would NOT buy again.

Newark
Stamp Name: Rags to Riches
Graphic: Dollar Bill
Quality:5
Quantity:7
ROA:IV
Tolerance: 12 yrs -7-8bags
Notes: The rush is definitely strong and the bags are huge the nod is not the best but you will get one, would buy again


A note on that Killer there are definitely 2 batches going around one that is good almost fire and one that is complete garbage and I got it from the same guy within hours of each other so beware.


----------



## brain103

City: Camden, NJ
Name: 59 Fifty
Color: Blue Bag Black Print in Ziploc
Neatness: who cares honestly but a 8 if i did care
Quantity: 6-7
Quality: Solid 6 maybe even 7
ROA; Sniff Sniff Sniff ...O What a Relief it is

Comments: Good taste, gives awesome drips, got this from an old source contact. As i understand Da Source is not comming back but this shit is a seriously close quality and the best i have found out there since source went down.

City: Camden, NJ
Name: Pain Killer
Color: White Bag Black Print in a tamper proof sealed off bag
Neatness: a 6 (had a good amount trapped in the fold)
Quantity: 5
Quality: 4 tops
ROA; Sniff Sniff Sniff ...O What a Relief it should have been

Comments: this stuff was weak. It wore off way too fast. Even after not using for 3 days and lowering my tolerance took me like 4 bags to get a buzz and 9-10 to get fucked up good

City: Camden, NJ
Name: Cricket
Color: Blue Bag black print a shitty picture of a cricket i guess was intended? in an orange ziploc bag
Neatness: a 5 (was kinda sloppy with shit trapped in folds)
Quantity: 3-4 
Quality: 5-6 tops
ROA; Sniff Sniff Sniff 

Comments: This is hard for me to call. I got it from someone else and some of them were better than others. The first batch i got from this guy were strong a hell but crept up on me. I did like 5-6 bags thinking it was weak then it kicked in strong and it lasted forever...had some real legs to it. I think it varied because it got tampered with. All in all though that 59 Fifty is the shit and i am glad i have that cause i think Source is done.

City: Camden, NJ
Name: BET
Color: Blue Bag black print in a Ziploc bag
Neatness: not real sure
Quantity: not sure didn't try this one my friend did 
Quality: 1 or less from what i heard
ROA; Sniff Sniff Sniff 

Comments: I picked this up for a friend of mine but i did not try it. I have no idea what the quantity was but he told me the quality was shit. Either total garbage or might take 22 bags to get a slight buzz i guess. Don't buy unless you like getting ripped off or want to support Black History Month.


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: Trust Me
Graphic: none
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: I agree with realhoax- these are a solid 5.


----------



## 25homes

hood-Pittsburgh
Stamp-green Geico no logo
Quality-5.5-6 good solid fuel
Quantity-7 nice size
Overall-6.5 good solid fuel mixed good dark looking. Would def get again

Anyone try first 48 red??  Can we get rank on be generals. See them couple posts up no ranking yet?!?


----------



## Khadijah

slackboxed said:


> Other: I've been doing dope for a couple of years pretty much every day. I used to IV a year ago but I quit that shit when I moved up here by sniffing it and sticking to sniffing and smoking heroin. It's much easier to withdrawl from heroin (even though it still sucks) when you just sniff/smoke it. I usually sniff/smoke the shit I cop in Jersey unless I get the urge to bang it. So, unless I specifically said I banged the stamp, assume I snorted/smoked it.



_hey slackboxed, no doubt but just a remminder--Not everybody reads all the posts in here and sometimes new users would not have read the post before they joined. So even tho most ppl will remember, please still post the ROA in every post,  becuz not everyone will remember that you sniff or have even read wat you said here. Many ppl will, but thats the whole idea behind puttin the city name in every post too--Most ppl know for example that Im a paterson girl and any stammp I had got would of been in paterson but not everybody does know me or know that so I would still always post the city name, you feel me? Same shit here...Some heads will know, some wont so for the ones who dont know its important that you post your info everytime even if you feel like you repeatin yourself its necessary to keep everybody as up on shit as possible, the more info u got the better armed u are with knowledge on wat you doin when you cop a certain bag. Thanks yo _


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
dum ass. Red ink no graphic. Dum above ass in thick block letters
quality 2
quantity 7
roa IV
shit sucked. It was real cuz I didn't get sick but you would need so much it would cost a brick worth just to get a decent high


----------



## Khadijah

SecretWindow said:


> Newark:
> 
> Ferrari-Yellow glassine, black lettering
> Graphic-Black Horse
> Quality-7/8Best rush around, I have a high tolerance and two bags gets me going, bright white dope
> Quantity- 5/6 average size
> 
> Fuck You
> Graphic-middle finger
> Quality-7/8 same as the Ferarri, very sticky and tricky to get out of the bag, great scrapes, tan/brown dope
> Quantity-7/8 well above average
> 
> Snoop Dog Green lettering
> No graphic
> Quality-6 above average light tan flakey dope
> Quantity-7/8 nice fat bags
> 
> Kiss My AssRed lettering
> Graphic-Lips
> Quality-6 same as above light tan flakey dope
> Quantity- 6 slightly above average
> 
> Bumpy Johnson Green lettering
> Graphic- A portrait of Bumpy Johnson
> Quality- 7 well above average diesel, dark tan/brown & stickey
> Quantity-7/8 once again fatties
> 
> P-Town:
> 
> King Kong
> Stay Away it's garbage, it's def dope but not worth a penny
> 
> Earthquake
> Same as the King Kong
> 
> New Arrival Red & Green LetteringGraphic-Airplane
> Quality-5/6 white flakey dope
> Quantity-5 typical for paterson always smaller than Newark diesel
> 
> Secret Window Purple lettering
> Graphic-A Window
> Quality-7/8 Pure white flakey dope
> Quantity- 5 same as above on the small side
> 
> Sports Center
> No graphic
> Quality-7/8 Pure white & flakey
> Quantity-5 Typical P-town bag




_Please read our ratings scale. A 8 rated stamp is a rare thing, and you defiantely dont get them all the damn time. If you think you are, you are rating too high. a 7/8 aint just "well above average." You might wanna jus get familiar with the way we rate stamps in here so u can be more in tune with the scale we use. Aint sayin you wrong, just that you bein verrrrry liberal with these high ratings, and judging from that you prolly dont use the same standards as we do in here, and especially since others have rated these bags as lower than you did, Im guesing you just a new(er) user and dont really know the diff. between good an great yet becuz ur tolerance is on the lower side.

I may be wrong and I aint meanin to assume. Just sayin on a hunch. Its important that we all ratin on the same set of standards otherwise the ratinsg dont mean nothing.

Unless a bag is fire fire fire, amazing, knock you on your ass, only gotta do 2 when usually you gotta do 6 type shit, it aint no 8. You rated like every stamp a 8 so i doubt that u getting that many 8's its just that you dont really understand wat a 8 is in this forum so check out our ratings system and give it a try! Welcome to BL and enjoy the stamp thread 
_


----------



## smokestax

Newark"

Stamp: Knockout (Red)
Graphic: 2 boxing gloves
Quality: 7
Quantity: 6.5

best shit ive had in a few weeks, def would cop again

Bronx:

Stamp: Haitti
No graphic just black lettering
Quality: 6
Quantity: 5.5


----------



## jarettscapo

2 batches of Little 80 green stamp going around 
got the real deal then later that night grabbed wat i thought was the same from dif. dude,
completely lighter and a little cloudier than the first one,
was real and had dope, but not much.
shitty stamp was real smudged cud barely read stamp.

supermans are still FIRE AS EVER BABY!


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: The First 48
Graphic: None
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Didn't really care for dis cuz shit was dirtier than hell. Mixed up dirty too. Don't get misled by this, it's real and average D. They're about the same as the good batch of Sleepys pretty much.


Name: C.O.D.
Graphic: None
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 3.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: You'll get a slow creeper rush but it's not that strong. It's real, will get you off sick but you'd have to do a lot to get high. Also these are not those Call Of Dutys that i saw on here earlier. They just say C.O.D. in a lighter blue. They're also in the longer rectangle bag rather than the square typical Jersey bag.


Name: Kicker
Color: White & red
Graphic: A boombox, stereo w/lines coming out from the bass(like Kicker subs i guess)
Quantity: 7/10 (full as hell)
Quality: 8/10 (straight fire, knock u on ur ass almost goto hospital shit like from back in the day, haven't had this in prolly over a year)
Comments: If you find these please watch and do em first and try em to c how u handle them, if u load up too many thinkin they're like da rest of dis garbage itll put you on ur ass and maybe lights out forever, so plz watch!
ROA: IV


----------



## skinnyDog

Brooklyn(all of em)
        CocaCola-red, no graphic
              quality-5
              quantity-6
                 roa-IV
              comments-been doin this stamp forever,and it fell off in a big way last month, but something new, good count, average brown grainy shit,real dark in rig, worth price of admission, finally

        Yankees-red block letters,no graphic
              quality-2
              quantity-5
               roa-IV
                     absolute garbage,also had that strange stimulant cut, wouldn't do it again if i was paid to

         Top Shelf-small black letters, top hat
               quality-8
                quantity-5
                     roa-IV
                   the best dope i've had in months, super fine off white, awesome pins and needles rush, with great lags, my usual 2-3 bag shot had me smoked for 6 hrs, i had to pay attention drivin home, that good!

            Phat Girlz-red letters w/ silohuette of fat girl
                   quality-6
                   quantity-6
                     chunky light beige dope, nice sized bags, with a pleasantly mild rush and decent legs, might have rated higher but the top shelf reminded me what real good diesel was


----------



## high_all_the_time

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: happy birthday
Graphic: just the words "happy bithday"
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 3/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Didn't really care for these got me off sick for now. remind me of the "

seize the day" ones same type of letters on stamp.

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: tiffany
Graphic: car
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Did my normal dose of 6 nice rush with legs. Best shit ive been getting over the past week


----------



## slackboxed

Ok Lacey you're absolutely right. I'll post it from now on it's all gravy. Do you still live in Paterson? I hear you've been clean for awhile too. Congrats!

Aiight here's my stamp of the day:
Paterson
B.O.A - Green stamp
quality 6
quantity 6.5
roa snifffff
other: looks like the same folks packing up the little80 put these out after it. It's got the same ink/style of stamp as the Little80 text. The dope however, is some really good dope. Not quite as fire as those ether stamps a few weeks back but these will put you on your ass I promise! Pick this stamp up you won't be sorry!

Paterson
State Property - Green
Picture of the outline of the state NJ
Quality 5.5
Quantity 5
ROA: snifff
These are pretty decent. I got a few yesterday and I didn't review it. Very neatly packaged but alas they're average good paterson dope. They're not garbage by any means nor are they weak, they're just not the best.


----------



## 25homes

U got me confused u give first 48 a 4 and then continue to say they as good as the red sleepy good batch which was 6-6.5. My boy tellin me Ppl eatin them up but ur ranking really confusing me



PGHSTEELERBOI said:


> Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> Name: The First 48
> Graphic: None
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 4/10
> ROA: IV
> Comments: Didn't really care for dis cuz shit was dirtier than hell. Mixed up dirty too. Don't get misled by this, it's real and average D. They're about the same as the good batch of Sleepys pretty much.
> 
> 
> Name: C.O.D.
> Graphic: None
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 3.5/10
> ROA: IV
> Comments: You'll get a slow creeper rush but it's not that strong. It's real, will get you off sick but you'd have to do a lot to get high. Also these are not those Call Of Dutys that i saw on here earlier. They just say C.O.D. in a lighter blue. They're also in the longer rectangle bag rather than the square typical Jersey bag.
> 
> 
> Name: Kicker
> Color: White & red
> Graphic: A boombox, stereo w/lines coming out from the bass(like Kicker subs i guess)
> Quantity: 7/10 (full as hell)
> Quality: 8/10 (straight fire, knock u on ur ass almost goto hospital shit like from back in the day, haven't had this in prolly over a year)
> Comments: If you find these please watch and do em first and try em to c how u handle them, if u load up too many thinkin they're like da rest of dis garbage itll put you on ur ass and maybe lights out forever, so plz watch!
> ROA: IV


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh Dope*

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: General

Stamp color: red 

Graphic: star in a circle with stripes comin from the circle in red
(looks like an army patch, but for some reason i think the symbol is a navy
symbol. . dont know why, i think i may have seen it before on TV or something

Quantity: 5-6/10

Quality: 5/10

ROA: IV 4

Comments: i decided to take a shot with these(pun intended). they are pretty  good
dude told me they are off the same big man as the blue stamped white bag Outlaw(he had them too and they were decent. he just didnt have as many of them as i wanted)
These are pretty good all around. . decent rush. .  first was a bit of a creeper, but nice. . just did my second shot of 4 when i got home and it hit nice and hard

these are not very clean, but a bit more cleaner then the Outlaw. pretty much the same high, same rush. . .overall they are definately worth a shot

PEACE!!!
Tech


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
D block. Red to blue ink. No graphic
quality 5.5
quantity 6
roa IV
this stuff seems to look and feel just like the therapy stuff I already reviewed so if you liked therapy you will like this stuf
happy with purchase would get again

anyone heard of encore or holiday coming out of P-town??


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

25homes said:


> U got me confused u give first 48 a 4 and then continue to say they as good as the red sleepy good batch which was 6-6.5. My boy tellin me Ppl eatin them up but ur ranking really confusing me




I never gave Sleepys a 6 or 6.5 rating, even the good batch. They were a 5, 5.5 tops (and thats being generous) and i said these First48's are ABOUT the same as the good batch, if you want to be meticulous, i'd say the good sleepys are about a 5 and first48 in my opinion is a 4.5 tops. My boy liked them and thought they were the exact same D and everything. I thought they were lacking just a tiny bit from the good batch of sleepys. Also, i think you're referring to the post that my boy posted on the sleepys along with a couple other bags. If you scroll down 3 posts to his next post (the Mtn. Dew post) you see that he gave his screenname and password to me as he is trying to get clean. Does that help clarify ?


----------



## 25homes

That helps. Just saw a 4 then said like good sleepy that were anywhere from 5-6.5. Just had me unsure if they worth getting

Pittsburgh
Pink bag couple said 95 others had flowers on them in black
Quality-6
Quantity-3
Overall good product just real small

Anyword on ultra power


----------



## jersey_jeeper

Newark, NJ

Name: Kicking Ass
Graphic: Flying Karate Kick
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 8/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Had gotten before, and am now positive there is a identical stamped batch that _barely_ merits a 4/10 - but the current crop I've been getting is true fire, the first of this calibre I've gotten since the drought. I've had to warn people not to exceed their standard minimum dose, and there are still fallouts/heavy nods. 

Newark, NJ

Name: Bodyache
Graphic: Red Lettering
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: -0/10
ROA: IV
Comments: *WARNING!* At least theres truth in advertising; this garbage is most likely crushed up pills that within an hour will cause every joint to hurt and the worst headache of your LIFE while convinced you're going to die. Don't even bother trying it, just flush it down the toilet, or you'll (hopefully) live to regret it. Don't say you weren't warned. .

Newark, NJ

Name: Pink Panther
Graphic: Cartoon Insulation Mascot
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 2/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Had gotten both these prior in Elizabeth, NJ, and they weren't awful, but these two were full of fluffy vitamin cut and didn't even help the sickness. Avoid

Newark, NJ

Name: Monster
Graphic: Squiggly Typeface
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 2/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Had gotten both these prior in Elizabeth, NJ, and they weren't awful, but these two were full of fluffy vitamin cut and didn't even help the sickness. Avoid


----------



## pittd

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name:therapy
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):big to small lettering
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tannish white flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6
ROA: IV,


Stamp name:stop shop
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):a little sign looking thing
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tannish flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:7
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):8.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6.5
ROA: IV,


Stamp name:d block
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):letters 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5
ROA: IV,


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

pittsburgh

outlaws 
blue cursive writing no image
quantity 5
quality 6.5
IV 3 of em. pretty decent rush good high nice legs

they mix up real cloudy and grayish like the love and cherish ones but suck up into pin light brown tea color


other than that the burgh is back baby!!!!
gonna scoop up the stopshops tomorrow and grabbin the sugar hill/paradises(same things diff stamp) tonite. ill post about both tomorrow afternoon..

be safe out there everyone comin off the garbage thats been around to the good ones jus be careful. peace

_please dont post social ish in here thanks yo
lacey_


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

TRUST ME
ROA: Put it up my nose.
Quality: 5.5/10 (I know everyone else rated a 5, but I think they're a little better than straight average).
Quantity: Really inconsistent. Some were a 6/10, others were a 3/10 I'd say.
City: Paterson


----------



## raznaruk138

bronx ny
stamp name : dream land
black ink
roa: sniff
quantity 7/10 huge bags doesnt matter though, whats in them is useless
quality .5/10 not 5 but .5 as in 1/2
comments: total garbage avoid at all costs,worse than that weak ass fent batch last month from there. in fact in my experience avoid anything with black ink from the bronx, have yet to see 1 decent batch with black ink outta there.


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *H & R BLOCK*
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): (None)
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Slightly powdery, light tan to white (a little lighter than average)
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Average -- but non-rippable tape...grr.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):  5/10 Average
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10 Average
ROA: Sniff
Comments: All-around average bags.  I found it to be a good "chaser" -- as in when I do another stamp, then chase with one of these, I get a reeeally nice high.  On their own, they are just about average -- not bad, but not great either.  In all, satisfied enough.  %)


----------



## blowfish joe

*first post!*

hi everybody.  i look forward to contributing and staying within the boundaries of the posted rules.  this is a great resource for harm reduction.

City or state stamp was copped in: newark
Stamp name: blu boy
Stamp Color: blu boy
Stamp Graphic (if any): eagle
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light tan and powdery
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: professional tape job
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: flimsy larger bag.  no rush to speak of.  gunk left behind after mixing awfully cloudy.  these stamps are all over nwk right now.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Newark
Stamp Name: *Purple City* in black
Graphic: City skyline
Consistency: Tannish flaky powder
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
tolerance: Using 2 years, 2-4 bags at a time
Notes: Just about average qualiy diesel, no complaints what so ever.  The tape/stamp job was very professional, and the bags were packed nicely as well.


----------



## ptown dope

State Property (new batch - Same green stamp w/NJ)
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 8/10 
I just did 2 and im feeling NICE! (normally it takes a full bundle, but today this seems ok)
ROA: Insuf
Notes: MY RATING CAN CHANGE AT ANY TIME GIVEN THE FACT THAT I JUST GOT THESE AND I DONT KNOW HOW DURATION IS, etc.

East Orange:
Stamp: Georgia Peach (peach/orange stamp with a picture of a peach)
Quality: 8.5/10 (strongest shit  i EVER had!)
Quantity: 8/10 (some of the fattest bags i ever seen!)

Notes: These were a "one time only" deal, the price was outrageous, but atleast i know why now. I easily pay 5x as much as i normally do per bag for this, it was THAT GOOD!
I wish I had enough to buy a brick because this was the best I EVER HAD!
It was pure, uncut, white chunks. My boy did half of one because he was warned to b careful with IV. Off of half of one his lips turned purple, his face got real pale and he passed out. (he normally does 5-6 bags per dose, IV. He was warned to do only half a bag thru IV, so he did. 20 units of water mixed with half a bag which was fat enough to be considered a full bag anyway. Turned the water to a dark iced tea color mix, with no heat. The rush was so intense, according to him that he started spinning and next thing he remembered was being awoken to ice water in his face)
we got him to wake up by pouring water on his face, and he won't IV this shit anymore.
If u hear of Georgia Peach in the East Orange/ NWK area then GRAB THEM!!!
This is the most exclusive shit i ever seen!


----------



## Junkaround808

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name: therapy
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light tan powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat damn near perfect
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4 
ROA: IV,
got a few of these in a bun. Anyway hard to say how good they were but i dont think they were that good. Shot 2 of these and 2 stop shops. Didnt get that rush or to much of anthing. Got back and banged 4 more stop shops and got a good rush and got high. so thats why i dont think they were as good as the stop shops. my boy did 5 of these also and did have any good to say about them def not the fire they were back then.

Anyone get the sugar hills ? 

A four shot of good d does me good.


City or state stamp was copped in: Pittsburgh
Stamp name:stop shop
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: flakey sticky d really stuck in the bags and smelly
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: avg package light on the stamping
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7 most were fat
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5
ROA: IV
Other comments. Shit mixed weired you could see seperation of the cut was milky . the d lokked like tea. cloged my little pin. had a hard time drawn this shit up. it mixed together fine but wait a min and watch is seperate.
 But these got me high ...
 DID a 4 shot.


----------



## deaf eye

newark
pac man
graphics pacman eating a round thing
quantity 5
quality 6.5
neatness well packaged
IV


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: Wolfman
Graphic: none
Quality: 4/10
Quantity:5/10
Comments: They will suffice if you are sick, which I was, but don't go out of your way to look for them. Get something better if you can. I had a feeling they would suck just cause of that stupid ass name..


----------



## jersey_jeeper

Newark, NJ
Stamp: Top Fuel
Graphic: Block Lettering
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity:7/10
Comments: This is supposedly the new batch that will replace my Kicking Ass - tried one (complimentary) of these out and would definitely buy


----------



## jersey_jeeper

City - Allentown, PA
Name - Top Notch
Color - Blue
Quantity - 4
Quality - 7
ROA - IV

City - Phillipsburg, NJ
Name - Tuna Fish
Color - Red
Quantity - 5 there was a decent amount 
Quality - 2 
ROA - IV
Only had 2 and they barely made me not sick.

City - Easton, PA
Name - Therapy
Color - Red
Quantity - 4
Quality - 3 
ROA - IV
I had 4 of em so I figured I'd do 2.  Barely felt anything, so I did the other 2. not too great IMO.

City - Easton, PA
Name - Bad Habits
Color - Red
Quantity - 4
Quality - 3 
ROA - IV
about the same as Therapy. kinda weak


----------



## Silkcity

Paterson, NJ

Stamp - Chase
Graphic - A circle/ octagon
Quantity - 4/10 
Quality - 8.5/10 fiireee stock up if possible
ROA- IV
Notes- I normally bang around 3 or 4 at first, I poured 3 out into my cap and added water and was shocked to see that it was dark fuckin shit brown almost looked black, to be safe i only filled up about 25 units in my 1cc spike(i would say it was just a bag). Banged it and fell to my knees, it felt like a plane jus fukin hit me, ive been noddin in n out for the past couple hours and usin all my energy to write this*WATCH OUT* Play it safe if you get this shit


----------



## beautifulDisaster

Questions are to be posted after you have posted a review. Read the rules or you will be receiving an infraction. -Thizzer


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

Use the proper format or your post will be deleted, you have until midnight. This is your one and only warning. -Thizzer


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: Brick City
Graphic: I think its a city; some buildings with a road down the middle and clouds in the sky
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Was told I was getting King James but got this instead..its around the same quality though so I'm not really complaining.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Washington Heights*
Stamp Name: Getaway 
Stamp Graphic: 5 red stars above the word "getaway"
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Notes:
i've had this stamp- Getaway- before and it was ok. this time, though, it mixed up _crazy_ dark (dark brown, too dark to really even see through) , the powder was brown (definitely not like the off-white powder i see in ptown all the time, it wasn't even tan really, this shit was brown) and it totally blew me away. i did my usual 8 bags of this shit, stupidly not testing it first, and what followed was one of the more intense rushes of my life. i nodded out minutes later and continued to do so for 3-4 hours after that first shot.

a brick of this batch of Getaway lasted me AT LEAST twice as long as a normal brick would last. i didn't need to take shots as often and i didn't need to use as many bags to get the nodding, dank high i love from dope.

sorry for the long post, but i dont like to give ratings above a 7 unless the shit is worth talking about and in my opinion this is definitely worth talking about. if u got a connect in Washington Heights try to sniff this shit out; it's worth it.


----------



## Tommyboy

Long Island
Stamp Name: Purple City in black
Graphic: city skyline
Consistency: Tannish powder
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 7/10
Neatness: 8/10
ROA: sniffles
tolerance: 3-4 bag 

 Had the same stamp in the fall of 07 and they were a little better quality back then.


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
EZ PASS. Blue ink. No graphic 
quality 5ish. Sorry couldn't really tell but it didn't suck
quantity 7 fat bags
roa- IV

these were worth the trip and price. Just kinda upset that P hasn't had much above average dope coming my way


----------



## high_all_the_time

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name: general
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): the patch symbol for a army general i think

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light tan powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):inconsistent some were average sum were small
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
ROA: IV  

Not much of a rush made me a lil high off a 5 shot...

*snip*


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Drip
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 4
Quality of Product: 2
ROA: banged it
Comments: Stay away, this is garbage! dope sticks to the sides of the bag and needs to be scraped off the sides and after all this work the dope sucks! another shitty batch of dope.  

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Unbelievable
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: a needle on top then the writing under
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 5  
ROA: banged it
Comments: this is just average dope not garbage but not fire at all


----------



## chillz99

city: pittsburgh
Name: yellow bag no stamp/ no logo
Graphic: none
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 6/10
ROA: IV
Comments this was very clean not alot of grit at all and a nice clean high and beutiful warm feeling.

anyone hear of green stop shops??


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Holiday
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 1
ROA: banged it
Comments: more garbage dope from paterson!


----------



## pittd

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name:stop shop 
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):some sign 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:4
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):2
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
ROA: IV,

Got these again today and they were totally different from  y estereday i could tell just by looking at them someone opened them and resealed or something they were so small the ones i got yesterday were the biggest dips i have ever saw. FOR REAL

These are good if you get them untouched


----------



## beautifulDisaster

City or state stamp was copped in: LONG ISLAND
Stamp name: Dream LAnd
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): no stamp

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: whitish light tan chunky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: name was all faded black
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6 decent for LI bags
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
ROA: IV 

Not much of a rush made me a lil high but i took a sub early in the day...but it did mix up into a nice dark ice tea color, I usually do 6 bags first shot but did 3 due to a new dealer....now has anyone heard of "Just Die" from P-Town??


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Needlez2thaNeck said:


> pittsburgh
> 
> other than that the burgh is back baby!!!!
> gonna scoop up the stopshops tomorrow and grabbin the sugar hill/paradises(same things diff stamp) tonite. ill post about both tomorrow afternoon..
> 
> be safe out there everyone comin off the garbage thats been around to the good ones jus be careful. peace
> 
> _please dont post social ish in here thanks yo
> lacey_




needlez - are you saying the paradises are the same as outlawz, or same as stopshops? and if you can, please post a review on them cuz i c u said u were getting them, and i'd much rather get them if they're good than first48's...


Pittsburgh, PA

Name: State Property
Color: White & Red
Graphic: None i think?
Quantity: 4-5/10
Quality: 1.5/10, real but you'd have to do a  brick to feel something. literally.
Comments: Don't buy even if you're sick. Save $ or eat a suboxone.

Name: Hoodoo Voodoo
Color: white & orange
Graphic: some weird lookin voodoo lady
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 2/10 
Comments: (tad bit better than state prop.'s but still almost fake as there's hardly any D in them at all. wouldn't buy if i were sick.)


----------



## stefstefstef

Paterson

Stamp name: MTA
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic:looks like a train to me
Quantity of Product:4
Quality of Product:7
ROA: IV
Comments:for those of you fortunate enough to have gotten your hands on fastlane, life support, 45mm; be on the lookout for MTA. Just as good as the fastlane. Shot five and got pretty fucked up.    Definately some pretty good shit.


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

pittsburgh

SUGAR HILLS
stamp image none just text
color i think black or blue
quantity 5 or average
quality 5

did my normal dose decent rush average buzz. nothin special but def better than whats been around.

steelerboi outlaws and stopshops are 2 completely diff ones.

these sugar hills had some paradises mixed in. they're exactly the same though.


----------



## jake99

Atlantic city area 
Stamp Name:Energizer
Graphic: energizer bunny
Consistency: Tannish powder
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
Neatness: 8/10
ROA: sniffles
tolerance: take subs a lot and on days im using do about a bun a day, 2-3 bags to get high if decent H 

Thought these were around on here awhile ago but not sure if was same ones........better than most crap down by a.c. , not fire but decent diesel which im satisfied with at the moment


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *CALL OF DUTY*
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Helicopter
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Lighter tan than usual, some chunks but kind of powdery.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Average.  Tape rips this time (see comments.)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3.5/10 SKIMPY!
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
ROA: Snifff
Comments:  Had these a couple of weeks ago, think they were better quality before.  I am pretty sure they are different because the consistency is a little different, and plus the tape rips this time -- the last batch had non-ripping tape.  I commented on those that they had something weird in them...I think this new batch is different because I did not notice that with them.  I would take the old ones over these despite the "weird" cut from last time...plus, the very low quantity just adds to my overall dissatisfaction with these.  Not bad, it's real and everything....I'm just over getting all this "just average" dope!  Need a good strong stamp to come my way!!

City or state stamp was copped in:* TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *BLOODY VALENTINE*
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Heart with arrow (same as the person who posted a pic of these previously.)
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Lighter tan than usual...for the most part, these look exactly the same as CALL OF DUTY.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Average.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10
ROA: SNiiiiff
Comments:  All around average.  Better quantity than CALL OF DUTY but otherwise about the same.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Name: B.O.A.
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: None
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7+ bag shots, 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: I would hate to get this dope if I was a user that snorts their shit.  The tiny bit I sniffed, burned and tasted awful. As a general rule of thumb, whenever I purchase a new stamp, whether I have seen it reviewed here or not, I usually do a 3-bag shot to gauge the strength and purity. But with these, my boy who sniffs his bags (30 bags/day), said that he didnt really feel them, so I did my normal 7-bag shot right off the bat. (yea i know thats not the smartest idea). Id have to say I disagree with the few reviews I have seen posted of these bags. Totally average rush accompanied by a very mild euphoria with almost NO LEGS at all. To give these a 5 would be stretching it.

City: PATERSON, NJ 
Stamp Name: LITTLE 80
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: None
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7+ bag shots, 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: This shit was pretty much garbage. Definitely real, but still garbage nonetheless. I read on here that there is 2 batches of this going around. While that may be true, everyone that I know that has tried these agrees that theyre bunk. Would not buy again! 

City: PATERSON, NJ
Stamp Name: STATE PROPERTY
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: Pic of New Jersey
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7+ bag shots, 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: Another totally generic average-quality stamp coming outta Ptown. Everyone seems to be getting these super-fire 6.5/10 to 8.5/10 bags in Paterson. Im not saying that anyone thats posting those numbers is giving bad reviews, im just sayin that im surprised that NONE of my dozen or so connects has ran across any of those paticular stamps recently.  

City: NEWARK, NJ
Stamp Name: RAGS TO RICHES
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: Pic of a dollar bill
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 6.5/10
ROA: Snort
Tolerance/Experience: 7+ bag shots, 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes:These werent bad at all. Because I sniffed these, I was shocked that I even felt them at all, since I fell off the wagon and started bangin again after a 6-year needle hiatus. However, the D had a realy nasty taste/drip. Im not sure if it burned so badly because I havent put anything up my nose in weeks, or if it WAS really that harsh.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

*FIYAAAH in PGH*

PITTSBURGH, PA (CITY OF CHAMPIONS)

NAME: Ring Leader
COLOR: White bag, blue & red multicolor stamp
Graphic: Hoop of fire with man standing behind it w/a cane
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 7/10 (straight fiyahhhh !!)
Texture of dope/consistency: the light beige/just a little tannish color D, dumps out as a pile of crumbs w/few flakes
Comments:  This has been a great week and a bad week. I've gotten some of the shittiest dope ive had this past week along w/some of the best i've had in years......these look legit. just like stamps used to (nicely folded, nice picture, nice stamp job, etc.) Although lately if you get stamps that look legit they usually end up being butt product and the good D has a shitty lookin stamp. this was not the case w/this bag. im thinkin about the rating of a 7 that i gave this bag and i'm thinking i might even bump it up another 1/2 rating. it's got a great rush, pins n needles, and got great legs too. i can't believe i've had 2 fire bags in past week!! i haven't had that many in the past couple months let alone in the same week! If you're in Pittsburgh i would highly recommend picking up Kicker or RingLeaders! Trust me you will not be disappointed by any means! This is the type of D that you should do less of your normal dose because if you did as much as your normal dose it could put you in the hospital or OD'd somewhere. B safe ya'll, peaaaaaaaaaceeee!


----------



## pistolvania15

Pittsburgh, PA----got that gooooooood good coming back around!!!

Name: $$ TRAP FILES
Color: White bag with black print
Graphic: 2 $ symbols above TRAP FILES in a square
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 8/10 (wowwwwww i mean wow best i've seen in ages)
Texture: light beige comes out in crumbs with sum flakes (really nice if you ask me)
ROA:i sniffed 1 and was GONE but i dont have a tolerence my boy usually bangs out 5 did 2 of these and couldnt get him to stay awake!!! or should i say alive!!!


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-general army rank red
Quality-4.5
Quantity-5
Overall-5

Anyone got ultra power??
I'm wit u jerzy phresh I got 10 hookups in burgh can't find dez 7-8 anywhere


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - Parkway South - 3.5 Quality*

*Paterson*
Stamp: Parkway South (black)
Graphic: Curvy road  above words parkway south (black)
_Quality_: 3.5 look elsewhere don't buy
Quantity: 6
Tolerance: 7-8 bags average dope sniffed per dose.
Notes: Very thin guage bags, stamp was a shitty ink that wasnt crisp, kind of runny if you tried to smudge it. Poured out off white powdery with chunks...didnt stick to the bag at all, didn't really have a noticeable 'dope' taste. Wasn't as bad as some of the garbage i've had..not completely fake, will get you off sick and even a lil high..this is just pretty below average - i'd avoid.


----------



## pukingcells

CT - Hartford Area

Stamp: Fedex
Graphic: Airplane
Quality: 6
Quantity: 4
Tolerance: 3 bags iv

Stamp - Tekken
Graphic - chinese writing
Quality - 4
Quantity - 4

This area really sucks for dope.. There's a lot of it out there, but very average and inconsistent. When something good comes around, its gone in 24 hours and never found again.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh
Ultra Power
Stamp- Just ULTRA POWER in neon pink
Count- 5.5
Quality 7/10 no bull shit they gotta be i fucking took a good amount of sub yesterday and alot of stuff here hasnt been doing jack and these gave me a good rush and a clean high

^ also had the neon green 100% PURE and they look like the same dope so same deal


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: Paradise
Graphic: none
Dope/Bag: dark dope mixes up w/few flakes and mostly crumbs, bag is the smaller flimsy as hell shitty bag. Stamp is shitty ink thats smeared or at least can be smeared if you run ur finger across it.
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 5.5/10 
Comments: Great rush. good legs.
ROA: IV


*NOTE**

Sorry you guys aren't finding these 2 bags (kicker & ringleader) i listed. I've been doing dope for a lot of years and know what good dope is. Last "good" bag before these i got was maybe the A+'s ....and before that prolly the multicolored Chevy's...then back in the day type dope such as Pain Killers, AOL's (not america onlines, AOL's), 911's, Spiderman & Spiderman2's, Verizon's ...that type of shit...just to give you guys an understanding of what i believe good D to be. I'm not making it up either. I also have over a dozen different people to call and only 2 of my people out of all of them have had these bags so i could understand why it's hard to find. I usually shoot 5-6 bags at a time at least 3-4x a day. I hope this help clears up the validity of my ratings.


----------



## 25homes

Modnaro said:


> Pittsburgh
> Ultra Power
> Stamp- Just ULTRA POWER in neon pink
> Count- 5.5
> Quality 7/10 no bull shit they gotta be i fucking took a good amount of sub yesterday and alot of stuff here hasnt been doing jack and these gave me a good rush and a clean high
> 
> ^ also had the neon green 100% PURE and they look like the same dope so same deal



Bro was waitin on rank of ultra power. Now u got me confused cause u give them a 7 and say same as 100% pure green which got a 4 in burgh few posts back?!?

Pittsburgh
Stamp-first 48 just writing in red
Quality-5 seem pretty decent but LiL dirty
Quantity-5
Overall-5
Also got 1 ultra power wit these  mixed up ultra power by it self looked good then added first 48 so couldn't tell quality of ultra power
Any word on brick squad?


----------



## Junkaround808

pittsburgh

stamp: sugar hills
Blue stamp
Quality: 5.5-6
Quanity: 5 

Decent D mixed up like the perfect tea mix. 
Got a great rush off of a 4 shot. This is the best d that I have had latley. I would def cop again and grab it if you can its worth it.  

A 4 shot of good dope makes me feel fine.


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-Ultra Power red pinkish no logo
Quality-6 maybe LiL btr depending on legs
Quantity-7 nice and fat
Ovrrall-6.5 decent for shit around burgh

Anything on brick squad


----------



## bkhustle17

City copped in : Pittsburgh
Stamp Name: 100%
Stamp Color: White Bag
Stamp Graphic: blue writing of 100%
Color and Consistency/Texture of product: white and flaky
Quality of Neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat and fat
Quality of product: 2.5-3/10
Quantity of product: 4/10
R O A: IV

I had did a 8 bag shot and didn't get a rush or nothing. I was sick too and all they did was make me feel well that was it, plus didn't even feel fucked up.


----------



## high_all_the_time

City copped in : Pittsburgh
Stamp Name: 100% pure
Stamp Color: green
Quality of product: 5
Quantity of product: 5/10
R O A: IV

Just average a lil better than the generals i had yesterday..


----------



## Tech User

City copped in : Pittsburgh

Stamp Name: Tiffanny

Graphic: car

Stamp Color: red

Quantity of product: 5-6/10

Quality of product: 1

ROA: IV a 3 bag tester

heard these were bad so i got a tester from the boi and what do you know they are. GARBAGE!!

bout to go cop somthin diff in a few, ill report back!


----------



## Steady_Hands

*Paterson*

Stamp : QUANTUM APOCALYPSE

Graphic: none

Stamp Color: red

Quantity of product: 6

Quality of product: 5

ROA: IV 4 at once

These mixed up just like the blue Trust Me, very cloudy gray like, i think its the same exact shizzle as the Trust Mes,           GET TO THE CHOPPA!!


----------



## beautifulDisaster

*City: *NEWARK, NJ
*Stamp Name:* PAY BACK
*Stamp Color*: green
*Stamp Graphic:* just words
*Quality:* 3/10
*Quantity:* 2/10 crazy mad small bags
*Texture:* light light beige powder little chunky, when mixed ,ice tea color from 5 bags
*ROA:* IV
*Tolerance/Experience:* Been doing dope for 14 years on & off, my usual first shot of the day of shit I know is good is 6-7 bags .
*notes:* I was dissapointed in the quality of the dope since Newark has been getting some sick high ratings, so I'm thinking Im getting something muchbetter than my usual P-Town shit....this is a new guy im trying out....and last time we got "call of duty" and it was FIRE....he ran out of course when we went to meet him!!! I did 5 bags of the "pay Back" shit felt NO RUSH at all,just got high regular dope,just got the heavy eye lids and nodded a tiny bit.....


----------



## boxerpuppy1

*Finally!!!*

Finally i've gotton lucky and found gold.

Copped in: New Brunswick/out of P-town
Name: LIFE SUPPORT
Graphi/color: not sure what graphic but red color stamp
Texture: Very light tan, flacky diesel
Quantity: 6
Quality: 6.5-7.0
ROA: up da nose str8 2 da dome
Notes: i seen a post couple pages back stating that if you come across it, grab it cuz deff. good diesel. This is very true. I got it in New brunswick, but my connect said he just got it from Paterson. Im very happy with this find, i had this stamp couple months back(which was very good back then) and deff. the same if not even better now. if you find it, grab it, you wont be dissapointed.

Copped in : New Brunswick/out of P-town
Name: SUPERMAN
Graphic/color: red stamp with superman flying with his fist out
Texture: Very light tan, just off white, flacky diesel
Quantity:6.5
Quality: 7
ROA: up my nose str8 2 da dome
Notes: I agree with "jarettcapo" 100%. This shit is baaaangin!!! My diesel dude told me its the same stuff as "life support". Im not sure but looks like it, but its fokin HOT shit. this stamp is cumin out of Paterson. It took me 1hour to write this post. Im crossed eyeed nodded da fok out. Get this stamp along with "life support". Both are the best stuff i've had in months. Peace out


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a decent nod requires about 3 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1 bag. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: Sugar Hill
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Light-ish Blue
Graphic: None. Just words.
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 6/10 Most were really nice. Easy-open tape.
Quantity: 6/10 A tiny bit more than average size.
Quality: 5.5 - 6/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Did a "one-bag" as a test-shot to make sure they were the same as they were when I had them before. They were the same. Drove home and did a three-bag shot. Got a really really awesome rush and the high following the rush is very very strong. Had some nodding going while sitting here right after doing the three-bag shot. So far its been over 2 hours and I'm still very high. So these have great legs as well.

So all in all. If your dude says he has these. Definitely scoop these up. They are absolutely worth it.

Has anybody heard of "Red Lights?"


----------



## Badfi$h

City: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp Name: *PRADA*
Stamp Color: Purple
Stamp Graphic: Sunglasses
Quality: 8/10 CLOSEST I'E GOTTEN TO FIRE IN A LOOONG TIME!
Quantity: 8/10 PACKED!!  Pretty consistent bag to bag too.  
Neatness:  8/10 Pretty much perfect (maybe perfect but hard to give that 10/10 rating.)  Larger, square bags in good shape, ink neat and professional looking, TAPE RIPS!  %)
Texture: Pretty light colored, whitish/tan, quite flaky (sticks to the bag a little bit!)
ROA: Sniiiifff
Comments:  K so not sure if these are so good because I have been getting average crap until now and my tolerance may have gotten low (I actually want to go and lower my rating of previous bags after trying these) , but I am SO psyched to get these bags!!  2 got me NICE when it usually takes me about 5-6 to get there.  I am going to be bold and stick with my 8 rating because I do believe these are fire.  I will come back to edit if my opinion changes, but for now, I'm going with it!  They smell delicious, taste exactly how they should...I asked for a good stamp and it finally came...thank you dope Gods. %) %) %)

****Just wanted to say, I am still beyond happy with these *PRADA* bags!  Have had others try it who agree with me so I'm standing by my 8/10 FIIIIRE rating!!  If you get these, do less than your normal amount, they are no joke and the bags are packed.****


----------



## Carl Landrover

pukingcells said:


> CT - Hartford Area
> 
> Stamp: Fedex
> Graphic: Airplane
> Quality: 6
> Quantity: 4
> Tolerance: 3 bags iv
> 
> Stamp - Tekken
> Graphic - chinese writing
> Quality - 4
> Quantity - 4
> 
> This area really sucks for dope.. There's a lot of it out there, but very average and inconsistent. When something good comes around, its gone in 24 hours and never found again.



I just posted about the Fedex a few pages back. They were alright. I don't go around Hartford too much, there's A LOT of cops.

I've heard good things about "HBO" bags and "Popcorn" bags, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## digdoug

*PHILADELPHIA, PA*

Stamp name:* THE BEST * (stamped front and back)
Stamp Color: Red 
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Just "THE BEST", stamped front and back
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Brown, very flakey, very very stiff texture I don't usually see. 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Very sloppy stamp, Neat heat sealed baggie
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 3
ROA: sniffed


Stamp name: *MUCH BETTER*
Stamp Color: Black 
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Just "MUCH BETTER"
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off-white powdery/ some flakes, some sticks to the bag 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Pretty neat stamps
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5-7 (some bags are stacked heavy, some are a little lacking)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
ROA: sniffed
Other comments: this batch is about twice as good as the last "Much Better" batch, the last batch was a lot browner while this is much whiter.


Stamp name: *FIRE*
Stamp Color: Black 
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Four small flames above the word FIRE
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Brown powdery/ some flakes, not sticky at all
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Somewhat sloppy
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4
ROA: sniffed
Other comments: this is a different batch of fire than the last one I rated. These FIRE stamps have started to drop off. If you come across it the whiter stuff is better enough than this brown shit to make it worth the hunt.


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-plain yellow Bg no stamp 
Quality-6.5
Quantity-3.5
Overall-5 good D but small


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: Jackpot
Graphic: A pot of gold coins
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: About the same as Wolfman, got it from the same guy. Avoid if you can. I saw the Wolfman rated a 2 on here which I disagree with cuz I actually got a rush from it, but it had NO legs at all..I was torn between giving them a three and a four. The jackpot was a little better if anything cause it lasts longer.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - WARNING!! - Quality: 5*

_*Paterson*_
Stamp: WARNING!! (red font two explanation marks)
Graphic: none
Quality: 5ish (see notes)
Quantity: 4
ROA: iv / sniff
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed of average d per dose
Notes: Sniffed a few to test before tryin to iv (save some mofuggin money)..tasted pretty nice. Decent lookin white powder w/ some flakes/chunks. 

My rating might be a little off cause I didnt sniff enough to get high, wanted to iv 'em. Found out I blow ass at IVing. I did about 5 bags (not all at once..wasnt sure how 8 bags sniffed would translate to iv) and I would register but i was so shakey and shitty at it I doubt most if even half of the shit went where it shoulda went. Pupils were still pinned though, didnt rush or nod but I know thats def prob b/c of my iv skills.

Just wanted to let people know that these are atleast average d and not garbage, they might be rated higher than a 4..doubt any higher than a 5 ish though

Got some green unbelievable stamps w/syringe graphic I am gonna attempt to iv later-if anyone wants to pm me and help feel free haha..


----------



## 25homes

_Yo, this aint the Dark Side yall. Your opinions on heroin use or IV use aint needed here. I understand you are tryna do a good thing,  but this aint the place to be posting nothing like that, period. Private message or email a user if you feel the need to talk to them about their choices using dope, but DO NOT post it in here. This thread IS FOR STAMPS ONLY.....Please remember that, re read the rules if necessary. Social discussion and judgement about peoples habits dont belong here at all. 
_
Pittsburgh
Stamp-good old Afgans again. Same stamp as always green 2 guns
Quality-4
Quantity-5
Overall-ok if u sick that bout it


----------



## raznaruk138

brooklyn
stamp: prime time
graphic:none
quality: 1/10
quantity: 5/10
roa: sniff
tolerance 1 bag of something half decent 

 garbage, will get you off sick for a little, thats about it, no buzz.
from what i am hearing and experiencing nyc dope is best avoided atm, 3 spots in 2 day all total shit.


----------



## Steady_Hands

*Paterson*

Stamp : AMAZING

Graphic: none

Stamp Color: green

Quantity of product: 3-4

Quality of product: 5

ROA: All up in my nasal.

I have to sniff these cuz my vains r shot... really shot...gotta take a long break from shootin.
I snorted 7 bags and was pretty good. i mixed one up tho n it mixed just like the trust mes  n quantum apocalypses, cloudy and gray, don't like the looks of it. O n when i snorted these shits it burnt like a mother fuker, i don't like what its cut w/ but the dope is avarage.


----------



## pittd

City or state stamp was copped inittsburgh
Stamp name:ultra power
Stamp Color:light red or maybe  a lil pink lookin color
Stamp Graphic (if any):just letters saying the name
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:white /tan flakkish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6.5
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):3
ROA: IV

I have no clue what the big deal about these are everyone i klnow keeps sayin ya get these they are the best around.........Not soo for real hey who knows though maybe theres a couple batches going around and everyone elses are fire and mine just suck  .. Just thought id throw it out there for anyone in pitt  dont get all happy about these and get home anxiously awaiting that unexplainable feeeling only to feel blaaaaaaaaah . These are real just junk i think. Hope to get better some day soon? damnit i was really anxious for these and nothing...


----------



## jersey drape

City or state stamp was copped in: newark
Stamp name:money maker
Stamp Color:black text
Stamp Graphic (if any):just letters saying the name
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:white /tan flakkish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
ROA: IV

just did 8 bags, barely felt anything. mixed up cloudy brown

City or state stamp was copped in Newark
Stamp name:Street Fighter
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):just letters saying the name
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:white /tan flakkish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:4
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
ROA: IV

these bags were good a week or so ago, now total shit

City or state stamp was copped in Central NJ
Stamp name:Baseball
Stamp Color:blue
Stamp Graphic (if any):might have had an outline of a ball on it
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:white /tan flakkish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):2
ROA: IV

I don't know what happened, but all the dope seems to have gone to shit. I was getting some great shit and then like that, it was all gone....


----------



## realhoax

*No,"Attn:" NOBODY. This thread aint for you to use as a social chat with other users.*

Paterson 
Gucci. In light blue ink. Graphic - gucci logo Burr!!
Quality. 5
quantity 4 kinda skimp but doable
this stuff is average but does the trick. It's more ave ptown diesel
roa- IV

Holiday. Blue ink. No graphic
quality. 1 if that. Garbage!!
Quan. What's it matter
these seemed like crushed up pills. Mixed up all milky. Stay far away from this crap
Roa- IV

p.s.- Paterson seems to be cracking down on the heroin problem and all the cops are being pushed tO make busts. So be careful out there people, it's open addict season!!   (I have inside info)

_*SNIP*--NO, NO NOT USE THIS THREAD TO POST SOCIAL INFORMATION, PLEASE, I DONT CARE IF THEIR INBOX IS FULL, YOU NEED TO NOT BE PUTTING YOUR PERSONAL SOCIAL BIZNESS OUT ON FRONT STREET IN THIS THREAD, IT IS ABUSE OF THE THREAD AND OTHER USERS BEEN WARNED VERBALLY FOR DOING THE SAME THING A FEW POSTS UP, THIS APPLIES TO EVERYBODY AT ALL TIMES.....COME ON YALL, THIS AINT HARD....

lacey_


----------



## realhoax

Paterson. Sorry forgot one
encore. Brown ink. (maybe just faded black) no graphic
quality 3 
quan. 5
not great. Wouldn't recommend 
roa IV


----------



## stefstefstef

Newark

Stamp name: Street Fighter
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic:two guys boxing
Quantity of Product:6
Quality of Product:4.5
ROA: IV
Comments:i can't make an extremely legit rating for the quality because i'm usually doing 5 or 6 bag shots, only had enough to do a 3bag shot. got an okay rush.


----------



## Solderdoper

Pittsburgh

Stamp name: 100% Pure
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: Writing in green text
Quantity of Product:4
Quality of Product:5-6
ROA: sniff
Not to bad, i havnt done bz in a few weeks so i got pretty rocked on the 1st one. but after that they didnt seem as good. ive found a lot worse in the burgh so im glad these were better, but still nuthin to brag about. if u find em get a few if there isnt anything better around.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - DUMB ASS*

*Paterson*
Stamp: the word DUMB over the word ASS
Quality: 3
Quantity: 6
Neatness: these had that unrippable tape...dead giveaway IMO that shit is gona suck lol..
Notes: brownish tint...poured out somewhat more grainy then usual dope. Nice sized bags but who cares... Shits def real n all, don't taste too strong n dopish, itll get u off sick but i would just say fuck that and buy somethin else lol. luckily i only bought 2 just to get this dudes # n see what was good wit his shit. 2 bags of any dope aint gonna get me high anyway...but im basing this off of smell taste texture and shit


----------



## slackboxed

City copped in : Paterson, NJ

Stamp Name: 100%

Graphic: none

Stamp Color: red

Quantity of product: 5 average qty

Quality of product: 6.5 maybe a 7 to some people

ROA: snifffff
This shit got me right. I had to only do a few bags which is rare since I usually blow down atleast 7-8 bags in a sitting. It's some very decent dope. It's fluffy yet grainy/chunky and its a grayish color. Looks good, smells good, and it gets you right! If you come across these grab em up! I recommend copping these. They're good in my books. These aren't as strong as the 100% from a month ago or so but these are good.


City: Paterson, NJ

Stamp: 10:17
         Brick Squad

Stamp color: red

Stamp graphic: I wrote it like it is on the stamp. The 10:17 is above the Brick Squad.

Quality: 5/10

Quantity: 5/10

Comments: Pretty average diesel. Kind of disappointing for Paterson's usual fire but it's decent. The stamp is very faint and messy, the ink kind of rubs off when you run your finger on it. Avoid these unless you're sick or can't find anything else.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*p-town*

PATERSON

Stamp: UNBELIEVABLE (green font)
Graphic: syringe (above the word unbeleivable)
Quality: 5
Quantity: 5-6 the bags vary but are pretty deece in size
Tolerance: 6-10 bags sniffed of average dope per dose
Notes: These are pretty decent, taste nice, decently fat bags. Slightly above average IMO but I would pick it up cause id rather get high then get nothin lol.

Stamp: Therapy (red font Large to Small lettering)
Graphic: none
Quality: 5
Quantity: 4
Tolerance: 6-10 bags sniffed of average per dose
Notes: reviewed these as a 6 last week. I think this is a new batch..still decent but not quite a 6 anymore.


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: 10:17 Brick Squad
Graphic: none
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Slackboxed- I know you rated these a five, but I honestly think you must've got a batch that was more cut than mine, cause these were really good, probably the best stamp I've gotten in paterson since the Sports Center. I'm not questioning your rating ability at all cuz I've also gotten the 100% (the new one AND the one from like a month ago) and I think your opinions on both are dead on. But this brick squad was some bangin shit, I'm sorry you didn't get the same one I did...


----------



## Khadijah

*THIS IS THE LAST WARNING. 

THIS THREAD AINT FOR POSTERS TO USE AS A LIST OF LOCAL DOPEHEADS TO SEND PRIVATE MESSAGES TO SO THEY CAN "HELP" YOU. 

ADMINS CAN READ ALL PRIVATE MESSAGES, AND MODS DO FIND OUT ABOUT IT WHEN YOU USE THE PM FUNCTION TO ASK OTHER USERS FOR SOURCES OR IF YOU CAN COP OFF THEM.

APPARENTLY SOME FOLKS THINK THAT IT IS OK TO USE PRIVATE MESSAGING AS THEIR OWN PERSONAL DRUG SEEKING SERVICE. THIS IS 100% AGAINST THE RULES, AND IF IT HAPPENS ONE MORE TIME, THIS THREAD IS FINISHED.

DO YOU REALLY WANT TO BE THE ONE WHO GETS THE THREAD CLOSED AGAIN?

YOUR NAME WILL BE POSTED IN THE LARGEST SIZE BOLD RED TEXT THAT THE FORUM WILL ALLOW, SO EVERYONE WILL KNOW WHO RUINED IT FOR EVERYBODY ELSE WHO ACTUALLY KNOW HOW TO FOLLOW THE RULES. 

DONT LET THAT BE YOU.*

and for the record, It dont matter if it aint posted IN this thread. Blatantly PM'ing posters for hookups is just as bad. Its obvious that some people read this thread as a place to find people near by them and then contact them thru PM to "talk", and that is just the same as posting it in the thread.* if this thread is bein used as a drug finding tool instead of wat its supposed to be here for, then it dont need to be on Bluelight since its a liability to the site, and depending on wat decisions we come to, maybe we might have to shut it down PERMANENTLY this time, yes, that might mean NO MORE STAMP THREAD, EVER, so think long and hard before you start PM'ing people askin for hookups. *


----------



## boxerpuppy1

*Great idea*

_EDIT: I know that you just tryin to make the same point as I was, that this thread aint for tryna score dope, and that the clowns doin this is fucking it up for all of us, but please let the mods handle that ish, OK? I aint gonna give you a warning, this is your verbal warning. Thank you for wantin to help-but we got a problem with the off topic shit here, and when you post about it more, its just continuing the attention that should be goin to reviewing stamps. We dont want to be distracting folks with side conversations . I know you was just trying to do a good thing, but in the future, when you see a post that is a problem, please report it and let a mod handle it and dont respond to it, in this case, even tho you were agreeing with me, the best thing you can do is just keep postin reviews and doing wat the thread is here for, so we can all focus on the point and let the other shit be done with . Thanks for tryin to help, tho.


lacey_


----------



## boxerpuppy1

now, this is what this thread is suppose to be used for.

Copped in: Central, NJ

Stamp name: Tuff Guy
Stamp color: Blue
Stamp graphic: "TG" with tuff guy underneath
Neatness/color: very neat packed, very fine powdery tan diesel
Quantity: 3
Quality: 3
ROA: Nasal
Notes: did NOT care much for this stuff, was cut with alot of different vitamins. would NOT get again. Was very cheap(i guess the 1st sigh of bad diesel) and got only 5 bags. Stay clear of it


----------



## Junkaround808

pittsburgh

WARNING FAKE BAGS COULD CAUSE SERIOUS HARM EVEN DEATH !!!


*specific location info SNIPPED* *NO, FUCKIN NO, NO , NO AND NO! READ THE RULES. THE LOCATION OTHER THAN THE CITY NAME AINT ALLOWED, EVER. YOU CANNOT POST THE LOCATION OF ANY KIND, AND THIS IS ABUNTANTLY CLEAR IN THE RULES. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU SOMEHOW THOUGHT THAT IT WAS COOL TO POST MORE SPECIFIC INFORMATION THAN THAT, BUT IT AINT, AND THIS THREAD IS ON THE FAST TRACK TO THE THREAD GRAVEYARD IF YALL KEEP THIS UP. 

READ THE RULES OF THIS THREAD, AND DONT POST AGAIN UNTIL YOU HAVE READ THE *ENTIRE* THING AND UNDERSTAND THEM COMPLETELY. ONE MORE TIME: NO LOCATION OF ANY KIND, AT ALL, EVER, IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM, NO-FUCKIN-THING ABOUT THE LOCATION, PERIOD, IS ALLOWED, EXCEPT THE CITY NAME. IS THAT CLEAR YO???
*

SKINNY PLAIN PINK BAGS WITH CLEAR TAPE HARD TO OPEN DOES NOT TEAR.

These look the same as the ones that have been around. 
There is a very fine grainy powder off white in color. This powder is deceving !!!
When combined in water it gets very clumpy some red dots appear in the mixture that never mixes up.  If you apply heat the red dots melt. Then the mixture turns to this nasty redish color. So please stay away if you see these !!

Everyone be safe out there always try and use your best judgement, when something doesnt feel right it usually isnt.


----------



## ptown dope

Paterson
Stamp:Amazing (green)
Quality: 5/10 (not bad, not fire....avg)
Quantity: 5/10 (so far seems to be all consistant)
Notes: Just snorted 3 bags to test it, and i am feeling much better than i did 30 min ago.
So it seems to be good shit. 
My rating can change at any time.


----------



## ptown dope

Junkaround808 said:


> pittsburgh
> 
> WARNING FAKE BAGS COULD CAUSE SERIOUS HARM EVEN DEATH !!!
> *
> *specific location info SNIPPED* NO, FUCKING NO, NO ,  NO AND NO! READ THE RULES. THE LOCATION OTHER THAN THE CITY NAME AINT ALLOWED, EVER. YOU CANNOT POST THE LOCATION OF ANY KIND, AND THIS IS ABUNTANTLY CLEAR IN THE RULES.  I DONT KNOW WHY YOU SOMEHOW THOUGHT THAT IT WAS COOL TO POST MORE SPECIFIC INFORMATION THAN THAT, BUT IT AINT, AND THIS THREAD IS ON THE FAST TRACK TO THE THREAD GRAVEYARD IF YALL KEEP THIS UP.*
> 
> SKINNY PLAIN PINK BAGS WITH CLEAR TAPE HARD TO OPEN DOES NOT TEAR.
> 
> These look the same as the ones that have been around.
> There is a very fine grainy powder off white in color. This powder is deceving !!!
> When combined in water it gets very clumpy some red dots appear in the mixture that never mixes up.  If you apply heat the red dots melt. Then the mixture turns to this nasty redish color. So please stay away if you see these !!
> 
> Everyone be safe out there always try and use your best judgement, when something doesnt feel right it usually isnt.



_*snip * Yo, do you remember the part in the rules where it say that this aint the Ghetto Gossip 411 thread?
_

I remember i sniffed up 2-3 cuz i did it without looking at them... and it was so nasty i blew my nose instantly cuz i knew it was fake!
i blew out a reddish pink and my nose felt as if it was never gonna go back to normal!

_
*snip again* Especially this--WHY WOULD YOU POST THIS INFORMATION ON A OPEN FORUM??? NOBODY NEEDS TO KNOW THIS!  Comeon yo, common sense! THIS THREAD IS FOR STAMP REVIEWS, NOT HOOD NEWS, AND ESPECIALLY NOT POSTING IDENTIFYING INFORMATION AND INITIALS ABOUT YOUR EX DEALER!! REMEMBER THAT FOLKS!
_

Be safe ppl, and REMEMBER! DO NOT put anything in ur body that appears to not look right, it isnt worth the future health complications....
if it aint right, dump it and take it as a loss.

@stuckinaloop: I CANT BELIEVE U GOT PARKWAY SOUTH!!!! Those were a classic throwback stamp from atleast 10 yrs ago!!! I remember Parkway South (red stamp) used to be the BEST dope around and everyone had it back then!_

*snip again...*
And why are you reviewing bags from like 10 years ago yo? That aint helping nobody here. Its irrelevant. Also irrelevant was your rant about how dope was better back in the day, we know yo- I aint trying to be a dick but yo, you managed to break a few rules just in one post here--Wats going on? Ive talked to you before and you didnt have this problem and seemed clear on the rules and you been a good poster--wat the deal is here? Check your PM's for more info. Please dont respond in the thread tho, so we can stay on topic.

lacey_


----------



## Steady_Hands

*Paterson*

Stamp : TRUST ME

Graphic: none

Stamp Color: blue

Quantity of product: 5

Quality of product: 5

ROA: Inter nasal.   Tolerance: IV 3-5 bags Snort 5-8 bags (at once depending on quality) 


Same as last week when i got em, i snort now cause im takin a bootin break... these don't burn as much as the amazing's. Average dope.


----------



## deaf eye

newark
color black
KILLER
quanity -5
quality 6
packaging i guess im only gunna rate the packaging is if its fucked up
or theres something weird about it
other than that fuck rating it it came in your everyday stamp 


got pac mans too but i rated them a few days ago on here
will do another rating if its any different which i doubt


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a decent nod requires about 3 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1 bag. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *Street Fighter*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: Two guys fighting.
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 6/10 Most were really nice. Easy-open tape.
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: I read a lot of reviews on here saying these were garbage. Was hesitant to get them but my boy said he got them and they were pretty good, and he wouldn't lie to me about the quality of a bag. I'm saying they're a solid 5 possible 5.5. Just all around average dope. Especially for this very long run of garbage around The 'Burgh lately.

P.S. - Thanks Lacey for posting this up. And I agree as I'm sure _everybody_ else that participates in this thread agrees as well. This is the most valuable thread anywhere on the internet as far as harm-reduction goes. And it is also a very valuable resource to keep us all from wasting our money on bunk diesel. Especially cause when you get bad bags, who knows what is really in them. Fake bags could very easily be made my somebody that has no clue what they're doing and one shot could kill you. And I'm sure for all of us that stick to the rules are tired of getting messages from people wanting to "hook-up" or "hang out" or "meet up to strike a deal." And really, to anybody that is sending these kind of PMs. None of us are stupid enough to ever meet up with any of you anyways. Sorry I'm rambling. </rant>


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson*

Paterson

Stamp: Gotham City (black font)
Graphic: none
Quality: 6
Quantity: 4 (ok but some were small).
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed per dose
notes: nice lookin d...tasted strong, 8 of these had me nicee. I dont know if this is fromthe same peple who had the old ones out...i remember there bein a bat graphic or something, either way shit was surprisingly above average instead of fake (which i told my friend it'd prob be).


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Newark

Stamp: 100% 
Graphic: none
Quality: 4.5-5
Quantity: 5
Tolerance: 8-10 bags a day, IV'd of decent quality
notes: Barely average, will get you off sick.  Did a four bag shot and barely got any rush.  2 bags of what i have now gives me a decent rush.  Definitely real, but not worth seeking out.


----------



## boxerpuppy1

NEWARK

Stamp: Advil Pm
Graphic: None
Color: Green
Packaging/Texture: Very neat, easy 2 open. Light brown powdery diesel
Quantity: 5
Quality: 3
ROA: Nasal
Notes: Just got back from Newark (1st time actually going there 2 cop) some addict told me he can get me the best shit around. I figured since he does it, hes NOT gonna get me garbage. What a big mistake that ended up being. It was by far the best. Never going back ever again since i have 2 stamps in front of me: Superman and Life Support: which are both a 7. I guess im looking 4 dat 10!!! haha lol


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: Dirty Money
Graphic: Some $'s and a bag of money or something of the such
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 4.5/10
Comments: Average D

Name: YELLOW BAGS - NO NAME
Graphic: none
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 4/10
Texture/Color of D: brown as hell, some chunks, lots of grains, very dirty
Comments: Dirty as fuck, got all kinds of shit if you're not careful that you'll suck up into your pt. - i wouldn't buy it again just because of the dirtyness...


----------



## Go_big_or_go_home

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark
Stamp name:black cat
Stamp Color: black
Stamp Graphic (if any): cat head
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5
ROA: IV

not bad stuff.  Did my usual 4 and was pretty high for a while


----------



## Khadijah

*Yo, I aint sure if yall realize just how close yall are to never having this thread to look for your stamps in again.

We made this thread on the condition that it is one more chance to redeem the shitty behavior of the past one. The last thread ended up destroyed by peoples ignorance, refusal to read or follow the rules, and straight up retardedness, no other way to put it. This thread was goin great for some time, but on the last page i have had to make alot of edits, and i been seeing some problems that reminds me all too much of the last thread and how it ended up. Ima post a couple things to "REMIND" yall of, so hopefully we aint got to end this thread the same way the last one did.*


*1. POSTING PRICES AINT ALLOWED.*

*2. POSTING ANY LOCATION OTHER THAN THE NAME OF THE CITY AINT ALLOWED.*
*THIS MEANS THAT ZIP CODES, TELEPHONE AREA CODES, LANDMARKS NEARBY, NEIGHBORHOOD NAMES, STREET NAMES OR CORNERS, BUILDING NAMES, PROJECT NAMES, "THE SPOT NEAR BY THE HIGHWAY" OR "BY THE CHINESE PLACE" OR "DOWNTOWN" -- ALL NOT ALLOWED. ANYTHING AT ALL THAT AINT THE CITY NAME IS FORBIDDEN. EVEN IF YOU THINK YOU ARE BEING TOO VAGUE OR GENERAL SO THAT ONLY PEOPLE WHO ALREADY KNOW WOULD KNOW WAT U TALKING ABOUT -- IT DONT MATTER. THE CITY NAME OR STATE IS THE ONLY LOCATION THAT WILL EVER BE ALLOWED, AT ALL, NO MATTER WAT, SO DONT FORGET IT.
*

*3. NO SOURCING!!! *
*Here is a definition of sourcing for yall who seem a lil confused. Sourcing aint gotta be obvious. Sometimes it is less blatant, but it is still sourcing just the same. It might be as simple as asking for someone to PM you becuz you "new to the area." Even if you dont source in the thread, and instead ask in a Private Message, you will get punished for it and it will get treated exactly the same as if it got posted in the thread. (If you recieve a PM like this, FWD it to me or any other DC mod.)

(Please click here for the COMPLETE DEFINITION OF SOURCING if you need a very precise explanation to understand it)**


NSFW: 




Sourcing takes many forms, even shit like posting info about your area being dry and not havin no dealers like a poster did recently. Writing about how people near you is willing to pay XX amount per bag becuz dope is so rare and anybody who came there would make mad bank is against the rules. Postin hints about how you lost your regular dealer, and now you cant find shit, is sourcing. Sourcing might be subtle or straight up out in the open, but no matter wat kind it is, it aint allowed here, period. Its the most serious offense you can commit in this thread, and if it keeps happening, it just might end up gettin this thread closed PERMANENTLY. Please consider that when you post, and before you send a "private" message to someone from this thread lookin for a connect--it could be you that ruins it all for everybody.




When it becomes clear to us that people is abusing the thread and using it as a local directory of junkies to try and score from, that means that the thread aint being used for its intended purpose. And if yall aint gonna use it for wat its suppose to be used for, then I guess we dont need to have it. If people gonna use it to try and cop from each other, then it aint serving its purpose and its a very negative thing that we absolutely do not want on our site. 

Remember yall--If you want to talk to local people from your area, chat on AIM. Get off the site. Wat you do on your own time aint our concern. But anything that goes on here, in the thread, or in PM's, IS, and will effect the security of this threads future.*

*4. THIS THREAD AINT FOR SOCIAL DISCUSSION, EVEN IF SOMEBODY CANNOT PM YET OR THEIR PM BOX IS FULL. **

If you know someone IRL and they post in the thread so you know they will see your post, and you lost their number, it aint OK to say "Hey jerseydiesel973 give me a call i lost your #." If you been talking to a member in PM's and their box is full, it aint OK to post a note to them in here reminding them to delete some messages so yall can keep talkin. IF you get a PM but you a greenlighter and cant PM them  back yet, it aint OK to write back in this thread and tell them that you didnt reply cuz you still cant send PM's yet. *
*
5. WE DONT NEED TO KNOW NOTHING ABOUT YOUR DEALER, OR WAT IS GOING ON , ON YOUR DOPE BLOCK. 

postin about how you used to cop from the dealer that got shot by a local rival is totally unnecessary. givin initials of the names of dealers (which been done before a few times in here) is also not allowed, and just dumb as hell anyways. Sayin shit like "Hey, it looks like me and you both get the same  bags everyday, you prolly cop in the same spot that I do, does your guys name start with "G" ?" is off limits, and against our rules. Not only is it against the rules, but its just straight stupid! I cant for the life of me figure out why anybody would ever think some ish like that belong in this thread? Its self-snitching, foolish as hell. Use your head, protect yourself, keep your personal information private, where it belongs, not for the world to see. It aint nobodyz bizness but yours, keep it that way. ALL WE CARE ABOUT IS THE STAMPS YOU GET, NOT WHO YOU GET THEM FROM.
*
*
6- WHEN YOU SEE A PROBLEM POST THAT VIOLATES ANY OF THESE RULES, PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO IT OR QUOTE IT--JUST USE THE REPORT FUNCTION AND THAT WAY US MODS CAN GET TO IT ASAP. 

Replyin, quotin, or flaming the rule breakin poster only draws more attention to the off topic problem post and distracts us from our purpose. When a bad post comes up, please just report it and move on, a mod will take care of it. we dont need to waste time or energy by adding to the problem and turning it into a litte digital smack down instead of dropping it and gettin back to bizness. reporting problem posts helps us mods out way more than trying to help us by flaming a person who breaks the rules, even tho we appreciate the intent, it is much better to just report it and let us get it dealt with so we can keep the thread runnin smooth.
*
_*
That should be a quick reminder of the rules for any of yall who seem to have "forgot"......How ever, that AINT a substitute for the actual rules. Please go back and re read the REAL RULES in the FIRST POST of this thread, tho, if you been edited or warned recently, becuz obviously there is something you been missing if you runnin into problems like these.

Once again--THIS THREAD IS A PRIVELEGE. IF YALL ABUSE THAT PRIVELEGE, IT AINT GONNA BE AVAILABLE TO YOU NO MORE. I KNOW NOBODY WANT THAT TO HAPPEN, BUT IF YOU WANNA AVOID IT, MAN THE FUCK UP AND PAY ATTENTION TO THE RULES AND FOLLOW THEM TO A "T" AT ALL TIMES! THIS AINT NEGOTIABLE--YALL SLIPPIN, AND IN THE PAST FEW PAGES ITS LIKE ALL THE HARD WORK AND DEDICATION TO BEING "GOOD" THAT EVERYBODY SWORE UP AND DOWN LAST TIME, HAS JUST WENT TO SHIT AGAIN. DONT START SLIPPIN NOW THAT SHIT IS BACK TO HOW IT WAS. THE MODS IS STILL WATCHIN YALL LIKE HAWKS, AND THE RULES IS STILL IN PLACE, AND THE "ZERO TOLERANCE" POLICY IS STILL IN EFFECT-NO MORE SECOND THIRD AND FOURTH TRIES. STAY ON POINT, OR RISK LOSIN THIS THREAD--ITS UP TO YALL SO DO WAT YOU GOTTA DO , TO MAKE SURE THAT DONT HAPPEN. IM SURE THAT YALL CAN DO IT, BUT JUST STOP BEIN LAZY AND FORGETTIN HOW ITS DONE. PAY ATTENTION AND IT WONT BE HARD AT ALL, IM SURE........COME ON FOLKS, TIME TO STOP MESSIN AROUND.*_


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: SHOGUN
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: None
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H (opiates).
Notes: My friends who snorted these say that they burned like hell, similar to how the RAGS TO RICHES burned and irritated the sinuses. They were also coughing alot from the drip being so very harsh. I IV'd mine so I luckily didn't have to experience any of those symptoms. After doing HARDBALL for the last 10 days straight, I feel like im spoiled because nothing I've tried since has matched the high or rush I get from with those. These were definitely not bad though. My biggest complaint is that there are NO LEGS whatsoever. 

Its HOT ta death out there rite now people! Watch ya selves! -J. Phresh


----------



## yo_bot

i don't mind a little side talk as long as it's relivant but the constant mod/schtick and newbs and peeps just asking about stamps that nobody has had is lame and the steady stream of warnings really just keeps pissing me off and this thread has gone to shit and ain't wha it once was. i feel it is valuable but i hasn't been fun lately so close it i don't give a fuck. i'm ired of having the threat of it being closed looming constantly. that's how i feel, yo.

SWEET DREAMS with some kind of graphic, not ssure what though.
southern central PA
quality 3 of 10- dirty cut
size anywhere from 2-6, differs...
packing ink is heavy and dark bag/taping is always overlapping, shit is annoying

TAKE OVER looks like a graphic of a global map
SC PA (southern central pennsylvania)
quality 4 of 10 less cut mostly all disolves
quantity 4 of 10 lacking...
packaging similar to the previous bag i reviewed

MONSTER
SC PA
quality 6 of 10 sometimes this shit is fire and you'll get what appears to be the same bag/stamp/product and it's average or below, always up and down with the quality from what i hear but it's been good the times i got it
quantity 7 of 10 FAT bags
packaging big wide bags packed nice and easy to open, ink is light blue


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a decent nod requires about 3 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1 bag. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *Good Work*
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: "Good" over "Work" inside of a small square. Font was really tiny.
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 4/10 The packaging was nice. I'm giving a 4 because it was the kind of tape you can't rip easily.
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These were pretty good. I'll give them a solid 5. Just basic average stuff. A three-bag shot got me where I wanted to be. Was worth the buy.


----------



## Khadijah

yo_bot said:


> i don't mind a little side talk as long as it's relivant but the constant mod/schtick and newbs and peeps just asking about stamps that nobody has had is lame and the steady stream of warnings really just keeps pissing me off and this thread has gone to shit and ain't wha it once was. i feel it is valuable but i hasn't been fun lately so close it i don't give a fuck. i'm ired of having the threat of it being closed looming constantly. that's how i feel, yo.



Yea, I agree that it aint been fun lately. But the thread aint really here to be fun yo just to be devils advocate....its here to give information about stamps....we got lots of social thread and other dope thread. But I do know wat you mean. The stamp thread used to be a place where users could chill at and bulshit with each other and didnt need someone to tell us wat was too far off topic and wat was reasonable. We knew wat was shady to post and didnt post it, and there wasnt no problems with sourcing and shit for the mos part, becuz originally it was long time junkies with plenty of connects who copped shit and shared the info , not newjacks lookin for hookups who dont know shit about dope and use the thread for other reasons than its here for.  It was chill, and it worked, becuz people had common fuckin sense, and knew wat was ok to post and wat wasnt, and didnt need to be fuckin told every 2 seconds.

Nowadays, its like nobody understands shit unless you spell it out for them. At the way it is now, its either like this, or no thread at all, becuz there has been soooo much problems and so much controversy behind this thread, at one time some of the sr. staff members suggested that we completely close it forever and not even  have it at all becuz it created too much problems. but me and lots of others defended it.

But, becuz of all that and the constant bullshit, people who dont comprehend simple ideas of wat is and aint cool to post in here without it bein outlined to the last detail, its all business like and strict. I dont like it like this either, I enjoyed the older threads esp. when I was still using and posting everyday and we would all talk to each other and share information without gettin out of line and everything was all good. But now, becuz so many ppl aint capable of doin that, we got to have strict rules that explicitly spells out wat is and aint allowed. People started postin inappropriate off topic shit becuz they seen others posting offtopic shit that WAS ok to post, and they couldnt tell the difference, so we had to make it be no off topic at all since ppl was not capable of tellin the difference. Its sad that it got to work for the lowest common denominator , but thats the way it is now if we want to still have this resource. 

Just for the record, tho-The main rules is still all the same, and people only gets warnings becuz of violating those. No sourcing, no locations, and no prices have ALWAYS been rules of the thread, and people got warnings for violatin those since the beginning of the thread, too. its just that way less ppl ever broke the rules then becuz they had half a brain, but now there seems to be so many people that find this thread and manage to fuck up in every way within 4 posts, that you see all these warnings and shit. Im sorry u feel like that yobot, and usually a post like yours would get un approved ,but you a long time poster in this thread and I know you understand wat its about, Ima leave your post for everyone to see and reply in the thread becuz I am sure that alot of the "old schoolers" that was around since the very first version of this thread like me and u and many others, also feels the same way. Its sad to me that we cant have the same atmosphere we  used to  but its still important that the info gets out there becuz the main purpose of this thread always been harm reduction, and not the dopehead social, u know? I am really tryin to make it so we CAN keep this thread, even if it aint "fun", even if it aint for nothin else but to be able to keep the info out there and keep people safe. I hope you dont stop posting just becuz of that, becuz we have lost lots of our best posters since the last few versions of this thread for the same reason, and it sucks to see the people who actually know wat they are doing leave the thread-it just makes it that much easier for the ones who dont to take over... To you and all the posters who been around since the beginning of the idea of a stamp thread--Please stick around and help improve this place instead of leave out of frustration. we need ppl like u to help keep this thread half way decent and maybe some of these newjacks can learn from u and make it better...


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

*Paterson/P-Town*

B.O.A.
Quantity: 4/10
Packaging: Neat
Quality: 5/10

Dunking Donuts Picture of a Donut above it.
Quantity: 5/10
Packaging: Eh it's alright
Quality: 2/10
Notes: This is garbage I had the shits coming on and did one of these. All it did was make my nose run a lot, my eyes water up, and had me almost shit my pants while I was trying to entertain my 2 lady friends

UNBELIEVABLE Picture of a syringe above it
Quantity: 5/10
Packaging: Could be better
Quality: 5/10
Notes: Very average stuff. Not bad, but not good.

All administered via NOSE


----------



## Khadijah

Wat do you mean when you say not bad but not good? a 5 is perfectly respectable dope. Did you mean not great? like nothin special...Cuz "good" is pretty much the definition of a 5/average rating. Id be happy to get a 5, i mean it aint nothing great or special but regular good old decent normal diesel aint bad....Just curious, not tryin to correct you or nothing. I just like to find out exactly wat ppl mean when they do their ratings, becuz its important to understand the difference between your 5 and my 5--the ratins could be 2 different things depending on the person which is why we try to get as much info as possible so that we can make the rating scale as good as it can be. It was prob. ur wording tho..not bad and not good usually means it aint bad but it aint nothin to write home about neither....but if it wasnt "good", it wouldnt be worth a 5 rating-u feel me? Anyways, thanks for the ratings im interested to see ur response.


----------



## boxerpuppy1

Central, NJ

Name: "Best I Ever Had"
color: white bags/ green writting
Quantity: 5
Quality:  5
ROA: Nasal
Notes: All around average stuff. Did 2 bags and got me off "e".  would get it again.


----------



## bluephishin

City: Paterson, NJ

Stamp: 10:17
Brick Squad

Stamp color: red

Stamp graphic: I wrote it like it is on the stamp. The 10:17 is above the Brick Squad.

Quality: 5/10

Quantity: 5/10

Comments: friend who ivs liked it, completely solid product, but as a sniffer i got to say its cut with that shit that slightly numbs your tounge and burns like all hell, been told its rat poison, dunno if i believe that


----------



## beautifulDisaster

*City or state stamp was copped in*: *NEWARK*
*Stamp name:* CALL OF DUTY
*Stamp Color: **Rainbow*
*Stamp Graphic: *Black Military Helicopter
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*Light tan
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *At home shitty tape-easy to open
*Quantity of Product:*6.5
*Quality of Product :* 7.5 FIREEEEEEE
*ROA*:BANG
*Notes:*I  have been using on and off for 14 years ,lately im used to getting quality of bags equal to a 5 6 the most.....This shit I did 4 bags (my usual first shot is a 6-7 shot) 4 bags and I got a GOOD nod....not such a great rush but after a few minutes your in Dope heaven!! Would STOCK up on these if you find them, they are SO WORTH the price! Right now im struggling to keep my eyes open long enough to write this review for you guys....BEST I've had in a while!!!


----------



## Steady_Hands

*Paterson*

Stamp : _State Property_

Graphic: Outline of New Jersey

Stamp Color: Green

Quantity of product: 5-6

Quality of product: 5

ROA: IV'd 5 got nice rush. I said i was takin a break from bootin but i just couldn't help myself.

Tolerance: IV 3-5 bags Snort 5-8 bags (at once depending on quality)

*that's not what this thread is for, post that type of stuff in BDD. This is your one and only warning -thizzer*


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

To Beautiful Disaster: An 8.5 should be some of the best dope you ever had, not just the best dope you've had in a while! And giving bags a 8.5 quality rating that by your own admission didn't even give you a good rush?!? Whats up with that?! The rush that you get from 7/10 diesel should straight knock you on your ass, let alone some 8.5 type shit!! By your description of the high it sounds like you meant a solid 6, maybe a 6.5  I'm not knockin you, im just sayin. Anyways...

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: BRICK CITY
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: can't make the graphic out
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Everything in Ptown is average at best right now! I haven't gotten dope in Paterson that was better than a 5, in what seems like forever now! I shouldn't have to do a bundle in a shot to get high. I Did 10 bags of this BRICK CITY in one shot and felt as if I had done 5-6 bags of the HARDBALL I've been getting! Thats f*cking ridiculous if you ask me! Wheres the goddamn fire at!?!


----------



## jake99

City : plesantvill nj  (bet you never heard of it ) 
Stamp  : * energizer*pic      energizer bunnyy
quality       6/10 
quanity  5/ 10 
tolerance :      about 7-8 bags a day 
ROA   up the nostril 
bag color   white        stamp color     black 
comments:     wonder if this stuff is from north jerzy ,because it better than most of the atlanticy city garbage ............glad its been around a minute


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Top Model
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: a outline of a model with top model written under it
Quantity of Product: 7
Quality of Product: 6
ROA: banged it
Comments: a step above standard dope. definitely good worth looking for

*Paterson*

Stamp name: Elmo's World
Stamp Color: Blue in a bright Red bag
Stamp Graphic: Elmo's written on top. under that a pic of elmo's face, under that the word World.
Quantity of Product: 7
Quality of Product: 7
ROA: banged it
Comments: Bright Red bag almost dark pink. This is GREAT dope! never seen Red bags before thought it was fake but boy was i wrong. this is what i have been waiting for!


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

lacey k said:


> Wat do you mean when you say not bad but not good? a 5 is perfectly respectable dope. Did you mean not great? like nothin special...Cuz "good" is pretty much the definition of a 5/average rating. Id be happy to get a 5, i mean it aint nothing great or special but regular good old decent normal diesel aint bad....Just curious, not tryin to correct you or nothing. I just like to find out exactly wat ppl mean when they do their ratings, becuz its important to understand the difference between your 5 and my 5--the ratins could be 2 different things depending on the person which is why we try to get as much info as possible so that we can make the rating scale as good as it can be. It was prob. ur wording tho..not bad and not good usually means it aint bad but it aint nothin to write home about neither....but if it wasnt "good", it wouldnt be worth a 5 rating-u feel me? Anyways, thanks for the ratings im interested to see ur response.



It was respectable for sure. I meant it wasn't great, yeah. A 5 out of 10 is just plain average though right? I mean, I read the ratings scale thing, and the stuff works as it's supposed to. It just takes a few to get that noddy on, feel me?

*Paterson*
Stamp: Brick City Picture of a city block with a road running up it.
Quality: 4.5/10
Neatness: Could be neater, its over wrapped so you gotta destroy the packaging to get to the product
Quantity: 5.5/10
Notes: Powdery, not flakey at all. Lighter in color. Also, GO USA HOCKEY AMERICA FUCK YEAH!
How it got into the body: A straw, up the nose, into the head
Tolerance: Takes about 4 of the "5/10" deals to get a nodding drool on


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: 2nd To None
Graphic: some weird L shaped maybe a guy? above the words 2nd to none
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5-5.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These look and came from the same batch as the Paradises i reviewed before except these are WAAY FULLER and for some reason have more of a kick to them. good rush, long legs but not exactly the "feel good" type of high like a lot of the shit i been getting, more of the "fucked up" high...overall a good find.


Name: 100% PURE
Graphic: none, just the numbers/words 100% and 'PURE' underneath
Quantity: Most are 4/10, some are a 6/10
Quality: 4/10, maybe a step below average D
ROA: IV
Comments: i was fooled by these cuz they look just like they used to back in like the summer of '08' when they were out with like the incredible hulks and all that, dope looks the same and all, and my boi did 6 of these at once and said he got a great rush but when i did them i didn't care for them too much, i'd much rather have my 2ndto Nones and Ring Leaders's but hey i'll settle for this since there's not too much better in PGH right now...unfortunately


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson
Stamp: Brick City- red - has a faint picture on it and i can't really tell what the hell it is unfortunately.
Quality: 5.5/10
Neatness: pretty neat
Quantity: 4/10
Notes: This dope would be some fire if it had more qty in it im my opinion. The bags are a little slack which is why I didn't rate it any higher, otherwise it prolly would've gotten a 6.

Paterson
Stamp- Therapy -red with the first set of letters big but they're getting smaller 
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
Notes: Pretty average shit in my opinion, maybe a little below average. Not as good as brick city. What the hell is going on in this town? Why is everything about average right now? I suppose that's better than everything being garbage.

Paterson
Stamp:
10:17
Brick Squad - red - very runny ink that smudges off
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 4/10
Notes: This shit is about average. It'll get you off of E but I wouldn't go out hunting for this shit. I have heard that there is another batch of this shit floating around in Paterson, so if you got the other batch I heard it's a little better.

Paterson
Stamp: 100% - Red
Quality: 6.5-7/10
Quantity: 5/10
Notes: Very good diesel in my opinion. If you can find this shit grab it. I got it about four days to a week ago. I might've already reviewed it but I copped it again a few days ago and it was the same fire.

Paterson
Stamp: Frank Lucas - blue
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 4/10
Notes: I haven't seen this stamp in months so when I saw it I wanted to grab up as much as I could. Unfortunately I didn't have much dough on me so that wasn't that much. This shit is some straight fire. Mixes up into an iced tea color, its flakey it sticks to the bag a little. Very fire shit.

I hear hardball and shogun are some fire and they're in the area.


----------



## deaf eye

fire alarm fire alarm sing ping ding ping pong
newark
this shis called blue thunder
written in blue
had a pic of a lightning bolt i think
quantity 8
quality 8
packaging these bags are tuff to open by hand,  its like a perfect circle need me a blade



comments
this shit is the best diesel i ever done
i'd head back and get more but im seeing two coomputer screens and im feeling real sloppy wonder how i look to the rest of the world
im just happy the guy called me back and was like a bundle right ?
im like naw might as well make that 13 
so i grabbed an extra 3 
too bad 
all my toys are broken


----------



## smokestax

All in Newark:

Stamp: Baseball
Color: Red
Graphic: baseball w. baseball bat
quality:6
Quantity: 7 fat bags
Roa- sniff,   5 bags @ a time

still same size n quality as the baseball stamps i had a few weeks ago, worth buyin

Stamp Name:100%
Graphic: None 
Color: Red
Quality: 6
Quantity: 7

Same as the baseball bags

going to cop top models tonight, hope theyr good, Anyone have them yet?

Stamp: Top Models
Color: Red
Graphic: a chic modelin w/ words TOP MODEL underneath
Quality: 6
Quantity: 7
sniffed,

pretty much same as baseballs n 100%, maybe a slight bit better, slight different taste, n a little more off white-tan color
good buy!


----------



## jarettscapo

The brick squads outta paterson are the same as they have been since they came out. and theyr a solid 6 at LEAST. they mix great and give good rush and nice legs. 
one day a 5 next a 4.   not how the game works. 
ive started takin everyones ratings on here wit a grain of salt. 

seems like noone knows wat they talkin bout unless they bang dope and have a high tolerance, i dunno just M.O.

Hang Time
quantity - 5
quality - 6.5
---Real good, mixed weird and kinda clear res, but once drawn up REAL GOOD

brick city
quantity - 5.5
quality - 6. 
REAL GOOD - nice n clean mix

unbelievable 
quantity - 4.5
quality - 5.5
SOLID

gucci
quantity - 4
quality - 5
nice decent solid D

10:17 Brick Squad
quantity - 5
quality - 6.5
GREAT DOPE

Superman
quantity - 5
quality - still a 7.5 slammin
SLAMMINNNN

theres others - alot others
just  a taste for now,
stay uP


----------



## stampchamp

Pittsburgh

brick squad in red ink
quality - 1.5
these suck in pitt.. They don't say 17:10 or whatever either tho

$$ trap files 
black ink
quality - 6.5
quantity - 7
good I like these a lot... Mix up a lil dark not really cloudy tho.. Great rush ok legs.


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*the recession*

The recession in green with a money bag above txt
Quality-5/10
Quanity-6/10
Neatness-5/10
Comments-these are just average d, there is 2 different color dopes in these bags tho, real light grey and a medium tannish, I haven't been able to tell if there's a difference or not but all around both together were average.

ROA-IV
History-been using for like 10+ years and have a bundle shot tolerance...I haven't seen any fire in bags in the burgh in months, this fire raw but not any exceptionally good bags.


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson
*
Stamp name: Sesame Street
Stamp Color: Black in a Yellow Bag
Stamp Graphic: The word Sesame under that a pic of Big Birds face under that Street
Quantity of Product: 6
Quality of Product: 7
ROA: banged it
Comments: Great stuff! i had Elmo Bags yesterday. these are pretty much the same. great quality dope. funny stamps. pick some up you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: CHINESE DOPE
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: a chinese symbol
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: I was told that this was the same D as the HARDBALL, and it is in fact pretty similar. It has the same off-white color and consistency that the HARDBALL does, and the same size bags as well. Its definitely a little above average, and I would totally buy them again and not be the least bit upset about my purchase. You'll be more than just content with these. Scoop 'em up! 

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: KILLER
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: None
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Now I've seen this stamp reviewed on here with ratings ranging everywhere from a 3/10, all the way up to a 7/10, so I just prayed that I would get the near-fire batch and not the garbage one. After I did a 8-bag shot of these KILLERS, I concluded that the rush is over rather quickly compared to the HARDBALL, and not nearly as intense. What made these bags awesome, was after the rush started to fade away, and the euphoria began to take hold, I felt like I got hit by a f*ckin' truck! I was high as shit on the drive home, swerving all over my lane, eyelids becoming heavy like bricks, my body itching so bad to the point where I took my license out and was scratching myself with it! You know what I'm talkin' bout! Those old-school itchies that are rare these days and indicative of being straight faded on some good H. Sample a few bags to make sure they're this good batch B4 ya go and drop a ton of money on these. The rush ain't all that spectacular but the high feels oh so nice! Until the HARDBALL comes back, which should be real soon apparently, Im sticking with these until they gone. Trust me.  -J. Phresh


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

Paterson
Stamp: Asshole
Graphic: none
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: Bunk shit. Avoid. Wasn't supposed to get this but some shit went down that I won't get into. I have been getting that 10:17 Brick Squad which is some great diesel. I originally rated it a 7 and I'm sticking to that rating despite some of the lower ones I've seen. I agree with jarettscapo, they are definitely no lower than a 6. I wouldn't be so quick to accuse people of not knowing what they are talking about though..Its very possible that there are multiple batches around.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^^ i cud dig it, i feel u on that. im well aware there are a few batches and knockoff's etc. 
i was just sayin someone rated it a 5 or 5.5 then few days later a 4, considerin its most likely from same dude, same stamp; its RARE that its a whole new batch with a whole lower rating like that, shit dont normally go like that, its either u get the real one, and its the same till it goes away, or u get a knockoff thats beat and is also the same till dude aint got no more, i've never gotten a stamp from one of my ni***s and then 2 days later it was the same shit but only a one point lower, dont make no sense. ive gotten a stamp that was real and then the next few days it was totally fake, but not so accurate as to say the same shit is just a point lower. u feel me? idk just my experience, which i have wayyyy to much of unfortunately. 

I feel bad that those assholes are shit now. bout a month ago durin the drought there were one of the few bags around that were real and quite decent. 

Review -

Paterson
Dangerous Shit
Green
no graphic
Quantity - 4
Quality - 6.5 VERY VERY VERY NICE
other - had a little shit floatin at the top when mixed, but cotton caught it NO PROB and then u had a nice clear DARK PISS colored mix, very nice rush; decent legs, a great find. look out for em.


----------



## Khadijah

Haha my boy from like 6 mos ago call me today cuz he got a new number and said he had that shit. I aint usin still but damn thats funny out of the blue I get a call about that ish then hear they are the shit. Damn but o well. Time and a place , and that time aint now for me. Keep up the reviews from paterson tho, I cant help but still like to kno wats goin on.


----------



## opennyxlaneo

Jersey City, NJ
Dog Food
Blue
Pic of a dog's face
Quantity - 6
Quality - 6 - 6.5 Awesome stuff, Awesome!
ROA- sniff 
other- wow loving these a lot. Great warm buzz and nodding like crazy. It feels real nice to getsome great stuff, cop if you can


----------



## kid_a

Schenectady, NY:

Stamp: The Punisher (graphic is the punisher skull symbol from the comic books)
Color: Black
Quality: 6.5
Quantity: 5
Consistency: White flaky dope
ROA: insufflation
notes: not too shabby, just wish there was more of it.

Paterson, NJ:

Stamp: Brick City
Color: Red 
Quality: 5.0
Quantity: 4.0
Consistency: white dope, not flaky.
ROA: insufflation
notes: overall it's not the worst stuff i've gotten from p-town in the past month.  you could do worse. 

is it just my bad luck or is Paterson in a serious slump lately?  i drive 2 hours from upstate NY to cop there because it's cheaper and the dope is usually better.  it hasn't even been worth the effort recently.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^^
please re-read the rating scale. anyone should be MORE than happy to get a 5. I slam half a brick daily and anything over a 4 is good ass dope. str8 up. and i dunno if the brick cities u got were a diff. batch or watever, but they are some good ass bags. they mix clean dark with no res or shit left in the cooker and they hit hard and actually give pins n needles unlike alot of the dope thats been out recently. Please re-read the rating scale and if its "not the worst but not good" shud b about a 3 at the least, not a 5. and a 6.5 shud be some SLAMMIN ass CLOSE to fire shit, not some "not too shabby" not too shabby shud b like a 4 4.5 or 5. im guessin u got a diff batch and ur just misunderstanding our rating scale. all good tho.


----------



## peaceloveparty

PATERSON, NJ
Stamp name: Hot Souce
Stamp Color: It was red, but different then the red you'd normally get. It was like a blood red color
Stamp Graphic (if any): Jalapeno
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5
ROA: IV
Other comments: It was pretty good. Better then what's out there.



PATERSON, NJ
Stamp name: Brooklyn's Finest
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white-ish
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 9
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7
ROA: IV
Other comments: This shit was off the hook. It's like, a white-ish color, but when you mix it up and get it into the needle, the water is dark brown. If you come across this bag, stock up!!! Amidst all the garbage that's out there, this is the shit you've been waiting for. I do about two bundles a day. I got two bunnies three days ago and just ran out today. That first shot I did, I shot two and felt it (normally I do 4). My tolerance goes up so fast though that after three days of using the same stamp I'm bag up to 4 at a time. But it is sooo worth getting. 

Information About Your Tolerance (optional): Been doing it since I was 18. Started shooting at 19. I'm 21 now, so it's almost been 3 years. Right now I do around 2 bundles a day, shoot 4 at a time. But lately I haven't been doing it everyday. I got methadone so I try and take that if I can. But still, I know something good when I get it. And that Brooklyns Finest is probably the best that's out there right now.


----------



## elevator

pittsburgh
stamp:Baseball--red
Quantity-6
Quality-5
Graphic of a baseball bat
Had these a few weeks ago and they were alot better.  These have fell off, diff batch I guess.
Stuckinaloop, i Can't pm you, so don't fucking pm me.  Sorry mods, I just hate it that people contact me and I can't respond.

any of you pittsburgh cats had these Brooklyn's Finest?


----------



## jersey_jeeper

Newark, NJ:

Stamp: D.O.A.
Graphic: Skull & Crossbones + Text
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 4/10
Consistency: whitish light brown, slightly gritty + slight 'fuzzy cut'
ROA: injection
notes: Definitely average dope, got waaaay too spoiled after doing BIG shots of kicking ass & call of duty - so its hard to tell where exactly anything else rates, but a 3 bag shot did me good and everyone around me seems to agree with 5/10 . . . good, solid, average diesel

Newark, NJ:

Stamp: Gladiator
Graphic: Text w/ consistent ink smudge down the center
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 5.5/10
Consistency: tannish dope
ROA: injection
notes: pretty average, as stated above, most everything gets me unisck but nothing is coming close to touching the fire that was around. would not search this stuff out, but wouldnt throw it back either


----------



## stuckinaloop

Paterson
Stamp: asshole (lowercase, black font)
Quality: 4
Quantity: 3
Tolerance: 8 bags average dope per dose sniffed
Note: got me ok...i got high but these are below average not goinna be buyin these tomorrow..real d but below average. Still wasnt too pissed to have got em still got high better then gettin some total bull shit. Woulda been a lot happier if they were bigger, some were OK sized but most were like 3/4 an average paterson bag

Shit was more tan than it was white and a little grainy if that makes sense.


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh
Stamp: %100 Pure --neon green ink
Quantity: 6
Quality: 3
I thought these were gonna be some quality bags based on some previous ratings of  these out of the burgh, but I thought they were shit.  Will get you off  E, but that's about it.
Peace


----------



## pittd

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name:trap files
Stamp Color:black
Stamp Graphic (if any):a box outlining two $$ signs i think it is?
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6.5
ROA: IV

these are pretty good i think the best around pittsburgh right now. great find after the long long neverending slow time we all had go away snow


----------



## bo$$

Camden, NJ
Honda
graphic: a little picture of a car
a nice tan, a little bit of chunks.
quantity: 7, really fat bags
quality: 5
ROA: IV


----------



## slackboxed

The only reason my rating went from a 5 to a 4 is because I felt those Brick Squads were lower quality than they were when I first reviewed them. "Not how the game works" is completely incorrect, that's exactly how the game works. I didn't really have a feel for it like I do now. If you're rating the shit a 6 or 7, then we definitely have different batches. The shit I rated twice was from the same guy, same batch of shit. I just felt they were poorer second time around, maybe it's in my head, maybe its not. 

Also, you should re-read the rules. You need to post a rating if you're just going to post that social wannabemod crap above this post.

Paterson
Stamp: Unbelievable
Quality 5/10
Qty 5/10
Notes: Not quite as good as Brick City but it's pretty good. I just got some to try it out and I wasn't disappointed but these aren't fire.


----------



## jarettscapo

^^^ROFL^^^
Paterson
Therapy 
Black 
Quantity - 3.5 - small but who effin cares
Quality - 8
other - kinda seemed like the same dope as superman's the way it mixed up; kinda a very DARK AMBER. very distinct color, and taste wen shot. but was definitely better.  nvr seen blacks so did a 4 bang instead of 8 and i felt like i did a bun (the rare times i do a bun shot) of some serious 5.5/6 shit. pins n needles all over i got out the car and practicly stripped. it FUCKIN BURNS. buts so good.
same stamp with the big letters to smaller font like the bullshit trash below average no rush shit the red ones are. hopefully u can  find em, if u do scoop em 4 real...
got a brick of this, and a brick of the slammin brick squad. bout to start the meth program tomorrow so finally done wit this shit, its gettin old.

be good yall. 
pz out.


----------



## bandito94

City or state stamp was copped in: Pgh
Stamp name: Making Money
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):dollar bill looked like ben franklin
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:brownish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5
ROA: Sniff

Average D. No complaints. Anyone ever heard of 7th heavens or black diamonds ?


----------



## jersey_jeeper

City or state stamp was copped in: NEWARK, NJ
Stamp name: Tabasco
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: the label from the Tabasco Bottle
Quantity of Product: 7/10
Quality of Product : 7.5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: the best shit I've copped since Kicking Ass. I did 1 and felt really good.  My friend did 3 and was nodding out for the 25 minute ride back.
Friend: Agree 100% with the above, well above average bags, borderline fire, able to do 3 to my normal 4-5 and was rushin' & throwin' nods

City or state stamp was copped in: NEWARK, NJ
Stamp name: Gucci & Gucci
Stamp Color: some bags were green a some were red
Stamp Graphic: the "GC" Gucci logo
Quantity of Product: 3
Quality of Product : 2
ROA: IV
Notes: Dont bother!  My friend did a 5 bag shot and didn't feel a damn thing. A few minutes later he did the last 3 (out of frustration) - still nothin.
Friend: I decided to give this dealer one last shot, and ended up wasting my bunny money. She lost a good customer due to consistently worthless product.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh:
Stamp Name: Monkey
Stamp Color" Red
Graphic: a cartoonish monkey head
Quantity: 4.5- some where packed well, others kind of skimp
QUALITY: 6.5 maybe 7 idk these suprised me... Ill go on in notes
ROA: IV
Notes: Like I thought these would be garbage shit.. but like I foolishy ate a large handful of Adderall XRs some one gave me and was tweaking HARDCORE and I did a 4 bag shot of these and got a amazing CLEAN rush and it totally calmed me down, and im in a relaxed clean euphoric state, and despite all the amphetmaines in me still im catching some nods.. cant wait to do my last few bags tommorow speeed free .. sorry about wall of text and idk I think these are decent.. take in mind could be the amps+dope combined but idk id say give em a shot..lol


----------



## stuckinaloop

Paterson
Stamp: JACKPOT (RED)
Graphic: Pot of gold with $ $ $ on it above the word JACKPOT
Quality: 2
Quantity: 4
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed per dose
Notes: shitty D, came out in basically 1 big flake, stuck to the bag alot, tasted shitty didnt have any dope taste to it... avoid for sure

a 2 quality is maybe even generous...i mean the shit isnt like fake it aint flour or sheetrock or some shit but def sucks ass pissed that i bought it. 

grabbed  some blue avatar too which I heard are good...about to test em soon


----------



## blowfish joe

hello again.  went on an excursion looking for specific bags and finally found them.  tired of being told "same table yo" and just getting inferior product.  had to pay a little extra but it was well worth it.

City or state stamp was copped in: newark
Stamp name: call of duty
Stamp Color: call of duty helicopter is black
Stamp Graphic (if any): apache helo
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan and powdery
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: just ok, some faded and off center with ok tape
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5-8/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 7.5/10
ROA: banger
Comments: flimsy larger bag. real nice, quality product.  mixed up like a gift from the gods.  these are worth the effort it takes to find.  there seems to be a good amount out there too. only wish i had some extra cash to put some in the pantry.


*NSFW*:


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-brick squad red
Quality-4
Quantity-5
Overall-4 not the best for sure

Anyone had Trix or Pepsi


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA


Name: HUSTLIN'
Graphic: none
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 4/10
Comments: all around average D, worth a buy if you can't get anything good.


any1 heard of blackberrys or hardballs in PGH yet?


----------



## realhoax

Paterson
AVATAR blue ink. No graphic
qual. 5 
quan. 4 to 5 among diff bags
roa IV 
stuff isn't bad. More of the average ptown D
would get again


----------



## 25homes

Da Burgh
Stamp-Hardball in red
Quality-6 atleast
Quantity-6.6
Ovrall-6.5 atleast 

Just got started back at meth clinic. Took 30mg at 11am did 7bg shot at 2:30 and got good rush and nodding as we speak. 7-10 Bg is normal iv dose for me. Felt good rush from 7 Bg dose of these so I would say easy 6 maybe higher depends on legs!!!


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

**I dont know about the Hardballs but they all came together (Blueprint, Hardball, & Blackberry) and i did the blackberry & blueprint....


Name: Blackberry and Blueprint
Graphics: none
Quantity: range from 4-610
Quality: 6.5/10 (that real white fentanyl dope we used to get back in the summer that mixes up almost clear
Comments: good shit def. buy again


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a nice high requires about 4 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1-1.5 bags. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *Pepsi Blue*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Blue
Graphic: Pop can with "Pepsi" and "Blue" written vertically on the can graphic.
Color/Consistency: Light tan. Flakey in clumps.
Neatness: 6/10 Folded and taped nicely. Tape was easy to rip.
Quantity: 5-6/10 Most were nicely sized though.
Quality: 6.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Got these Monday. Mixed up to a light iced-tea color, everything dissolved. These were really good. Rush came on a little slow(about 60-90 seconds) but was very intense. These also had the longest legs of anything I've had since the Red DOA w/Grenade back in December. One three-bag shot lasted me for hours.

City: New Kensington, Pa
Name: *BlackBerry*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: None
Color/Consistency: Very Very Light tan. Flakey in clumps. Stuck to the bag a bit.
Neatness: 6/10 Folded and taped nicely. Tape was easy to rip.
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Got these today, but only had enough for a few(was only able to do a two-bag shot.) Mixed up extremely light. Almost no color at all. Rush came on at average speed(about 60 seconds) but was intense for only two bags. And considering the smaller-than-normal shot I did, the legs were really good. I completely agree with PGHSTEELERBOI's rating of these.

Would definitely buy both of these again.


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Full Power
Graphic: none
Quality: 6.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Great diesel. Near fire I would say, but not quite there..Just as good if not slightly better than the Brick Squads which my guy just ran out of. They give a nice, strong rush. Get them if you can, you won't be disappointed.

I lowered my rating from a 7 to a 6.5 when I took my next dose because the rush wasn't nearly as strong. I think the only reason it hit so hard was because I was kicking kinda hard.. what I said about it above still generally applies though. Its good shit.


----------



## cmdjerzee

*camden nj*

name optimus prime
blue bag black font
quanity 6
quality 7.5
 white
best in the city

same dope as megatron


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

cmdjerz- please follow the format we use for reviewing bags. w/out a color or known graphic(if there is one), we aren't able to identify which bag you actually got. say if there was a bad batch of optimus prime going around, and we didn't know, we would buy it thinking it was the good batch you're referring to and go in blindsided which could cause OD, death, severe problems, etc...so please in future follow the same format as listed previously or below. thanks 

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: 3 STRIKES
Color: White bag, red font
Graphic: Jailbars w/word underneath
Texture/Color of Dope: light tan, some flakes, mostly grainy
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 3/10 
ROA: IV
Comments: (real, will get you off E if you do a shitload, but wouldn't buy again)


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp- blueprint. Blue
Quality-7
Quantity-3-7varied greatly 
Overall-7

Really good IMO if compared to known stamp like good lucky 13 I would take these for sure harder rush for sure. Phent dope def. Usually iv 7-15 Bg did 7 of these had pins n needles on methedone too. Really like


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

***I reviewed both SHOGUN and KILLER a pager or 2 back, but they either have fallen off or significantly changed, to the point where they I think they deserve a condensed re-review with a new rating***

City: Newark, NJ          
Stamp Name/Color/Graphic: SHOGUN/green stamp/no graphic ***NEW BATCH***
Quality: now a 3.5/10, was a 5/10
Quantity: now a 8/10, was a 5/10
Notes: In my experience when a stamp's quantity jumps almost 4 full points in a week, usually its from a ton of cut added to the batch, bringing the overall quality down. Thats exactly what happened here. You could even see 2 distinct colors in each bag! A pinch of the light colored D with a TON of light brown powder. Also interesting was the fact that there were a few (3/20) of the good SHOGUNS from last week mixed in with the buns, and they easily stood out from the others, being that they're twice as small quantity-wise and were filled with JUST the light colored powder.

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name/Color/Graphic: KILLER/red stamp/no graphic ***NEW BATCH***
Quality: now a 4/10, was a 6/10 
Quantity: 4/10 same as before
Notes: Maybe this didn't fall off and its just the "shitty batch" I had been warned about when I went to check these out last weekend. Since I ended up getting the good batch then, and since this batch was from the same person, I didn't bother trying them again before buying. I mean, I know its possible that they could've changed, but it hadn't even been 5 days since that first pickup!?! Oh well, my fault for trusting a dope dealer! LoL!!

New Stamps/Reviews
City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: JUST DIE
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Yet more average-range D coming outta Paterson. This town is becoming the definition of mediocrity. Used to be multiple stamps out there at any one time that were solid 7's. Now a 7 is like the rare exception! The dope was that lightish-brown D and was in those shorter, wider, flimsy ass bags that you dont see too often.

City: Plainfield, NJ
Stamp Name: STINGRAY
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: graphic of...well...a stingray (fish)
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag per shot minimum. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: I don't ever really cop in Plainfield anymore cuz its too damn expensive and it usually sucks anyway. Saw an old friend yesterday who is on Day 4 of subs and he found 8 bags in his house and called me to ask if I was still using, and would I take them off his hands. Name me any junkie in the world who would turn that down! Anyway, he said he copped these about a week ago in Plainfield, and they were actually damn good for Plainfield's usual quality! Though the bags were way small, I still got a nice rush off a 8-bag shot.

City: Brooklyn, NY
Stamp Name: MARCH MADNESS
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: graphic of a basketball hoop
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot
Notes: Another stamp that I myself did not cop, but instead bought off a friend who insisted I try 'em. Did a shot that was 2 bags smaller than my usual 7, and got the highest I been since them EL DIABLO's! Shit was rainbow titty sprinkles-good! So good that If I had done my usual 7-bagger, I woulda been nervous to say the least. Sick, sick pins n' needles rush! Nice fat bags! Cheap buns by NYC standards! Only downside is that it aint my connect to call. Shit like this makes me wanna give Jerz a break for a minute and explore the boroughs a bit. Totally worth paying the higher tax. I mean, whats the point of getting cheap bags in Ptown/Newark when its pretty much all average anyway?!?

Sorry for tha long-ass post. Cop safe & stay faded. 
-J. Phresh


----------



## cmdjerzee

*incredible hulk*

camden
bluebag picture of hulk
quanity 6
quality 7
the good white

3 bags and i was finished off for the night cant find much better in north but i think optimus prime/megatron might be a tad better


----------



## Makirider

City: pittsburgh
Name: empire
Color: black
Graphic: not sure I can't really make it out (too faded)
Color/Texture: white/pretty fine and powdery (not flaky or grainy)
Packaging: taped and folded neatly and consistent
Quality: 3.0-3.5
Quanity: 3.5-4.0
ROA: IV

Comments: i didn't do these personally but I watched a buddy of mine do them then obviously asked him what he thought. Mediocre rush/they r ok just gotta do about double what u normally would do !! lol


----------



## brain103

City: Camden, NJ
Name: Tap Out
Color: Blue Bag Black Print in Ziploc
Neatness: who cares honestly but a 8 if i did care
Quantity: 7-8 
Quality: 4 at best
ROA; Up My SchnoZola

Comments: Sadly disappointing. Was obviously way over cut given the large bags that got my excited only to be let down once i snorted like 5 bags and had very little effect. It is real and will keep you from being sick and if you do enough you will get high. It did seem to wear off faster than usual also but then again i had a higher than usual tolerance also.

City: Camden, NJ
Name: 59 Fifty
Color: Blue Bag Black Print in Ziploc
Neatness: who cares honestly but a 8 if i did care
Quantity: 5
Quality: Solid 7 maybe even 8 with this batch (improved)
ROA; Up My SchnoZola

Comments: Fucking incredible batch, even better than first one i tried. It really seemed to me to be as good as "Da Source" I heard of "Optimus Prime/Megatron" and "incredible hulk" being the best in Camden but have not tried them so i can not compare. I have been clean now for almost 7 days and want to keep sober so hopefully i wont be rating anymore. However if was i wouldn't be trying any new shit. If it aint broke don't fix it and "59 Fifty" is the new Da Source so that shit aint broken. Best shit i have had in this City other than "WhiteHouse" which is long gone. 
I try hard to be respectful here and observe and follow the rules so i hope this is OK.  Has anyone heard of a stamp called "AK47". The person trying to get with me on this is suspicious so i never got with them but am curious for feedback if anyone has any. God bless all of you guys who take the time to give helpful feedback especially the Moderators. Please do not shut down the thread over a few rotten apples/mentally challenged/ Special Olympic/Morons.


----------



## stampchamp

Pittsburgh

trap files - look same as before off same guy, but must be a new batch... Previously gave 6.5. /10. These were a 2/10 beware crap batch of these look idetical


----------



## gotthenodon

*Washington Heights*
Stamp Name: Hang Time
Graphic: none
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: 7-10 bags a shot depending on quality
Notes: mixed up a really nice golden color. 6 bags of this shit had me feeling great. i did a smaller 3 bag shot to supplement abt 30 min after my first shot and was out for the night. really good bags, maybe not as strong as the Getaways  I was getting up until now, but it's damn close and these bags feel cleaner if that makes any sense.


----------



## clb4

CityITTSBURGH
Stamp Name: ULTRA POWER
Stamp Color: Red
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: SEEMS LIKE FOREVER SINCE IVE GOTTEN GOOD STUFF THESE BAGS I WOULD DEFINITLY GRAB AGAIN.


----------



## NNJprincess

City: Paterson NJ
Stamp Name: Brick City
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: 
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity:4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag per shot minimum. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Average shit would get again if nothing else was around.


City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: Chinese Dope
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: 
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag per shot minimum. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Very Decent shit!

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: Hardball
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: graphic of man with a bat
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag per shot minimum. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: I believe it may be the same as the Chinese Dope or very similar definitely get it if you come across it, I am pretty hard on my ratings so if I give it a 6 it's definitely good.


----------



## cmdjerzee

*camden nj*

fully loaded
blue bag black font
quanity 6
quality 3.5
was dark out when i did it

all i could find out there better than nothing they came out for like 5 minutes it was so hot


----------



## Modnaro

I concur for PITTSBURGH with my orginal post and every one else in pitts about the PINK Ultra Powers ( hope the consient good ratings for this idk kind of help , sorry if this constitutes bullshitting or something, so sorry) but they are Solid 7/10 maybe even clean, good rush , and one thing alot of the dope heres been lacking in a huge way is good LEGS, hopefully ill have a new GOOD rating tommorow if i decide to give something else a shot, but if nothing that is like hmm sounds like it could be hitting is around, ill just go with thsee again theyre nicee


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Unbelievable
Graphic: A syringe
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
Comments: I posted these a while ago but they are still around and still pretty widespread from what it seems..They don't seem to have fallen off at all, still totally average and a good buy.


----------



## Tech User

*Pittsburgh Dope*

Pittsburgh


StampName: Left for Dead

StampColor: Red into Black 
(stamped 2tone from top to bottom exactly like the Call of Duties that are a page or 2 back from newark)

Quantity: 7/10

Quality: 7.5/10

The actual bag itself is the bigger style and they are pretty damn full
of off-white powder that chunks up with a flick and a squeeze
I had done these the day before but was kinda conserving and did 2 shots of 3 and 1 shot of 2 and was very fucked up. . noddin all evening(which is rare in itself for me) and burnin my hands with cigarettes constantly through-out the day


anyway be very careful !!!

these are very good, i dont think i ever gave a stamp a rating this high. (these are def not as strong as the "get high or die trying" but they are a close second for me) 
ecspecially compared to the wierd shit that has been
goin around the burgh. i mean i have been gettin some half decent shit, above
average [wallstreet, outlaw, fireball. . great rush, wonderful euphoria(nod)] consistently in between a few 3/10 and 4/10 stuff
but i guess these are complete fire or my tolerance is down, down, down!

well anyway these were deffinately too good for me. 

I IV a minimun of 3-4 at a time, just about everytime, i shoot up
been doing dope for 10+ years, and opiates in general for 16

anyway onto my expirience with this dope -

I load a cooker full of four of these bags, (thinkin out loud, damn, thats alot of fuckin dope in there) they pulled up thru the cotton nice
not as dark as i thought it was goin to be, but clean and not foamy or bubblely, just one
slow bubble rolled to the top of the rig in what seemed like a pretty thick,see thru dark yellow solution
i knocked out the air and injected quickly

The rush was a short, quick, thinking to myself:

"holy shit; damn, these pins and needles almost hurt my face kind of feeling(almost like MSContin) "  

then boom:
i was out. . i was awoken in my hallway, with 911 on the phone and my boy
was just about to hit send when i came to. it was a little under 2 minutes. .
this hasnt happened to me in years(and this makes only 3 times total)

but yeah! it was a mild OverDusit
im pretty much just counting my blessings that i wasnt out for longer than i was. and have just pretty much been recuperatin still today. . cause after i went out i was noddin for a good 7 hours afterword till i needed to re-dose

OH and for all you newbees, guess what? ever since i realized what i had gotten a hold of, I have been lovin every minute that i still got these bags. yeah i know it sounds sick but that the life of a junky( and i hope they are still around when i go out tomarrow) . now that i kno what they are like. . 

it was a combo of the strength and the amount in the bags both. . i should have done a sampler or listened to my friend a little close when he told me to try 2. .well Lesson learned i guess

PEACE!!!
Please Be Safe
Tech


----------



## SKAGSKAGSKAG

*Sauced drunky drunk*

*Ptown, but copped in Newark NJ*
Name: AMAZING picture of death above it, scythe and all.
Quantity: 5/10
Packaging: Neat, didn't have to destroy the bag in order to get to the contents
Quality: 5.5/10
Notes: Good stuff. We had a house party here tonight so I'm kind of drunk, I mean very drunk (It's taken me 10 minutes to write this). But I definitely feel it, and my roommate agrees it's good schtuff.


----------



## ptown dope

Stamp: Brooklyn's Finest 
Quality: 7.5/10 (strongest shit i had since Georgia Peach)
Quantity: 8/10 (HUGE! the size of 3-5 avg bags)
Glad i came into these, now i can get nice and have sum left over!


----------



## stuckinaloop

PATERSON
Stamp: *BLUE THUNDER *(word BLUE is written in blue above the word THUNDER)
Graphic: Two lightning bolts crossing like an x with a circle in the middle
Quality: *7* 
Quantity: 5-7 (some bags are normal..avg..some are fuckin twice the size which is awesome
Toleranc: 8 bags sniffed per dose
Notes: Real nice tasting/looking/smelling D. Straight up nice almost tinted yellow powder sniffs good/mixes up super nice.

These are in the flimsy thin guage  bags and shitty ink was used..some of them you can barely make out the stamp cause its faded, some of them its much more crisp. Who the fuck cares though snatch these up they fire..just goes to show its all about whats in the bag.

A seven might be slightly too low for these...IMO I havn't gotten anything this good since the red/purple 100%'s from the last stamp rating thread back in December. Doesn;t sound like my guy is runnin low or nothin either 



deaf eye said:


> fire alarm fire alarm sing ping ding ping pong
> newark
> this shis called blue thunder
> written in blue
> had a pic of a lightning bolt i think
> quantity 8
> quality 8
> packaging these bags are tuff to open by hand,  its like a perfect circle need me a blade


----------



## LexusLee48

CityITTSBURGH
Stamp Name: STAR
Stamp Color: Red
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
These are just easier for me to get right now. Not the best but they get the job done.


----------



## Khadijah

Blue Thunder has always been a good stamp. Every time i have got it, it been FIRE. Shit was outta control the firs ttime I ever got it. my boy steve (RIP homie) was one of us, a standard 8 bag shooter, and he did 3 bags and got absolutely SMASHED off them....He was like drivin into parked cars and shit all up 8th ave. Damn, smh. Anyways, at the time i wasnt that bad of a feen becuz I had quit shootin dope back when i was 17 and when i got back on the d when i was 19 i figured if i didnt shoot it would be easier to manage. SO at that point I had just started using the needle again likke a few mos before and only needed to shoot like 4 or 5 bags at once. But i did ONE of those blue thunder bags and actually got a rush off it. shit was supreme, premium D for sure.

Anyways, the reason IM posting to comment is that the blue thunders in my experience has been the one stamp that when it is out, you will find it in both Paterson And Newark, but its the same stamp. Most times when you hear the same name of a stamp and its in both cities its a diff. stamp and they just share a name, but blue thunder IME, has always been the same stamp in both cities. It dont happen too often that ptown and the bricks has the same shit at the same time  but for some reason the blue thunder is like that, and its usually always great dope. Its one of those stamp names that I seen in my time that is usually always consistently at least above average and usualy fire.

Its cool becuz certain wellknown fire stamps gets copied, so even if they good for a while they come out again and then get shitty. BUt blue thunder is a kind of uncommon name. You dont see it a whole lot, it dont get repeated or reused or recycled too often and it aint realy a super common name that people have heard of. So usually you dont see too much knock offs of it cuz it aint such a popular stamp. We all know the game is the game, so you cant rely on shit, but it seems like blue thunder is a pretty reliable stamp when it comes to consistent quality. enjoy those ones guys, I know i really did every time i got them.


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp-blackberry red
Quality-7
Quantity-4-6 varied Bg to Bg
Overall-6.5-7. Good quality D. Phent D fo sho. These same as blueprint and bout 95% sure same as red hardball. Hardball seem to be biggest Bgs of group overall I'd say


----------



## jersey_jeeper

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp: Mortal Combat 
Graphic: Dragon inside circle
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Did my average dose and was not impressed, wasn't awful but nothing stellar - called back and traded it for the stuff rated below



City: Newark, NJ
Stamp: Night Party 
Graphic: Green Text
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Went to get Tobasco but it was sold out, so got a brick of this - Going by the consistency and the high, seems like it may be the same fire, just with less of it in the actual bags? Still, above average all around dope; I'm high!


----------



## skinnyDog

brooklyn
  American Dream-white bag, purple stamp
  quality-6.5
  quantity-6
       pretty good off white/light beige chunky D in not quite phat, but healthy bags, good legs-in comparison to the garbagefest BK has been lately (never seen it this bad in 20+ years in the game), they are fire and i feel incredibly fortunate to get them after all the cash i've thrown away on crap this month


----------



## high_all_the_time

City: pittsburgh
Stamp: DOA
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV

Not a great rush but they keep me nodding like wow!!!
My boy said he has those hardballs im going to grab a couple bundles tonight  and do them in tha morning ill post tomorrow..


----------



## pittsburghs_finest

*BATMAN...i guess*

Just a graphic of a black bat long ways on a super wide bag, so I guess you could callem BATMANS, no text

Quality-6/10
Quanity-7/10
Neatness-5/10
City-West Mifflin
ROA-IV
Other comments-these had a nice rush and nice legs compared to everything else that I been seein,  they weren't taped and were in a super wide bag but were nice and tan and mixed up medium dark...definetly worth grabbin...stay pinned but stay safe!!


----------



## LexusLee48

City: Pittsburgh
Stamp: No stamp
Quality: 1/10
Quantity: 6/10
Just got totally ripped for this stuff - I can't tell if my tolerance is going up or if quality is just going down.


----------



## bluephishin

paterson

hey lacey, i just wanna say that i DID get a knock off blue thunder stamp the other day, complete crap. not gonna bother rating, it was fake, thunder with a thunderbolt in blue, watch out, they said blue thunder i was like hell yah and then it was bull.

also ill add this in, i havent done anything in a minute but my boy did some red unrateds yesterday, he normally slams 10 bags but only had cash to get 3, well they must be strong because they mixed up darker than id expect for 3 bags and he was set pretty damn right so, i cant really rate em but id say they are good, be lookin to pick em up later today so ill give a real rating then, just figured someone could use the info


----------



## LexusLee48

I will read the rules of the thread or I will be help responsible for its permanent closing


----------



## yo_bot

City or state stamp was copped in: south central pennsylvania
Stamp name:king kong
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Productff white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:nice, easy to open hinner bags
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4.5
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):4
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.IV
Other comments (duration of high, any weird effects, is this a new batch of the same stamp, anything unusual about the dope, etc):not great but the best they've have since christmas/nye, it's been crap since then, hopefully they're ramping up for spring, god dammit


----------



## deaf eye

newark

green geico
it took me a good minute to figure out that it was the money stack with eyeballs 
quality another bag of fire  7-8  
quantity 8
package taping is fucked up
other comments got lucky the last two times i picked up blue thunder and now these geicos ,, but  folks please  be careful with the geicos they some potent shit ~ i'd start out small with these mofos  
they kicked my ass


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - avatar*

*PATERSON *| _NEW JERSEY_

Stamp: *AVATAR* (blue lettering)
Graphic: None
Quality: 4.5
Quantity: 4
Tolerance/ROA: 8 bags average dope sniffed per dose..IV'd these thouugh.
Notes: Not horrible diesel...it's average..not a total dissappointment. White powder that sticks to the bag a little..doesn't have a super strong D taste.

I shot 4 bags didn't get a rush but got high..shot 2 more and I am feelin pretty good. I'm new to IVin but IMO these are not really too good considerin I didn't get a rush.

Anyone try the red SKY HIGH'S with a syringe above the word that are comin outta Paterson?


----------



## kilajokers

*Paterson*

Stamp name: AK - 47
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic: Picture of a Gun
Quantity of Product: 6
Quality of Product: 7
ROA: banged it
Comments:Great Dope. was rocked off of it.


----------



## NNJprincess

*Newark- Dirty Dick*

NEWARK | NEW JERSEY

Stamp: DIRTY DICK (Red lettering)
Graphic: A dick (NOTE THESE COME IN A GREEN BAG)
Quality: 7.5
Quantity: 5
Tolerance/ROA: 7 bag shot 12 yrs use
Notes: FIRE ALERT!!  These are really good I usually do 7 shots and I have to do 5-6 of these it mixes up nice and dark and gives a great rush pins and needles great legs I was nodding for like 3 hours straight definitely pick these up if you can.


*NSFW*:


----------



## beautifulDisaster

* NEWARK*
*Stamp name: * BLU BOY
*Stamp Color*: BLU written in Blue & BOY written in Red
*Stamp Graphic:*  American Eagle
*Quantity : * 6.5 was surprised how fat these bags really were considering they were FIRE
*Quality :* 8
*ROA:* banged it
*Comments: *    Originally I wanted C.O.D. but ran out so I got this ....liked it MUCH better than C.O.D. Initial rush was intense did 5 bags and passed out with the needle STILL in my arm so thats how good this shit is!!! *PURE  FIREEEEE* well worth the price!!!

*Hey Lacy
 Could you go over the ratings for the Quanity.....I have looked and cant find a rating for quanity....I belive we all kinda have our own rating scale of quanity and I would like us all to be on the same page as far as the quanity of what we get in our bags....Thanks *


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: 10:17 Brick Squad
Graphic: none
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: NOTE- This confirms my suspicion that there are at least two batches of this going around, a matter which caused some controversy a few days ago..These bags were totally different and clearly of lower quality than the ones I was getting a few days ago, which I think I rated a 6/6.5 . One thing I noticed that might help differentiate them "in the field" was that the ink on the lower quality ones was much more smudgy and the bags were stamped much more sloppily. The discerning dopehead is the satisfied dopehead.

Stamp: Quantum Apocalypse
Graphic: none
Quality: 2.5/10
Quantity: 4/10
Comments: Horrible. Garbage. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *SOFLY* ("so fly", but one word?  "softly" spelled incorrectly?  not sure!)
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Hard to see, not sure if there even is one
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light colored, whitish-tan, powdery, slightly chunky (tiny little chunks)
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 3/10...look like low-quality style bags, nothing fancy
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3-4/10 Small...some 2/10 quantity
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 5/10 Average to good dope, not bad, a few had me nodding so I'm not complaining.
ROA: Sniff
Other comments: Yup.  %)


----------



## Steady_Hands

*Paterson*

Stamp : TIGER WOODS

Graphic: A picture of T.W. putting a golf ball on some grass.

Stamp Color: Light Blue

Quantity of product: 5-7 (some of these r really generous)

Quality of product: *8*   FIRE ALERT !

ROA:  IV      Tolerance:  IV 3-7 bags depending on quality  [9 month habit]

Ok man... I shot 5 bags of this shit & I actually thought I was gonna die!!! my boy had to shake me so I stay awake, he said my lips turned blue! It  mixed up Ice Tea, none of that muddy shit that's been around lately. I was so happy to get this! I haven't got this kinda shit in a while. It actually tasted like the fire sport centers cause i sniffed one. Mos def try to get ur hands on this n be very careful.


----------



## bobsaget123

*Pittsburgh*

Stamp name: Killer Instinct
Stamp Color:RED, (note these are not the black or green ones these are new)
Stamp Graphic (if any): picture of a knife (same image as the others)
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Nice light tan flaky (slightly darker than the others), Mixes up a little darker, nice and clean in the cooker easily dissolves with no cut at all.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nice and neatly folded, well taped and stamped. Wider white bag.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6-8 (saw quite a few all of them are nice most of them almost full to the first fold or more). These are the wider bags too so that means they're even fuller. 
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6++, I know we're supposed to be conservative with the ratings but I'm honestly tempted to rate them 7 or even 8.
ROA: IV, friend snorted (he likes them even more than I do said they have good taste)
Other comments : Better than the green ones and def. better than the black ones (those sucked). Usually have to do 5 of a good kind to get a decent rush but 2 of these will do the trick. Been getting these the past 3-4 days and they're still goin strong; definitely worth picking up as many as you can of before they're gone, the best bags I've had in a long time. Very nice legs too which has been rare lately.


----------



## Steady_Hands

*Same here...*



bluephishin said:


> paterson
> 
> hey lacey, i just wanna say that i DID get a knock off blue thunder stamp the other day, complete crap. not gonna bother rating, it was fake, thunder with a thunderbolt in blue, watch out, they said blue thunder i was like hell yah and then it was bull.




Hey I also bought the Thunder the other day n that shit was straight up FAKE! but the way they describe it, it says the words "BLUE THUNDER"  but the ones i got it says the word "THUNDER" (w/ a pic of a thunder bolt) and the stamp color is blue. Buy yeah that shit mixed up fucking like this white mud n i wasn't about to shoot that so i alreadt knew it was fake from ther. I decided to sniff  a coupl e n it didn't do no thing, i bought 2 buns of that shit n i was pissed , luckily i saved one bun n my dealer let me trade it once he had good stuff again...


----------



## jake99

Atlantic city 
Stamp : 50 shots
Graphic: A picture of needle
yellow bag 
Quantity of product: 3
Quality of product:3
ROA: sniff

Whats worse than copping some b.s. ?    guess thats the price we pay


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh, PA
Stamp: 100% - red font
Graphic: N/A
Quantity: varies 3-7
Quality: solid 5.5 maybe 6
Comments: Pretty solid D.  Would pick up again.  I hope some fire starts coming back this way with the seasons changing.
Additional Info:  Been using for 4-5 years, mostly IV.  Usually do a 3 or 4 bag shot.  I've kicked my habit way down with the help of subs the last couple of months.


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson
Stamp : TIGER WOODS
Stamp Color: Blue
Quantity of product: 7 some bigger than others but def above avg
Quality of product: 7.5 firrree
Notes: My boy only had two buns of this shit left and he's planning on getting more but dear god this shit is strong. Cop this shit and as much of it as you can. It's the best Ptown dope ive had in a hot minute! Reeeeally good dope and lots of it in each bag.

Paterson
Stamp: Precious with an underline under the Precio part of the word.
Stamp C0lor: green
Quality 5.5/10
Quantity 6/10
Notes: Some pretty decent dope. I would cop it again if there was nothing better around. I wasn't expecting much since it came from a dude that usually has trash but it was much better than Brick City that's been around.

Paterson
Stamp: Brick City with the same brick city picture as last time
Color: Red
Quality 3.5/10
Quantity: 4/10
Notes: This shit sucks. It'll get you off empty but not far from it. This shit sucked so bad I had to bang 7 bags just to feel some kind of rush and even then it was minor. This shit sucks, but it's not completely fake. Save your money unless its the only thing you can get.

My boys are working with some Full Power, has anyone had that in Paterson?


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a nice high requires about 4 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1-1.5 bags. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: *BlackBerry*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: None
Color/Consistency: Very Very Light tan, almost white. Flakey in clumps. Stuck to the bag a bit, made for good scrapes.
Neatness: 6/10 Folded and taped nicely. Tape was easy to rip.
Quantity: 5-6/10 (All were pretty equally sized.)
Quality: 6.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Had these Friday(26th) and rated them the same as I did when I had them Wednesday(24th) as well. Mixed up extremely light. Almost no color at all. Rush was good and strong and had me nodding for hours. I'm going to agree with everybody else that has rated these. Pretty sure this is Fentanyl based dope based on the high and the taste I get when I push my shot.

City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: *Hardball*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: None
Color/Consistency: Very Very Light tan, almost white. Flakey in clumps. Stuck to the bag a bit, but not as much as the "Blackberry."
Neatness: 6/10 Folded and taped nicely. Tape was easy to rip.
Quantity: 6-7/10 (All were pretty equally sized.)
Quality: 6.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Got these today from the same dude as the "Blackberry." Mixed up very light, almost no color. Rush came on really fast and really strong. I'm nodding my ass off right now. Dude gave me a choice between these or the "Blueprints." I heard it was all the same dope but that these "Hardball" were bigger so I grabbed these. I thought that these "Hardball" were a little bit stronger than the "Blackberry" but I'm betting that the stronger high was because of the larger sized bags.

Both of these bags were strong enough that I wasn't doing my normal 4-bag shots. Have only been doing 2 or 3-bag shots of these. A 2-bag shot gives me one hell of a high and a decent nod. The one 3-bag shot I did of these put me on my ass hardcore. I was nodding out hard, had to have my wife be my sitter to keep me awake.

Would definitely buy any of these, Blackberry, Blueprint, and Hardball, again. All very good, strong dope. Glad Pittsburgh is back on. The Burgh is back baby!


----------



## ptown dope

****RE-RATING***** (don't worry, deleted original)
c i t y Ptown
stamp avatar (blue)
quality: 6.5/10
quantity 6.5/10 (most are HUGE!!)
ROA:IN intranasal (and plugged some! plugged it up my ass!!...j/k)

Notes:now that i really gave these a try i change my rating (previous a 5) these things are really good quality, MAD STRONG, not much cut, tanish-white, and MAD STRONG TASTING! I would give it a higher rating if i didnt get those georgia's and the bk's finest!! cuz these r def far better than anything in months (except bk finest)


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Gucci
Graphic: The gucci logo
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Above average diesel that I was happy to get cause it was cheaper than what I usually pay for good shit.. a good buy, but be careful as there are definitely multiple batches of this popular stamp going around.

Slackboxed- Definitely get that Full Power if you can, you will not be disappointed. I think I rated it a 7/10, its the best shit I've gotten in p-town in months. My boy ran out of it fast cause everyone was snatching them up. You will not be disappointed I promise you that.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson*

Stamp: *SKY HIGH*
Graphic: Syringe above the words stay high. 
Quality: 6
Quantity: 5
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed per dose
Notes: Nice white powdery good tasting diesel. This shits a notch up from AVATAR IMO. 8 bags of this SKY HIGH sniffed got me higher than 6 bags of AVATAR IV'd.

I think these might be put out by the same people who put out the unbeleivables because the syringe graphic is the same.

Anyway this is good diesel that I would definitely go back for.


----------



## skinnyDog

paterson
     trust me- white bag, blue letters
      quality-3
      quantity-3
       white flaky dope, weak ass crap in skimpy ass bags-i  am tired of all the bullshit bout fire spewin out of everyone's mouth


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

***Latest Batch - Re-Review***
City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name/Color/Graphic: HARDBALL/Blue/baseball player swinging a bat
Quality: Now a 4/10, Was a 6/10
Quantity: Now a 3/10, Was a 6/10
Notes: The blue stamp HARDBALL has fell off in both quantity and quality. The bags have gone from being of average size to being consistently small all the way thru the buns. And what was an above-average quality stamp, has now dropped down to being slightly below-average. This usually indicates that is a particular stamp has just about reached its end. Most likely the bricks of the blue HARDBALL that are still around are the last of them. Thats probably why the green HARDBALLS just hit the streets. The blue HARDBALLS were my goto stamp for like 3 solid weeks. I feel like im writing its eulogy!! You served me well blue HARDBALL, you will be missed. LoL!!!

City: Newark NJ
Stamp Name: HARDBALL
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic: a baseball player swinging a bat
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: These are what the blue HARDBALLS were when they first hit the streets. Above-average quantity bags full of above-average quality dope. Nice rush, smooth euphoric high, decent legs, nice clean taste, light-colored D. All around good dope. My friends who only sniff their bags liked these as well. I usually end u liking different stamps than the ones that sniffers do, but these have been well received by everyone regardless of their R.O.A.  Grab these up!!!

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: DIRTY DICK
Stamp Color: Green bags, Red ink
Stamp Graphic: cock 'n' balls LoL!!
Quality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 4.5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Fire!!! Fire!!! Fire!!! *I completely agree with NNJPrincess'* rating of a 7.5 This stamp is the heat!! Mixed up dark like apple cider, and left no residue whatsoever in the spoon. My usual 7-bagger got me seriously faded and I've been nodding in and out all day since dosing. The green glassine bags were definitely a little odd to see in North Jersey. They aren't unheard of, but colored bags were more of a back in the day thing for Jersey if I remember correctly, but I see alot of the PA posters here get them too. Get these b4 they gone!!!

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: BROOKLYNS FINEST
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Once again another stamp that I've seen rated way too high. I think someone said that this was a 7.5?!?! Not even close! Try that DIRTY DICK if ya wanna see what a real 7.5 is like! I feel these bags are NO BETTER than a 5 tops! Nothing special, just ordinary average Ptown diesel. Newark is continuing to prove why it is worth it to pay the extra cash to get quality dope. Oh yea, and Patersons' bags are getting smaller every frickin' week!?!? At least Newark's bags are decently fat for the most part. 

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: ALSTON FIRE
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: This is the same D as the 2000 GUNS. The ink is very sloppily stamped and the bags are those shorter, wider glassines. Mixed up VERY muddy with a lot of white clumpy shit left in the spoon.

***Latest Batch - My 3rd Review Since The First Batch In Early January***
City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: 2000 GUNS
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic: graphic of a gun 
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: When this stamp first hit the streets during that bad drought in January, it initially was completely fake (0/10). Then I gave it like a 6/10. It has since dropped lower to about a 4/10. This is the same D as the ALSTON FIRE. The ink is very sloppily stamped and the bags are those shorter, wider glassines. It mixes up VERY muddy with lots of white clumpy shit left in the spoon.  

Cop safely kiddies and stay faded!!!
-J. Phresh


----------



## nika99

*Pittsburghd*

I will read the rules or I will be held responsible for the permanent closing of this thread.


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson

Stamp : TIGER WOODS

Graphic: A picture of T.W. putting a golf ball on some grass.

Stamp Color: Light Blue

Quantity of product: 5-7(1 8 out of ten) (SO agreeing with other poster, these bags range from 'nice bag' tp 'wow this would be a brick in a bundle if all the bags were this big(ok more like 3x bundle)
Quality of product: 7.5 at least if not a solid 8, these are very very good

ROA: i sniff, friend IVs (8 bags by me, 2 for friend)

Well, i was looking to get very high tonight so when i saw  Steady_Hands's post bout tigga tigga woods yallllll and then got a call bout em an hour later, the fates were sealed.  Put my friend (who slams 10 @ once up for 2 since hes broke and they got a great rating, he actually got a nice rush so take that as you may, for that to happen, it must be damn strong (also gave him 2x bags that were more on the 7.5-8 side of size, these are both strong and generous.  I insufilated the remaining 8 (5 at first, another 3 about 45 later).  Nice steady strong come up, and it had legs.  I hate to say it but when i finally went home about 5 hours later, i was not in shape to drive well, and nodded at a stop sign(IM NOT PROUD OF THIS).  Anyways, i guess what im tryin' to say  my fellow degenerates is, this stuff is da hot FIYAH FIYAH.  Def. would go out of my way for these agaikn, and would pay extra again(from great price to average).  Have fun and be safe folks, its hoott outside.

sorry if im rambling, not sure why that might be happenin' (lol)
Report Post   	Reply With Quote


----------



## jarettscapo

Paterson

Tiger Woods
Blue
Quantity - 6/10
Quality - 7.5/10   STR8 CRACKKKK BOY

Bk Finest
Black
Quantity - 5/10
Quality - 7.7/10 - same with TW   FIREEEE BOY

Trust Me 
Blue
Quantity - 4/10
Quality - 4/10 Very average, dark clear mix decent diesel.

Unbelievable
green
quantity - 5/10
quality - 5/10 lil betta than av.

Amazing
green
quantity - 5/10
quality - 3.5/10  they switched batches on it, these fell off, mix a lil cloudy and dark, not clear and piss yellow like old ones. beware.

Avatar
blue
quantity - 5.5/10
quality - 6.5/10 VERY NICE diesel - very very nice.

Full Power 
orangy rediishh
quantity - 6/10
quality - 7/10 Borderline Fire. Pins n Needles baby.

Supermans still around and are as good as they were. same shit.
Some may have a beat stamp of brick cities but i been gettin the same a TINY BIT above average B.C's as i been gettin since they first dropped.

ITS FIRE SEASON NOW YO. all of that "just average nuttin else around shit" is kinda over wit i feel.   TOO  BAD i started MMT and thank GOD i am finally DONE BANGIN DOPE!!! SCHWEET! 

be eassssyyyy yall


----------



## Modnaro

Got some of the GENERALS in Pittsburgh today and like.. they where much better than i expeted from  past reviews maybe a new batch?
Quantity: 6/10
Quality 6.5/10- a 3 bag shot had me nodding very hard , once again didnt feel like the cleanest of dope but it got me pretty fucking high

and also

Stamp:Lucky Charms green font
Graphic: just the word and a tiny clover
Quantiy : 6/10 (big deal)
Quality: 2.5 er maybe 3/10 fucking that dope that mixes up all clumpy and is hard to draw up and even when I did it barely got me off E and I was maybe a tiny bit high off of a 7 bag shot.. garbage..

I am super excited tho becuase my mans getting Blue priints later, and I heard from here and around they are really hitting.. cant waitt oh yeah also one of my dudes has Stop Shops are they still bangin or garbage jw? And also a valid opinon from some you fellow burgh IVers out there .. what should I buy im gonna go out and grab a bun soon and what's best Stop Shops, BETs ( never heard of), wait for the possible Blueprints that arent guranteed, or go and get the always consitent Ultra Powers?? This is the last of my doe pretty much til Friday so I want the BEST


----------



## deaf eye

newark

sunkist with an orange
stamp color orange
quality 6 > (that means greater than 6 ? right ?)
quantity 5

other comments
dont wanna jinx my ass ,


----------



## jersey_jeeper

*City or state stamp was copped in:* Paterson, NJ
*Stamp name:* Avatar
*Stamp Color:* Blue
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 5/10
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 4.5/10
*ROA:* IV
*Other comments:* Average dope, nothin spectacular.  

*City or state stamp was copped in:* Paterson, NJ
*Stamp name:* Amazing
*Stamp Color:* Green
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 5/10
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 3/10
*ROA:* IV
*Other comments:*  I was kind of disappointed with it, not what I was expecting.  I got Avatar and Awesome at the same time, and the Avatar was definately better.  Had to do 5 to get a decent rush. Mixes cloudy

*City or state stamp was copped in:* Newark, NJ
*Stamp name:* Kings of New York
*Stamp Color:* black
*Graphic:* A crown
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 4/10
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 5.5/10
*ROA:* IV
*Other comments:* i didnt think that it was going to be that great because there was less in each bag than normal, but for the amount in the bag, pretty good shit.  

*City or state stamp was copped in:* Newark, NJ
*Stamp name:* Blue Magic
*Stamp Color:* Black stamp on a light blue bag
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 8/10
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 5.5/10
*ROA:* IV
*Other comments:*  These bags are FAT.  I couldn't believe the amount in each bag, and how easily it poured out.  it didn't stick to the inside of the bad AT ALL.  Slightly above average IMO.


----------



## gotthenodon

*Washington Heights*
Stamp Name: Ghost Rider
Graphic: guy w/ skeleton head riding a motorcycle 
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: usually 7-10 bags a shot, only doing 5-6 w/ these bags
Notes: tan powder, mixes up super dark brown. great rush, strong pins and needles. definitely a lot of lasting power too, been keeping me droopy and nodding in and out all afternoon and probably gonna keep me that way all night. doesn't seem like alota people cop in washington heights, but keep an eye out for this shit (also bags called Getaway and Hang Time, which ive rated on here--> all very solid, 6.5/10 or higher). 

peace out, be safe


----------



## Badfi$h

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *RECYCLED*
Stamp Color: Green
Graphic:  Recycling symbol 
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 2.5/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  3/10
ROA: Sniff
Other comments:  While I am an earthy girl and a fan of recycling, these barely got me off E.  Garbage.  Everything in Trenton straight up GARBAGE, 'cept Prada and they are gettin scarce.  Not really worth the trouble when the dope is like this.  Dope Gods -- send some more good shit to Trenton.

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *GREY GOOSE*
Stamp Color: Gray or light blue, don't remember.
Graphic:  None
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 3/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):  1.5/10
ROA: Sniff
Other comments: OUCH.  OUCH OUCH OUCH.  I have never had my nose/throat burn like it did after sniffing these.  Got a brief speedy buzz after sniffing (not coke-like, don't know what the hell it was though.)  Did not get dope-high at all.  Gave 1.5 because my friend did like 5 and got unsick, maybe even slightly buzzed...I am too scared to try them again though for my throats sake.  Yuck....garbage.


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Tiger Woods
Graphic: A little guy putting
Quality: 5/10
Quantity:6/10
Comments: Well, it happened. I got a knock-off Tiger Woods. It came in a mixed bundle with Gucci and Quantum Apocalypse (My guy wasn't around so he sent his boy who fucking shorted me a bag and gave me these bullshit bags). There was one Tiger Woods. It wasn't horrible but it DEFINITELY was not the fire everyone is reporting. It was just about the same as the Guccis. I thought it was gonna be garbage though cause for some reason I hadn't noticed all these reviews of the stamp, and I got a mysterious red Tiger Woods with no graphic like a month ago and it was pretty much garbage..weird.


----------



## nika99

*Pittsburghd*

Stamp:Trap Files,Black
Quality:5.5/10
Quantity:5.5/10
roa:IV
usually do an 8 to11 bag shot ,did 11 got a small nice rush but didn't last long at all .got them a week earlier from same guy and they were like a 7/10 they fell off and r much lighter when mixed.


----------



## ewgross

*TRENTON*
Stamp: CRANK High Voltage
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV

Total garbage. It looks like dope, it tastes like dope, its got a nice color to it, but low and behold... Its crappy.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - money train*

*Paterson*
Stamp: *MONEY TRAIN*
Graphic: Train
Quality: 5
Quantity: 5
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed of average D per dose
Notes: (stamp was green) 8 bags got me high...shit aint fire but it's still nice white powdery nice tasting dope. Seems pretty similar to AVATAR.


----------



## untaMe

Bethlehem / Allentown PA
Stamp : Vanilla Sky black lettering white bags
Quality 6/10
Quantity 4/10
Tolerance: usually bang 7-10 bags
Called up my connect  he said the feens were goin crazy for this new shit he got so i picked up a brick. Bags are kinda small but the dope is good and cooks up real nice. I'd say these are a little better than the shit I was getting, definitely worth coppin.


----------



## bo$$

CAMDEN, NJ
*Fully Loaded*
Quality: 3/10
Quantity 5/10
ROA: IV

shit was weeeak. i did a little less than my normal shot, but it barely made my pupils tiny.
plus the lady on the set was disrespectful as hell n then shorted me one on top of it.


----------



## qualityOVAquantity

City or state stamp was copped in: PITTSBURGH,PA
Stamp name:Afghanistan
Stamp Color:Green
Stamp Graphic (if any):2 Rifles
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:   off white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:neat
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):3
ROA: IV
Other comments:Well I had the first afghanis when they were here a couple months ago and they weren't that great and this new batch is WORSE been going to the same Dman for awhile he's been falling off faster than tiger woods 
Information About Your Tolerance (optional): Well i'm alot older than most of you on here i've been using for close to 19 years but my usual dose is 10bg shot twice a day I'm not too good with computers but I was sick of wasting money on shit dope in PGH i'm glad a buddy showed me this site otherwise i would of bought those garbage LUCKY CHARMS that were just posted lol thanks for saving me money !!!

City or state stamp was copped in: PGH
Stamp name:Generals
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):circle with star kinda like medal recieved by military people
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:beige
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:     ok
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):3.5
ROA: IV
Other comments:More pgh garbage it was real but just very very weak a lil better than afghani's i hear everyone else finding 7's and 8's my current Dman just isnt cutting it anymore time to find a new one and make some calls
Information About Your Tolerance (optional): 10 shoter twice a day for 19 years

City or state stamp was copped in: PGH
Stamp name:ULTRA POWER
Stamp Color:light red
Stamp Graphic (if any):just ULTRA POWER
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:   off white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:   ok
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4-6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):6
ROA: IV
Other comments :Thank heavens switched Dmen and found something worth while its not fire by any means but compare it to everything else lately and it seems that way, finally got some legs havent felt that in 4 months but high didnt last that long so theyre definantly not higher than 6 not sure how some people got 7's for these opinions i guess in the end was satisfied 
Information About Your Tolerance (optional): ten bagger twice a day 19 years (dont end up like me!!! )


----------



## Badfi$h

ewgross said:


> *TRENTON*
> Stamp: CRANK High Voltage
> Quality: 3/10
> Quantity: 7/10
> ROA: IV
> 
> Total garbage. It looks like dope, it tastes like dope, its got a nice color to it, but low and behold... Its crappy.



*Yay...hello fellow Trentonian...welcome to Bluelight!!*   We are few and far between here so make sure to get your reviews up....we can help each other out, especially since I hardly ever see the stamps I cop in other cities.  Only had one bag of that (Crank High Voltage) and did it with a few other different stamps so I couldn't tell if it was beat....thanks for the rating.  

*This is a word-of-mouth rating..I apologize if this is against the rules, but I trust the source and wanted to post it.*

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *X-Men*
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): "X" with a circle around it
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: White
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: (not sure)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): (not sure)
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 1/10 My friend said it was just baking soda.  100% beat.  He called the dealer a bunch of times after buying and he wouldn't answer.
ROA: It was sniffed.
Other comments:  Total garbage.  Stay far, far, far away.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

EASTON, PA
Stamp name:      DIE
.  HARD
Stamp Color:       red
Stamp Graphic (if any):  Reaper holding a scythe in his right hand. the pictures above the text and sometimes the pictures above the fold on the second section
Bag(glassine, color, any plastic sleeve?):  Blue skinny and tall glassine with the red ink graphic n text, heat sealed inside a clear plastic sleeve, straight up phlly/cmd status
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: some really big dense chunks or just straight powder; nothin in between.  Mixes up cloudy, as in coffee with too much creamer! buttt it stays behind the cotton and comes up in the set yellowish golden(piss golden color) but CLEAR
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 3/10 stamped very messily with varying ink darknesses and placement all over the sleeve
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4-5.5/10 somwhat varying with a few dissappointing ones as well as a few(an I say FEW) fatties
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):    5.5-6/10 pretty damn nice rush followed by a hard nod but somewhat dissappointing legs(the nod doesnt stay as long as it should)would be a 6-6.5 with legs
ROA: IV

Tolerance (optional): iv usr for ahwile; long enough to know the difference between ehh :/ and ahhh X) and...
~I would grab these again especially if I didnt know any stamp out there they can get the job done plenty well enough(Im really hard on my rating and dont rate anything a 5 or over that doesnt give me some sort of nod or crazy rush off regualr dose)

*I WILL NOT POST LOCATIONS OF WHERE STAMPS WERE COPPED AT!!! I WILL NOT POST LOCATIONS AND ASK IF THERE IS ANY GOOD BAGS IN THAT AREA OF THE CITY!!! I WILL NOT POST LOCATIONS, I WILL NOT POST LOCATIONS, I WILL NOT POST LOCATIONS, I WILL NOT POST LOCATIONS. X100000. OR THIS THREAD WILL BE CLOSED, AND IT WILL BE ON ME. *

_TO THE REST OF THE POSTERS IN THIS THREAD WHO MAY HAVE READ THIS POST AND ASSUMED IT WAS OK TO MAKE A POST LIKE THIS: THIS POSTERS POST WAS EDITED  AND HE GOT INFRACTED, FOR REQUESTING WHERE THE GOOD STAMPS IS AT IN A CERTAIN AREA OF PHILLY, AND ALSO, FOR POSTING A REVIEW AND STATING SPECIFICIALLY THE AREA OF THE CITY WHERE HE COPPED IT AT. POSTING LOCATIONS OR REFERRING TO SPECIFIC LOCATIONS IN ANY WAY AT ALL, OTHER THAN THE NAME OF THE CITY, IS AGAINST OUR RULES IN THIS THREAD AND YOU WILL BE INFRACTED/WARNED AT THE LEAST IF YOU DO THAT.

LACEY_


----------



## 25homes

Pittsburgh
Stamp- Lil-Wayne red ( microphone with cord hard to tell)
Quality-7
Quantity-5-7
Overall-7 solid fuel real close to callin fire. Mixed really clean and dark ice tea color. Really like so far not sure on legs yet


----------



## boxerpuppy1

Copped in Central Joyzey, but came from P-Town

Stamp name: Tiger Energy
Stamp Graphic: A red tiger
Color/texture of product: Off white flacky 
Neatness of packaging: average but CANT rip tape
QUANTITY: 5
QUALITY : 6.0 - 6.5
ROA: Sniffy sniff
Notes: Very good diesel. Just did 5 bags and i"ve been nodding in and out for awhile now. Its taking me close to an hour 2 write this post cuz im seeing 2 screens, i have 2 close 1 eye in order 2 see. I would deff. get these again and if any1 runs into them, snatch them up, you will NOT be pissed(maybe you gonna piss on yourself) haha, lol.
Was told these came from same people who put out the "supermans" and "life support". When i heard that, i was ALL over the dude, cuz those 2 are straight  KRAKKY KRAKK


----------



## pittd

City or state stamp was copped in: pittsburgh
Stamp name:chinese food
Stamp Color:red
Stamp Graphic (if any):none 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:white flakes
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:6.5
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):4-6
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):5.5-6
ROA: IV

They look and smell like the blueprints. mixes up light clear just like em


----------



## skinnyDog

Brooklyn
       TARGET
         quality-8 (for real !!-by Lacey's chart)
         quantity-7-8 varying by bag
            this stamp's as dependable as the sunrise, but they occasionally outdue themselves-nice chunky white dope in super fat bags, half full even after you flick it down repeatedly, turns that beautiful dark amber liquid bfore you even start to swish it around-awesome rush off just 2 with gorgeous long legs-even though by lacey's chart its an HONEST 8, i still don't wanna even flaunt with that  MIS/OVERused F word-and i ain't talkin about Fuck!

      American Dream-purple letters with Uncle Sam character
          quality-6
           quantity-6
             must be new batch cause its alot whiter, respectable count with nice clean high and decent legs, i'd be real happy with this if Target wasn't so awesome- these are real deal NYC stamps and remeind me why i go all the way to NYC almost daily

  tolerance-bundle daily, using 22yrs with a few gaps


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: 354 Boys
Graphic: none
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Changed my rating after I was stuck buying them for a few days


----------



## Badfi$h

*Mediocrity*

City or state stamp was copped in: *TRENTON, NJ*
Stamp name: *MOST WANTED*
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: (none)
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 4/10
ROA: Sniff
Other comments:  The epitome of mediocre.  Lacey's definition for a #4 exactly -- crappy, but if you do more than usual, you may catch a slight buzz.  It's real, but nothing to write home about, and I'd be a little hesitant to get it again even if sick...but I would if nothing else was around.  I did twice my normal dose and I'm a little noddy right now...so it is what it is.


----------



## Khadijah

bluephishin said:


> paterson
> 
> hey lacey, i just wanna say that i DID get a knock off blue thunder stamp the other day, complete crap. not gonna bother rating, it was fake, thunder with a thunderbolt in blue, watch out, they said blue thunder i was like hell yah and then it was bull.



BLUE THUNDER was the stamp i was talkin about . A blue stamp called THUNDER aint the same ish--My theory is still true ! :D


----------



## stuckinaloop

PATERSON
STAMP: *MARCH MADNESS*
QUALITY: 7
QUANTITY: 5 - NICE considerin this shits fiaa
TOLERANCE: 8 BAGS SNIFFED PER DOSE
NOTES: this shits straight fire. I usually need atleast 5 feel ok n 8 to get a lil high goin. Yo I sniffed 1 of these, not sayin i got high by any means, but I def felt a little sickness go away which is crazy for one measly bag. Only grabbed 8 cause I am stupid didnt read some1's review on here other wise i woulda got a brick. BUY THESE FUCKERS

I was mad lucky to get this..accordin to my other dealer he been havin trouble gettin anything half decent all day. He said shits gonna be back poppin in paterson by the time every1 opens up early in da am. You'll see my ass out there on the streets like 745-8 lol-say hi!
*
Come on yall, how many times I got to remind you. This aint the ghetto gossip on the d-boy tip thread. Also do you think your dealer would really appreciate you puttin him out on front street like that? Use ur head....*

ne1 heard of the stamp FLATLINE


----------



## jarettscapo

^^^ Totally agree about March Madness. 

My boy has those and the Tiger Woods,
 Both are CRACK.

4 bag banger and im rollin on the floor pins n needles and rush out THE ASS.
a 7 is an underrating i feel, but prolly not. 7 is certified fire and i dont like rating anything an 8 or higher unless 2 bags puts me down. Normal shot is 8 to a bundle. 

Lets just say its been SWEET only havin to do 5 bag shots these past few days. AND IM ON METHADONE AND STILL GETTIN DECENT RUSHES WIT THiS SHIT...str8 up. Paterson is POPPIN rite now. Scoop it while its hot boys!
---its SOO hard stoppin while im on the meth program even tho im totally done wit dope but since this fire is around i cant seem to chill. lol. few more days i guess, i need to stop bangin dope ASAP. lol. shit just tooo good.

ne word on the flatline yet? my lil n***a said he got them shits. doubt ill try it with all my known head crack floatin thru ya dig!


----------



## misskryss

City : Paterson
Name: 354 BOYS
Quality: 3/10
Quantity:5/10
ROA: SNiffed
Comment: I saw someone a few up had these and liked 'em. I'd disagree. I actually had them about a week ago and when i called my dealer the next day made him get gucci for me instead cuz i refused to buy these. but then i get them again last night ... i mean, it's dope. but i think it has a funny taste to it. then again, im VERY picky with my deisal.

CiTY: PTOWN
NAME: Precious (blue stamp no graphic)
QUALITY: 5/6
QUANTITY: 6
Comments: Was pleased. finally got a nod. took 20 something bags...but it happened. good dope. considering i dont normally nod in the least.

Comments: Other than that Ive been gettin the same old stuff. Gucci, 10:17 Brick Squad, Hangover...thats about it. LOOKiNG FOR THAT FiRE. hopefully i find it today  goodluck everyone


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Tiger Woods
Graphic: A guy, presumably Tiger Woods, putting.
Quality: 7-7.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Just wanted to let everyone know that these are still around and still good. I got a knock-off batch  a couple days ago but these are definitely the legit ones. I do think that 8 is a little too generous for them, but they are definitely no lower than a seven. 

And to the person who got 354 Boys and disagreed with my rating, that sucks..I rated it a six, it could be a little lower but I think they were a 5 at least. My guy had those and Gucci as well and I didn't really think there was that much of a difference in quality between the two.


----------



## bandito94

Pittsburgh
Stamp: Obsession
Graphic: Obsession in red letters
Quality:4/10
Quantity:3/10 
Comments: When you first look at the bags the look huge, but they aren't anything special. The D is average. They will get you off, but you gotta do a few more than normal. I wouldn't go out of my way to find these, but if need be, i would pick up again.


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a nice high requires about 4 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1-1.5 bags. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: *Chinese Food*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: None
Color/Consistency: Very Very Light tan, almost white.
Neatness: 6/10 Folded and taped nicely. Tape was easy to rip.
Quantity: 5/10 (All were pretty equally sized.)
Quality: 6/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Got these today from the same dude as the "Blackberry" and "Hardball." Mixed up very light, almost no color. This is the _exact_ same dope as the "Blackberry" and "Hardball." Rush came on really fast and really strong. Caught a really great nod off 3 instead of my normal dose of 4. In fact I can catch a small nod off of 2 of these usually.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

PITTSBURGH, PA


Name: Chinese Food
Color: White bag, red font
Graphic: None
Color of Dope/Texture: Real white fentanyl-looking dope, pretty much exact same as the blackberry,hardball & blueprint dope. when you mix it up it's almost clear, very light.
Quantity: 3-6/10
Quality: 5- 5.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Pretty much same as Blackberry & Hardball & Blueprint dips. Although every batch they put out of all these stamps, it seems like the Quantitys getting smaller, which in turn lowers the Quality of the bag....When i first got the Blackberrys when they first came out, they were fucking HUGE! I mean you'd flick it and it would still be over halfway on the bottom flap, and if you pinched it with your fingers you could feel a lump it was so thick, but now....shits barely takin up the bottom line....beaaaatttt !!


Name: True Religion
Graphic: Little buddah guy i think w/the guitar
Color: White bag, red stamp
Texture/Color of dope: white, flakey dope, same as above
Quantity: These were all around the same quantity unlike the Chinese Foods, these were all around a *4.5/10 *for size.
*Quality: 5-5.5/10*
ROA: IV
Comments: A lot better than a lot of the other bags that have been making a come-back lately such as (Afghanistans, DOA's, Tuna Fish, etc.) these actually r the same dope as above in the Chinese Foods only more consistent with the quantities...overall a decent buy unless you can find absolute fire.


Name: Yankees
Color: White bag, blue font
Graphic: a circle w/a baseball bat and tophat on top of it on the inside (like the Yankees logo) and Yankees written in cursive inside
Texture/Color of dope: (came from same dude as Paradise) SO i thought it'd be the same dope but these are an off white, kinda flakey, partly grainy type dope (definately MUCH lighter dope than the Paradises)
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 3.5-4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: They're aight. Will get you off sick and a little buzz if you do a shitload of them past your normal dose. Was pissed off cuz dude told me he had the Paradises and Sugar Hills still. O well, all part of tha game. Hopefully karma will turn in my luck/favor today when i go out looking for dat fiyaaah! OR maybe i should just stick with the Chinese Foods cuz i know they're half decent??? Decisions, decisions......mofockuhs!


Name:General
Color: White bag, red font
Graphic: Stripes like general stripes on patch kinda
Texture/Color of dope: DIRTY shit, browner
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 3.5 - 4/10 (a 4 would be generous in my opinion)
ROA: IV
Comments: I think i wasted my money buying these thinking that they'd be at least half decent enough, cuz i saw all the high ratings on here that even went up to a 6.5/10! Even the average rating for these was like a 4 i think in which case these were NO WHERE near....i mean, them white & blue Earthquake 7.0's were given a 4/10 to 5/10. And these are NOWHERE near them i don't think. Anyways, i suggest if you're going to spend all your money on these, that you buy & try a few first just incase you don't like them either. 

Name: LA Rush
Color: White bag, blue font
Graphic: Car flying down freeway
Color/Texture of Dope: light brown/tanish, lots of grains, some flakes, mixes up like iced-tea though that's clear. LOOKS fire...
Quantity: 6/10 these are pretty big, nice.
Quality: 3/10 
ROA: IV
Comments: I was so bummed after i did these. They had all the components for fire dope. Nice, fat bags, dealer pumping them up saying they're off the chain, mixed up like nice dark iced-tea, half decent looking stamp/dope. Then...after all the waiting........nothing. Pissed, more money that i should have just got more Blackberry/Chinese Foods with, but no i went out looking for that 8/10 shit again. Since i've had the fire recently it's been teasing me cuz like i only got them Ring Leaders for 2 days and they were gone never to be heard of again. Ahh,,  the dope game


----------



## jeryco

NEW BRUNWICK
STAMP:GREEN ZONE
Quality:6.5/10
Quantity:5/10
coments:not the best but in brunswick is hard to find good shit, NB. is famous for having so much garbage


----------



## bluephishin

Paterson
Stamp: FLATLINE
Graphic: EKG line over FLATLINE
Quality: 7-7.5/10
Quantity: 6-8/10
Comments: FIRE!! and the bags are massive.  As soon as i picked these up an orbiting ship was pulled into the bags gravimetric field, well worth it! A++ stuff

double edit: bags seem a little smaller than the ones i got yesterday, havent cracked open an 8 yet today, but still solid 5-7 in quantity


----------



## jeryco

NEW BRUNSWICK
stamp:sunami
black stamp
Quality:7.5/10
Quantity:6/10
coments:the shit comes from newark,but good diesel fat bags, pretty descent,incredible that I found this in NB>


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

bluephishin said:


> Paterson
> Stamp: FLATLINE
> Graphic: just words
> Quality: 7-7.5/10
> Quantity: 6-8/10
> Comments: FIRE!! and the bags are massive.  As soon as i picked these up an orbiting ship was pulled into the bags gravimetric field, well worth it! A++ stuff




^-- lol wut?

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: *Trap Files*
Color: white dip, black font
Graphic: none
Texture/Color of D: tan, grainy
Quantity: 3/10
Quality: 3.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Wouldn't get again even if i was sick


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson - FLAT LINE - FIRE ALARM!!@@#%@*

*PATERSON*

Stamp: *FLAT LINE *(green)
Graphic: kind of squiggily line over the words (EKG line apparently)
Quality: 7.5
Quantity: 5-6
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed per dose
Notes: This shit is FIREEE. Bags are nicely sized too (they vary but are all nice)! Sticks to the bag a little, has a really strong taste & smell. 

This shit is twice as strong if not stronger than all the shit that's been getting 5 ratings on here (like avatar, legion, get right, unbelievable, etc..). I have NEVER been able to get high off sniffing 4 bags, 8 bags don't even come close to doin it a lot of the time. This shit has me NICE off 4 bags, probably equal to a bun of average shit.

All I know is I went back and copped a fuckload of this firee. My tax return couldn't have come at a better time 

These are up there with the best bags I've ever gotten.


----------



## ptown dope

********************Paterson************************
Stamp: Amazing (Green)
Quality: 4/10 (ehhh...at least it is real!)
Quantity: 3/10 (tiny as ISHHH)
Notes: quality may have been better if the bags were a decent size....
considering the tinyness, i cant be bothered.
they better switch it up soon! 
NOT RECOMENDED!

_PLEASE POST THE CITY YOU COPPED THIS IN OR UR POST WILL BE DELETED 

lacey_


----------



## Khadijah

_*Hey yall, I aint tryna talk alot of shit. So you know wat, the next time somebody makes a post that really breaks one of our serious , ,major rules, you wont see no warning. You aint gonna have another chance or another warnin....The thread will just close. Im tired of sayin shit an then sayin, aw, fuck it, we need this thread.

If we got users who been posting , and AINT new, and they dont break a rule that is unclear or kind of confusing, but a MAIN, SET IN STONE one like postin about locations, then thats just fucked up. There aint no excuse for it....It just shows that people aint givin a fuck. Come on, this is like your hood in here, you got to take care of it you dont shit on your own streets (well, maybe yall junkies do, but I dont  ) jk

Anyways tho, for real, there aint gona be no more threats, no more red type, nothin. Youll just come into the forum one day, and there wil be a lil lock icon over this thread, and that will be it. so please try and stay on point...its the last time we gonna ask....*_


----------



## Dopamind

*Best buy (everrrrrrrr)*

BE CAREFUL WITH THIS DOPE, SHOOT WAY LESS TO START BECAUSE ITS BEYOND STRONG COMPARED TO THIS SHIT, MOST PEOPLE SAY GOOD SHIT IS FIRE, AND OVERRATE EVERYTHING BECAUSE THEY THINK ANY GOOD DOPE IS A 10, BUT THIS SHITS EXPLOSIVE LIKE A WAREHOUSE FULL OF THOUSANDS OF BARRELS OF NITRO-FUCKING-GLICERIN!!!! enjoy, but play safe people


Stamp: Best Buy (completely blue version of the yellow bestbuy tag logo

Graphic: Best buy logo with tag, except its blue instead of yellow

Location: Newark i think

Quality: first 10 i have EVER rated a brand of dope, and i mean this with all my heart, i had to make a new name on this site cuz i havent been on since 'nam and forgot my old user/pass, but this shit is for real, trust me and if you can get it, GET ALOT OF IT AND SAVE IT FOREVER.

Quantity: the type of bags you dump out and realize you just got about 2 bundles in one, not MASSIVE, but decent enough to be a 7-8 range

Tolerance: 2 bundles minimum a day, usually shoot 3-5 to start, and 4 bags put me on my ass with Best Buy, KEEP IN MIND i was only 10 hours deep since my last suboxone dosage (24 hours usually STILL blocks me from feeling my dope, but this shit tingled up my veins into my brain and exploded out of every pore in my body as an opiate induced utopian dream.)

Notes: UNREAL, best stamp ive ever had in jersey, been in the game for years, pushed weight and banked, been broke and owned more of a pawn shop than the owner himself, i know how to test purities in chemistry, i know how to test just by taste and flow.  THIS SHIT IS THE BEEZ NEEZZZZZZ, DO NOT PASS UP THE OPPORTUNITY TO GET THIS SHIT IF YOU FIND IT, ITS THE BLUE MAGIC (the real kind) OF OUR GENERATION, peace people! and best of luck to those of you who get this.  oh, and please be careful dropping your first shot/snort bc its alot stronger than youll think, no one is superman here, dont let your addiction make you feel invincible.. do one bag short of your reg shot and enjoy


----------



## elevator

^^^a 10? really? and you did a four bag shot? wouldn't that kill you?  not saying that what you have isn't the bombest shit you ever had, but if you read the rating scale 10's just really don't come in stamp form, unless it's a mixup at the mill.  Im just saying, with the way infractions are handed to people all the time now, and the constant threat of the thread being shut down posts like this that are screaming to get called out, or posts like this that just piss the mods off, need to be rethought and adjusted.
  And it doesn't really make sense to throw out a "10" whilst having bupe in your system.  You're not going to be accurate 10 hours after a bupe dose, and giving it a 10 is just plain silly.


----------



## stuckinaloop

Yeah I agree 100%...there's no way it's a ten I am sorry. 

3-5 bags is what you usually do & 4 bags of best buy put you on your ass...if it was a '10' your normal dose of 4 bags shoulda fuckin killed you

*PATERSON*
Stamp: *T-Mobile*
Graphic: looks like a computer chip or some shit
Quality: 4
Quantity: 5
Tolerance: 8 bags sniffed per dose
Notes: This is diesel...it aint shit but compared to whats around now. I wouldnt buy this unless you are real sick and don't have extra time to search cause there is no reason to settle lol


----------



## bluephishin

lacey k said:


> BLUE THUNDER was the stamp i was talkin about . A blue stamp called THUNDER aint the same ish--My theory is still true ! :D



yea i got what you mean, tho 4 months ago i did see a blue thunder knock off, but i meant that the guy called it blue thunder so def watch out/look at the bags and make sure they are the real kind before handin money is all.


----------



## boxerpuppy1

*Flatline*

Copped in: central jerz but out of P-town

Name: FLATLINE
Graphic: EKG line above the word
Texture/color of product: Flacky off white diesel
QUANTITY: 5.0 - 6.0
QUALITY: 7.0 - 7.5
ROA: Snort, sniff, smoke, and eat just not IV
Notes: I agree 100% with both stuckinloop and bluephishin ratings on this stamp. This is truely beautiful diesel. mY D-boy has really stepped up his game big time. I was on a long garbage drought in January and most of February until not 2 long ago when my diesel has been cumin 2 me like money fallin out da sky when its raining. It started bout 3 weeks ago with "superman"(7) then "life support"(7) then "tiger energy"(7) and now this!!! All i know is that it better stay like this or hopefully get even better(if thats even possible). I do see ratings of 10 out there so maybe i can get that stuff thats a 10? haha lol   If any1 runs into any of the stamps that i just mentioned (if they are not knockoffs) GRAB as much as you can and run!!! Peace all and be safe.


----------



## ptown dope

*******************PATERSON******SUPERFIRE!!!!

Stamp: TigerWoods (Light Blue, TW Hittin a golf ball...)
Quality: 7.5 (FIRE!!!!)
Quantity: 6-7.5(FAT!!!)


Notes: These things are fucking great, they are super white, staticy, and really strong!! to top it off, they are huge!
Extremely happy with this, and highly recommended!!!
These seem  to be very very similar to the original sports center!....almost identical!! I believe these are fatter, however.
I would be happy if these stay around for ever!

Side note: I love the feeling that i get when i am extremely doped up and my balls are itching nonstop. Well, I dont love the itching, but I DO love the feeling when i SCRATCH MY BALLS!!! OMG!! IT FEELS SOOO GOOOOOOOD!!! What is even better is when a girl licks them, but easier to scratch them, more like "on demand"(only when on diesel, and ALOT of it, otherwise it is just w/e)


----------



## ptown dope

Dopamind said:


> BE CAREFUL WITH THIS DOPE, SHOOT WAY LESS TO START BECAUSE ITS BEYOND STRONG COMPARED TO THIS SHIT, MOST PEOPLE SAY GOOD SHIT IS FIRE, AND OVERRATE EVERYTHING BECAUSE THEY THINK ANY GOOD DOPE IS A 10, BUT THIS SHITS EXPLOSIVE LIKE A WAREHOUSE FULL OF THOUSANDS OF BARRELS OF NITRO-FUCKING-GLICERIN!!!! enjoy, but play safe people
> 
> 
> Stamp: Best Buy (completely blue version of the yellow bestbuy tag logo
> 
> Graphic: Best buy logo with tag, except its blue instead of yellow
> 
> Location: Newark i think
> 
> Quality: first 10 i have EVER rated a brand of dope, and i mean this with all my heart, i had to make a new name on this site cuz i havent been on since 'nam and forgot my old user/pass, but this shit is for real, trust me and if you can get it, GET ALOT OF IT AND SAVE IT FOREVER.
> 
> Quantity: the type of bags you dump out and realize you just got about 2 bundles in one, not MASSIVE, but decent enough to be a 7-8 range
> 
> Tolerance: 2 bundles minimum a day, usually shoot 3-5 to start, and 4 bags put me on my ass with Best Buy, KEEP IN MIND i was only 10 hours deep since my last suboxone dosage (24 hours usually STILL blocks me from feeling my dope, but this shit tingled up my veins into my brain and exploded out of every pore in my body as an opiate induced utopian dream.)
> 
> Notes: UNREAL, best stamp ive ever had in jersey, been in the game for years, pushed weight and banked, been broke and owned more of a pawn shop than the owner himself, i know how to test purities in chemistry, i know how to test just by taste and flow.  THIS SHIT IS THE BEEZ NEEZZZZZZ, DO NOT PASS UP THE OPPORTUNITY TO GET THIS SHIT IF YOU FIND IT, ITS THE BLUE MAGIC (the real kind) OF OUR GENERATION, peace people! and best of luck to those of you who get this.  oh, and please be careful dropping your first shot/snort bc its alot stronger than youll think, no one is superman here, dont let your addiction make you feel invincible.. do one bag short of your reg shot and enjoy




FIRST 10 YOU EVER RATED?!?!
TRY THE FIRST ANYTHING U EVER RATED!!! THIS IS UR 1ST POST BUDDY!
PEOPLE, UNTIL WE HAVE CONFIRMATION BY A TRUSTED MEMBER, DONT GO AND SPEND UR LIFE SAVINGS ON THIS ONE JUST YET!!!

-pTOWN


----------



## blasphemy000

My Info: Been using about 4 1/2 years. To get a nice high requires about 4 bags of 5/10 quality diesel. Something that was 8/10 would probably only take me 1-1.5 bags. But I haven't had any 8/10 in forever. Even though my habit isn't very large my ratings are accurate as my friend with a "6 at a time/few buns a day" habit agrees with my ratings.

City: Pittsburgh, Pa
Name: *True Religion*
Bag Color: White
Stamp Color: Red
Graphic: A Buddha with a Guitar
Color/Consistency: Very Very Light tan, almost white.
Neatness: 6/10 Folded and taped nicely. Tape was easy to rip.
Quantity: 5/10 (All were pretty equally sized. I agree with PGHSTEELERBOI. These are getting smaller though.)
Quality: 6/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Got these today from the same dude as the "Blackberry," "Hardball," and the "Chinese Food." Mixed up very light, almost no color. This is the _exact_ same dope as the above mentioned bags. Rush came on really fast and really strong. Caught a really good nod off 3 instead of my normal dose of 4. This is the 5th kind of stamp that this dope has had in the last 2 weeks. But I will second the fact that it seems the quantity of these is getting smaller.


----------



## digdoug

*PHILADELPHIA, PA
*
Name: POWDER 2010
Bag Color: Blue
Stamp Color: Dark Blue
Graphic: 'POWDER 2010'
Color/Consistency: Tan with a dip of brown.
Neatness: 9, no problems here, folded nicely in a lil zip lock
Quantity: 5/10 
Quality: 4/10
ROA: Sniff

Meh. Wouldn't have bought POWDER 2010 if I knew anyone half-reasonable who had tried it. Not to mention the name is just stupid. 

There is some T-Pain stamps around as well, I've been told their shit - I haven't tried them myself but I have heard bad things.


----------



## chillz

Pittsburgh,pa

Name: Blue print
Bag Color:white
Stamp Color: blue
Graphic: none
Color/Consistency: white flakey.
qauntity: 5.5/10
quality: 5/10
roa: IV

comments.  these were better then i expected them to be. i never had any luck with blue stamps but i would recommend them to my peeps in the burgh be safe out there.


----------



## deaf eye

newark 

bang bang 
bowling ball hitting some pins
red
quality  - 3 
quantity 7
had to sniff em 

other comments got me rubbing my nose like a mofo, and this shit kinda has me feeling short tempered and easily annoyed right now, (most of the time  im a laid back fellah )


----------



## jake99

PHILLY!!!!
Name:   Tony Montana
Bag Color:  blue
Stamp Color: black
Graphic: little box with a  T  and  M    
Color/Consistency: light tan.
qauntity: 7/10    (Abuot 2-3 times as fat as what i normally get by a.c. )   
quality: 7/10
roa: Sniffff

Philly is on point !   this stuff is nicest ive gotten in a long time........nicer than most of the stuff in camden , even Source.............ONly done 3 so far today and was nodding ...........i normally do a bundle in a day and barely catch a nod !


----------



## slackboxed

Paterson, NJ
Stamp: Best Buy
Graphic: Best buy logo with the tag except the tags blue instead of yellow
Quantity: 6/10
Quality 6.5/10
Notes: This shit is pretty flame but it's not 10/10 kind of shit. I did a few bags and it got me really high but nothing i've never had before no offense to any other poster.

Paterson, NJ
Stamp: Therapy with the letters going from big to small.
Color: Red
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 3.5/10
Notes: Took me 4-5 bags just to get off sick. It'll get you off sick but not much past it, i'd avoid these. I saw these like a week to two and a half weeks ago and i'm surprised as fuck to see these around again. I guess someone was holding onto these shitty stamps.

Paterson, NJ
Stamp: Seven Up
Graphic: 7up in blue and underneath it the letters Seven Up.
Color: light blue
Quantity: 5-7/10
Quality: 6.5-7/10
Notes: This shit is really good. I'm sure some pple are like wtf is with this qty rating. Well, some bags are normal/average filled to like a qtr of the fold, some bags are filled all the way to the fold. And not with filler either, with dope. I opened up one bag and it was like 3 bags and all i could say was daaaamnnn... The dope is really good too!

My boy is fucking with blue Tiger Woods and I was supposed to pick this shit up last nite but he forgazed me and I went to someone else. Is Tiger Woods worth the wait/money in Paterson?


----------



## ptown dope

***********P-Town***********
Stamp: March Madness (blue no graphic --- Tan dope.)
Quality: 7/10 (above avg! would been higher rating if it werent for those tigerwoods)
Quantity: 4/10 (looks fatter than they actually are, i miss tiger woods already!!)

Notes: Overall some good solid dope, I happened to like Tiger Woods better, th size and quality seems better on those.
I only a small 3 bag bump, to test out, cuz i dont do my normal dose on shit rated a 7 in here!!
My ratings may change...ill keep ya updated.
but if u have a choice between tiger and mm, get the tiger.

Alot better than the green March Madness from march of 2008, however, one of the bags had the taste of the old march madness.


----------



## scrappy

Canton, Ohio
Name: none
Bag Color:yellow
Stamp Color: yellow
Graphic: none
Color/Consistency: tan flakey.
qauntity: 4/10
quality: 4/10
roa: sniffy sniffy

Hard to come by around these parts. Would have worked if you were sick, but I was expecting something more.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Yankees, Sugar Hill
Graphic: Yank - baseball & tophat, sugar- none
Color: white bags, blue stamps
Texture/Color of Dope: white, flakey
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 3/10
ROA: IV
Comments: I tasted this shit and it made my tongue numb for hours.

has any1 heard of FBI FILES in Pittsburgh??


----------



## ptown dope

....im nodding like crazy, i got work in 30 minutes ...
March Madness[/COLOR]:
Quality:  7/10 (very strong, maybe stronger than tw...?...)
Quality: 4/10 (very small, that is why i prefer tw!)
notes: I changed my rating cuz i did a lil more and im nodding like i been on a binge...but i just woke up.
so in my book, that is some fire...still prefer tw btw...


----------



## bluephishin

PATERSON , NJ
Name: Unrated
Graphic: the circle slash thing all unrateds (ive seen) have
Color: red ink
Quantity:7/10
Quality: 7/10
ROA: IV, sniffed
Comments:  this shit tastes exactly like the FLATLINE/Tiger Woods fire, so im keen to think they are all the same dope, just dif. amts in bags and whatnot.  This stuff is def def fire, had me off my ass all night last night (picked it up around 9:30, was nodding at 7am driving my friend to work.  I sniff, friend slams, both were retarded from this stuff, just as we were from the FLATLINE.  anyways, guess im saying im a happy customer.

P.S.S - so once again i gotta say, i was trying to get high earlier and my bags collapsed in on themselves, i asked a friend who teaches physics at yale and he said the bags formed a  black hole from having too much mass existing at a single point in spacetime.  So i guess my question is, does anyone know how to scrape the dope out of a black hole? i know i lost a lot in there ;P


----------



## A_dreamer

*CAmden nj*

City or state stamp was copped in: (do not post more than the city name)camden
Stamp name:60 sec
Stamp Color:
Stamp Graphic (if any):
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:brown sludge
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):3rea
Quality of Product (1-10 scale):3
ROA: IV, intranasal/sniffed, smoked, etc.6 bag shot..has really fallen off since ive been there last...was the only set open in the area


----------



## yo_bot

NIGHT PARTY
quality: 7 FYA totally dissolved with no left over residuals nice and almost clear brown/yellow
quanity: 5 nice average size
package: 7 nice crafting
area: southern central pennsylvania
product: bright white powders
ROA: IV i slammed 5 bags and got pins and needle with nice smell and rush even after taking suboxone last night and this morning
AWESOME SHIT DUDES!!!

SWEET DREAMS is still around also ( it's been rated already)


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

I just wanna say that I think a lotta people on here, ESPECIALLY the Paterson posters, have been GROSSLY EXAGGERATING their ratings of recent stamps. What has everyones tolerance gone down or something?!?! Or has everyone forgotten what fire actually is?!?! Im talking about TIGER WOODS and MARCH MADNESS getting 7.5's from nearly everyone! The EXACT same ratings?!? All the way down to the .5?! And dont tell me Im getting a knockoff bcuz i know for a FACT that i _should not post this._ And before anyone says that I rated MARCH MADNESS a 7.5, i know i did, i was the first BL'er to post that stamp, but that was from Brooklyn and was completely different, and those bags had a basketball hoop graphic. Fowl shit is going on here, and I know why. Anyways,

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: UNBELIEVABLE
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic: a syringe
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shit. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Slightly below-average Ptown diesel. Nuff said.

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: TIGER WOODS
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic:
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shit. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Yes, these bags are similar to the SPORTSCENTERS in regards to the dope being super white and almost fluffy, and the fact that they are super static-y. But the similarities end there. In no way are these even close to the quality of the SPORTSCENTERS, at least before they began to fall off! I copped these TIGER WOODS three times now, from 3 different guys, in 3 different parts of the Paterson, so I can say for certain that im getting the same batch that the rest of you guys are. I cant believe people think that these merit a 7.5 rating!! Thats krazy to me!!_Once again ...keep that to ur self_ 7.5?!? REALLY?!?! These bags are very good but leave it at that. I gave the DIRTY DICKS outta Newark a 7.5 and these arent even in the same ballpark!!!

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: MARCH MADNESS
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shit. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Again, THESE ARE NOT THE MARCH MADNESS BAGS FROM BROOKLYN!! Lets just make that clear!!  You wanna talk about big bag scrapes, these are the definition of bags that MUST be scraped in order to consume. Even after multiple strong bag flicks, this dope is so damn sticky that I had to completely rip the bags open down the seams and use a razor blade, not a drivers license, to scrap the dope out!!  The dope scrapes off in 1 or 2 giant flakes. They mix up well, but not as good as the TIGER WOODS. Minimal residue left in the spoon, but with a little effort, most if not all eventually dissolves. The rush is pretty weak, but the high is nice with decent nod-power. To the poster who called this "certified crack", No disrespect, but I have to wonder if your smoking rocks, LoL just kiddin, cuz this shit aint no fire!! I gave these a 6/10 and thats being generous! There actually probably closer to a 5.5/10

***4th Review***
City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name/Color/Graphic: 2000 GUNS/black/handgun graphic 
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 6/10
Notes: This is now my 4th review of these bags. Again, they're in those shorter, wider, flimsy glassine bags with a very sloppy stamp and faded graphic. and I've now found out that these are this guys personal stamp. By that I mean, he cuts his grams, stamps his own bags and puts out his own product. These first dropped around the first week or so in January and started out fake. Like 0/10 fake. Then they climbed to a respectable 5.5, then dropped a bit, and are now a garbage 3/10. Stay away!!! Shit mixes up like mud and will clog the hell outta your rig!!

So please people, be honest with your ratings! Dont give something a higher rating that it deserves just cause other people rated it high. Maybe people are rating higher than necessary bcuz they dont wanna "admit" that they got shit thats "just good". If ya'll really feel that these bags are fire, then hey, thats what you feel. But if your rating just to go along with the pack, thats not helping anyone, ya feel me? Theres nothing wrong with getting 5-6 dope. But calling it 7+ dope is wrong. 

So be honest and be safe ya'll. 
My 0.2  
-J. Phresh


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: Incredible Hulk
Color: white dip, green font
Graphic: none
Color/Texture of Dope: White, flakey
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These came with the NEW batch of 100% Pure's, not the batch from 2 weeks or so ago. 

Name: 100% PURE
Graphic: none
Color: white dip, green font
Color/Texture of Dope: white, flakey
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 3.5-4/10
ROA: IV
Comments: My man told me that these were different than his last batch of 100%PUres that he had 2 weeks ago. (and i know you're all thinking he just said that for me to buy it, BUT he had me come down and try these out for FREE, and they actually are a little different...Quality wise- about the same, but the way they mix up, these are a bit darker than the last batch - have a tint of light brown/yellowish to them unlike the clear ones from 2 weeks ago.) 
All-in-all - an average bag that's worth a buy if you can't find the fire.

Name: FBI Files
Color: white dip, red font
Graphic: none
Texture/Color of Dope: tinted, light brown, flakes & grains
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: These are in the longer bag that has the unripable tape that some of the good Sleepys had. All in all they are like "The First 48"'s that were just out. Not too great of a rush, kind of a creeper, but overall a good nice, relaxing feeling. I'd get these again because i'm no longer impressed w/the feeling of the True Religions and the Paradises r gone.


**OK I WANT TO ADD THIS TOO. I'M LOOKING AT A LOT OF THESE POSTS AND NOT ONLY THE NEW USERS, BUT EXPERIENCED USERS ALSO HAVE BEEN NOT FOLLOWING THE FORMAT TO RATE BAGS, NOT LISTING CITY NAMES, NOT FILLING OUT ALL THE REQUIRED AREAS (THEYLL FILL OUT CITY NAME AND STAMP NAME BUT NOT COLOR) I MEAN C'MON PEOPLE. HOW HARD IS IT TO JUST FILL OUT 5 OR 6 QUESTIONS ABOUT SOMETHING YOU LOVE? IF YOU'RE GOING TO TAKE THE TIME TO COME ONLINE, SIGN ONTO BLUELIGHT, FIND THIS THREAD AND MAKE A POST, DO IT RIGHT!!! PUT THE CITY NAME FIRST! FILL OUT ALL REQUIRED FIELDS! LIKE FUCK THIS AINT ROCKET SCIENCE. I'M GETTING TIRED OF SEEING STAMP NAMES THAT I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT AND THEN I GO TO LOOK AT THE COLOR AND IT AINT EVEN LISTED. WHAT THE FUCK'S THE POINT IF YOU'RE NOT GOING TO GIVE US ACCURATE INFORMATION? SORRY EVERYONE I KNOW YOU DON'T CARE TO READ THIS, ESPECIALLY THE ONES THAT DO IT CORRECTLY LIKE I DO, BUT I THINK IT NEEDS TO BE SAID SEEING AS HOW LACEY EVEN TOLD US THAT WE'RE NOT GETTING ANYMORE WARNINGS OR INFRACTIONS, THE FORUM WILL JUST BE SHUT DOWN ONE DAY. SO, ALL IN ALL, LET'S QUIT THE BICKERING, FILL OUT ALL REQUIRED FIELDS, REMEMBER TO PUT THE CITY NAME, AND INSTEAD OF BITCHING AT NEWBIES ON THE THREAD, MAYBE WE CAN PM THEM AND TELL THEM WHAT THEY'VE DONE WRONG AND HOW TO FIX IT - THEY DON'T NEED TO BE ABLE TO PM US BACK. PLEASE EVERYONE LETS STEP OUR GAME UP BEFORE ITS TOO LATE. I REALLY REALLY NEED/ENJOY THIS THREAD AS I'M SURE YOU ALL DO TOO. THANKS.


----------



## jersey_jeeper

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: Blue Magic
Stamp Color: Black on Blue Wax Paper Bags
Stamp Graphic: Black Typeface
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Notes: These are of better than decent quality - an obvious reference to the "Blue Magic" seen in the film American Gangster. I've been picking up bricks of these instead of the Blueprints, which I'd say are a solid 5 anyway - after going through a few bricks of one stamp, no matter how good, I like to change it up sometimes.

+1 to above post - HOW HARD IS IT TO DO THIS RIGHT? I GO ON MY FRIENDS IPHONE WHILE GOING DOWN AND IT MAKES IN WAAAY EASIER TO PICK OUT THE STAMPS IF PEOPLE JUST TAKE THE TWO SECONDS TO ADD THE STAMP COLOUR TO THE NAME


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Dangerous Shit
Graphic: none
Quality: 2/10
Quantity: 3/10
ROA: Insufflation
Comments: The only thing that this shit poses any danger to is your wallet. Cuz its fucking horrible. It is real though. I remebered these being rated high so I got them but..just goes to show you, even this thread can be of limited helpfulness when people are making knock-offs and shit.

Regarding the continued dispute over the quality of Tiger Woods- I have gotten two different batches, one that was definitely a seven, and one that closer to a five. Got them from two different guys but in the same part of p-town. Take it for what its worth..


----------



## beautifulDisaster

*Paterson, NJ*
*Stamp:* EKG line
*Name: * FLATLINE
*Color:* Green
*Quantity:* 6/10
*Quality:* 6.5/10
*Route:* IV
Notes: The high was very  good but 
Iwouldnt evensay close to fire.....MUCH better than anything thats been coming outof p-town for a while....weird  high no initial rusk but out of no where like 2 min i was boooted and a 7bag shot lasted me MUCH longer than any thing I've had in a while except for blue boy-now that wasfire


----------



## Trey

Wilmington
(forgive  the format, i'm using a phone)

Stamp Name: DANGER
Graphic: Have never been able to really make it out 
Stamp Color: Black stamp on blue glassine (in a zip like usual)
Consistency: Very light and powdery, sticks to the bag, just like everyone elses on here haha.. mixes up the same yellow/brown.
Quantity: 6/10
QUALITY: A Solid 7/10, No Joke
Comments: Look, these are amazing. pin 'n needles, the whole nine. i got a bun and have not been able to finish it. which i wanted to, to get back on subs and clean up.
this always happens!! i gotta clean up and fire comes out

Side note: So i don't need to go through a whole other rating whilst on my phone:: BMW is essentially the same. (blue on blue, bmw logo, only i'd rate it slightly lower 6-6.5/10)

Be Careful out there!


----------



## Needlez2thaNeck

PITTSBURGH

NAME FBI FILES
STAMP COLOR RED
BAG COLOR WHITE
IMAGE - JUS THE TXT

QUANTITY 5.5
QUALITY 5  - 5.5

long bags wit tha shitty tape. they were def decent tho.


stamp name rambo

bag color pink

stamp image just txt in black

quantity 4-5
quality 5.5 - 6

the rocky shitt with lil rocks in it good rush and id say a little better then the fbi files


----------



## gotthenodon

i kno not many people or maybe no one cops in washington heights, but im gonna keep posting shit abt it in the chance that it's helping even one other person...

*Washington Heights*
Stamp Name: Ghost Rider
Graphic: guy riding a motorcycle with a skull for a head
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance: 7-10 bags a shot, depending on quality
Notes: just wanted to re-post this stamp because it was a definite 7/10 a few days ago (maybe a week ago), but it's definitely slipped off a bit. it's still good, but it doesn't mix up as cleanly and isn't as easy to pull into the rig. still a dark brown color, but just not as potent. seems like there's a few stamps in ptown that are apparently a little stronger so im gonna contact some ppl and see if i can get my hands on them tomorrow. let uall kno if i end up with anything worthwhile. peace, be safe


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson*
Stamp: Tiger Woods
Graphic: A golfer
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
Comments: Wanted to throw up another rating for this this shit cause I sincerely believe that its a solid seven, and so do the three other people hat have tried it, all of whom are not newbies (and neither am I btw..). I've got it from three different guys all in the same part of paterson, and one of them had a batch that was definitely of lower quality, and the other two have had the good shit. I'm positive tht there are at least two batches of this and that this is what is causing this little dispute.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

*Philly, pa ~  public enemy*

PHILADELPHIA, PA

Stamp text:    PUBLIC ENEMY in small all caps font.
Stamp Graphic (if any): Rifle with a scope above the txt
Glassine:   blue skinny glassine in a heat sealed clear plastic bag
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very flaky n chunky. lighter color d with a strong smell. mixes up sorta murky ala coffee w/ cream but not horrible and everything as far as i can tell dissolves it does leave a little stain behind on the cooker
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 5/10 stamps were faded n some the ink wasnt completed. the fold job suckd n the heat seal job wasnt great
Quantity of Product: 5.5-7.5/10 varied but all were well over average n it was rare to see one that wasnt to the first fold(id say 80-90% were 6-7s) :D
Quality of Product: 6-7/10 good rush followed by a HARD ass nod(suckin yer dick for an hour or two to come to like "huh"? with the set n cooker still settn outand band on yer arm) they got runnin legs too lasting a nice ammount of time. definitley glad dude warned me n i hadta drive home as dong just 2(less then half my normal dose) gave me a NICE rush n had me noddn soo hard i hadta stop for food before I drove again
ROA:IV

Information About Your Tolerance: USUALLY 3-5bagsavgshot 2-3x a day
this shit:  2-3bags 2-3x a day
 even tried shooting just one when i woke up in the middle of the night..  not only felt somethng but went as far as warmth in my head n Normally i wont even do just one as i wouldnt feel anyting and still would be sick.. one bag shots usually just piss me off n have me feen 10x more. so....
 big grin rating for this shit


----------



## ptown dope

To Jersey Phresh; 
A: There is 2 batches of Tiger Woods going around, a very flaky batch, and not so flaky, both r similar, but the less flaky one is much stronger ,which was the first batch of TW.
Then next day, new batch came out which was flaky but less strong, around the same size, bit smaller.
I stick by my high 7+ rating on TW, because i honestly thought it was fire, even the flaky one would be ATLEAST a 6.5 in my opinion.

B: Volunatarily deleted this point. "Ptown".

C: If EVERYONE here rates them 7+, and everyone here is very experienced with dope, because w all been here for atleast 6 months, I think it may be YOUR tolerance has gone up, and you are expecting way too much from this shit.
When in reality, it is the same as sports center.(original)
When SEVERAL different people all claim the same thing then just know that you most likely are the one that is wrong, with all due respect.
i am not trying to dis you, or anything, cuz we have been cool here.
just wanted to put my 2 cents in. 
-p


----------



## jersey_jeeper

*NEWARK* 

*City copped in:* Newark
*Stamp name:* Green Zone
*Stamp Color:* Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): no graphic
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* very white, flakey, mixed up a nice iced tea color
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* stamps were very light and all over the place tape was done poorly and very difficult to open
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 6/10 just above average amount in bag
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 7/10
*ROA:* IV
*Other comments:* I was EXTREMELY pleased with this dope.  I was told I was getting a different stamp, one that I had before and knew was good but got this and Tiger Engergy instead. (will rate Tiger Energy next). If you come across these, scoop em up

*City copped in:* Newark
*Stamp name:* Tiger Energy
*Stamp Color:* Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Red Tiger Head
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* very white, flakey, mixed up a nice iced tea color 
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* stamps were very light and all over the place tape was done poorly and very difficult to open 
*Quantity of Product (1-10 scale):* 6/10 just above average amount in bag
*Quality of Product (1-10 scale):* 7/10
*ROA:* IV
*Other comments:* These were exactly comparable to Green Zone. After doing a few bags of each, I later dumped one bag of green zone and one bag of tiger energy in separate caps.  they both looked the same.  Mixed them separately, also looked the same.  I think that they may have been the same batch, just had different stamps


----------



## Khadijah

_Yo, i noticed lately some ppl is putting in little bits of info about their dealers or havin the same dealers as somebody else, etc....That shit aint necessary in here, it aint got nothin to do with our rules but think about it.

People sayin "I know that i go to the same dealer as so and so" Aint smart information to be putting out there. If you want to talk to somebody about you think you both go to the same spot and u curious, hit them up on aim or something, dont post in this thread--Even if you aint talking to them or tryin to compare but u simply stating it....it aint necessary....

it just puts focus on u...It aint a sourcing problem, its a problem about *who else reads this thread.* If *somebody that should not be seeing this* shit is readin ur post and sees you say that you are certain you and so and so go to the same dealer, and then they read your both stamp reviews and see the stamps that is "definately" coming from that same dealer, it aint a good look. Come on use your head. I never seen a place where people is so damn eager to put their dealers info out there like that.

There is ppl reading this site that also got somethin to do with bluelights....You get me...We dont need to give any extra info to the people who is workin to stop us, by posting details about who we cop from._


----------



## es1684

ALL FROM PATERSON

tiger woods
blue 
quality-5.5 maybe 6
quant-6...i thought they were prety decent size


full power
red
quality-5.5
quant-6

precious
purple
quality-5.
quant-6
 these are all the same dope as im sure with a bunch of other bags around too.i was trying to think what it reminded me of cuz when you mix it with the water it disolves kinda unique. if you had the mjs when they were first out with the thrillers.. it seems like the same shit... same color same texture and it mixes up the same way...  they are all good but none are anything crazy. id buy them all the time dont get me wrong but they aint over a 7 thats for sure.

state property
green
quality-4.5
quant-4

unbelievble
green
quality-4.5
quant-5

brick city
red
quality-3.5 to 4... sucks cuz it mixes up nice and dark. thought it was gonna be much better
quant-4

quantum appocolypse
red
quality-2...its real
quant-4

trust me
blue
quality-2
quant-4  

swagger
red
quality-2
quant-4....they the same shit as the trust me and quantums... they are a new batch cuz the trust me and quantums that looked like garbage actually were decent.


----------



## boxerpuppy1

beautifulDisaster said:


> *Paterson, NJ*
> *Stamp:* EKG line
> *Name: * FLATLINE
> *Color:* Green
> *Quantity:* 6/10
> *Quality:* 7-8/10
> *Route:* IV
> Notes: The high was very  good but
> Iwouldnt evensay close to fire.....MUCH better than anything thats been coming outof p-town for a while....weird  high no initial rusk but out of no where like 2 min i was boooted and a 7bag shot lasted me MUCH longer than any thing I've had in a while except for blue boy-now that wasfire



Did you read your post before you hit enter ??? you rated the FLATLINE between 7 to an 8 and you say its NOT even close to fire??????? what are you talking about? 7 is very good stuff and 8 is fire like you never had before. so what is your rating then??? maybe 5 to 6 ??? cause 7 to 8 is BANGIN ASS SHIT!!!!   read the rating chart before you post next time please. unless you got a different batch from me, this FLATLINE  is off the hook!!!  I f i can get this stuff EVERYTIME i would NEVER get anything else. FLATLINE is the best that diesel gets after it gets cut and put in bags 2 hit da streets. I am sure that any1 else who had FLATLINE would back me up 100% on this subject! Thx, peace.


----------



## ewgross

*Trenton, NJ*

*Trenton, NJ*
*Stamp*: China Power (red)
*Quality*: 6/10 (almost a 7)
*Quantity*: 7/10
*ROA*: IV
*Tolerence/usage*: 2 bags 2x a day (times are rough- thats my minimum usage)

Lately there has been alot of SHIT goin' round Trenton. This is the first decent, solid stamp I've had since _Prada_. The legs are pretty weak, but the rush is pretty good. Considering whats been going on, I'd def. get this stamp again!


----------



## jake99

Philly 
Stamp:     Tony Montana 
graphic :  T and M over each other like NY yankees logo 
Quality: 7.5/10 (almost a 8)
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: sniff
Tolerence:        I  really wanna give this 8 but im not sure if thats just a bit too generous.   Its best dope ive had in long time.  Im gonna say just as good as source from camden and almost better........
I normally can do 7-10 bags a day easily when its some average D  but this stuff i only need to do about 5 and im good.......i mean nodding and itching which is something i rarely do anymore . And bags are about 3 X  as phat as bags i get in my area , near Atalantic city !


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

Pittsburgh, PA

Name: Afghanistan
Color: white dip, red font
Graphic: AK47's crossing like before
Texture/Color of D: very white, flakey, sticks to dip
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 5.5-6/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Very similiar to the red True Religions that were just out. I like these a little better though because they don't make me dizzy/nautious.

just so you all know how i rate/stand....

Blackberrys & Blueprints - same D
Hardballs - same as above only more quantity

Chinese Food - same dope as above 3 only a lot smaller (which in turn makes the high weaker, unless you make up for it by adding more bags to your concoction)

True Religion - same dope as above 4 only something added to the D (note: you cannot see the cut they added this time, infact these bags suck up clean, BUT they definitely added something because these made me dizzy as the other 4 did not. This ALSO adds to the size/quantity of the bag which is why these appeared fuller than the Chinese Foods.

Afghanistan - pretty similar to the True Religion D but did NOT get the weird dizzy/nautious feeling. So far, so good.  :-D


__________________________________________________________________________

Next POINT: PLEASE FOLLOW ALL THE RULES AND FILL OUT ALL THE FIELDS REQUIRED ABOUT A BAG IF YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE A POST, OTHERWISE IT'S POINTLESS. WHY GIVE US HALF THE INFORMATION ABOUT A BAG? YOU COULD BE LEAVING OUT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART (LIKE IF A KILLER BATCH OF SHITHEADS WERE GOING AROUND AND THE BAD SHITHEADS WERE BLUE AND THERE WERE GOOD SHITHEADS THAT WERE RED AND YOU RATED THEM AND DIDN'T POST A COLOR - WHAT'S THE POINT?)

PLEASE POST CITY NAME AT TOP OF EVERY POST

PLEASE DON'T ASK QUESTIONS UNLESS YOU ARE SUBMITTING A POST ALSO

LET'S NOT ARGUE OVER THE RELEVANCE OF PEOPLE GETTING THE SAME BAGS BUT ARGUING BECAUSE YOU DON'T LIKE THE OTHER PERSONS RATING OF HOW GOOD THEY WERE. ESPECIALLY WHEN BOTH BAGS (IN ANY CASE) WERE AT LEAST A 5.5/10 OR A 7.5-8/10 BECAUSE EITHER WAY AS LONG AS THERE'S NO WEIRD SIDE EFFECTS, PEOPLE WILL BE HAPPY TO GET EITHER. THANKS FOR DESCRIBING THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HOW TO TELL THEM APART THOUGH. MUCH APPRECIATED AND VERY HELPFUL.

WHERE'S ALL OF THE PITTSBURGH PEOPLE BEEN? HAS NO1 IN PGH BEEN COPPING B/C I HAVE SEEN HARDLY ANY POSTS AS COMPARED TO WHAT IT USED TO BE EVEN A MONTH AGO DURING THE DROUGHT.


PITTSBURGH, PA

Name: Paradise AND Paradise
Color: white bag, red font   &  white bag, blue font
Graphic(s): None on either
Texture/Color of D: an off white, flakey, some crumbs
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 3.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: The good Paradises that were just out have now come back and definitely FELL OFF. I got a couple blue paradises mixed in with the red ones. They are definitely the same shit, just ran out of red ink i suppose. Anyways, the old Paradises were a browner (tinted for sure) type dope that had hardly any cut and sucked up into a nice yellow piss color, but these are much whiter D and suck up lighter (still a yellowish tint but pretty light). I wouldn't get these again even if i was sick. The last ones had a GREAT rush that lasted a minute and had good legs too. If you get these new ones you will be truly disappointed.


----------



## NNJprincess

City copped in: Paterson
Stamp name: Tiger Woods
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): Golfer
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very white, flakey, mixed up a nice iced tea color
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6/10
ROA: IV
Other comments: I was overall happy with these my normal 7 bag shot gave me pins and needles but for me to rate something higher then a 6 I need to have to do less, in my opinion a 7 is like really good your normal dose is TOO MUCH to handle and you may have to do 1 or 2 bags less.


----------



## bodie

*March Madness*

Place: Paterson
Graphic: no graphic
Blue Font: March Madness
Quanity:3
Quality:4

Don't know what's up with the ratings on this package, but I have had my hands in this for a long long time so I know about quality etc.  I had been copping in Brooklyn as of recently, and the stuff fell off during the January panic.  There was a shortage all over from what I hear. 
Now my boy tells me that Paterson is the spot, so I go with it. 
I had been reading all these posts about people doing 10 bags at a time, like it's nothing.  All the time I am thinking, these people have a real jones going.  Now I realize that the Paterson crap, perhaps most stuff round NJ is so tiny, you have to do 10.  
I was doing the BKYN stuff for 6 months or so, and never did more than 4 bags at a time.  sometimes 3.  I did 4 of the March Madness and felt almost nothing.  I knew it was dope because it smelled guinuine when I cooked it.  So, I tried a bundle. I did 10.  I felt it, but man normally my family will know when I am using, and bust my ass for it.  They will see that my nose is red from scratching it, or my eyes or pinned, or I am talking a lot and happy.  Do I have to tell you I didnt get busted for this MM stuff.  Not even a little suspicious did they get.  I would probably say thats a good thing, but when you blow a shit load of coin on this stuff, you expect at least one good day where you feel like a you have been reborn.  you know the feeling.  
BTW, I have done stuff from one end of the country to the other for 35 years or more, so I know from whence I speak. 
Just confused why people will do 10 bads, and think they got a smoker. Fire!  No way.  
Anyway, thats' just my humble optinion. 
Later
-Bodie


----------



## bo$$

*Camden, NJ*
Name: *Thumbs Up*
(no text, blue graphic of hand with thumb up on white & blue bags)
Texture: nice off white, some nice flakes and little chunks
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6/10
ROA: IV


----------



## Tommyboy

Long Island, NY
Name: White bags, not stamped with a logo.  However the bag was 1 inch wide, and folded so that it was only about 1/4 inch fold, so was pretty much half the size of a normal fold.
Color/Consistency: White, light beige.  half the bag was a chunks, other half powder.  A very little bit stuck to the bag.
Quantity:2.5/10
Quality: 6/10
Experience:  4 year use, but have been chipping since August.  When I used daily Its 3 bags at a time, 2x daily.  When i'm chipping, its 3 bags throughout the day.
ROA: sniffles
Above average dope, the quantity sucked though.  I usually get stimulated from H, but this has more of a depressent feel.  Has long legs too, light nodding came 4 hours after last bag.  Would have been very happy if the quantity was better.
I wouldn't have rated these since they arent named, but since the fold of the stamp is different, I figured I would desribe it that way.  Normal length, half the normal height after folded and taped.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

test, test, is this thread still up & running?

sorry was making sure it was still up & running & open after last night.

Pittsburgh, PA

Name:Smelly Poop
Color: white dip, brown font
Graphic: Looks like a terd with some lines coming off it as if to say it smells
Texture/Color D: Tinted/browner, some grains, few flakes
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 5.5/10 (was actually pretty decent)
ROA: IV
Comments: This SHIT rocks! haha


----------



## Modnaro

finally good dopee got black berrys in red fire 7.5/ 10 same white chunky dope, same as blue prints, chinese food,  and a few newsss


AFGHANISTAN ( RED FONT)!)
GRAPHIC: THE GUNS
Quality- 7/10 damn good
Count: 7/10 nice size
texture white powdery chunkish kind off
ROA IV.. ya know fireee

MAYWEATHER ( BLUE FONT) 
Graphic- looks like boxing gloves
Count: solid 7/10
Quality 8/10 - Yeah 8 / FUCKING TEN i was doing like 9-10 bag shots off even like the black berrys well no 5-7 but 2 of these and I cant keep my eyes open GET THESE FUCKERS IF YOUC AN GET TEM

O Ya had a a new batch of greeen 100% pures that are better diff textruee like still powdery but chunky too and they are now 5.5/10s


NAME: TAKE OVER
Graphic: New York City I think Blu efont
Count: 5/10
Quality 4/10


its ok but am im all about the black berrys blue prints, chinese foods, mayweatehers and the RED AFGHANS


----------



## ewgross

*Trenton NJ*

*Trenton, NJ*
*Stamp*: Black Scale (black with cursive text)
*Graphic*: Fish bones
*Quality*: 7/10
*Quantity*: 7/10
*ROA*: IV

Another decent score from the state capital. Better than_ China Power_. Aroma was strong, vinager-ish. Color was deep. Satisfying, yes.


----------



## misskryss

City: Paterson
Stamp Name:Frank White 
Graphic: None
Quality: 2
Quantity: 3 or 4
ROA: Sniffed
Tolerance: about two bundles a day.
Comments: don't waste your time. it tastes like sweet or something. kinda like chocolate. its white'ish...very grainey. It IS real cuz im not sick but its GARBAGE. copped it from my guys 'boy' so maybe thats why/ anyways...very disappointed.


----------



## SnakeHandlerMoe

*Paterson* (all of them)

Stamp: Precious
Graphic: none
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10

Stamp: Angry Bear
Graphic: A bear's head
Quality: 4.5/10
Quantity:6/10

Stamp: Rush Hour
Graphic: none
Quality: 3/10
Quantity: 6/10
Comments: Another stamp that remembles a lot of the other crappy dope in the area I cop in, I'm curious to know if anyone else has gotten these bags. This stamp, as well as stamps like Wolfman, Quantum Apocalypse, and 354 Boys, has the text printed on the bags in a small, plain font all in capital letters. The color is usually red but 354 Boys was green. It always seems to be the same crappy dope. Avoid any bags like the ones I described.


----------



## chzburger111

City or state stamp was copped in: Jersey City, NJ
Stamp name: Juice -N- Gin
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan, heavyish powder that clumped together a little in the bags
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: some bags were better packaged than others, but generally they were easy to open.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): varies bag to bag
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 8
ROA: IV
Notes: I live in Red Bank. My friends and I drive all the way up to Jersey City. If we just wanted dope, we cop in Asbury, but even the best shit in Asbury doesn't compare to Juice -N- Gin. It's so worth the trip. I was really surprised no one on here has rated it before.
Information About My Tolerance: I started using back in January, and using daily cause my bf had relapsed and he used to be a really bad addict and I was following right behind him. Then he went to rehab and from trying to get clean myself, my dope use has tapered down to two to three times per week on average. My usual shot was 2 bags, but I recently started doing three because 2 just wasn't doing it for me. At this point, I'd do four on average d because I was only stopping at 3 per shot for safety purposes and barely getting a rush. But this juice n gin is some fire and i'm too scared to bang out four in one shot. 

City or state stamp was copped in: Newark, NJ
Stamp name:Kiss My Ass
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): lips
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very light tan, light texture
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: impressively well packaged. easy to open, no product lost by having to fight with the bags lol.
Quantity of Product (1-10 scale): 8. a good size bag.
Quality of Product (1-10 scale): 6
ROA: IV


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

PGH, PA

Name: FBI FILES
Graphic: none
Color: white dip, red font
Texture/Color of D: Same as my previous post of them
Quantity: 8/10 **The FBI's that are around now are fucking HUGE compared to the last batch that was out no less than a week ago.
Quality: previous rating 5/10, now 6 - 6.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: THESE ARE SAME PRODUCT AS BEFORE ONLY EVERY SINGLE ONE OUT OF A B WERE THIS NEW HUGE SIZE, SO IT WASN'T A COINCIDENCE, UNLESS THEY WERE RUNNING TO THE END OF THE DOPE AND FOR THE LAST BRICK JUST PUT THE REST OF WHAT THEY HAD LEFT INTO THE BAGS?? EITHER WAY, THEY'RE FUCKING ENORMOUS AND BOMB NOW. VERY HAPPY.


Name: Bulldog
Color: white dip, black font
Graphic: picture of a Bulldog's face w/the cap on its head w/the letter R on the cap and the spiked collar - funny cuz this was the same picture as the very first stamp i ever did which was blue bag double sealed bulldog's.
Color/Texture of D: off white, big chunks, some flakes
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 3.5/10
ROA: IV
Comments: Might get again if i was sick and had hardly any other choices but i don't know.


----------



## stuckinaloop

*Paterson*

*PATERSON*

Stamp: *Tiger Woods* (light blue)
Graphic: guy putting
Quality: 6
Quantity: 5-7
Tolerance: 8 bags of average dope sniffed per dose)
Notes: 8 had me really nice...could get by with 6 bags. Nice tasting dope, really nicely sized bags, shit wasn't the fire that everyone got in the 1st batch though. Still good dope, powdery and fluffy didnt stick to the bag much.

Stamp: *Take Me* (in blue, word Take over the word Me
Graphic: n/a
Quality: 2
Quantity: 3
Tolerance: 8 bags of average d sniffed per dose
Notes: These were in those skinny bags with an extra fold. Sniffed 11 and barely am off sick. Yellowish dope..kind of grainy, small ass bags. Stay away from

Starting to think a drought is beginning


----------



## Jerzy Phresh

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: SUNKIST
Stamp Color: Orange
Stamp Graphic: the orange sunkist soda logo
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: I remember seeing several reviews of this stamp a couple months back, but I myself never got a chance to try it. Its a shame bcuz most of the ratings were in the 7-8 range, so I KNOW its definitely different dope now cuz this aint no 7 dope, let alone a 8!! Also I dont remember reading if the stamp had a graphic before like it does now. The orange color stamp is pretty rare to see now, but i used to get orange stamps all the time back in early 2000's.

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: RAPTURE
Stamp Color: Purple
Stamp Graphic: a dragon
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 4/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: Very white-colored, flakey dope. Decent rush but the high had zero legs and "wore off" rather quickly. I had heard that these were worth checking out, but they ended up not being anything too special in my opinion.

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: BLUEPRINT
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic: none
Quality: 5.5/10
Quantity: 6/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: I was told by the dealer that these were the same bags as the first batch of HARDBALL; the blue stamp HARDBALL, not the green. They definitely arent as strong as either color HADBALL but are still good bags nonetheles. Its that white fluffy dope that is actually a pleasure to blow for those of ya'll that sniff. My boy that blows his bags said that they had almost no burn at all, with very minimal cut added, and great drips. A 8-bag shot had me nodding nicely, which is getting to be somewhat of a rare event lately.

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: NINE ELEVEN
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: no graphic, but it had two ones in the eleven (NINE-11VEN)
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: half the brick was 3/10, the other half was like a 8/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes: These would have gotten higher rating than a 6 from me, if the bags had been bigger. They were REAL small bags! But for me to get as high as I did, off such a little amount of powder, shows just how good the quality was! Ironically enough, my boy who split a brick of these with me, thought his buns were VERY fat! After I made him txt me some close-up pics of his bags, he wasnt kidding, they REALLY WERE about triple the size compared to mine. Just to be clear, the bags quantity didnt vary from BETWEEN a 3/10 to 8/10, the bags WERE either a 3/10 OR a 8/10. The buns all came from the same porno-taped brick, so there was no way I would have known that some buns had small bags and some had giant monster bags!

***2nd Review***
City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: ASUL FRIO
Stamp Color: Purple/Black smear
Stamp Graphic: graphic of a snowman holding a shovel
Quality: 4/10
Quantity: 7/10
ROA: IV
Tolerance/Experience: 7-bag minimum per shot. 12 years experience with H.
Notes When I previously rated these, I thought the stamp was called "ASUL F", bcuz apparently every single bag was stamped so poorly and sloppy that the last three letters R-I-O, were cut off on each bag! These are from the same dboy that puts out the 2000 GUNS stamp. As i mentioned in an earlier post, I found out that this guy is doing the cutting, naming, and stamping himself. Thats why the bags look so amateur. Off center graphic and text, using shitty ink that makes the color run/bleed, and using those shorter wider glassines. Also the bundles are held together with black rubberbands?! Once I even got a bun from him secured with a girls' stretchy hair tie!?!? WTF?!?! Very beige-colored dope that almost has a yellow hue when held up to the light. The dope was also completely powdered, no flakes at all. Bags were very fat, though most of it was the cutting agent.

***These next few bags were all copped in Paterson and are all of similar garbage quality. Believe me, they are neither NEEDING or DESERVING of their own long, detailed review***

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: THE ELEVEN
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 3/10

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: HEAD BUSTER
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 3/10

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: RED ZONE
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 3/10

City: Paterson, NJ
Stamp Name: THERAPY
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic: no graphic
Quality: 3/10


----------



## jersey_jeeper

City: Newark, NJ
Stamp Name: True Religion
Stamp Graphic: Buddha & Typeface
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 5/10
ROA: IV
Notes: Upgrade brick from the blueprint - which went down a minor notch in quality. This stuff has a great rush and long legs - but left me with a headache hours later


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

jersey_jeeper said:


> City: Newark, NJ
> Stamp Name: True Religion
> Stamp Graphic: Buddha & Typeface
> Quality: 6/10
> Quantity: 5/10
> ROA: IV
> Notes: Upgrade brick from the blueprint - which went down a minor notch in quality. This stuff has a great rush and long legs - but left me with a headache hours later




hell yeah man if you look at my previous post on the page before us when i rated the True Religions i said there was something in the cut that i didn't get with the other ones (blueprint, hardball, blackberry, afghanistans). Glad to see you guys are getting the same ones in Newark that we get in Pittsburgh and that ours aren't totally beat on by the time they get here :-D


----------



## northjerseydude

Paterson Nj
March Madness
Quality  - 3/10
Quantity - 4/10
Very fucking sticky had to scrape the whole thing from the sides of the bag. When i mixed it with water it looked like it was going to be some good shit. However, I shot three at once and had no rush whatsoever. I thought I wasn't high at all but i noticed my eyes were slightly heavy. fucking weird.


----------



## northjerseydude

i want to delete this post


----------



## Trey

wilmington

stamp:TARGET
blue bag, black font.. no graphic
quality: 2/10 
quantity: 4/10
comments: no rush, did 4 and not even all the way off e...
im beginning to agree with the guy who said a drought is coming


----------



## iluvit

city -Brooklyn Ny

Stamp- black label
white bag black dragon
quality-solid 9/10
quanity7-8/10
Huge rush w pins and needles on back of neck . uasally do 4 bags cant do more than 2 of these best shit in years!!

city-middle village queeens
stamp-Obama 
White bag red letters
guality-7/10
quanity-6/10
not bad kinda small 

City brooklyn
stamp- Da bomb
white bag blue letters 
has round bomb with lit fuse
Quality-8/10
quanty-7/10
good rush good legs what more can ya want 

City Brooklyn 
Stamp-American Gangster
REd letters wh bag
Quality-7/10
quanty-7/10
good stuff kinda bitch to get

Long ISland 
Stamp- Ace of spaids
white bag green ace 
Quality-6/10
Quanty-7/10
not bad easy local

Wilimington NC

tons of stamps all Crapp except ONe

Stamp World Wide
White bag Black letters 
globe of world
Quality-7/10
Quanty-^/10
good ruch good feel nothing over whelming thoe


----------



## iluvit

Help me out new to post ...
Brick=100 bags in nyc atleast
Sleeve =10*bricks

and what Legs means??
 i throught it was how long it lasts??/


----------



## northjerz121

Paterson
Name:Tiger Woods. blue, little guy putting
Quality-5.5-6 (Definetly above average without a doubt. but definetly not into the 7 range based on the rating scale.  At best a 6)  I dont get a boner when i find these but I am happy when i do because i know that Im getting what I paid for
quantity-6
ROA:sniff


----------



## misskryss

PATERSON

Name: Angry Bear .. red stamp. 
Graphic: Picture of a bear.
Quality: 4
Quantity: 5
ROA: sniff
Comments: Was better than the shit i got the night before.


----------



## northjerz121

paterson
MARCH MADDNESS
BLUE no image
Quality-4
Quanitity-4
ROA sniff
need to SCRAPE the sides very small.  not very good. did 8 at once and i was off e.. i guess i was kinda high for  a few minutes


----------

